# Non so da che parte andare ...



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

Ciao a tutti,
avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
Fino a prima della convivenza il rapporto andava bene, ci vedevamo sopratutto il fine settimana in quanto in settimana entrambi lavoravamo e in più lui gestisce una palestra, quindi molti impegni...
Da quando siamo andati a convivere, dopo poco tempo, ho iniziato a sentirmi in gabbia.... Mi sembrava che il nostro rapporto fosse diventato statico, noioso, senza nessun stimolo da parte mia... Ho iniziato a uscire più spesso con le mie amiche per cercare di non pensare alla situazione e di evadere da casa...
Una sera di novembre 2015 ho incontrato un ragazzo che di vista conoscevo da una decina d'anni e per il quale ho sempre avuto una certa predilezione, diciamo che non c'è mai stata l'occasione di conoscersi ma mi è sempre piaciuto... Il destino ha voluto che lo incontrassi e che avessimo modo di parlare quella sera, tra battutine e sguardi... Devo essere sincera, ho fatto tutto io.. Dopo un paio di giorni l'ho ricontattato facendogli capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da sola... Mi sono detta "mi tolgo lo sfizio che ho da dieci anni e bon"... Non è andata proprio così... Ci siamo visti diverse volte da soli e in varie situazioni, e io già dopo il primo incontro, avevo perso la testa... Mi ha preso sessualmente in una maniera che non credevo possibile.... Ho iniziato ad essere gelosa di lui, a controllare i suoi spostamenti, a pensarlo tutte le notti, a non riuscire nemmeno a fare più sesso con il mio ragazzo.... Lui chiaramente, vedendo che mi stavo cominciando ad affezionare, ha mollato la presa, comportandosi a volte anche proprio da stronzo!
Sono riuscita a resistere per una ventina di giorni, poi è bastato un suo messaggino per farmi ricadere nel vortice... Inoltre l'ho anche incontrato per caso (frequentiamo più o meno gli stessi locali) la scorsa settimana, e mi è tornata un pò di nostalgia e mancanza di lui... Mi rendo conto che non potrei MAI stare con lui.. A parte per il fatto che lui non vuole una relazione con me, ma poi veramente con lui vivrei una vita d'inferno... Abbastanza popolare nella mia città per uno sport che pratica (tra l'altro lo stesso del mio ragazzo, si conoscono bene) è sempre circondato da donne, e poi ormai lo conosco, è proprio uno stronzo, una persona completamente inaffidabile!! Mi sento una cretina io che continuo a volerlo, che continuo comunque a giustificare i suoi atteggiamenti, che nonostante tutto andrei in capo al mondo per trovarlo... Non so che fare, forse dovrei solo cercare in tutti i modi di farmela passare... Fosse facile.... Mi sento come se adesso volessi solo stare sola, non so se il mio ragazzo è davvero l'uomo della mia vita, se è solo una crisi, se è solo un momento... Io non lo so... So solo che adesso voglio chiudere e smettere di stare male, almeno per l'altro.. Dopodiché cercherò di capire in che modo recuperare il rapporto con il mio ragazzo... Non so se buttare tutto all'aria, deluderei tutti e pure me stessa... Vi ringrazio anche solo per la possibilità di avermi fatto sfogare, spero di non essere stata troppo prolissa....


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Spengicuore?a me sembra proprio già spento,e dovresti pensare di spegnere pure il resto.Non ami il tuo uomo,lascialo,non continuare a prenderlo per il culo,goditi i tuoi molteplici perentori attacchi di manico,e dopo una completa devastazione...chiama i vigili del fuoco....!
Ok le seppie con la punta rosa,non giocare con la vita e i sentimenti altrui....


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

Come primo passo io lascerei il mio ragazzo, così tanto per essere onesta. Se all'inizio di una convivenza l'andazzo è quello che descrivi vuol dire che non funziona (il rasoio di Occam ha sempre un suo perchè).


Per quanto riguarda l'altro ti sei presa una bella sbandata che pare non corrisposta. Fatti due conti, provaci ancora Sam e se proprio non ti vuole mettiti l'anima in pace, ma non tenere appesa una persona che ha scelto di condividere la tua vita con te ingannandola. Non tanto per il tradimento fisico, quanto perchè sei con lui, ma non ci sei. E non sposatevi, mi raccomando


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*

.. Ciao!
Non ho capito perché l altro lo consideri uno stronzo..
Per tua stessa ammissione quella sera hai fatto tutto tu..
Lui non vuole una relazione seria con te e non lo ha mai nascosto..
Quando ha capito che ti affezionavi a lui ha fatto in modo da ristabilire certe distanze..

Io questo grandissimo stronzo faccio una certa fatica a vederlo........


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ciao!
> Non ho capito perché l altro lo consideri uno stronzo..
> Per tua stessa ammissione quella sera hai fatto tutto tu..
> Lui non vuole una relazione seria con te e non lo ha mai nascosto..
> ...


E' stronzo perchè non la vuole. Elementare Watson.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spengicuore?a me sembra proprio già spento,e dovresti pensare di spegnere pure il resto.Non ami il tuo uomo,lascialo,non continuare a prenderlo per il culo,goditi i tuoi molteplici perentori attacchi di manico,e dopo una completa devastazione...chiama i vigili del fuoco....!
> Ok le seppie con la punta rosa,non giocare con la vita e i sentimenti altrui....


Sempre delicato e sensibile Oscuro:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ciao!
> Non ho capito perché l altro lo consideri uno stronzo..
> Per tua stessa ammissione quella sera hai fatto tutto tu..
> Lui non vuole una relazione seria con te e non lo ha mai nascosto..
> ...


Per lei è stronzo proprio per quello....:rotfl:non la tratta,se la tromba e basta....e tralasciamo che ti scopi uno che conosce pure il tuo uomo...è stronzo per questo.

Sarà che a me la stronza sembra solo lei....MA SONO FAMOSO per andare sempre controcorrente....


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' stronzo perchè non la vuole. Elementare Watson.


E a noi quando sono stronza ci piacciono di più


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lei è stronzo proprio per quello....:rotfl:non la tratta,se la tromba e basta....e tralasciamo che ti scopi uno che conosce pure il tuo uomo...è stronzo per questo.
> 
> Sarà che a me la stronza sembra solo lei....MA SONO FAMOSO per andare sempre controcorrente....


No no. Io te l'appoggio


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Betty*



bettypage ha detto:


> Sempre delicato e sensibile Oscuro:rotfl:


Grazie,è che proprio non riesco a non scrivere quello che penso.


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sempre delicato e sensibile Oscuro:rotfl:


pure troppo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' stronzo perchè non la vuole. Elementare Watson.


Ah.. Ecco...
Ho appena scoperto che la mia quotidianità è costellata di stronze.. 
Mi procurero dei tappi per le narici quando esco da qui in avanti..


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No no. Io te l'appoggio



Me l'appoggiano in tanti...ormai...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come primo passo io lascerei il mio ragazzo, così tanto per essere onesta. Se all'inizio di una convivenza l'andazzo è quello che descrivi vuol dire che non funziona (il rasoio di Occam ha sempre un suo perchè).
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'altro ti sei presa una bella sbandata che pare non corrisposta. Fatti due conti, provaci ancora Sam e se proprio non ti vuole mettiti l'anima in pace, ma non tenere appesa una persona che ha scelto di condividere la tua vita con te ingannandola. Non tanto per il tradimento fisico, quanto perchè sei con lui, ma non ci sei. E non sposatevi, mi raccomando


quoto pure le virgole e gli spazi


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Sempre delicato e sensibile Oscuro:rotfl:


Ok,mi scuso per seppie dalla punta rosa.ok!


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me l'appoggiano in tanti...ormai...:rotfl:


Occhio


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

ciao e benvenuta 

ma prima di andare a convivere comprando casa a metà, avete fatto magari una convivenza o semi insomma? o sempre ognuno a casa propria? te lo chiedo perchè la convivenza può cambiare tutto. a volte in meglio ovviamente, a volte in peggio...


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,mi scuso per seppie dalla punta rosa.ok!


ma i furetti dalla punta rosa :rotfl:? quanto me facevano ride :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Aprile 2016)

ma poi, non si dice 'spegni'? 
Si, lo so, sono un rompimaroni...


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

A me fanno specie i sacrifici dei genitori in fumo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma i furetti dalla punta rosa :rotfl:? quanto me facevano ride :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si,adesso son passato alle seppie dalla punta rosa,una bella seppiona e vedi come ridi tutto il giorno...


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me fanno specie i sacrifici dei genitori in fumo.


Esatto,ma la ragazza adesso è anestetizzata dalla seppia,l'odore del mare,il moto circolare delle onde,e quella seppia nella sua mente,l'odore della seppia,la presenza della seppia....e il moto circolare delle onde.....


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Dunque vorrei seguire gli impulsi e dirti ma sciagurata arrivi a 28 anni con questo tedio verso la vita e il tuo ragazzo e pensi allora di sollazzarti un pò con un galletto del pollaio che conosce pure il tuo uomo???
Ma siccome io per prima lamentai il fatto che un forum che si chiama tradimento debba contemplare una visione globale allora cerco di essere razionale e ti dico che ciò che proprio non mi piace è come chiudi il tuo post. Insomma ti stai facendo i tuoi conti razionali senza considerare che stai scegliendo e hai già scelto unilateralmente di gettare nel fango il progetto di coppia di due persone. Non ravvedo alcun pentimento nel aver imbrogliato la persona che ti ama e allora ti dico che nella vita non è  obbligatorio stare in coppia. Stai sola e divertiti. Per onestà verso te stessa e il tuo uomo. Ti sto dando un consiglio senza giudicarti ma analizzando i fatti:up:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per lei è stronzo proprio per quello....:rotfl:non la tratta,se la tromba e basta....e tralasciamo che ti scopi uno che conosce pure il tuo uomo...è stronzo per questo.
> 
> Sarà che a me la stronza sembra solo lei....MA SONO FAMOSO per andare sempre controcorrente....


Stronza lei...?.. Ma dai...che prospettiva bizzarra...


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Da quando siamo andati a convivere, dopo poco tempo, ho iniziato a sentirmi in gabbia.... Mi sembrava che il nostro rapporto fosse diventato statico, noioso, senza nessun stimolo da parte mia... *Ho iniziato a uscire più spesso con le mie amiche per cercare di non pensare alla situazione e di evadere da casa...*
> Una sera di novembre 2015 ho incontrato un ragazzo che di vista conoscevo da una decina d'anni e per il quale ho sempre avuto una certa predilezione, diciamo che non c'è mai stata l'occasione di conoscersi ma mi è sempre piaciuto... Il destino ha voluto che lo incontrassi e che avessimo modo di parlare quella sera, tra battutine e sguardi... Devo essere sincera, ho fatto tutto io.. Dopo un paio di giorni l'ho ricontattato facendogli capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da sola... Mi sono detta *"mi tolgo lo sfizio che ho da dieci anni e bon"*... Non è andata proprio così... Ci siamo visti diverse volte da soli e in varie situazioni, e io già dopo il primo incontro, avevo perso la testa... Mi ha preso sessualmente in una maniera che non credevo possibile.... Ho iniziato ad essere gelosa di lui, a controllare i suoi spostamenti, a pensarlo tutte le notti, a non riuscire nemmeno a fare più sesso con il mio ragazzo.... Lui chiaramente, vedendo che mi stavo cominciando ad affezionare, ha mollato la presa, comportandosi a volte anche proprio da stronzo!
> Sono riuscita a resistere per una ventina di giorni, poi è bastato un suo messaggino per farmi ricadere nel vortice... Inoltre l'ho anche incontrato per caso (frequentiamo più o meno gli stessi locali) la scorsa settimana, e mi è tornata un pò di nostalgia e mancanza di lui... *Mi rendo conto che non potrei MAI stare con lui.*. A parte per il fatto che lui non vuole una relazione con me, *ma poi veramente con lui vivrei una vita d'inferno.*.. Abbastanza popolare nella mia città per uno sport che pratica (tra l'altro lo stesso del mio ragazzo, si conoscono bene) è sempre circondato da donne, e poi ormai lo conosco, *è proprio uno stronzo, una persona completamente inaffidabile!!* Mi sento una cretina io che continuo a volerlo, che continuo comunque a giustificare i suoi atteggiamenti, che nonostante tutto andrei in capo al mondo per trovarlo... Non so che fare, forse dovrei solo cercare in tutti i modi di farmela passare... Fosse facile.... Mi sento come se adesso volessi solo stare sola, non so se il mio ragazzo è davvero l'uomo della mia vita, se è solo una crisi, se è solo un momento... Io non lo so... So solo che adesso voglio chiudere e smettere di stare male, almeno per l'altro.. Dopodiché cercherò di capire in che modo recuperare il rapporto con il mio ragazzo... N*on so se buttare tutto all'aria, deluderei tutti e pure me stessa.*.. Vi ringrazio anche solo per la possibilità di avermi fatto sfogare, spero di non essere stata troppo prolissa....


In ordine di neretto:
1) Quando si inizia a soffocare cercando l'evasione con le amiche è un brutto segno. Più che risolverlo uscendo con le amiche "per non pensarci" sarebbe stato meglio parlarne col tuo ragazzo e riflettere su aspettative deluse (forse perché eccessive?) e sentimenti reciproci.
2) Non è proprio il massimo quello che hai pensato, in ogni caso. Andare con un altro uomo non è "togliersi uno sfizio", ovvero soddisfare una voglia per capriccio, ma avere un rapporto con una persona, che non sai mai dove può portare. Se poi l'avere questo rapporto implica anche un tradimento, il capriccio che ti sei tolta può avere conseguenze importanti. Sei abbastanza grande per cominciare a definire delle priorità nella tua vita, non seguire l'onda emotiva delle tue voglie
3) Perché esistono uomini con cui si è convinti di stare tutta la vita insieme ma non ci soddisfano mai appieno e altri che fanno impazzire però poi non li si vuole in una relazione seria?
4) Anche tu sei una persona inaffidabile e lo hai dimostrato.
5) Beh, dovresti già essere delusa da te stessa. Se poi il problema è non voler deludere gli altri... la vita è tua, non di chi ti potrebbe giudicare.
Sei tu a questo punto che devi tirare qualche conclusione da quello che è successo. A me sembra abbastanza chiaro che forse non eri ancora pronta per convivere con qualcuno. Il problema non è tanto l'altro, l'amore o meno, ma il fatto che tu non hai la maturità per accettare le responsabilità che comporta una coppia.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In ordine di neretto:
> 1) Quando si inizia a soffocare cercando l'evasione con le amiche è un brutto segno. Più che risolverlo uscendo con le amiche "per non pensarci" sarebbe stato meglio parlarne col tuo ragazzo e riflettere su aspettative deluse (forse perché eccessive?) e sentimenti reciproci.
> 2) Non è proprio il massimo quello che hai pensato, in ogni caso. Andare con un altro uomo non è "togliersi uno sfizio", ovvero soddisfare una voglia per capriccio, ma avere un rapporto con una persona, che non sai mai dove può portare. Se poi l'avere questo rapporto implica anche un tradimento, il capriccio che ti sei tolta può avere conseguenze importanti. Sei abbastanza grande per cominciare a definire delle priorità nella tua vita, non seguire l'onda emotiva delle tue voglie
> *3) Perché esistono uomini con cui si è convinti di stare tutta la vita insieme ma non ci soddisfano mai appieno e altri che fanno impazzire però poi non li si vuole in una relazione seria?*
> ...


secondo me lei se lo prenderebbe eccome per una relazione, perchè le è partita la testa. ma dice di no perchè, considerato che lo definisce stronzo, si racconta e ci racconta che con uno "stronzo e inaffidabile" non ci si metterebbe mai.

sinceramente io non capisco come ci si possa  coinvolgere e partire di capoccia per uno che consideriamo stronzo e che non ci piace per come si comporta.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma





banshee ha detto:


> secondo me lei se lo prenderebbe eccome per una relazione, perchè le è partita la testa. ma dice di no perchè, considerato che lo definisce stronzo, si racconta e ci racconta che con uno "stronzo e inaffidabile" non ci si metterebbe mai.
> 
> sinceramente io non capisco come ci si possa  coinvolgere e partire di capoccia per uno che consideriamo stronzo e che non ci piace per come si comporta.


Ma lei lo vuole proprio perchè lui non la vuole.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...



Ciao

strano, che tu non abbia cercato il dialogo con il tuo ragazzo quando hai notato che la convivenza in un certo modo non ti andava a genio. Non hai cercato vie con lui. In un certo senso, mi chiedo, quanto sei mai stata assieme al tuo ragazzo. Che ora tu abbia perso la testa per un'altra persona, non sorprende più di tanto. Credo, che sia arrivata l'ora di parlare con il tuo ragazzo. Non tanto per il tradimento, ma che tu da tempo non ti senti bene in questa relazione. Man mano, decidi ... ma inizia a comunicare con ciò che ti circonda. 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Intanto benvenuta.

Quoto ogni singolo post di oscuro.

Come ti han già detto altri molla il tuo ragazzo, non la merita una come te. Lui magari a farsi il mazzo per un progetto di vita insieme e tu il mazzo te lo fai in un altro senso. Non si fa no no.

I 5 punti che danny ha elencato stampali e riflettici bene. Probabilmente ha centrato a pieno il punto.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma
> 
> Ma lei lo vuole proprio perchè lui non la vuole.


capisco cosa vuoi dire. per me è delirante  cioè per come funziono io... io se non c'è reciprocità e non mi sento voluta e desiderata ma ho l'impressione di doverti pregare per avere le tue attenzioni mi spengo (o spegno? :carneval


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capisco cosa vuoi dire. per me è delirante  cioè per come funziono io... io se non c'è reciprocità e non mi sento voluta e desiderata ma ho l'impressione di doverti pregare per avere le tue attenzioni mi *spengo (o spegno?* :carneval


Si dice spengio


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ciao!
> Non ho capito perché l altro lo consideri uno stronzo..
> Per tua stessa ammissione quella sera hai fatto tutto tu..
> Lui non vuole una relazione seria con te e non lo ha mai nascosto..
> ...


Ciao Skorpio,
hai ragione, lui è sempre stato chiaro.... Non mi ha mai chiesto niente di più di quello che era la nostra "relazione"...
Lo ritengo stronzo per il semplice fatto che non mi vuole come lo vorrei io, questo è vero, non posso negarlo...
Cioè, comunque mi rendo conto che non potrei starci insieme, conosco delle sue ex e so cosa ha combinato..
giustamente voi direte, perchè lui dovrebbe voler stare con te che tradisci il tuo uomo e potresti rifarlo con lui??
E non posso darvi torto, è solo che per me non è una costante tradire....


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si dice spengio


giusto, spengio


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capisco cosa vuoi dire. per me è delirante  cioè per come funziono io... io se non c'è reciprocità e non mi sento voluta e desiderata ma ho l'impressione di doverti pregare per avere le tue attenzioni mi spengo (o spegno? :carneval


Ma per me questo è amore sano e maturo. L altro è giocare ad acchiapparello che va molto bene per giocare e divertirsi


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come primo passo io lascerei il mio ragazzo, così tanto per essere onesta. Se all'inizio di una convivenza l'andazzo è quello che descrivi vuol dire che non funziona (il rasoio di Occam ha sempre un suo perchè).
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'altro ti sei presa una bella sbandata che pare non corrisposta. Fatti due conti, provaci ancora Sam e se proprio non ti vuole mettiti l'anima in pace, ma non tenere appesa una persona che ha scelto di condividere la tua vita con te ingannandola. Non tanto per il tradimento fisico, quanto perchè sei con lui, ma non ci sei. E non sposatevi, mi raccomando


 Hai ragione Mary, sarebbe la cosa più sensata da fare... Ma non è così facile....


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma per me questo è amore sano e maturo. L altro è giocare ad acchiapparello che va molto bene per giocare e divertirsi


Ed è soprattutto un gioco che porta a sposare quello affidabile e tradirlo tutta la vita con lo stronzo di turno.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma per me questo è amore sano e maturo. L altro è giocare ad acchiapparello che va molto bene per giocare e divertirsi


già. 

Comunque, io ti quoto sul discorso del forum ..cioè non possiamo accogliere ad ascoltare soltanto traditi e tradite ma dare ascolto e cercare di aiutare tutti..
Penso che lei dovrebbe cercare di capire perchè, con casa comprata, messa su con sacrificio, relazione stabile etc etc le va di giocare ad acchiapparella.

perchè la convivenza ha fatto emergere cose che non vanno nel rapporto? perchè non era pronta? perchè uno si lascia trascinare a fare cose anche di cui non è convinto e poi si sente prigioniero?


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta
> 
> ma prima di andare a convivere comprando casa a metà, avete fatto magari una convivenza o semi insomma? o sempre ognuno a casa propria? te lo chiedo perchè la convivenza può cambiare tutto. a volte in meglio ovviamente, a volte in peggio...



No, non abbiamo mai convissuto, forse io non ero pronta alla convivenza, può essere...
Poi ho sbagliato e me ne sono resa conto, perchè appena avevo un sentore di quello che erano le mie sensazioni di disagio dovevo subito farle presente, invece io mi sono chiusa a riccio e ho portato avanti per mesi il mio disagio...


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,ma la ragazza adesso è anestetizzata dalla seppia,l'odore del mare,il moto circolare delle onde,e quella seppia nella sua mente,l'odore della seppia,la presenza della seppia....e il moto circolare delle onde.....



Ahahahahahhahaha l'odore della seppia!!!


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dunque vorrei seguire gli impulsi e dirti ma sciagurata arrivi a 28 anni con questo tedio verso la vita e il tuo ragazzo e pensi allora di sollazzarti un pò con un galletto del pollaio che conosce pure il tuo uomo???
> Ma siccome io per prima lamentai il fatto che un forum che si chiama tradimento debba contemplare una visione globale allora cerco di essere razionale e ti dico che ciò che proprio non mi piace è come chiudi il tuo post. Insomma ti stai facendo i tuoi conti razionali senza considerare che stai scegliendo e hai già scelto unilateralmente di gettare nel fango il progetto di coppia di due persone. Non ravvedo alcun pentimento nel aver imbrogliato la persona che ti ama e allora ti dico che nella vita non è  obbligatorio stare in coppia. Stai sola e divertiti. Per onestà verso te stessa e il tuo uomo. Ti sto dando un consiglio senza giudicarti ma analizzando i fatti:up:


Grazie, le cose che hai detto sono sensate... E anche io mi do della sciagurata, tutti i giorni...


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> già.
> 
> Comunque, io ti quoto sul discorso del forum ..cioè non possiamo accogliere ad ascoltare soltanto traditi e tradite ma dare ascolto e cercare di aiutare tutti..
> Penso che lei dovrebbe cercare di capire perchè, con casa comprata, messa su con sacrificio, relazione stabile etc etc le va di giocare ad acchiapparella.
> ...


È annoiata lo dice in apertura. Credo sia il grosso limite di chi viva rapporti così lunghi troppo presto. I miei fidanzamenti precedenti sono durati al massimo un anno e mezzo, a 28 avevo le idee ben chiare su cosa volevo.( sembro una dislessia capra)


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma poi, non si dice 'spegni'?
> Si, lo so, sono un rompimaroni...


Entrambe le forme sono corrette...
Spegnere è di frequente uso in tutta Italia, Spengere si usa quasi esclusivamente in Toscana...
Quindi adesso sapete da dove vengo!! 
:up:


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È annoiata lo dice in apertura. Credo sia il grosso limite di chi viva rapporti così lunghi troppo presto. I miei fidanzamento precedenti sono durati al massimo un anno e mezzo, ha 28 avevo le idee ben chiare su cosa volevo.


ma ti rendi conto che sei annoiata dopo aver fatto comprare casa ai tuoi a metà con lui e sacrifici dei suoi? 

non voglio giudicare, non è nel mio stile, cerco solo di capire come ci si possa rendere conto che sei annoiata e spenta tutto un botto. o se lo sei da tanto ma ti sei fatta trascinare, o se la noia è passeggera.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


No, il malcapitato non è l'uomo della tua vita.
E nemmeno tu sei la donna della tua vita, (nel senso che qualche interrogativo su cosa pensi sia l'amore ed i rapporti con gli altri me lo farei).


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In ordine di neretto:
> 1) Quando si inizia a soffocare cercando l'evasione con le amiche è un brutto segno. Più che risolverlo uscendo con le amiche "per non pensarci" sarebbe stato meglio parlarne col tuo ragazzo e riflettere su aspettative deluse (forse perché eccessive?) e sentimenti reciproci.
> 2) Non è proprio il massimo quello che hai pensato, in ogni caso. Andare con un altro uomo non è "togliersi uno sfizio", ovvero soddisfare una voglia per capriccio, ma avere un rapporto con una persona, che non sai mai dove può portare. Se poi l'avere questo rapporto implica anche un tradimento, il capriccio che ti sei tolta può avere conseguenze importanti. Sei abbastanza grande per cominciare a definire delle priorità nella tua vita, non seguire l'onda emotiva delle tue voglie
> 3) Perché esistono uomini con cui si è convinti di stare tutta la vita insieme ma non ci soddisfano mai appieno e altri che fanno impazzire però poi non li si vuole in una relazione seria?
> ...



Centrato in pieno...
Che dire... Posso dirti che non mi sento in colpa perchè credo di aver intrapreso questa chiamiamola "cosa" per il semplice motivo di far star bene me stessa, quindi effettivamente con una motivazione egoistica.... Non l'ho fatto per far del male a qualcuno (nella fattispecie il mio ragazzo) ma proprio per stare bene io... Che poi non sia andata così e che adesso stia una merda, è un altro discorso... Me la sono cercata è vero....
Ho deluso me stessa in primis è vero... Perchè comunque a 26 anni avevo già un lavoro stabile, un fidanzato, una casa.... Avevo costruito dei progetti... Ero giovane, forse troppo... Adesso mi sento cresciuta troppo in fretta...


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me lei se lo prenderebbe eccome per una relazione, perchè le è partita la testa. ma dice di no perchè, considerato che lo definisce stronzo, si racconta e ci racconta che con uno "stronzo e inaffidabile" non ci si metterebbe mai.
> 
> sinceramente io non capisco come ci si possa  coinvolgere e partire di capoccia per uno che consideriamo stronzo e che non ci piace per come si comporta.



Touchè...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che sei annoiata dopo aver fatto comprare casa ai tuoi a metà con lui e sacrifici dei suoi?
> 
> non voglio giudicare, non è nel mio stile, cerco solo di capire come ci si possa rendere conto che sei annoiata e spenta tutto un botto. o se lo sei da tanto ma ti sei fatta trascinare, o se la noia è passeggera.


In fondo ha solo cercato di scacciare via un po la noia... 
Se non fosse x quello stronzo che ha incontrato... AaaRGH...


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che sei annoiata dopo aver fatto comprare casa ai tuoi a metà con lui e sacrifici dei suoi?
> 
> non voglio giudicare, non è nel mio stile, cerco solo di capire come ci si possa rendere conto che sei annoiata e spenta tutto un botto. o se lo sei da tanto ma ti sei fatta trascinare, o se la noia è passeggera.


È come se avesse anni di matrimonio alle spalle. Io infatti ritengo che la singletudine sia formativa in gioventù,  cresci senza appoggiati ad un altro, ti formi in autonomia. Ti diverti senza far male a nessuno e cerchi di arrivare con consapevolezza a scegliere un compagno di vita. 
Spiace per i genitori ma la ragazza dovrebbe esser responsabilizzare anche con un bel mutuo per capire che è molto fortunata


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me lei se lo prenderebbe eccome per una relazione, perchè le è partita la testa. ma dice di no perchè, considerato che lo definisce stronzo, si racconta e ci racconta che con uno "stronzo e inaffidabile" non ci si metterebbe mai.
> 
> sinceramente io non capisco come ci si possa  coinvolgere e partire di capoccia per uno che consideriamo stronzo e che non ci piace per come si comporta.


Spesso la coppia è un traguardo.
Una casa propria, un marito (il buon partito di altri tempi) messo bene economicamente e affidabile con una buona immagine sociale dei plus.
Se poi oltre a questo una gode di molto libertà (e per avere una relazione extra non puoi non averla), ha fatto bingo.
L'altro è l'accessorio in una vita che per i 3/4 ha stabilito che è un punto di arrivo.
L'amante è inadeguato a una coppia perché inaffidabile, però è utile per quel quarto mancante.
Va bene la sicurezza, ma le emozioni quando mancano, mancano.
Ora lei è in crisi, ma i suoi dubbi necessariamente vertono sul
1) Butto via il mio traguardo perdendo tutti i plus dello stare in coppia per una storiella con uno che non me li assicurerà (per cui è stronzo a priori, anche se in realtà è quello più sincero, che non ha mai fatto finta di essere altro)?
2) Mi metto il cuore in pace con questo qui e me ne resto tranquilla (ovviamente fino al prossimo)?
Ci sono intere vite di coppia che vanno avanti così, alternando quarti ogni volta diversi.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In fondo ha solo cercato di scacciare via un po la noia...
> Se non fosse x quello stronzo che ha incontrato... AaaRGH...


Cerchiamo di capire anche. Il giudizio tanto è stato dato unanime


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> *È come se avesse anni di matrimonio alle spalle.* Io infatti ritengo che la single udine sia formativa in gioventù,  cresci senza appoggiati ad un altro, ti formi in autonomia. Ti diverti senza far male a nessuno e cerchi di arrivare con consapevolezza a scegliere un compagno di vita.
> *Spiace per i genitori ma la ragazza dovrebbe esser responsabilizzare anche con un bel mutuo per capire che è molto fortunata*


primo neretto: esatto, cioè. parla di noia, annoiarsi, evade con le amiche come se fosse sposata da chissà quanto e senza più stimoli. a 28? appena andata a convivere? io appena andata a convivere ero entusiasta.

secondo neretto: quoto alla grande.


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> già.
> 
> Comunque, io ti quoto sul discorso del forum ..cioè non possiamo accogliere ad ascoltare soltanto traditi e tradite ma dare ascolto e cercare di aiutare tutti..
> Penso che lei dovrebbe cercare di capire perchè, con casa comprata, messa su con sacrificio, relazione stabile etc etc le va di giocare ad acchiapparella.
> ...



Grazie!
Lo so, sono una stronza! Ho tradito il mio ragazzo che, seppure con i suoi difetti, è una persona matura, consapevole, intelligente, seria, con uno che..... Farebbe entrare il nervoso solo dalla faccia a schiaffi che ha!
Io ho pensato soltanto a me stessa, ho pensato che se in quel momento era quello che volevo, sarebbe stato giusto e non avrebbe rovinato il mio rapporto... Ma invece il problema non è l'altro..
Il problema sono io.... Forse non ero pronta lo ripeto... Con il mio ragazzo ho parlato..
Ho espresso i miei dubbi, sul fatto che mi sento annoiata, triste, senza stimoli.... Lui mi ha detto che lo aveva capito ma che aspettava fossi io a venir fuori perchè ho l'abitudine di alzare un muro quando non sto bene, invece di confrontarmi.. E forse è proprio questo che mi ha portato a fare quello che ho fatto... Lui mi ha detto che se non sto bene possiamo mollare tutto, che non devo sentirmi obbligata per la casa ecc... Che devo pensarci e valutare quello che voglio fare... In questo è stato molto comprensivo e maturo... Ovviamente non sa dell'altro...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

La testa possiamo perderla tutti.
Questa mi sembra una premessa indispensabile.
La maturità è abbastanza opinabile e so molto bene che spesso si crede che sia maturità il conformismo.
Probabilmente lei ha fatto scelte che non aveva maturato per corrispondere ad aspettative della famiglia, che, infatti, ci ha messo del suo.
Vi ricordate la discussione sulla camera ai quindicenni? A volte la pressione conformista della famiglia si veste di modernità.
Se lei è uscita sempre più spesso perché annoiata e ingabbiata e ha smesso di fare sesso con il convivente a quell'età e il problema resta il tipo figo, significa che vittima del conformismo è un po' anche il convivente.
Credo che per lei ora sia difficile liberarsi insieme dal coinvolgimento per il figo e dai condizionamenti.
Fossi in lei prima mi libererei dalla convivenza.
Con mezza casa da convivente un monolocale si trova.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso la coppia è un traguardo.
> Una casa propria, un marito (il buon partito di altri tempi) messo bene economicamente e affidabile con una buona immagine sociale dei plus.
> Se poi oltre a questo una gode di molto libertà (e per avere una relazione extra non puoi non averla), ha fatto bingo.
> L'altro è l'accessorio in una vita che per i 3/4 ha stabilito che è un punto di arrivo.
> ...


ma io sono d'accordo con te. è che sul neretto rimango un po' dubbiosa... nel senso, ti mancano le emozioni a 28 anni appena andata a convivere? e te ne sei accorta convivendo o hai fatto tutto già annoiata per - come dici tu - il traguardo?

penso che tu abbia ragione, molte vite di coppia vanno avanti così. a me piace sempre sperare che - non dico "per sempre felici e contenti" ma perlomeno, dico PERLOMENO i primi tempi ci credi. cioè lo fai perchè ci credi che quella persona è "l'uomo/donna della tua vita".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> già.
> 
> Comunque, io ti quoto sul discorso del forum ..cioè non possiamo accogliere ad ascoltare soltanto traditi e tradite ma dare ascolto e cercare di aiutare tutti..
> Penso che lei dovrebbe cercare di capire perchè, con casa comprata, messa su con sacrificio, relazione stabile etc etc le va di giocare ad acchiapparella.
> ...



quoto
le domande dovrebbe farsele lei, anche se credo che abbia già le risposte.
solo che....finché ce n'è viva il re, dicono dalle mie parti.
quando hai mille possibilità regalate diventa superfluo fermarsi (prima durante e dopo) a interrogarsi su cosa ci serve veramente

a me per esempio fa specie che una persona metta su una vita con un'altra, con annessi e connessi, e dopo poco parli di uno per cui "ho sempre avuto una predilezione": da dove viene questo qualcuno se hai appena fatto un investimento con un altro?

spegnicuore, perdonami, ma mi sembri uscita da un'happy hour


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Che poi alla fine porella si è presa la sbandata e per quello c'è poco da fare. Ma se non riesce ad uscire ora da una storia che non la soddisfa, che farà quando avrà figli e mazzi e cazzi?

Quindi stutacuore, senti a zio falcor, molla il tizio, molla anche l'altro tizio, vendete la casa e prova ad esser felice con uno che ti faccia davvero battere il cuore, uno il cui solo pensiero di rivederlo tornando a casa ti faccia venire un angina pectoris dalla gioia.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> le domande dovrebbe farsele lei, anche se credo che abbia già le risposte.
> solo che....finché ce n'è viva il re, dicono dalle mie parti.
> quando hai mille possibilità regalate diventa superfluo fermarsi (prima durante e dopo) a interrogarsi su cosa ci serve veramente
> ...


esatto, perfetto. e mi chiedo come si possa fare un investimento, un progetto di vita con qualcuno che ti ha già annoiata.


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È come se avesse anni di matrimonio alle spalle. Io infatti ritengo che la singletudine sia formativa in gioventù,  cresci senza appoggiati ad un altro, ti formi in autonomia. Ti diverti senza far male a nessuno e cerchi di arrivare con consapevolezza a scegliere un compagno di vita.
> Spiace per i genitori ma la ragazza dovrebbe esser responsabilizzare anche con un bel mutuo per capire che è molto fortunata



Io sto pagando il mutuo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io sono d'accordo con te. è che sul neretto rimango un po' dubbiosa... nel senso, ti mancano le emozioni a 28 anni appena andata a convivere? e te ne sei accorta convivendo o hai fatto tutto già annoiata per - come dici tu - il traguardo?
> 
> penso che tu abbia ragione, *molte vite di coppia vanno avanti cos*ì. a me piace sempre sperare che - non dico "per sempre felici e contenti" ma perlomeno, dico PERLOMENO i primi tempi ci credi. cioè lo fai perchè ci credi che quella persona è "l'uomo/donna della tua vita".



più che altro: nascono così


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io sono d'accordo con te. è che sul neretto rimango un po' dubbiosa... nel senso, ti mancano le emozioni a 28 anni appena andata a convivere? e te ne sei accorta convivendo o hai fatto tutto già annoiata per - come dici tu - il traguardo?
> 
> penso che tu abbia ragione, molte vite di coppia vanno avanti così. a me piace sempre sperare che - non dico "per sempre felici e contenti" ma perlomeno, dico PERLOMENO i primi tempi ci credi. cioè lo fai perchè ci credi che quella persona è "l'uomo/donna della tua vita".


Vedete mai i programmi sugli abiti da sposa? Sentite le risposte alle domande su come è nata la storia e....capite tutto.
Si sta insieme con chi ci sta. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.
Insomma si cerca con chi comprare la Scavolini o quell'altra marca di mobili per farsi invidiare.


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Si sta insieme con chi ci sta*. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.


Triste ma vero.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io sono d'accordo con te. è che sul neretto rimango un po' dubbiosa... nel senso, ti mancano le emozioni a 28 anni appena andata a convivere? e te ne sei accorta convivendo o hai fatto tutto già annoiata per - come dici tu - il traguardo?
> 
> penso che tu abbia ragione, molte vite di coppia vanno avanti così. a me piace sempre sperare che - non dico "per sempre felici e contenti" ma perlomeno, dico PERLOMENO i primi tempi ci credi. cioè lo fai perchè ci credi che quella persona è "l'uomo/donna della tua vita".


Ma non è  che puoi tenere sempre alta l emozione per tutta una vita insieme. Rimango dell idea che ha intrapreso troppo presto una relazione troppo importante. Senza troppa convinzione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedete mai i programmi sugli abiti da sposa? Sentite le risposte alle domande su come è nata la storia e....capite tutto.
> Si sta insieme con chi *ci sta*. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.
> Insomma si cerca con chi comprare la Scavolini o quell'altra marca di mobili per farsi invidiare.



ci sta su cosa?


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Ma non è  che puoi tenere sempre alta l emozione per tutta una vita insieme.* Rimango dell idea che ha intrapreso troppo presto una relazione troppo importante. Senza troppa convinzione


ovvio.. ma se è spenta appena si va a convivere, tra 10 anni che fai? questo intendo.. si comunque hai ragione, troppo presto e senza convinzione.


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ovvio.. ma se è spenta appena si va a convivere, tra 10 anni che fai? questo intendo.. si comunque hai ragione, troppo presto e senza convinzione.


Ribadito e condivideva il tuo sentire


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedete mai i programmi sugli abiti da sposa? Sentite le risposte alle domande su come è nata la storia e....capite tutto.
> Si sta insieme con chi ci sta. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.
> Insomma si cerca con chi comprare la Scavolini o quell'altra marca di mobili per farsi invidiare.


non sono d'accordo.. ma io sono in una relazione freschissima e felice post relazione traumatica, quindi magari non faccio testo.

nel senso, la Scavolini l'ho comprata e avevo pure un bel solitario, è rimasto tutto lì. ma appunto, la mia è stata una storia in cui i malus non potevano lontanamente controbilanciare i benefit della coppia.


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di capire anche. Il giudizio tanto è stato dato unanime



Grazie... Anche perchè so giudicarmi, ho capito che mi sto comportando male, che sto facendo casini, che probabilmente deluderò tutti, prima me stessa.... Non volevo certo che qualcuno qui mi dicesse: "Brava, così si fa!"... :sonar:


----------



## bettypage (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedete mai i programmi sugli abiti da sposa? Sentite le risposte alle domande su come è nata la storia e....capite tutto.
> Si sta insieme con chi ci sta. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.
> Insomma si cerca con chi comprare la Scavolini o quell'altra marca di mobili per farsi invidiare.


Ma anche no dai. Poi la Scavolini non mi piace nemmanco


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci sta su cosa?


Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.

Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina. Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.. ma io sono in una relazione freschissima e felice post relazione traumatica, quindi magari non faccio testo.
> 
> nel senso, la Scavolini l'ho comprata e avevo pure un bel solitario, è rimasto tutto lì. ma appunto, la mia è stata una storia in cui i malus non potevano lontanamente controbilanciare i benefit della coppia.


Infatti ti interessavano.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ti interessavano.


ah ho capito cosa intendi. interessavano a me e a lui, cioè era un progetto condiviso comprare la cucina, mettere a posto casa e sposarsi. cioè bisogna trovare qualcuno a cui interessa farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di capire anche. Il giudizio tanto è stato dato unanime


No no.. 
.. Era solo x far capire alla nuova iscritta che magari se parte da un punto diverso,, le cose le vede un po più aderenti alla realtà.... E gli è piu agevole comprendersi e farsi comprendere...


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.
> 
> Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina.* Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli*, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


a me sembra ovvio questo. infatti le cose sono andate male con la persona che avevo scelto, è naufragato il progetto. se avessi scelto lui per il progetto, starei li. questo intendevo prima  oggi scrivo particolarmente male


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.
> 
> Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina. Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


Non sempre penso sia semplice distinguere nettamente le due cose, in pratica....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ho capito cosa intendi. interessavano a me e a lui, cioè era un progetto condiviso comprare la cucina, mettere a posto casa e sposarsi. cioè bisogna trovare qualcuno a cui interessa farlo.


Ho perso il NON. Meno male che l'hai capito lo stesso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sempre penso sia semplice distinguere nettamente le due cose, in pratica....


Io l'avevo chiaro. Lui no.
Io ero disinteressata all'idea del matrimonio. È nata dopo. Lui voleva sicurezze.


----------



## Tessa (12 Aprile 2016)

Insomma non e' successo nulla di irreparabile. 
Non sono ancora sposati. 
Non si sposeranno e meno male. 
Io mi sono sposata a 27 anni con l'abito la cucina e tutto il corollario. 
Dopo tre anni ero separata.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.
> 
> Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina. Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


Interessante questa cosa.
Deduco che il rapporto  più puro bello e vero del mondo è quello col mio amante, "ci stiamo" solo perché siamo noi, senza Scavolini


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa.
> Deduco che il rapporto  più puro bello e vero del mondo è quello col mio amante, "ci stiamo" solo perché siamo noi, senza Scavolini


..l'amore senza progetto... Che basta a se stesso... Mi piace.
Peccato che non so far l amante..


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'avevo chiaro. Lui no.
> Io ero disinteressata all'idea del matrimonio. È nata dopo. Lui voleva sicurezze.


Io ho impiegato una vita a raggiunger sicurezze, per scoprire che a volte sono un paracadute che mi consente di volare un po oltre di esse....


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedete mai i programmi sugli abiti da sposa? Sentite le risposte alle domande su come è nata la storia e....capite tutto.
> Si sta insieme con chi ci sta. Non si sceglie una persona, correndo il rischio di non trovarla, si trova chi è disponibile a una relazione costruttiva.
> Insomma si cerca con chi comprare la Scavolini o quell'altra marca di mobili per farsi invidiare.


Be mi pare ovvio che si sta con chi ci sta altrimenti sarebbe un inseguimento e non si starebbe proprio con nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

A che punto siamo con il moto circolare delle onde e la seppiona?


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A che punto siamo con il moto circolare delle onde e la seppiona?


Ma secondo te son onde oscillatorie o sussultorie?


----------



## Ross (12 Aprile 2016)

Cara ragazza

Senza starmi a dilungare troppo ti dico una massima che seppur non latineggiante, dovrebbe essere scritta a caratteri cubitali sull'architrave del Pantheon:

LA MERDA VIENE SEMPRE A GALLA

Quindi raccomando semplice onestà...perchè prima o poi...leggi sopra.

Nessuno ti crocifiggerà, hai preso una sbandata. Capita. Ma non cercare di coprire il casino che hai combinato mettendo neve sopra: prima o poi si scioglierà.

Quanto alle tue sensazioni, non so cosa dirti se non che mi dispiace. Per un attacco di manico hai mandato all'aria una storia che si presume molto più preziosa. Cerca di fare tesoro dell'errore. Fattela passare o tampina il soggetto, ma senza continuare a fare del male al tuo uomo ufficiale.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà *(non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).*
> ...


La casa si vende, i soldi ai genitori si restituiscono anche. Direi che la storia parte sbagliata in partenza, ma non per il tradimento in sé. Per la voglia di evasione che hai sentito subito dopo essere andata a convivere.

Non fatevi vincolare dalla Scavolini


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, il malcapitato non è l'uomo della tua vita.
> E nemmeno tu sei la donna della tua vita, (nel senso che qualche interrogativo su cosa pensi sia l'amore ed i rapporti con gli altri me lo farei).


God bless you.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.
> 
> Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina. Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


Lo penso spesso, anche di persone che conosco che si sposano. Spendono tutti quei soldi per il design e le bomboniere e il viaggio di nozze favoloso, pubblicano su facebook ogni passo del pre, durante e dopo fino alle prime corna inferte o subite e al divorzio in men che non si dica. Prassi consolidata. A volte restano e restituiscono pan per focaccia in un rimpiattino infinito, pur andando a passeggio la domenica sottobraccio.


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> LA MERDA VIENE SEMPRE A GALLA
> 
> Quindi raccomando semplice onestà...perchè prima o poi...leggi sopra.
> 
> Nessuno ti crocifiggerà, hai preso una sbandata. Capita. Ma non cercare di coprire il casino che hai combinato mettendo neve sopra: prima o poi si scioglierà.


Io a te faccio paura a volte, io invece resto sempre colpito dalla facilità con cui arrivi te al concetto senza fronzoli 

E son pienamente daccordo. Tutti  i nodi vengono al pettine prima o poi, non esiste il "tradimento perfetto".


----------



## Caciottina (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sta alle rate della Scavolini e del mutuo.
> 
> Voglio dire che bisogna se nasce prima l'uovo o la gallina. Il progetto di vita dovrebbe costruirsi con la persona che scegli, invece accade che si scelga chi ha lo stesso progetto.


magari la persona che "scegliamo" nei sentimenti non ha gli stessi progetti di vita nostri...
credo che "scegliere la persona" e progettare siano cose che vanno di pari passo. 
perche l una puo ben escludere l altra


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa.
> Deduco che il rapporto  più puro bello e vero del mondo è quello col mio amante, "ci stiamo" solo perché siamo noi, senza Scavolini


E certo! Con l'amante solo i momenti belli 
Battisti: -Scusi lei mi ama o no?
            -Non lo so però ci sto! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> La testa possiamo perderla tutti.
> Questa mi sembra una premessa indispensabile.
> La maturità è abbastanza opinabile e so molto bene che spesso si crede che sia maturità il conformismo.
> Probabilmente lei ha fatto scelte che non aveva maturato per corrispondere ad aspettative della famiglia, che, infatti, ci ha messo del suo.
> ...


Analisi  e soluzione perfetta :up:


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa.
> Deduco che il rapporto  più *puro bello e vero* del mondo è quello col mio amante, "ci stiamo" solo perché siamo noi, senza Scavolini


E le limitazioni al rapporto che ti vengono dal mondo esterno (e non dirmi che non ci sono o che non ti interessano...perché diversamente non sareste amanti) come le vivete? In altre parole: credi che purezza bellezza e verità si accompagnino a quella leggerezza che non ti fa sentire legami di sorta, neppure col mondo esterno?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> E le limitazioni al rapporto che ti vengono dal mondo esterno (e non dirmi che non ci sono o che non ti interessano...perché diversamente non sareste amanti) come le vivete? In altre parole: credi che purezza bellezza e verità si accompagnino a quella leggerezza che non ti fa sentire legami di sorta, neppure col mondo esterno?


È quello il bello.. 
Sai che sbadigli a non doversi nascondere.. Pensa solo ai suoceri..


----------



## Alice II (12 Aprile 2016)

Io ho risposto quasi a tutti, ma non hanno pubblicato....


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È quello il bello..
> Sai che sbadigli a non doversi nascondere.. *Pensa solo ai suoceri..*


Basta sceglierlo orfano. O ottuagenario


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Basta sceglierlo orfano. O ottuagenario


Eh già.. E se ti innamori di quello che porta la mamma con voi in vacanza?..
E vi incoraggia a farlo un po di più x avere un altro figlio..?

Eeeeh..  Se lo ami .. Te la becchi ( la mamma)..


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già.. E se ti innamori di quello che porta la mamma con voi in vacanza?..
> E vi incoraggia a farlo un po di più x avere un altro figlio..?
> 
> Eeeeh..  Se lo ami .. Te la becchi ( la mamma)..


Bè grazie, immagino che di norma con l'amante manco le fai, le vacanze assieme.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Bè grazie, immagino che di norma con l'amante manco le fai, le vacanze assieme.


Eh ma io e te non ce lo abbiamo mai avuto un amante, e al massimo si può rosicare, mentre si va a braccetto con la suocera a cena fuori...


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma io e te non ce lo abbiamo mai avuto un amante, e al massimo si può rosicare, mentre si va a braccetto con la suocera a cena fuori...



Minkiaaaaaaaaaaaaa, e allora fatti un'amante, no?


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Minkiaaaaaaaaaaaaa, e allora fatti un'amante, no?


A furia di andare a braccetto... si sta facendo la suocera


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Io ho avuto un'amante per 8 mesi...e devo dire che mi ha reso tutto più difficile,mi ha solo creato problemi..


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> A furia di andare a braccetto... si sta facendo la suocera


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un'amante per 8 mesi...e devo dire che mi ha reso tutto più difficile,mi ha solo creato problemi..


Lei a te o la situazione che complica la vita?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un'amante per 8 mesi...e devo dire che mi ha reso tutto più difficile,mi ha solo creato problemi..



L'amante nel bene e nel male credo sia un qualcosa "in più".

E di certo mica te la toglie, la suocera


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Lei a te o la situazione che complica la vita?


Si era messa in testa di mandarmi a puttane la vita è il possibile matrimonio e ci è riuscita...colpa mia ovviamente.
Però non ho un bel ricordo....proprio no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E le limitazioni al rapporto che ti vengono dal mondo esterno (e non dirmi che non ci sono o che non ti interessano...perché diversamente non sareste amanti) come le vivete? In altre parole: credi che purezza bellezza e verità si accompagnino a quella leggerezza che non ti fa sentire legami di sorta, neppure col mondo esterno?


Boh.
Io sto seguendo il ragionamento di Brunetta. Se il rapporto con progetto è inquinato dalla Scavolini evviva quello senza impegni, é più vero perché ci stai solo per la persona. Che sia un amante o meno.


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si era messa in testa di mandarmi a puttane la vita è il possibile matrimonio e ci è riuscita...colpa mia ovviamente.
> Però non ho un bel ricordo....proprio no.


qualcuno si fa male, sempre!
in questo caso, il peggiore, tutti e tre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> E certo! Con l'amante solo i momenti belli
> Battisti: -Scusi lei mi ama o no?
> -Non lo so però ci sto!
> 
> ...


A dirti il vero ci ho discusso pure ieri sera [emoji3]


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io sto seguendo il ragionamento di Brunetta. Se il rapporto con progetto è inquinato dalla Scavolini evviva quello senza impegni, é più vero perché ci stai solo per la persona. Che sia un amante o meno.


Cosa ti fa così strano? Che in un progetto si spendano soldi? 

A me non fa strano, caso mai, non avere letto una parola di dispiacere per il compagno, in questa storia. Solo necessità di non deludere gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*No*



MaiLea ha detto:


> qualcuno si fa male, sempre!
> in questo caso, il peggiore, tutti e tre


Mi son fatto male molto io...visto che dopo 8 mesi,quando ha capito che affondavo mi ha detto:stando con te ho capito di amare il mio uomo...:rotfl:

Dopo 5 anni ci siamo ripresi...da single tutti e due...e stavolta dopo 5 mesi di allegria...gli ho detto:stando con te ho capito di amare la mia libertà....:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io sto seguendo il ragionamento di Brunetta. Se il rapporto con progetto è inquinato dalla Scavolini evviva quello senza impegni, é più vero perché ci stai solo per la persona. Che sia un amante o meno.


Il rapporto senza impegni è quello tra due persone libere, 
se no qualche impegnuccio in direzione opposta c'è


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2016)

Continuo a non capire...ovvio che se sogno una famiglia ,una casa,dei figli mi orienterò verso chi mi piace e che abbraccia le mie idee.Che senso avrebbe incaponirmi con Erode se voglio dei figli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa così strano? Che in un progetto si spendano soldi?
> 
> A me non fa strano, caso mai, non avere letto una parola di dispiacere per il compagno, in questa storia. Solo necessità di non deludere gli altri.


Mi fa strano che si dica ( degli altri) che un rapporto con progetto lo si è scelto per dividere il mutuo e per mostrare la cucina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Il rapporto senza impegni è quello tra due persone libere,
> se no qualche impegnuccio in direzione opposta c'è


Senza impegno in quel rapporto, s'intende


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son fatto male molto io...visto che dopo 8 mesi,quando ha capito che affondavo mi ha detto:stando con te ho capito di amare il mio uomo...:rotfl:
> 
> Dopo 5 anni ci siamo ripresi...da single tutti e due...e stavolta dopo 5 mesi di allegria...gli ho detto:stando con te ho capito di amare la mia libertà....:rotfl:



non c'era proprio storia:applauso:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2016)

*MA*



MaiLea ha detto:


> non c'era proprio storia:applauso:


Una donna senza scrupoli,incattivita dalla vita,e pronta a far pagare ad altri quello che ha pagato lei...Non che il all'epoca fossi meglio intendiamoci.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fa strano che si dica ( degli altri) che un rapporto con progetto lo si è scelto per dividere il mutuo e per mostrare la cucina.


Nulla credo sia bianco o nero. Un progetto ha in sé tante cose. E un buon progetto secondo me può ANCHE comprendere la condivisione di mutuo e Scavolini. Perché pure di ste cose è fatta la vita. Piaccia o meno si passa più tempo in cucina che non a trombare.

Apparte oscuro, che sennò mi si sente ferito nella sua dignità di maschio :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna senza scrupoli,incattivita dalla vita,e pronta a far pagare ad altri quello che ha pagato lei...*Non che il all'epoca fossi meglio intendiamoci*.


Infatti non ti sei sacrificato a fare il crocerossino...


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son fatto male molto io...visto che dopo 8 mesi,quando ha capito che affondavo mi ha detto:stando con te ho capito di amare il mio uomo...:rotfl:
> 
> Dopo 5 anni ci siamo ripresi...da single tutti e due...e stavolta dopo 5 mesi di allegria...gli ho detto:stando con te ho capito di amare la mia libertà....:rotfl:



Ciao

se non erro, hai trovato poi la tua compagnia di viaggio ... 


sienne


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nulla credo sia bianco o nero. Un progetto ha in sé tante cose. E un buon progetto secondo me può ANCHE comprendere la condivisione di mutuo e Scavolini. Perché pure di ste cose è fatta la vita. Piaccia o meno si passa più tempo in cucina che non a trombare.
> 
> Apparte oscuro, che sennò mi si sente ferito nella sua dignità di maschio :rotfl:


Ma infatti quella della scavolini era una battuta di brunetta per dire proprio che  lei ha fatto scelte che non aveva maturato... magari per assecondare le aspettative della famiglia...
e succede eccome se succede che da giovani si faccia quello che gli altri si aspettano da noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nulla credo sia bianco o nero. Un progetto ha in sé tante cose. E un buon progetto secondo me può ANCHE comprendere la condivisione di mutuo e Scavolini. Perché pure di ste cose è fatta la vita. Piaccia o meno si passa più tempo in cucina che non a trombare.


Sono convinta che un buon progetto comprenda quel che entrambi ( parlando di coppia) vogliono comprendere in quel progetto. 
E certo, una persona ti piace anche perché è portatrice di progettualità. 
Allora vedi che, a meno che non si voglia proprio vivere due cuori e una capanna, il mutuo o la Scavolini non inquinano un rapporto? Magari ( magari, eh, non lo do per certo) lo inquinano più facilmente quando quel mutuo puoi evitartelo e la cucina te la regalano i genitori, come sembrerebbe il caso dl la nostra nuova utente.
La progettualità non è una cosa sganciata dall'amore, ne fa parte. 
Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me fa parte della persona, indipendentemente dal ruolo che si trova ad avere in un rapporto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma infatti quella della scavolini era una battuta di brunetta per dire proprio che  lei ha fatto scelte che non aveva maturato... magari per assecondare le aspettative della famiglia...
> e succede eccome se succede che da giovani si faccia quello che gli altri si aspettano da noi.


Permettimi, a me sembrava tutto fuorché una battuta.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Io sono sempre più convinta che tutte queste "nostalgie di lui" e "non ho resistito" siano perché non si ha un cazzo di pensiero nella testa.
Inizia a lasciare il tuo ragazzo, con tutte le implicazioni economiche che ci sono...vedrai che avrai molto meno tempo per avere nostalgia.
Ti consiglio la via più facile (quella di lasciare il ragazzo), perché da come scrivi mi sembri più propensa a fuggire che ad affrontare la ricostruzione di un rapporto. Perché prima di parlare di recuperare...si dovrebbe parlare di presa di coscienza, cioè il tuo ragazzi sa che state in crisi oppure no? Se non sa questo...


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma infatti quella della scavolini era una battuta di brunetta per dire proprio che  lei ha fatto scelte che non aveva maturato... magari per assecondare le aspettative della famiglia...
> e succede eccome se succede che da giovani si faccia quello che gli altri si aspettano da noi.



Capisco, invero non ho letto con molta attenzione.
Quel che volevo dire (e magari sarò una brutta persona anche solo a pensarlo ) è che comunque non trovo riprorevole che in un progetto di vita da passare insieme entrino in gioco la condivisione di mutuo e cucina. E non solo perché "gli altri" se lo aspettano da te. Ma perché sono una componente dello stare insieme. Quello stare insieme che non si esaurisce ovviamente in incontri "senza altro impegno al di fuori di noi". 

Va da sé che non si deve restare insieme a qualcuno per una scavolini.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fa strano che si dica ( degli altri) che un rapporto con progetto lo si è scelto per dividere il mutuo e per mostrare la cucina.


Che c'è di male..? Io mia moglie l ho conosciuta a una esposizione di cucine.. Ci siamo sorrisi di fronte a una Scavolini (sto scavolando  )


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Permettimi, a me sembrava tutto fuorché una battuta.


A me sembrava una battuta, perché in genere sono le famiglie che vogliono vantarsi del bel matrimonio fastoso, i figli "sistemati" (si per le feste appunto  )   credo che ai 20enni non gliene freghi niente..
o no?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono convinta che un buon progetto comprenda quel che entrambi ( parlando di coppia) vogliono comprendere in quel progetto.
> E certo, una persona ti piace anche perché è portatrice di progettualità.
> Allora *vedi che, a meno che non si voglia proprio vivere due cuori e una capanna, il mutuo o la Scavolini non inquinano un rapporto?* *Magari ( magari, eh, non lo do per certo) lo inquinano più facilmente quando quel mutuo puoi evitartelo e la cucina te la regalano i genitori, come sembrerebbe il caso dl la nostra nuova utente.*
> La progettualità non è una cosa sganciata dall'amore, ne fa parte.
> Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me fa parte della persona, indipendentemente dal ruolo che si trova ad avere in un rapporto.



Non lo inquinano certo, lo compongono. Anche le cd "intromissioni" dall'esterno lo compongono. Anche la suocera di Skorpio lo compone. Son convinta che il limite (o la percentuale di composizione, meglio) ce la mettiamo noi


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2016)

*in sé....*

nulla inquina. Nella coppia siamo tu ed io. O inquino io, o inquini tu, o si inquina entrambi. Non si scappa, non è il progetto ad inquinare. Il progetto (come è stato detto) unisce. O divide. Mail progetto lì si ferma. Nel mettere in contatto due persone. Per dirla come qui dentro vedo che usa molto, il progetto non è responsabile


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono convinta che un buon progetto comprenda quel che entrambi ( parlando di coppia) vogliono comprendere in quel progetto.
> E certo, una persona ti piace anche perché è portatrice di progettualità.
> Allora vedi che, a meno che non si voglia proprio vivere due cuori e una capanna, il mutuo o la Scavolini non inquinano un rapporto? Magari ( magari, eh, non lo do per certo) lo inquinano più facilmente quando quel mutuo puoi evitartelo e la cucina te la regalano i genitori, come sembrerebbe il caso dl la nostra nuova utente.
> La progettualità non è una cosa sganciata dall'amore, ne fa parte.
> Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me fa parte della persona, indipendentemente dal ruolo che si trova ad avere in un rapporto.





Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco, invero non ho letto con molta attenzione.
> Quel che volevo dire (e magari sarò una brutta persona anche solo a pensarlo ) è che comunque non trovo riprorevole che in un progetto di vita da passare insieme entrino in gioco la condivisione di mutuo e cucina. E non solo perché "gli altri" se lo aspettano da te. Ma perché sono una componente dello stare insieme. Quello stare insieme che non si esaurisce ovviamente in incontri "senza altro impegno al di fuori di noi".
> 
> Va da sé che non si deve restare insieme a qualcuno per una scavolini.


Sì. Niente da eccepire.  :up:
Non sono l'interprete di brunetta, ma per come l'ho intesa e condivisa io: 
se dopo poco tempo succede quel che è successo... non era una decisione ben maturata dalla ragazza


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

ma cosa è che fa capire, quando una decisione è matura per prenderla?
Questa ragazza ha pur sempre 28 anni, non 18 ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Si vede che non è la mia giornata della chiarezza.
Se non mi ha capito nessuno è certamente colpa mia.
Io ho detto (partendo dal caso del topic che è scritto da una ragazza che non è chiaro perché sia andata a convivere) che capita spesso che ci sia chi vada a convivere o si sposi per realizzare un progetto che è preesistente alla persona con cui lo si realizza.
Cioè per idea, esigenza personale o indotta dalla famiglia, ma è difficile separare le cose, si immagina il proprio futuro solo in coppia o in famiglia.
Quindi le persone che si conoscono vengono selezionate in base alla disponibilità a realizzare il progetto.
Invece per me  (non per mio marito, ma l'ho scoperto dopo) non c'era l'idea di un progetto definito. Ho iniziato la frequentazione non pensando al matrimonio e neppure alla convivenza e avevo perfino considerato la possibilità di farmi sterilizzare in quanto non ambivo a una famiglia.
È lo stare con lui (pensate a quanto ho sbagliato tutto) che mi ha fatto venire voglia di convivenza e poi di famiglia, che poi avrebbe potuto essere anche più numerosa.
Scherzo sulla Scavolini perché ho visto i prezzi delle li trovo assurdi e io ho sempre cercato mobili a basso costo. La prima casa è stata arredata con mobili provenienti dalla mia camera, poi divani e la cucina più economica trovata. Basti dire che il tavolo era uno per esterni, che comunque continua a piacermi.
E, andando oltre al mio madornale errore di valutazione, credo che sia giusto costruire una progettualità insieme.
Voglio dire che se avessi conosciuto e mi fossi innamorata di un Walter Bonatti avremmo progettato una vita diversa, ma anche se avessi conosciuto un Che.
Detto così non perché l'uomo sarebbe stato l'elemento trainante, ma co-costruttore e uno avrebbe tirato fuori da me, avrebbe fatto sviluppare gli aspetti avventurosi e un altro quelli politici.
Ma vale anche al contrario, ovvio.
Spero che adesso si capisca.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Sì. Niente da eccepire.  :up:
> Non sono l'interprete di brunetta, ma per come l'ho intesa e condivisa io:
> se dopo poco tempo succede quel che è successo... non era una decisione ben maturata dalla ragazza


Oddio... Le decisioni ben maturate però a me mi mandano un po i coglioni a giro x la stanza...
Insomma.. La felicità non si può programmare

Ci si illude sia programmabile...

Se io prendo una decisione in quel momento è quella ed è matura.

Sé poi mi porta a un vicolo cieco, dirò che non era matura.. Ma io dico sempre che è facile far la schedina vincente a partite finite.
È bella anche l incertezza, in un progetto..


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che non è la mia giornata della chiarezza.
> Se non mi ha capito nessuno è certamente colpa mia.
> Io ho detto (partendo dal caso del topic che è scritto da una ragazza che non è chiaro perché sia andata a convivere) che capita spesso che ci sia chi vada a convivere o si sposi per realizzare un progetto che è preesistente alla persona con cui lo si realizza.
> Cioè per idea, esigenza personale o indotta dalla famiglia, ma è difficile separare le cose, si immagina il proprio futuro solo in coppia o in famiglia.
> ...


Io non credo tu abbia sbagliato proprio nulla.. Hai fatto la scelta che in quel momento desideravi e devi andarne orgogliosa.

Si tende a rapportare sempre l aver sbagliato o l averci azzeccato in base al risultato finale.

Per me non sbagliare è oggi, non una risposta che avrò tra 23 anni...


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non credo tu abbia sbagliato proprio nulla.. Hai fatto la scelta che in quel momento desideravi e devi andarne orgogliosa.
> 
> Si tende a rapportare sempre l aver sbagliato o l averci azzeccato in base al risultato finale.
> 
> Per me non sbagliare è oggi, non una risposta che avrò tra 23 anni...



Ciao

lo si vive come sbaglio, perché si ha scelto in base a qualcosa che si credeva che fosse verde e poi si è mostrato viola. Un viola, che non si avrebbe mai scelto. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo si vive come sbaglio, perché si ha scelto in base a qualcosa che si credeva che fosse verde e poi si è mostrato viola. Un viola, che non si avrebbe mai scelto.
> 
> ...


Quando lo hai scelto era verde.. E volevi il verde..

È diventato viola?... Magari diventavi viola anche tu e ti piaceva ancor di più.

Lo sbaglio è volere il verde oggi e scegliere il viola oggi, immaginando che a occhio e croce tra qualche annetto potrebbe anche diventar verde


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che non è la mia giornata della chiarezza.
> Se non mi ha capito nessuno è certamente colpa mia.
> Io ho detto (partendo dal caso del topic che è scritto da una ragazza che non è chiaro perché sia andata a convivere) che capita spesso che ci sia chi vada a convivere o si sposi per realizzare un progetto che è preesistente alla persona con cui lo si realizza.
> Cioè per idea, esigenza personale o indotta dalla famiglia, ma è difficile separare le cose, si immagina il proprio futuro solo in coppia o in famiglia.
> ...


Ma io ho capito.
Però da come era stata messa sembrava che, nella tua visione,  gli altri per realizzare nell'ordine:
1. Il giorno più bello della propria vita, che gli spetta  
2. L'abito bianco, che gli spetta 
3. Il servizio fotografico holliwoodiano, che gli spetta 
4. La lista di nozze con tanto di zuppiera, che gli spetta
5. Il viaggio in luoghi esotici, che gli spetta 
6. La cucina ultra tecnologica, che gli spetta 
7. Il tour della casa nuova per i parenti, che gli spetta

Scelgano il primo citrullo funzionale alla  realizzazione del pacchetto. 

Ovviamente sono convinta assieme a te che nella vita succeda anche questo.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando lo hai scelto era verde.. E volevi il verde..
> 
> È diventato viola?... Magari diventavi viola anche tu e ti piaceva ancor di più.
> 
> Lo sbaglio è volere il verde oggi e scegliere il viola oggi, immaginando che a occhio e croce tra qualche annetto potrebbe anche diventar verde



Ciao

non ho scelto tra tutti i colori possibili, che mi si facesse del male. Questo non lo fa nessuno. 
E lì ti ritrovi a DOVER scegliere in base su una cosa che avevi già scelto. Per questo lo vivi come sbaglio. 

Fare a mia volta del male non sta nelle mie corde. Il viola non mi dona 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho scelto tra tutti i colori possibili, che mi si facesse del male. Questo non lo fa nessuno.
> E lì ti ritrovi a DOVER scegliere in base su una cosa che avevi già scelto. Per questo lo vivi come sbaglio.
> ...


Tranquilla.. Io non mi riferito a nessuno, era un discorso in generale.

Non ti sentir cucite addosso alcune cose che possa aver scritto. Io parlo sempre in base alle mie sensazioni..


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito.
> Però da come era stata messa sembrava che, nella tua visione,  gli altri per realizzare nell'ordine:
> 1. Il giorno più bello della propria vita, che gli spetta
> 2. L'abito bianco, che gli spetta
> ...


Oddio.. Il "pacchetto" mi pare appetitoso.. Se ci aggiungiamo un bel conto in banca e una vita agiata.. Beh.. Difficile ignorare l offerta


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tranquilla.. Io non mi riferito a nessuno, era un discorso in generale.
> 
> Non ti sentir cucite addosso alcune cose che possa aver scritto. Io parlo sempre in base alle mie sensazioni..



Ciao

sono abbastanza tranquilla. Non ho avuto l'impressione di qualche proiezione. 
Mi riferivo sul fatto che sbagli si fanno ... perché non era ciò che si desiderava. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono abbastanza tranquilla. Non ho avuto l'impressione di qualche proiezione.
> Mi riferivo sul fatto che sbagli si fanno ... perché non era ciò che si desiderava.
> ...


Io in questo momento desidererei essere sulla spiaggia di un isola caraibica con 5 figliole nude che mi fanno vento... 
Ho sbagliato tutto......


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io in questo momento desidererei essere sulla spiaggia di un isola caraibica con 5 figliole nude che mi fanno vento...
> Ho sbagliato tutto......



Ciao

beh, si ... ma domani è un'altro giorno ...  


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, si ... ma domani è un'altro giorno ...
> 
> ...


L insoddisfazione è il motore della vita.
Senza insoddisfazione non ci sarebbe progresso, ne futuro...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito.
> Però da come era stata messa sembrava che, nella tua visione,  gli altri per realizzare nell'ordine:
> 1. Il giorno più bello della propria vita, che gli spetta
> 2. L'abito bianco, che gli spetta
> ...


Succede e succede anche che qualcuno voglia questo e prenda la prima citrulla che lo vuole.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L insoddisfazione è il motore della vita.
> Senza insoddisfazione non ci sarebbe progresso, ne futuro...



Ciao

dovrebbe essere così. Ma molti rimangono intrappolati nella negatività degli avvenimenti. 
Ci vogliono più ingredienti, per smuovere un animo. La mia medicina è la curiosità. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Benvenuta spengicuore, immaginando che il tuo ragazzo sia la strada che gira a sinistra e l'altro quella che gira verso destra, al tuo posto proseguirei per la strada diritta, da sola


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta spengicuore, immaginando che il tuo ragazzo sia la strada che gira a sinistra e l'altro quella che gira verso destra, al tuo posto proseguirei per la strada diritta, da sola


Bella sintesi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella sintesi.


Stasera sono stanca  quindi taglio corto 
poi mi leggo il 3D con calma


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Aprile 2016)

Se non avessi trovato uno stronzo che non ti dà soddisfazione, non avresti dubbi. A maggior ragione il fatto che perseveri nel pensare a questo pur sapendo come è, dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto sia "solida" la relazione col tuo ragazzo.
Certo evitare di cacciare soldi per una casa non avrebbe fatto male, ma so bene che uno può rimanere invischiato nelle situazioni senza nemmeno rendersene conto, cercando di mettere tutto a tacere. Probabilmente avevi avuto delle avvisaglie che non eri felice anche prima della convivenza.



Falcor ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine porella si è presa la sbandata e per quello c'è poco da fare. Ma se non riesce ad uscire ora da una storia che non la soddisfa, che farà quando avrà figli e mazzi e cazzi?
> 
> Quindi stutacuore, senti a zio falcor, molla il tizio, molla anche l'altro tizio, vendete la casa e prova ad esser felice con uno che ti faccia davvero battere il cuore, *uno il cui solo pensiero di rivederlo tornando a casa ti faccia venire un angina pectoris dalla gioia.*




e poi crepa però...ma ci può stare con un fulminante "visse felice e contenta".



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa.
> Deduco che il rapporto  più puro bello e vero del mondo è quello col mio amante, "ci stiamo" solo perché siamo noi, senza Scavolini



Bello....e poi si Scavolini-rovina famiglie.



Foglia ha detto:


> E le limitazioni al rapporto che ti vengono dal mondo esterno (e non dirmi che non ci sono o che non ti interessano...perché diversamente non sareste amanti) come le vivete? In altre parole: credi che purezza bellezza e verità si accompagnino a quella leggerezza che non ti fa sentire legami di sorta, neppure col mondo esterno?



Le limitazioni sono un dolore, ma non tolgono bellezza e purezza. Poi certo dipende dalle storie.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono convinta che un buon progetto comprenda quel che entrambi ( parlando di coppia) vogliono comprendere in quel progetto.
> E certo, una persona ti piace anche perché è portatrice di progettualità.
> Allora vedi che, a meno che non si voglia proprio vivere due cuori e una capanna, il mutuo o la Scavolini non inquinano un rapporto? Magari ( magari, eh, non lo do per certo) lo inquinano più facilmente quando quel mutuo puoi evitartelo e la cucina te la regalano i genitori, come sembrerebbe il caso dl la nostra nuova utente.
> La progettualità non è una cosa sganciata dall'amore, ne fa parte.
> Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me fa parte della persona, indipendentemente dal ruolo che si trova ad avere in un rapporto.


:quoto:


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> e poi crepa però...ma ci può stare con un fulminante "visse felice e contenta".


Sai che sono un convinto sostenitore del vissero felici e contenti (facendo le corna a terra)


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me fa parte della persona, indipendentemente dal ruolo che si trova ad avere in un rapporto.


Infatti per me la progettualità non caratterizza affatto l'amore.
esistono amori privi di progettualità.
(mentre l'amore può caratterizzare la progettualità.)


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io in questo momento desidererei essere sulla spiaggia di un isola caraibica con 5 figliole nude che mi fanno vento...
> Ho sbagliato tutto......


A me basterebbe non avere l'allergia però per un'opzione come la tua potrei anche dare disponibilità. Non mi è mai capitato di aver così caldo da aver bisogno del  vento, però.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Aprile 2016)

Benvenuta 

Ho sentito diverse storie molto simili alla tua.
Non so se puoi recuperare con il tuo ragazzo. Sinceramente non credo.  
Ti consiglierei di prendere coraggio e di parlarne con lui.  Comunicare che per te qualcosa si è spento.  E poi vedi. 
Magari accadra' un recupero,  chi puó dirlo. ...
Se invece no...Meglio interrompere adesso che protrarre le cose e magari interromperle più in la', con responsabilita' maggiori.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho risposto quasi a tutti, ma non hanno pubblicato....


Aspettiamo di leggerli dopo la moderazione, allora.
Resta con noi nel frattempo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Lascia il tuo ragazzo. Meglio ora, che un sicuro divorzio dopo... con casa e figli che restano a te, e lui distrutto, cornuto e rovinato. Vendete, restituite i soldi ai genitori, ed ognuno per la sua strada. Sei ancora in tempo per cambiare una storia di dolore già scritta.


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

Benvenuta. 

Io credo che tu debba:

- prendere atto che non eri pronta a convivere e alla progettualità che invece sembra avere il tuo ragazzo
- parlarne con lui e chiudere con il minor dolore possibile
- prendere atto che il tuo "spasimante" non ha nessuna progettualità
- vivere

Auguri, hai l'età di mio figlio


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lascia il tuo ragazzo. Meglio ora, che un sicuro divorzio dopo... con casa e figli che restano a te, e lui distrutto, cornuto e rovinato. Vendete, restituite i soldi ai genitori, ed ognuno per la sua strada. Sei ancora in tempo per cambiare una storia di dolore già scritta.


d'accordissimo; visto che mi pare che il tuo ragazzo ti abbia detto le stesse cose, e' meglio non fargli sapere niente e lasciarvi in modo che possiate entrambi ricostruirvi la vita. Siete giovani e non avete "impegni" importanti


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Lo so, sono una stronza! Ho tradito il mio ragazzo che, seppure con i suoi difetti, è una persona matura, consapevole, intelligente, seria, con uno che..... Farebbe entrare il nervoso solo dalla faccia a schiaffi che ha!
> Io ho pensato soltanto a me stessa, ho pensato che se in quel momento era quello che volevo, sarebbe stato giusto e non avrebbe rovinato il mio rapporto... Ma invece il problema non è l'altro..
> Il problema sono io.... Forse non ero pronta lo ripeto... Con il mio ragazzo ho parlato..
> Ho espresso i miei dubbi, sul fatto che mi sento annoiata, triste, senza stimoli.... Lui mi ha detto che lo aveva capito ma che aspettava fossi io a venir fuori perchè ho l'abitudine di alzare un muro quando non sto bene, invece di confrontarmi.. E forse è proprio questo che mi ha portato a fare quello che ho fatto... Lui mi ha detto che se non sto bene possiamo mollare tutto, che non devo sentirmi obbligata per la casa ecc... Che devo pensarci e valutare quello che voglio fare... In questo è stato molto comprensivo e maturo... Ovviamente non sa dell'altro...


che significa essere annoiati


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

*Eccomi qua*

Non vi ho abbandonato, anzi ho letto con attenzione tutte le vostre risposte (anche se quando avete iniziato a parlare di Scavolini e fiere di cucine, ho un pò perso il filo.. :up. Ma ho capito il concetto, il discorso della progettualità, del trovare una persona a prescindere da tutto per realizzare i proprio progetti...
Io invece devo dire che non ho mai sognato il matrimonio e tutt'oggi non vorrei sposarmi... 
Comunque ho risposto e le mie risposte sono adesso leggibili ma non nell'ultima pagina, quindi dovete rileggere da capo e troverete le risposte ai vostri vari post...
Allora ricapitolando...
Io pago il mutuo per metà dell'importo della casa, mentre il mio ragazzo ha già dato la sua parte.. Questo giusto per precisazione, visto che ho letto che pensavate che la casa fosse frutto solo dei sacrifici dei miei e dei suoi genitori... 
I miei mi hanno aiutato sia per l'arredamento che per una parte dell'anticipo che dovevamo dare...
Quindi ne sento molte di responsabilità visto che ogni mese metà del mio stipendio se ne va solo per la rata del mutuo!
Quello che credo è di aver intrapreso sicuramente un percorso che tutti si immaginano, che i tuoi sognano, e che forse avrei dovuto prima provare ad andare a convivere in affitto e vedere come andava...
Sono stata un pò trascinata dagli eventi lo ammetto, e così facendo ho dimostrato un fondo di immaturità abbastanza evidente..
Io lo capisco, me ne rendo conto.
Altro punto, l'altro...
Quando dico che mi è sempre piaciuto è vero, ma sfido chiunque a non aver mai avuto una persona con cui non è successo nulla ma che ti è sempre piaciuta... Non so come spiegarlo, per me lui è sempre stato, a pelle, una persona che mi attirava molto ma questo non mi ha impedito comunque di avere altre storie, frequentazioni, di essermi innamorata... E' solo che, nel momento in cui c'è stata l'occasione vera e propria di conoscerlo, mi è esplosa l'attrazione che da sempre avevo avuto nei suoi confronti... Io credo che ci sia una di queste persone nella vita di ognuno di noi...
Anche io non so spiegare perchè mi senta così... Annoiata, non stimolata.. Davvero, non so spiegarmelo, lo provo e basta... E riuscire a parlarne non è facile... Con il mio ragazzo, come vi ho detto in una risposta ad un utente, ho parlato dicendo che mi sento intrappolata e forse non pronta veramente a questa vita... Ma lui mi chiedeva cosa c'era che non andava ed io non sapevo spiegarglielo perchè l'unica cosa che potevo dirgli era: sto così perchè penso ad un altro, e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa! Ma ovviamente non potevo dirgli questo...
Lo so che i miei problemi non dipendono da l'altro, e che lui è solo la conseguenza grave di quanto in realtà sento dentro di me da mesi... Ma davvero, sono sincera quando dico che ho iniziato questa relazione solo ed esclusivamente pensando a fare star bene me stessa (egoista di merda), non per punire qualcuno o con l'intenzione di fare del male... Perchè quando sono stata con lui mi sono sentita veramente viva, donna... Forse sarà anche che il mio ragazzo rappresenta la "normalità" anche dal punto di vista sessuale, nel senso che comunque non posso paragonare un rapporto intimo con una persona con cui sto da 6 anni rispetto ad un rapporto di pura passione con un ragazzo che conosco da 6 mesi... Non so, mi sono sentita come da tanto non capitava... Sono confusa.... Mi sono data tempo.... Voglio del tempo... Fino a settembre.... Dopodichè prenderò una decisione.... Spero davvero che il tempo mi aiuti, non mi sto raccontando balle... O almeno credo...
Talvolta mi chiedo, ma non sarò io la sbagliata?
Forse non sono fatta per una relazione stabile... Con il mio ex (che aveva 11 anni più di me) mi sono messa insieme a 18 anni... E' durata fino ai 21, poi ho perso la testa per un altro... Però non l'ho tradito, l'ho lasciato prima che accadesse.... Ma ero giovane, inesperta.... Con l'altro non è andata bene (ho poi scoperto che conviveva da anni e che lo stesso anno nel quale abbiamo avuto una frequentazione si sarebbe sposato ), quindi ho avuto le mie esperienze per un annetto, dopodichè ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo...
Questo giusto per darvi un'infarinatura generale del mio vissuto....
Vi ringrazio per tutti i vostri pareri, mi hanno fatto riflettere, anche quelli più duri..
Spero di essermi espressa in maniera adeguata, mi rendo conto di non essere il massimo della chiarezza ultimamente...
Grazie a tutti e buona giornata!


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

la chiave di tutto parvemi che tu più o meno consapevolmente tu voglia capire se col tipo con hai la relazione potrebbe essere l'uomo """""""giusto""""""

ma più probabilmente dovresti capire se la vuoi una relazione a lungo termine o vuoi vivere di violente passioni.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Mi sembra la tua ultima una rivisitazione più equilibrata, e assolutamente umana e comprensibile... È importante avere una discreta percezione di se, oltre che del prossimo.

Ribenvenuta.....


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Penso che alla fine, l'attesa illusoria di qualcosa sia una trappola... il matrimonio, i figli, i progetti. Molto meglio vivere la vita per attimi, di gioie immediate e presenti... l'amore, la passione, l'amicizia.Se c'è questo, tutto il resto arriva di conseguenza. Non c'è certezza, chiaro, ma le premesse che arrivi sono reali. 
Ma se manca questo, e a leggerti immersa nella noia e nel naufragio verso un altro, pare proprio che manchi... beh allora non c'è rimedio. Cambia vita.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Centrato in pieno...
> Che dire... Posso dirti che non mi sento in colpa perchè credo di aver intrapreso questa chiamiamola "cosa" per il semplice motivo di far star bene me stessa, quindi effettivamente con una motivazione egoistica.... Non l'ho fatto per far del male a qualcuno (nella fattispecie il mio ragazzo) ma proprio per stare bene io... Che poi non sia andata così e che adesso stia una merda, è un altro discorso... Me la sono cercata è vero....
> Ho deluso me stessa in primis è vero... Perchè comunque a 26 anni avevo già un lavoro stabile, un fidanzato, una casa.... Avevo costruito dei progetti... Ero giovane, forse troppo... Adesso mi sento cresciuta troppo in fretta...


Non è questione di gioventù, anche se l'inesperienza aiuta.
Mia moglie non ha fatto molto diversamente da te, e aveva 42 anni ed era già madre.
Il matrimonio non è qualcosa alla lunga che possa ridare energia a un rapporto quando essa è venuta meno, anzi, spesso contribuisce ad esaurirla, perché nel quotidiano ci si trova ad affrontare noie e fatiche insieme.
Ogni coppia nasce con una forte carica energetica derivata dall'innamoramento, che è straordinaria e come tutte le cose straordinarie ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
Pian piano quindi questa carica viene meno: puoi lavorare per rallentare il calo ma non per frenarlo. Non affrontare il problema ovviamente accentua i sintomi, ma anche condividere il problema talvolta è inutile, non è facile trovare comprensione nel partner, che si potrebbe sentire accusato.
E' un problema personale, infatti, solo indirettamente di coppia. 
Il senso di vuoto che si prova, a volte definito come un'opprimente noia, porta a stare male, in alcuni casi nelle persone predisposte anche ad avere stati depressivi, ansie etc.
Nel tuo caso questa energia è finita in due soli anni. Forse ad avere contribuito è proprio la tua giovane età, il fatto di avere molti interessi "energetici" al di fuori del matrimonio (quando ti diverti di più spensieratamente con le amiche che con il tuo uomo).
L'incontro con l'amante ha dato il colpo di grazia, ovviamente, portando a livello zero il rapporto con tuo marito.
Una domanda: lo desideri ancora sessualmente? Non ti sto chiedendo se fate ancora sesso, ma proprio di desiderio in sé. Hai parlato di "normalità", il che sottintende una "banalità" dell'esperienza, vista come routinaria. Il sesso dovrebbe essere invece come l'eccezionale che sostiene il rapporto, quell'esperienza che lo rende prezioso, rende speciale il tuo uomo rispetto a tutte le altre persone. E' ovvio che quando lo "speciale" lo trovi in un altro fuori, ci sia qualche conseguenza anche all'interno.
Io non ti consiglio niente perché dai tuoi interventi mi sembri avere le idee comunque chiare.
Sei giovane, e questo è un vantaggio.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Ah dimenticavo la cosa più importante...
Non dire niente a tuo marito dell'altro.
Non deve immaginarne l'esistenza.
Assolutamente.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo la cosa più importante...
> Non dire niente a tuo marito dell'altro.
> Non deve immaginarne l'esistenza.
> Assolutamente.


Eh si, non deve sapere con chi divide l'esistenza, non deve poter scegliere liberamente della sua vita. La menzogna come necessità, ma che bel sentiero percorrerà quest'uomo.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eh si, non deve sapere con chi divide l'esistenza, non deve poter scegliere liberamente della sua vita. La menzogna come necessità, ma che bel sentiero percorrerà quest'uomo.


Non sarà il solo.
E non è il solo.
Se si separeranno, non c'è alcuna ragione perché debba stare male anche per essere stato tradito.


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eh si, non deve sapere con chi divide l'esistenza, non deve poter scegliere liberamente della sua vita. La menzogna come necessità, ma che bel sentiero percorrerà quest'uomo.


spero che danny si riferisse al caso in cui decida di separarsi...sarebbe inutile, in questo caso.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> spero che danny si riferisse al caso in cui decida di separarsi...sarebbe inutile, in questo caso.


Ok, così posso capirlo ed essere d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non sarà il solo.
> E non è il solo.
> *Se si separeranno, non c'è alcuna ragione perché debba stare male anche per essere stato tradito*.


hai ragione, avevo capito un'altra cosa.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2016)

“Micio del Cheshire, […] potresti dirmi, per favore, quale strada devo prendere per uscire da qui?”
“Tutto dipende da dove vuoi andare,” disse il Gatto.
“Non mi importa molto…” disse Alice.
“Allora non importa quale via sceglierai,” disse il Gatto.
“…basta che arrivi da qualche parte,” aggiunse Alice come spiegazione.
“Oh, di sicuro lo farai,” disse il Gatto, “se solo camminerai abbastanza a lungo.”

L.C.

...Alice però era sola, e non si era assunta la responsabilità di condividere il suo cammino con qualcun altro. 

Benvenuta


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Ovviamente sei una ragazza giovane ed è normale avere dubbi e timori, tutti li hanno ma alcune cose che dici non si possono leggere davvero.



> Ma lui mi chiedeva cosa c'era che non andava ed io non sapevo spiegarglielo perchè l'unica cosa che potevo dirgli era: sto così perchè penso ad un altro, e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa! Ma ovviamente non potevo dirgli questo...


Certo che potevi dirglielo, non avrebbe il diritto di rifarsi una vita senza un bel palco di corna? Non avrebbe il diritto di esser l'unico a condividere determinate cose con te?



> Perchè quando sono stata con lui mi sono sentita veramente viva, donna... Forse sarà anche che il mio ragazzo rappresenta la "normalità" anche dal punto di vista sessuale, nel senso che comunque non posso paragonare un rapporto intimo con una persona con cui sto da 6 anni rispetto ad un rapporto di pura passione con un ragazzo che conosco da 6 mesi... Non so, mi sono sentita come da tanto non capitava...


Questa sembra copiaincollata da ogni post di persona che arriva sul forum dicendo di tradire il compagno/a. Ma secondo voi non piacerebbe a tutti svagarsi altrove ogni tanto? A tutti piacerebbe credo, ma poi si diventa solo pezzi di carne intercambiabili. Che mi trombo oggi per sentirmi viva?



> Sono confusa.... Mi sono data tempo.... Voglio del tempo... Fino a settembre.... Dopodichè prenderò una decisione.... Spero davvero che il tempo mi aiuti, non mi sto raccontando balle... O almeno credo...


Se vuoi essere giusta prenditelo il tempo ma smetti di vedere l'altro. Troppo comodo continuare a scoparci e intanto capire. Poi sarò strano io ma io la vedo una cosa di un comodo assurdo per te, meno per il tuo ragazzo. 



> Talvolta mi chiedo, ma non sarò io la sbagliata?
> Forse non sono fatta per una relazione stabile...


Allora resta single e goditi la vita ma non mentire a chi vuole costruire qualcosa con te.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai ragione, avevo capito un'altra cosa.


Non deve dirglielo nemmeno se decide di restare basta che sappia e sia convinta che è quello che vuole


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di gioventù, anche se l'inesperienza aiuta.
> Mia moglie non ha fatto molto diversamente da te, e aveva 42 anni ed era già madre.
> Il matrimonio non è qualcosa alla lunga che possa ridare energia a un rapporto quando essa è venuta meno, anzi, spesso contribuisce ad esaurirla, perché nel quotidiano ci si trova ad affrontare noie e fatiche insieme.
> Ogni coppia nasce con una forte carica energetica derivata dall'innamoramento, che è straordinaria e come tutte le cose straordinarie ha una durata limitata nel tempo.
> ...


Intanto ti ringrazio, leggendo i tuoi post ho quella classica impressione della serie: "era quello che pensavo ma non avrei saputo dirlo così"...
Sui due neretti che ho evidenziato ti dico che infatti, se all'inizio attribuivo sia al mio amante che al mio ragazzo la colpa del mio stato d'animo (al mio amante perchè mi ero invaghita di lui, come se fosse colpa sua,  e al mio ragazzo perchè non mi sentivo desiderata da lui), più tardi ho maturato l'idea che il vero "problema" sono io... Cosa sento esattamente IO???
Me lo sono chiesta, e la risposta sinceramente non è ancora arrivata ben chiara...
O meglio, forse saprei cosa fare ma la paura di "quel che potrebbe essere" mi blocca...
Ho omesso anche di dirvi che negli ultimi diciamo tre mesi, sono soggetta ad attacchi di ansia e non mangio molto... Ho passato un mese allucinante, febbraio, dove il fine settimana volevo solo dormire, per non pensare...
Non sono mai stata così, sono una persona allegra, incline alle battute e al divertimento...
Anche mia madre mi vede cambiata ma non gli ho accennato niente...
Ah, vorrei precisare che *non sono sposata*!
Per quanto riguarda la componente sessuale..
Sarò sincera, io sono una persona molto passionale... Detto questo, il mio ragazzo lo desidero sessualmente ma a volte mi sembra una cosa dovuta.... Mai una volta che lui prendesse l'iniziativa al di fuori del letto...
Mai una volta che mi facesse sentire desiderata davvero... Questo suo modo di approcciare alla fine ha inibito anche me, che magari vorrei fare cose diverse, approcciarmi in maniera più naturale per quelle che sono le mie inclinazioni, ma mi blocco perchè penso di trovare un muro davanti, cioè mi sembra di essere esagerata... Con l'altro invece mi sono completamente aperta (niente battutine.. ) nel senso che ho perso ogni tipo di inibizione... Prima di andarci a letto pensavo che non ci sarei riuscita, che sarei stata troppo imbarazzata per farlo... invece appena è successo è come se ci conoscessimo da anni... Non so, passione viva, vera...
Ultimamente ho cercato un pò di scuse per non fare sesso con il mio ragazzo perchè vi dico sinceramente che pensavo all'altro... E la cosa mi dava molto fastidio quindi preferivo non fare nulla, fingendo mal di testa infiniti (mai avuto emicrania in vita mia..). 
E devo essere sincera, fare sesso con l'altro mi manca immensamente... Ma forse è solo una questione di chimica...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non deve dirglielo nemmeno se decide di restare *basta che sappia e sia convinta che è quello che vuole


Non sono d'accordo. Viste le premesse, è corretto che chi le sta vicino possa scegliere con chi vivere tutta una vita futura.


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

senti, io non leggo niente che possa lontanamente farmi immaginare che provi qualcosa simile all'amore verso il tuo ragazzo.
Fagli un favore, lascialo subito; gli dici che non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra e lo lasci rifarsi una vita


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Viste le premesse, è corretto che chi le sta vicino possa scegliere con chi vivere tutta una vita futura.


Sei troppo mio padre


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Viste le premesse, è corretto che chi le sta vicino possa scegliere con chi vivere tutta una vita futura.


... Con chi vivere?.. Sembra di parlare che deve viver con un mostro..
Vivrà con una che ha trombato un po extra.. .. Fossero questi i drammi...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei troppo mio padre


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Con chi vivere?.. Sembra di parlare che deve viver con un mostro..
> Vivrà con una che ha trombato un po extra.. .. Fossero questi i drammi...


Vivra con una che si terrà il peso sulla coscienza senza scaricarlo in nome della verità. 
Ripeto questo se pensa che ê stato un capitolo e che ama davvero il fidanzato cosa di cui dubito però


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Con chi vivere?.. Sembra di parlare che deve viver con un mostro..
> Vivrà con una che ha trombato un po extra.. .. Fossero questi i drammi...


Per carità, nessun mostro, quando mai. Magari a te che la tua donna a tua insaputa ogni tanto la dia in giro per noia a qualche stronzo va benissimo... a me scazzerebbe un attimino, e mi piacerebbe saperlo, prima di mettere tutta la vita futura in comune. 
Ma la vita è bella proprio perchè ci sono queste sfumature di arricchente diversità


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivra con una che si terrà il peso sulla coscienza senza scaricarlo in nome della verità.
> Ripeto questo se pensa che ê stato un capitolo e che ama davvero il fidanzato cosa di cui dubito però


La verità rende liberi di scegliere. La menzogna no. Tutto il resto per me sono alibi. Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ovviamente sei una ragazza giovane ed è normale avere dubbi e timori, tutti li hanno ma alcune cose che dici non si possono leggere davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "clandestinità", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una droga... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente anestetizzata.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....
E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
Sulla questione di dirlo al mio ragazzo...
Adesso vi dirò una cosa e tutti mi mangerete... Lo so già...
Io non glielo direi mai, ma a volte sono talmente vigliacca da sperare che mi scopra per togliermi l'incombenza di dirglielo.... Sono una stronza e mi meriterei solo uno stronzo....


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Con chi vivere?.. Sembra di parlare che deve viver con un mostro..
> Vivrà con una che ha trombato un po extra.. .. Fossero questi i drammi...



Ahahahahahah Skoripio mi hai fatto ridere, cosa molto rara ultimamente!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "clandestinità", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
> Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una droga... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente anestetizzata.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
> Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....
> E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
> ...


Capita... è umanissima debolezza. Se trovi la forza, stampa quello che hai scritto in questo thread e faglielo leggere. Poi parlatene, e decidete cosa è giusto per voi due. Sarà sempre meglio (per entrambi) che tenere tutto nascosto, e andare avanti così. Visto che per ora la situazione non è ancora compromessa con figli e tutto il resto.


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> La verità rende liberi di scegliere. La menzogna no. Tutto il resto per me sono alibi. Per me, ovviamente.


verde virtuale!


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "clandestinità", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
> Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una droga... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente anestetizzata.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
> Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... *Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....*
> E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si, va via per il weekend. Ma ti rendi conto che te la racconti da sola?? Non vedi l'ora di incontrarlo. Su, fai una cosa giusta: lascia il tuo ragazzo e vivi la tua vita


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> I
> Per quanto riguarda la componente sessuale..
> Sarò sincera, io sono una persona molto passionale... Detto questo, il mio ragazzo lo desidero sessualmente ma a volte mi sembra una cosa dovuta.... Mai una volta che lui prendesse l'iniziativa al di fuori del letto...
> Mai una volta che mi facesse sentire desiderata davvero... *Questo suo modo di approcciare alla fine ha inibito anche me,* che magari vorrei fare cose diverse, approcciarmi in maniera più naturale per quelle che sono le mie inclinazioni, ma mi blocco perchè penso di trovare un muro davanti, cioè mi sembra di essere esagerata... Con l'altro invece mi sono completamente aperta (niente battutine.. ) nel senso che ho perso ogni tipo di inibizione... *Prima di andarci a letto pensavo che non ci sarei riuscita*, che sarei stata troppo imbarazzata per farlo... invece appena è successo è come se ci conoscessimo da anni... Non so, passione viva, vera...
> ...



Nel neretto hai evidenziato il problema da cui è scaturito tutto.
Pian piano questo approccio sbagliato (non si deve mettere da parte troppo di noi stessi solo per accontentare l'altro) ha sortito l'effetto domino allontanandoti da lui e facendoti perdere entusiasmo nel rapporto in generale e via di conseguenza, tutto quello che hai raccontato.
Spesso non si dà retta alle nostre esigenze e si tacitano i primi sintomi, accorgendosi del problema solo quando le conseguenze sono ormai disastrose.
E' assolutamente credibile che il sesso con l'altro ti manchi immensamente. Finalmente ti sei sentita "libera".
Era quella libertà che avresti dovuto provare col tuo ragazzo e che non c'è mai stata: non è un fatto di chimica, ma di testa.
Nel sesso è importantissimo sentirsi liberi di essere se stessi.
Nel secondo neretto hai raccontato infatti questa tua conquista.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah Skoripio mi hai fatto ridere, cosa molto rara ultimamente!!


Beh.. È già qualcosa... 
È chiaro che una riflessione si impone, e tu stai giustamente ponendoti domande.. 
Devi decider cosa vuoi col tuo uomo, è evidente.. Ed è giusto lui viva accanto a una persona che si aspetta tu desideri fortemente star con lui... Quel che è stato è stato, i manferoni vanno e vengono, conta ciò che resta...

Se resta l incertezza, quella si, non può andar bene, dato che siete giovani e senza figli.

Le case si rivendono.. Sembra dicano che la svalutazione immobiliare si è arrestata.. Più di cosi..


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "*clandestinità*", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
> Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una *droga*... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente *anestetizzata*.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
> Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....
> E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
> ...


Le stesse cose che diceva mia moglie (e chissà quante altre). Non stupirti di quel che provi.
E' più banale di quel che pensi.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le stesse cose che diceva mia moglie (e chissà quante altre). Non stupirti di quel che provi.
> E' più banale di quel che pensi.



Scusa Danny ma a te è mai capitata un'esperienza simile?
Oppure contraria?
Non vorrei essere troppo invadente, ma mi piacerebbe sapere la tua storia...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "clandestinità", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
> Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una droga... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente anestetizzata.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
> Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....
> E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
> ...


Non sta certo a noi giuidicare cosa sei e quello che sei.Lascia quel povero ragazzo,a quel punto puoi anche non dire,e poi all'orizzonte puoi goderti seppioni,aironi cenerini,furetti,nevrotici castori,funghi astiosi,saraghi volitivi,coraggio spiega le ali,pronati,e vai....coraggio...:up:


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sta certo a noi giuidicare cosa sei e quello che sei.Lascia quel povero ragazzo,a quel punto puoi anche non dire,e poi all'orizzonte puoi goderti *seppioni,aironi cenerini,furetti,nevrotici castori,funghi astiosi,saraghi volitivi,*coraggio spiega le ali,pronati,e vai....coraggio...:up:



Un fantastico ecosistema


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Un fantastico ecosistema


Liberi di godere della natura... 
E a noi sposati..? Solo cibo in scatola uffa!!


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sta certo a noi giuidicare cosa sei e quello che sei.Lascia quel povero ragazzo,a quel punto puoi anche non dire,e poi all'orizzonte puoi goderti seppioni,aironi cenerini,furetti,nevrotici castori,funghi astiosi,saraghi volitivi,coraggio spiega le ali,pronati,e vai....coraggio...:up:


quoto mastro oscuro in tutto il 3d, e quoto pure Falcor, marito etc etc.

lascia il tuo compagno che evidentemente non ami, poi pure sessualmente non fa per te e insomma se già è un problema ora figuriamoci più in là  e in bocca al fur..ehm al lupo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Foglia*



Foglia ha detto:


> Un fantastico ecosistema


Perchè essere ostaggio di un uomo che non ami?perchè privarti di pecore aggressive?perchè non lasciare libere le tue mutande,perchè non mettere in ammollo la tua ampolla anale?
E allora a 28 anni lasciati andare,lasciati libera di vivere i tuoi furtivi attacchi di manico,combatti le tue guerre pubiche,affronta il futuro a 90....o no?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un fantastico ecosistema


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè essere ostaggio di un uomo che non ami?perchè privarti di pecore aggressive?perchè non lasciare libere le tue mutande,perchè non mettere in ammollo la tua ampolla anale?
> E allora a 28 anni lasciati andare,lasciati libera di vivere i tuoi furtivi attacchi di manico,*combatti le tue guerre pubiche*,affronta il futuro a 90....o no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> quoto mastro oscuro in tutto il 3d, e quoto pure Falcor, marito etc etc.
> 
> lascia il tuo compagno che evidentemente non ami, poi pure sessualmente non fa per te e insomma se già è un problema ora figuriamoci più in là  e in bocca al fur..ehm al lupo!


Ma si,che guardasse al cielo libera,che guardasse le constellazioni di carne turgida venirle incontro....


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nessun può accusamri di essere volgare...


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè essere ostaggio di un uomo che non ami?perchè privarti di pecore aggressive?perchè non lasciare libere le tue mutande,perchè non mettere in ammollo la tua ampolla anale?
> E allora a 28 anni lasciati andare,lasciati libera di vivere i tuoi furtivi attacchi di manico,combatti le tue guerre pubiche,affronta il futuro a 90....o no?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun può accusamri di essere volgare...


"Le guerre pubiche" mi fa pensare a Diego Abbatantuono... sarebbe perfetta in uno dei suoi vecchi capolavori


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Giovane ragazza, potresti essere mia moglie che scrive sotto mentite spoglie.

Lui ti chiede la trombata finale, quella coi fuochi d'artificio...la chiave delle tue vere intenzioni è tutta qui. 
Se vuoi andare avanti col fesso che ti aspetta a casa, neanche dovresti prendere in considerazione l'invito del gran figo reale. 

Ad ogni modo, pensi sul serio di resistere ancora a lungo senza vuotare il sacco?


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Liberi di godere della natura...
> E a noi sposati..? Solo cibo in scatola uffa!!


Però quel cibo te lo sei scelto te no?  Magari quando lo hai scelto era nella vetrinetta del cibo raffinato e costoso e col tempo è stato relegato a cibo di seconda qualità.



Ross ha detto:


> Giovane ragazza, potresti essere mia moglie che scrive sotto mentite spoglie.


Ross abituati e siediti in poltrona con me. anche io ho scambiato in passato una utente per la mia ex, ma ero proprio convinto fosse lei. Sarà che a noi poveri traditi non ci resta che la paura di ciò che abbiam subito. Mentre a chi tradisce resta tutto il campionario di bestie elencate da Oscuro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

*come una droga*

Precisiamo che sono le droghe che agiscono sugli stessi recettori delle nostre emozioni e viceversa.


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sta certo a noi giuidicare cosa sei e quello che sei.Lascia quel povero ragazzo,a quel punto puoi anche non dire,e poi all'orizzonte puoi goderti s*eppioni,aironi cenerini,furetti,nevrotici castori,funghi astiosi,saraghi volitivi*,coraggio spiega le ali,pronati,e vai....coraggio...:up:



Sembra il trailer del nuovo film di Harry Potter: “Animali fantastici e dove trovarli”


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Comunque la ragazza ha trovato un  (1) ragazzo che le ha fatto perdere la testa non è che ne cambia uno ogni sera.
Può capitare a tutti di perdere la testa.
Brutto tradire, ma a me sembra chiaro che sta cercando il coraggio di far saltare tutto. 
Non ha le difficoltà di chi ha una famiglia, ma non è una passeggiata.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Però quel cibo te lo sei scelto te no?  Magari quando lo hai scelto era nella vetrinetta del cibo raffinato e costoso e col tempo è stato relegato a cibo di seconda qualità.
> 
> 
> 
> Ross abituati e siediti in poltrona con me. anche io ho scambiato in passato una utente per la mia ex, ma ero proprio convinto fosse lei. Sarà che a noi poveri traditi non ci resta che la paura di ciò che abbiam subito. Mentre a chi tradisce resta tutto il campionario di bestie elencate da Oscuro


Eh non è mica giusto no?... 
Io avevo scelto il cibo fresco e ora me lo ritrovo in scatola... Ti sembra una cosa giusta?... 
Queste si che sono fregature..


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la ragazza ha trovato un  (1) ragazzo che le ha fatto perdere la testa non è che ne cambia uno ogni sera.
> Può capitare a tutti di perdere la testa.
> Brutto tradire, ma a me sembra chiaro che sta cercando il coraggio di far saltare tutto.
> Non ha le difficoltà di chi ha una famiglia, ma non è una passeggiata.



Ciao

è vero che non è una passeggiata. 
Forse capisce da questa storia, che bisogna da subito comunicare i propri dubbi, quando sorgano, con il proprio compagno. Cioè, lei ha affrontato da sola un suo malessere, iniziando a prendersi i suoi spazzi uscendo con le amiche ecc. ecc. e il ragazzo di tutto questo, sa qualcosa?


sienne


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivra con una che si terrà il peso sulla coscienza senza scaricarlo in nome della verità.
> Ripeto questo se pensa che ê stato un capitolo e che ama davvero il fidanzato cosa di cui dubito però


Quoto!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la ragazza ha trovato un  (1) ragazzo che le ha fatto perdere la testa non è che ne cambia uno ogni sera.
> Può capitare a tutti di perdere la testa.
> Brutto tradire, ma a me sembra chiaro che sta cercando il coraggio di far saltare tutto.
> Non ha le difficoltà di chi ha una famiglia, ma non è una passeggiata.


Brunetta,sono d'accordo,non è giusto criminalizzare nessuno.
Però questa ragazza,dopo aver ceduto alle sue insane pulsioni erotiche,dopo aver elargito emozioni e posizioni,dopo aver regalato il suo campionario di orgasmi in agrodolce,condita da sinistri gemiti,con quale faccia si presenta davanti ad un uomo,il suo UOMO,pronto ad investire il suo futuro su lei?
Ok,non cala le mutande tutte le sere e con un uomo diverso,è vero,ma le cala di getto e di continuo con un uomo che nn è il suo uomo,e i due si consocono pure,e non è proprio il massimo.....!
Capita di perdere la testa e le mutande...e quando succede...è giusto prendera atto dei proprio languori,e andar per la propria strada,senza coinvolgere nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta,sono d'accordo,non è giusto criminalizzare nessuno.
> Però questa ragazza,dopo aver ceduto alle sue insane pulsioni erotiche,dopo aver elargito emozioni e posizioni,dopo aver regalato il suo campionario di orgasmi in agrodolce,condita da sinistri gemiti,con quale faccia si presenta davanti ad un uomo,il suo UOMO,pronto ad investire il suo futuro su lei?
> Ok,non cala le mutande tutte le sere e con un uomo diverso,è vero,ma le cala di getto e di continuo con un uomo che nn è il suo uomo,e i due si consocono pure,e non è proprio il massimo.....!
> Capita di perdere la testa e le mutande...e quando succede...è giusto prendera atto dei proprio languori,e andar per la propria strada,senza coinvolgere nessuno.


Infatti è qui per capire che non è un episodio da archiviare, come magari le ha suggerito qualche amica, ma un segnale importante.
Non mi pare che sia come quell'altro che voleva togliersi lo sfizio, pensando che ogni lasciata è persa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è qui per capire che non è un episodio da archiviare, come magari le ha suggerito qualche amica, ma un segnale importante.
> Non mi pare che sia come quell'altro che voleva togliersi lo sfizio, pensando che ogni lasciata è persa.


Anche perchè non è un episodio.....è successo più di una volta....


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma a te è mai capitata un'esperienza simile?
> Oppure contraria?
> Non vorrei essere troppo invadente, ma mi piacerebbe sapere la tua storia...


Sì, qualcosa di simile, anzi di molto simile (compresa la tipologia dell'amante) che mi ha fatto capitare su questo forum due anni e mezzo fa.
Ho scoperto tutto, purtroppo gradualmente. 
Mia moglie poi su mia richiesta mi ha raccontato quello che mi mancava, e quello che non mi ha raccontato l'ho recuperato in altri modi.
Molte cose che scrivi ora le disse lei all'epoca.
Sono sensazioni comuni, credo. 
Io l'ho vissuta malissimo. Ho impiegato mesi a razionalizzare tutto e a distaccarmi dall'immagine di lei che mi ero fatto, quindi a vedere la situazione in maniera oggettiva.
Ma tieni conto che noi abbiamo una figlia, che all'epoca dei fatti era ancora molto piccola e siamo più in là con gli anni. So che è difficile comprendere questa cosa se non la si è provata, ma entrano in gioco tanti sentimenti che aumentano lo stato di sofferenza. 
Il difficile sta nel riuscire a portare quanto accaduto a livello di esperienza (negativa, ma pur sempre tale): l'occasione che può costituire in maniera coatta un'opportunità per crescere, comprendere quello che si vuole, quello che si è, nella vita, rompendo, per necessità, gli schemi mentali a cui si è abituati.
Io l'ho vissuto così, e mi sono servito di questo forum per questa funzionalità (fuori è difficile trovare persone con cui fare confronti decenti, molto più facile trovare in ogni caso partigiani dell'una o dell'altra parte, cosa che reputo sostanzialmente inutile).
Ti posso dire che è difficile aggiustare il rapporto. La privazione (del beneficio del rapporto extraconiugale, quella droga a cui accenni) che subisce la (chiamiamola così) traditrice è accresciuta dallo stress e dalle tensioni che subentrano quando la situazione viene a galla col marito. Il traditore a sua volta subisce un contraccolpo che va a impattare sul rapporto di fiducia generando paranoie, paure, ansie.
*Per questo ti consiglio per ora di tacere ogni cosa*, per evitare di allargare a macchia d'olio i problemi e di cominciare ad affrontarne uno per volta nella maniera più tranquilla possibile.
Il primo problema è ovviamente liberarsi dell'amante. E' implicito che qualunque sia la decisione che prenderai non puoi farlo avendo il piede in due staffe, come si dice di solito.
Starai male, peggio di prima, come se avessi crisi di astinenza. 
Quando riterrai opportuno, comincerai lucidamente a considerare il rapporto col tuo uomo.
Io direi di valutare confrontandovi tutta la problematica sessuale. Ora hai termini di confronto importanti dai quali TU puoi ripartire, per valutare se vi sono possibilità di migliorare i problemi col tuo uomo.
Dopo, a mente fredda, sarai in grado di valutare cosa fare.
Non rimandare comunque (per scrupolo, paura o timore dei giudizi altrui) una eventuale volontà di separarvi.
Siete giovani. Sfruttate questo vantaggio.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho capito che la passione passa... Nel senso... Spesso penso che provo un sentimento così forte per l'altra persona anche grazie al fatto che rappresenta la novità, è ovvio.... Inoltre, da non sottovalutare il fattore "clandestinità", che comunque ti dà un pò quel brivido... Quindi tutto ciò che provo è anche frutto di tutta una serie di situazioni di contorno... E immagino anche che, dovessi mettermi con lui, potrei arrivare a provare le stesse cose fra 6 anni (cioè, non sarebbe possibile provare la stessa emozione dei primi mesi)...
> Però è anche vero che quell'emozione quando la provi è come se fosse una droga... I primi mesi che ci siamo visti ero completamente anestetizzata.... Vivevo i giorni in previsione dell'incontro con lui e tutte le volte mi dicevo: "goditela al massimo, perchè sarà l'ultima".. Volevo convincermi che fosse l'ultima... La sera ci vedevamo, stavo a mille per due giorni, poi boom.... Di nuovo giù... Perchè mi imponevo di non vederlo più ma puntualmente lo ricercavo e puntualmente dicevo: sarà l'ultima...
> Adesso questa fase credo di averla superata... ormai è un mese che non lo vedo in quel senso... Però lui mi ha chiesto di rivederlo perchè parte e vorrebbe salutarmi....
> E io non so che fare... Se lo rivedo, ricade tutto ciò che finora sto lottando per ottenere... Se non lo rivedo ho paura di pentirmene...
> ...


non seguire il tuo pensiero e non fare in modo che ti scopra.

io però ancora non ho capito che intendi con noia.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Infatti è qui per capire che non è un episodio da archiviare*, come magari le ha suggerito qualche amica, ma un segnale importante.
> Non mi pare che sia come quell'altro che voleva togliersi lo sfizio, pensando che ogni lasciata è persa.


E già questo è un segno di maturità e di volontà di confrontarsi.
Gli errori li possiamo fare tutti.
Non tutti noi però siamo capaci di farne tesoro per non commetterne altri.
Questa ragazza mi sembra ne abbia la volontà.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, qualcosa di simile, anzi di molto simile (compresa la tipologia dell'amante) che mi ha fatto capitare su questo forum due anni e mezzo fa.
> Ho scoperto tutto, purtroppo gradualmente.
> Mia moglie poi su mia richiesta mi ha raccontato quello che mi mancava, e quello che non mi ha raccontato l'ho recuperato in altri modi.
> Molte cose che scrivi ora le disse lei all'epoca.
> ...


Danny non sono d'accordo.
La tua era una condizione diversa,un matrimonio,una figlia,NON CONVENIVA a nessuno chiudere e NON AVETE CHIUSO,sapete solo voi a che prezzo....
Qui la situazione è diversa,qui non c'è nulla da salvare,anche se sta ragazza chiude con l'amante,come può costruire un rapporto con il suo uomo?sulla base di cosa?che ancora non sono sposati e già deve far manovvre per entrare dentro casa?ma dai.
Non può inziare un rapporto SERIO sulle corna....perchè poi finirà sulla base di corna.
Ragazzi voi DOVRESTE capire una cosa.QUando un rapporto viene inquinato e contaminato,quel rapporto è finito.
Poi si rimane insieme per tanti buoni motivi...ma perchè augurare una cosa simile ad una donna di 28 anni con le mutande estroverse?perchè?


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

Oscuro non ho più verdi da darti, smetti di dire cose sensate


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> E già questo è un segno di maturità e di volontà di confrontarsi.
> Gli errori li possiamo fare tutti.
> Non tutti noi però siamo capaci di farne tesoro per non commetterne altri.
> Questa ragazza mi sembra ne abbia la volontà.


Non mi pare che abbia parlato della cosa come di un errore....


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non sono d'accordo.
> La tua era una condizione diversa,un matrimonio,una figlia,NON CONVENIVA a nessuno chiudere e NON AVETE CHIUSO,sapete solo voi a che prezzo....
> *Qui la situazione è diversa,qui non c'è nulla da salvare,anche se sta ragazza chiude con l'amante,come può costruire un rapporto con il suo uomo?sulla base di cosa?che ancora non sono sposati e già deve far manovvre per entrare dentro casa?ma dai.*
> Non può inziare un rapporto SERIO sulle corna....perchè poi finirà sulla base di corna.
> ...


Quoto al mille per cento 

(Mutande estroverse????? )


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oscuro non ho più verdi da darti, smetti di dire cose sensate


Provvedo io.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Oscuro non ho più verdi da darti, smetti di dire cose sensate


Eh come no...tu le trovi sensate....


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto al mille per cento
> 
> (Mutande estroverse????? )


Vabbè allegre,empatiche,gioise,generose...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh come no...tu le trovi sensate....


dai che le abbiamo dette in diversi... è un parere condiviso da tanti


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> dai che le abbiamo dette in diversi... è un parere condiviso da tanti


Con modalità di espressioni differenti...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con modalità di espressioni differenti...


Si certo, ma questo è normale, sarebbe strano il contrario... però tra interventi o quote siamo in parecchi a pensarla così.


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non sono d'accordo.
> La tua era una condizione diversa,un matrimonio,una figlia,NON CONVENIVA a nessuno chiudere e NON AVETE CHIUSO,sapete solo voi a che prezzo....
> Qui la situazione è diversa,qui non c'è nulla da salvare,anche se sta ragazza chiude con l'amante,come può costruire un rapporto con il suo uomo?sulla base di cosa?che ancora non sono sposati e già deve far manovvre per entrare dentro casa?ma dai.
> Non può inziare un rapporto SERIO sulle corna....perchè poi finirà sulla base di corna.
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non sono d'accordo.
> La tua era una condizione diversa,un matrimonio,una figlia,NON CONVENIVA a nessuno chiudere e NON AVETE CHIUSO,sapete solo voi a che prezzo....
> Qui la situazione è diversa,qui non c'è nulla da salvare,anche se sta ragazza chiude con l'amante,come può costruire un rapporto con il suo uomo?sulla base di cosa?che ancora non sono sposati e già deve far manovvre per entrare dentro casa?ma dai.
> *Non può inziare un rapporto SERIO sulle corna*....*perchè poi finirà sulla base di corna.*
> ...


Sul neretto: anch'io la penso così (è possibile pensare altrimenti?).
Dal di fuori.
Quello che temo è che ora lei si limiti a lasciare l'amante e tenti di ricostruire senza avere consapevolezza di quanto è accaduto. Un lavoro su di sé lei lo deve fare.
E se è ben fatto, capirà da sola quello che tu hai scritto nella parte che ho evidenziato.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè allegre,empatiche,gioise,generose...


....

.... amabili, espansive, aperte, spontanee, impulsive, autonome, indipendenti.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> ....
> 
> .... amabili, espansive, aperte, spontanee, impulsive, autonome, indipendenti.....


Cadenti....:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cadenti....:rotfl:


Ma era uno sfizio.. Dai.. Una cosa giovanile... Io invece penso che non lo farà più.. Guarda un po..


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ross abituati e siediti in poltrona con me. anche io ho scambiato in passato una utente per la mia ex, ma ero proprio convinto fosse lei. Sarà che a noi poveri traditi non ci resta che la paura di ciò che abbiam subito. Mentre a chi tradisce resta tutto il campionario di bestie elencate da Oscuro


Non ho propriamente dubbi...solo mi aiuta a immaginare il tipo di coinvolgimento che può aver vissuto mia moglie.



oscuro ha detto:


> Con modalità di espressioni differenti...


Sono quelle che vincono poi sulle altre, si chiama valore aggiunto!


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cadenti....:rotfl:


Come le stelle..... senza aspettare san lorenzo


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

*.*

.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> .


e a capo


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Come le stelle..... senza aspettare san lorenzo


Da giovane adoravo le donne con le mutande lascive,adesso l'esclusività è la mia grande perversione...adesso....!Cerco di essere stabile nel mio sentirmi instabile.


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> adesso l'esclusività è la mia grande perversione...adesso....!


C'è chi si chiede se oggi la fedeltà non sia la trasgressione più grande.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Skropio*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma era uno sfizio.. Dai.. Una cosa giovanile... Io invece penso che non lo farà più.. Guarda un po..


Non saprei.Questa situazione evidenzia una tendenza.
Questa donna comunque è capace di....
Quindi ha di suo la capicità di pecore extra,con il dissimulare davanti al proprio uomo.
La tendenza c'è,ma un tendenza non signfica un modo di essere!Non sempre.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non ho propriamente dubbi...solo mi aiuta a immaginare il tipo di coinvolgimento che può aver vissuto mia moglie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sono quelle che vincono poi sulle altre*, si chiama valore aggiunto!



Le abbiamo scelte noi, sono piaciute a noi, ci siamo innamorati di loro.
Nessuno vince niente.
Al limite qui si perde.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> C'è chi si chiede se oggi la fedeltà non sia la trasgressione più grande.


Diciamo che innamorarsi di una persona che per tutta la vita ti rimane fedele è una gran botta di culo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> C'è chi si chiede se oggi la fedeltà non sia la trasgressione più grande.


Guarda io passa da fasi dove mi sento un grande...a fasi dove mi sento un grande coglione...la transizione fra queste due fasi,è il mio punto di equilibrio.....


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che innamorarsi di una persona che per tutta la vita ti rimane fedele è una gran botta di culo.


Che capita spesso a chi non se la merita tutta sta fortuna


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le abbiamo scelte noi, sono piaciute a noi, ci siamo innamorati di loro.
> Nessuno vince niente.
> Al limite qui si perde.


Danny mi riferivo solo al modo di esprimersi di oscuro.

Figurati se reputo vincenti le mosse di mia moglie.

Con sesso senza sesso con trasgressione con troppo amore...come la giri sempre corna sono.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che innamorarsi di una persona che per tutta la vita ti rimane fedele è una gran botta di culo.


Sono alla fase successiva.Fedele con cosa?


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Precisiamo che sono le droghe che agiscono sugli stessi recettori delle nostre emozioni e viceversa.


per carità.  Però la dopamina crea dipendenza come una droga qualunque.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Lasciare è difficile anche a 28 anni.
Una casa insieme, la gente che parla, anzi, ti sparla dietro dopo, il dover essere sulla bocca di tutti per un po', le maldicenze.
Io poi sono sicuro che a parte i problemi che son venuti a galla qui c'è ancora una parte di rapporto con il compagno che la ragazza in questione ritiene importante.
Seriamente, non poche persone potrebbero anche essere tentate dal compromesso.
Ricordo alcune mie conoscenze che in situazioni simili addirittura si mettevano a progettare figli.
Una volta era un consiglio che davano addirittura, di nascosto, alcune mamme, per raffreddare i "bollenti spiriti".
Oggi mi sentirei di dire quello che ha detto Oscuro.
Non ce n'è. Non ce n'è più.
A 28 anni si ha desiderio a una sessualità soddisfacente. Se questa latita, mancherà anche a 35. E a 40.
Ma allora sarà tutto molto più difficile.
Ora la parte difficoltosa è solo evitare di insabbiare tutto.
Il rischio è di doversi mettere a cercare altrove sempre quello che manca., per tutta la vita.
A prezzi ben più alti di quelli che si pagherebbero adesso.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da giovane adoravo le donne con le mutande lascive,adesso l'esclusività è la mia grande perversione...adesso....!Cerco di essere stabile *nel mio sentirmi instabile*.


Se è la fedeltà ciò di cui hai bisogno cercala prima di tutto in te stesso


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non sono d'accordo.
> La tua era una condizione diversa,un matrimonio,una figlia,NON CONVENIVA a nessuno chiudere e NON AVETE CHIUSO,sapete solo voi a che prezzo....
> Qui la situazione è diversa,qui non c'è nulla da salvare,anche se sta ragazza chiude con l'amante,come può costruire un rapporto con il suo uomo?sulla base di cosa?che ancora non sono sposati e già deve far manovvre per entrare dentro casa?ma dai.
> Non può inziare un rapporto SERIO sulle corna....perchè poi finirà sulla base di corna.
> ...



Mi viene da quotarti senza indugio..... esci da questo corpo!


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Danny mi riferivo solo al modo di esprimersi di oscuro.
> 
> Figurati se reputo vincenti le mosse di mia moglie.
> 
> Con sesso senza sesso con trasgressione con troppo amore...come la giri *sempre corna sono*.


E spesso le corna è solo la parte che spunta fuori (giustamente, se no non sarebbero corna).
La punta dell'iceberg.
Il resto (gli altri problemi) sono esattamente sotto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Divì ha detto:


> Mi viene da quotarti senza indugio..... esci da questo corpo!


Infatti.Ma oggi che avete tutti?verdi,quote,assensi,consensi,scusate non sono abituato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Giovane ragazza, potresti essere mia moglie che scrive sotto mentite spoglie.
> 
> Lui ti chiede la trombata finale, quella coi fuochi d'artificio...la chiave delle tue vere intenzioni è tutta qui.
> Se vuoi andare avanti col fesso che ti aspetta a casa, neanche dovresti prendere in considerazione l'invito del gran figo reale.
> ...


Sì esatto l'intenzione è quella.... Lo so ne sono cosciente... E irrazionalmente penso anche di volerla... Però sarebbe solo continuare a sminuire me e il mio rapporto quindi non credo accetterò...
E' dura andare avanti senza vuotare il sacco, soprattutto se decidessi di ricostruire la relazione con il mio fidanzato..
Chi vivrà vedrà, preferisco prenderla così....


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì esatto l'intenzione è quella.... Lo so ne sono cosciente... E irrazionalmente penso anche di volerla... Però sarebbe solo continuare a sminuire me e il mio rapporto quindi non credo accetterò...
> E' dura andare avanti senza vuotare il sacco, soprattutto se decidessi di ricostruire la relazione con il mio fidanzato..
> Chi vivrà vedrà, preferisco prenderla così....


se davvero vuoi ricostruire, dovrai partire dalle macerie, mi sa. almeno sarai sicura che la nuova costruzione e' stabile, altrimenti ci sara' sempre la bomba che aspetta sotto le fondamenta e che potrebbe scoppiare tra 10 anni e fare molti piu' danni


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Se è la fedeltà ciò di cui hai bisogno cercala prima di tutto in te stesso


Caro foglia...io non so più distinguere la mia parte buona da quella meno buona.Son miscelate,contaminate,ogni tanto penso che è proprio quella "cattiva" la mia parte migliore,quella che non indossa maschere,quella che non si adagia sui consensi,Anche se poi piace a tutti piacere,illudersi di essere diventati bravi,carini e buoni....si vive meglio con se stessi...e con gli altri..!


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la ragazza ha trovato un  (1) ragazzo che le ha fatto perdere la testa non è che ne cambia uno ogni sera.
> Può capitare a tutti di perdere la testa.
> Brutto tradire, ma a me sembra chiaro che sta cercando il coraggio di far saltare tutto.
> Non ha le difficoltà di chi ha una famiglia, ma non è una passeggiata.



Ciao Brunetta,
le tue parole mi fanno molto piacere.
Non è mai successo in 6 anni che lo tradissi, e come tutti (e anche come lui credo) potrei averne avuto l'occasione...
L'unico appiglio che mi può "giustificare" un pò è il fatto che per questa persona ho perso la testa... Non che non sia grave, intendiamoci... Ma per me non è stato solo sesso.... Non è stato un mero sfogo di pulsioni represse... 
Tutto quà... Mi sono messa in gioco, ho messo in gioco la mia vita, la vita del mio ragazzo (suo malgrado) e i nostri progetti....
E veramente, il solo pensiero di buttare tutto all'aria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, mi fa veramente tanta paura...
Mi sono data una scadenza, anche se è brutto da dire... Ma devo avere voglia di impegnarmi per salvare questa situazione... Altrimenti non ci sarà rimedio, nè lieto fine...


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì esatto l'intenzione è quella.... Lo so ne sono cosciente... E irrazionalmente penso anche di volerla... Però sarebbe solo continuare a sminuire me e il mio rapporto quindi non credo accetterò...
> *E' dura andare avanti senza vuotare il sacco, soprattutto se decidessi di ricostruire la relazione con il mio fidanzato.*.
> Chi vivrà vedrà, preferisco prenderla così....



Che reazione ti aspetti nel caso?


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> le tue parole mi fanno molto piacere.
> Non è mai successo in 6 anni che lo tradissi, e come tutti (e anche come lui credo) potrei averne avuto l'occasione...
> L'unico appiglio che mi può "giustificare" un pò è il fatto che *per questa persona ho perso la testa*... Non che non sia grave, intendiamoci... *Ma per me non è stato solo sesso.... Non è stato un mero sfogo di pulsioni represse*...
> ...



Bene. Qui ci stiamo aprendo un po' di più, finalmente.
Si delinea un quadro diverso.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*E no*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> le tue parole mi fanno molto piacere.
> Non è mai successo in 6 anni che lo tradissi, e come tutti (e anche come lui credo) potrei averne avuto l'occasione...
> L'unico appiglio che mi può "giustificare" un pò è il fatto che per questa persona ho perso la testa... Non che non sia grave, intendiamoci... Ma per me non è stato solo sesso.... Non è stato un mero sfogo di pulsioni represse...
> ...


Sai che penso?
Che se il tuo amante ti avesse fatto capire di voler una storia con te,tu il tuo uomo l'avresti già lasciato.
A te fa paura restare sola.
La paura che dici di sentire adesso,se vera,avresti dovuto sentirla prima di agire,e avrebe dovuto essere ostativa di qualsiasi azione.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che penso?
> *Che se il tuo amante ti avesse fatto capire di voler una storia con te,tu il tuo uomo l'avresti già lasciato.
> A te fa paura restare sola.*
> La paura che dici di sentire adesso,se vera,avresti dovuto sentirla prima di agire,e avrebe dovuto essere ostativa di qualsiasi azione.


Verissimo.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì esatto l'intenzione è quella.... Lo so ne sono cosciente... E irrazionalmente penso anche di volerla... Però sarebbe solo continuare a sminuire me e il mio rapporto quindi non credo accetterò...
> E' dura andare avanti senza vuotare il sacco, soprattutto se decidessi di ricostruire la relazione con il mio fidanzato..
> Chi vivrà vedrà, preferisco prenderla così....


La difficoltà principale che vedo nel tuo ipotetico programma è nel dettaglio che uomo ufficiale e bel tenebroso si conoscono...

Perché altrimenti avrei raccomandato prudenza, verità controllate e sangue freddo.

Fossi un tuo amico ti consiglierei di procedere per gradi in base alle contingenze: il primo nodo che sei chiamata a sciogliere è se vedere il tizio e fare il sesso supersonico ancora una volta.

In base a come ti muovi in questa circostanza partono varie strade...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che reazione ti aspetti nel caso?


Sarà brutta, ovviamente.

La figlia di una mia amica è andata a convivere. Dopo meno di un anno ha conosciuto un altro che le ha fatto perdere la testa. In tempi brevissimi ha capito che significava che non poteva continuare.
Ora sta con un altro ancora e si sente pronta al matrimonio.


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> le tue parole mi fanno molto piacere.
> Non è mai successo in 6 anni che lo tradissi, e come tutti (e anche come lui credo) potrei averne avuto l'occasione...
> L'unico appiglio che mi può "giustificare" un pò è il fatto che per questa persona ho perso la testa... Non che non sia grave, intendiamoci... *Ma per me non è stato solo sesso.... Non è stato un mero sfogo di pulsioni represse... *
> ...


posso fare una domanda scomoda? ma cosa hai fatto con questo ragazzo a parte sesso? nel senso..cosa ci hai condiviso? perchè a volte ci si può pure convincere di provare "qualcosa" per qualcuno quando in realtà è solo coinvolgimento erotico, proprio per darsi un'attenuante. non lo dico in modo critico, ma descrittivo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda scomoda? ma cosa hai fatto con questo ragazzo a parte sesso? nel senso..cosa ci hai condiviso? perchè a volte ci si può pure convincere di provare "qualcosa" per qualcuno quando in realtà è solo coinvolgimento erotico, proprio per darsi un'attenuante. non lo dico in modo critico, ma descrittivo.


DAJE RUGGè VONNO SAPEè SE FAMO L'AMMUCCHIATE....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda scomoda? ma cosa hai fatto con questo ragazzo a parte sesso? nel senso..cosa ci hai condiviso? perchè a volte ci si può pure convincere di provare "qualcosa" per qualcuno quando in realtà è solo coinvolgimento erotico, proprio per darsi un'attenuante. non lo dico in modo critico, ma descrittivo.


Che tipo di distinzione vai cercando ban? Detto spiccio, se è stato un vero amore o solo sesso?


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> DAJE RUGGè VONNO SAPEè SE FAMO L'AMMUCCHIATE....:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a professò venga lei, er prete perde corpi! eh pure in vestaja, gne fa gnente, pure in vestja!

dai seri, io ero seria. vorrei capire se è l'obnubilamento da orgasmo o sentimento...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che penso?
> Che se il tuo amante ti avesse fatto capire di voler una storia con te,tu il tuo uomo l'avresti già lasciato.
> A te fa paura restare sola.
> La paura che dici di sentire adesso,se vera,avresti dovuto sentirla prima di agire,e avrebe dovuto essere ostativa di qualsiasi azione.


Addio mutande cadenti... 
Non ci resta che buttarci sulla paura della solitudine..


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che tipo di distinzione vai cercando ban? Detto spiccio, se è stato un vero amore o solo sesso?


no. cerco di capire se sta scambiando per sentimento la passione erotica. perchè per mia esperienza ho riscontrato molte volte il raccontarsi di "provare qualcosa" o "volere bene" a qualcuno quando in realtà era solo coinvolgimento erotico, perchè un po' per retaggio culturale, un po' per giustificazione, ogni tanto si tende a dire di provare un sentimento per qualcuno per il quale invece era solo attrazione erotica per evitare i giudizi.

che io non è? sia chiaro. cioè io ho fatto sesso da single con persone per le quali non provavo affetto o sentimento ma solo attrazione erotica, simpatia, e cose varie ma senza "amore". e andava benissimo così ad entrambi :up:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, qualcosa di simile, anzi di molto simile (compresa la tipologia dell'amante) che mi ha fatto capitare su questo forum due anni e mezzo fa.
> Ho scoperto tutto, purtroppo gradualmente.
> Mia moglie poi su mia richiesta mi ha raccontato quello che mi mancava, e quello che non mi ha raccontato l'ho recuperato in altri modi.
> Molte cose che scrivi ora le disse lei all'epoca.
> ...


Mi dispiace, dovresti allora odiare una persona come me!
Tutto ciò che hai scritto è il percorso più sensato che possa fare....
Se mi rendessi conto che non c'è trippa per gatti, dovrei mollare...
Prendere coraggio e andare...
Non credevo che avrei dovuto affrontare una situazione del genere, davvero...
Lui se lo sapesse, soprattutto se sapesse anche chi è, non penso mi potrebbe mai perdonare...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero che non è una passeggiata.
> Forse capisce da questa storia, che bisogna da subito comunicare i propri dubbi, quando sorgano, con il proprio compagno. Cioè, lei ha affrontato da sola un suo malessere, iniziando a prendersi i suoi spazzi uscendo con le amiche ecc. ecc. e il ragazzo di tutto questo, sa qualcosa?
> ...


Ciao Sienne,
sicuramente da tutta questa storia ho capito che devo PARLARE di ciò che non mi va bene...
il mio atteggiamento di chiusura (della serie ingoio il rospo e vado avanti) ha solo portato ad un graduale allontanamento da parte mia, che è poi è sfociato come è sfociato..
Sicuramente non commetterò più questo errore...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a professò venga lei, er prete perde corpi! eh pure in vestaja, gne fa gnente, pure in vestja!
> 
> dai seri, io ero seria. vorrei capire se è l'obnubilamento da orgasmo o sentimento...


Io in questo racconto ci vedo aspetti anagoli....

AH DON ALFIO MA ANAGOLI DE CHE???TU STAVI CON TU MADRE...QUESTO STA CON UNO CHE CIà LA SPADA...A ASPADA DE FOCOòòòòòò:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, dovresti allora odiare una persona come me!
> Tutto ciò che hai scritto è il percorso più sensato che possa fare....
> Se mi rendessi conto che non c'è trippa per gatti, dovrei mollare...
> Prendere coraggio e andare...
> ...


Questa scelta spetterebbe a lui,tu sapevi e questo non ti ha fermato...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non seguire il tuo pensiero e non fare in modo che ti scopra.
> 
> io però ancora non ho capito che intendi con noia.



Guarda Perplesso, per noia non so nemmeno io di preciso cosa intendo... Tipo che non ho molti stimoli a fare cose con lui.... Che magari preferisco andare al centro commerciale con le amiche, che stare a casa a guardare un film con lui... Non so... Io sono iperattiva, lui molto più pacato, tende a volersi riposare il fine settimana, invece io spaccherei il mondo e lui mi affievolisce.... Credo sia questo....


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E già questo è un segno di maturità e di volontà di confrontarsi.
> Gli errori li possiamo fare tutti.
> Non tutti noi però siamo capaci di farne tesoro per non commetterne altri.
> Questa ragazza mi sembra ne abbia la volontà.



Grazie Danny, faccio del mio meglio in questo momento, che non è facile.. Davvero...


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io in questo racconto ci vedo aspetti anagoli....
> 
> AH DON ALFIO MA ANAGOLI DE CHE???TU STAVI CON TU MADRE...QUESTO STA CON UNO CHE CIà LA SPADA...A ASPADA DE FOCOòòòòòò:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sicuramente da tutta questa storia ho capito che devo PARLARE di ciò che non mi va bene...
> il mio atteggiamento di chiusura (della serie ingoio il rospo e vado avanti) ha solo portato ad un graduale allontanamento da parte mia, che è poi è sfociato come è sfociato..
> Sicuramente non commetterò più questo errore...



Ciao

mi fa tanto piacere leggere queste tue parole, senza cercare delle giustificazioni. :up:
È un passo difficile. Ma credo, che tu stia sulla buona strada!


sienne


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto: anch'io la penso così (è possibile pensare altrimenti?).
> Dal di fuori.
> Quello che temo è che ora lei si limiti a lasciare l'amante e tenti di ricostruire senza avere consapevolezza di quanto è accaduto. Un lavoro su di sé lei lo deve fare.
> E se è ben fatto, capirà da sola quello che tu hai scritto nella parte che ho evidenziato.



Esatto.... Mollare l'altro e basta non farebbe sì per forza che il mio rapporto tornasse normale...
Io ho dei problemi, e se non sono in grado o non voglio o non posso o non c'è modo di risolverli, è ovvio che devo dare un taglio netto..... Nel caso peggiore, li perderò entrambi... Nel caso migliore, perderò solo l'amante... ma devo essere sicura della mia scelta...


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Lo so, sono una stronza! Ho tradito il mio ragazzo che, seppure con i suoi difetti, è una persona matura, consapevole, intelligente, seria, con uno che..... Farebbe entrare il nervoso solo dalla faccia a schiaffi che ha!
> Io ho pensato soltanto a me stessa, ho pensato che se in quel momento era quello che volevo, sarebbe stato giusto e non avrebbe rovinato il mio rapporto... Ma invece il problema non è l'altro..
> Il problema sono io.... Forse non ero pronta lo ripeto... Con il mio ragazzo ho parlato..
> Ho espresso i miei dubbi, sul fatto che mi sento annoiata, triste, senza stimoli.... Lui mi ha detto che lo aveva capito ma che aspettava fossi io a venir fuori perchè ho l'abitudine di alzare un muro quando non sto bene, invece di confrontarmi.. E forse è proprio questo che mi ha portato a fare quello che ho fatto... Lui mi ha detto che se non sto bene possiamo mollare tutto, che non devo sentirmi obbligata per la casa ecc... Che devo pensarci e valutare quello che voglio fare... In questo è stato molto comprensivo e maturo... Ovviamente non sa dell'altro...


EHm..338-5543262.... Eliade....glielo passi al tuo ragazzo? Ti libero nel più breve tempo possibile della faccia da schiaffi...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Esatto.... Mollare l'altro e basta non farebbe sì per forza che il mio rapporto tornasse normale...
> Io ho dei problemi, e se non sono in grado o non voglio o non posso o non c'è modo di risolverli, è ovvio che devo dare un taglio netto..... Nel caso peggiore, li perderò entrambi... Nel caso migliore, perderò solo l'amante... ma devo essere sicura della mia scelta...


SI e non è certo il modo giusto di risolverli il tuo.Nel caso migliore perderai tutti e due,nel caso peggiore resterai con il tuo uomo.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciare è difficile anche a 28 anni.
> Una casa insieme, la gente che parla, anzi, ti sparla dietro dopo, il dover essere sulla bocca di tutti per un po', le maldicenze.
> Io poi sono sicuro che a parte i problemi che son venuti a galla qui c'è ancora una parte di rapporto con il compagno che la ragazza in questione ritiene importante.
> Seriamente, non poche persone potrebbero anche essere tentate dal compromesso.
> ...



La mia paura più grande è questa... Accettare un "piccolo" compromesso per il quieto vivere, per poi ritrovarmi a tradire di nuovo...


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro foglia...io non so più distinguere la mia parte buona da quella meno buona.Son miscelate,contaminate,ogni tanto penso che è proprio quella "cattiva" la mia parte migliore,quella che non indossa maschere,quella che non si adagia sui consensi,Anche se poi piace a tutti piacere,illudersi di essere diventati bravi,carini e buoni....si vive meglio con se stessi...e con gli altri..!


Fermo lì.

Mica avevi detto che la tua parte migliore alberga nelle mutande?


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che penso?
> Che se il tuo amante ti avesse fatto capire di voler una storia con te,tu il tuo uomo l'avresti già lasciato.
> A te fa paura restare sola.
> La paura che dici di sentire adesso,se vera,avresti dovuto sentirla prima di agire,e avrebe dovuto essere ostativa di qualsiasi azione.



Non so come sarebbe andata perchè il tipo in questione non prova niente per me...
Se mi avesse fatto capire che mi voleva... Avrei commesso probabilmente l'errore più grande della mia vita, sì...
Consapevole di commettere un errore, ma forse mi sarei buttata...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Fermo lì.
> 
> Mica avevi detto che la tua parte migliore alberga nelle mutande?


Anche....anche...:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2016)

spegnicuore mai nick è stato più azzeccato.
Oggi mi trovavo al supermercato è ho pensato a te ,premetto che anche io sono traditore per altre cause , ma lasciamo stare.
Come dicevo ti ho pensata perchè mentre eravamo al banco frutta ho visto una persona che conosco ora non più tanto giovane ma che è stata amante di un adone pur avendo marito gran lavoratore e con tre figli al seguito , anni fa lo ha tradito mai scoperta e rimasta in coppia tutta amorevole , questo per dirti vuoi fare la stessa fine?
Vivere la tua storia già è un errore (come lo è stato il mio) ma molti ti dicono sei giovane , lascia il tuo fidanzato e permettergli di rifarsi una nuova vita con una nuova compagna , per molti di noi qui sposati sia da traditi che traditori sono rimasti ma domanda a che prezzo ?
Premetto io non scoperto


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fermo lì.
> 
> Mica avevi detto che la tua parte migliore alberga nelle mutande?


guarda appena riesce a zippare la foto e me la manda ti faccio sapere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Non so come sarebbe andata perchè il tipo in questione non prova niente per me...
> Se mi avesse fatto capire che mi voleva... Avrei commesso probabilmente l'errore più grande della mia vita, sì...
> Consapevole di commettere un errore, ma forse mi sarei buttata...


E non sarebbe stato un errore...invece.L'errore è tornare con il tuo lui perchè il tuo amante non ti vuole...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda scomoda? ma cosa hai fatto con questo ragazzo a parte sesso? nel senso..cosa ci hai condiviso? perchè a volte ci si può pure convincere di provare "qualcosa" per qualcuno quando in realtà è solo coinvolgimento erotico, proprio per darsi un'attenuante. non lo dico in modo critico, ma descrittivo.



Ciao Banshee,

cogli sempre nel segno..
La tua domanda mi ha fatto ripensare alla nostra "storia"....
In realtà non abbiamo mai fatto niente, oltre sesso e tante chiacchiere post sesso...
Ma per la verità.... Non so molto di lui.... Mi racconta delle sue giornate, dei suoi allenamenti, dei progetti...
A volte credo che mi scambi per un'amica...
Credo che la componente sessuale in tutto questo abbia giocato il ruolo fondamentale....


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche....anche...:rotfl:


Ma come sarebbe a dire "anche"?

O sta lì o sta là... O è questo o è quello....

Non dirmi che può assumere varie forme come un barbapapà


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma come sarebbe a dire "anche"?
> 
> O sta lì o sta là... O è questo o è quello....
> 
> Non dirmi che può assumere varie forme come un barbapapà


Una presenza ingombrante ma gestibile.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Ok*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> 
> cogli sempre nel segno..
> La tua domanda mi ha fatto ripensare alla nostra "storia"....
> ...


Ok,ma il con il tuo uomo il sesso come andava?


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Guarda Perplesso, per noia non so nemmeno io di preciso cosa intendo... Tipo che non ho molti stimoli a fare cose con lui.... Che magari preferisco andare al centro commerciale con le amiche, che stare a casa a guardare un film con lui... Non so... Io sono iperattiva, lui molto più pacato, tende a volersi riposare il fine settimana, invece io spaccherei il mondo e lui mi affievolisce.... Credo sia questo....


siccome è una giornata piena, non ho letto tutto.   quindi magari te lo hanno già chiesto, ma che tipo di lavoro fai tu e che tipo di lavoro fa il tuo uomo?


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> 
> cogli sempre nel segno..
> La tua domanda mi ha fatto ripensare alla nostra "storia"....
> ...


io credo che non ci sia nulla di male nè di strano nell'"andare in fissa" per qualcuno per la grande attrazione fisica, erotica e chimica a letto. l'importante, secondo me, è mantenersi saldi su ciò che è. ovvero: investire di "sentimenti" (lo virgoletto per capirci, anche se tu non hai parlato di sentimenti ) un qualcos'altro è molto pericoloso per te in questo momento perchè ti fa perdere la strada. 
e tu devi stare centrata su di te, su quello che vuoi tu e su quello di cui hai bisogno tu. non devi pensare nè a uno nè a un altro, ma a quello che vuole Spengicuore.

io capisco le difficoltà, ho lasciato il mio ex compagno a 31 anni con casa, scavolini, data fissata del matrimonio etc, e anche senza figli e da molto giovane, è stata dura lo stesso. ma se non è la strada giusta per te, stare con quets'uomo, fidati, ce la farai.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> siccome è una giornata piena, non ho letto tutto.   quindi magari te lo hanno già chiesto, ma che tipo di lavoro fai tu e che tipo di lavoro fa il tuo uomo?


Due calciatori,o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due calciatori,o qualcosa di simile.



Wanda Nara della situazione... :rotfl::rotfl:
Ogni tanto sdrammatizzo pure io...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Eh*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Wanda Nara della situazione... :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ogni tanto sdrammatizzo pure io...


E non ci voleva tanto a capire...


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Wanda Nara della situazione... :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ogni tanto sdrammatizzo pure io...


vabbè ma se l'altro è alla Icardi de che stamo a parlà, sei giustificata 

scherzo, alleggeriamo


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma se l'altro è alla Icardi de che stamo a parlà, sei giustificata
> 
> scherzo, alleggeriamo


Più che altro se l'omo ufficiale è brutto come maxi lopez...

Si continua a scherzà...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Più che altro se l'omo ufficiale è brutto come maxi lopez...
> 
> Si continua a scherzà...


Ridendo e scherzando però....


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Più che altro se l'omo ufficiale è brutto come maxi lopez...
> 
> Si continua a scherzà...




comunque ti ho risposto all'altro quote  già avevo capito dove volevi andare a parare.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Poi*

L'ispettore oscuro un cazzo al culo di sicuro.Mo non dite nulla?A rigà....guardate l'ispettore...sa il cazzo suo....non ci scherzate...


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Più che altro se l'omo ufficiale è brutto come maxi lopez...
> 
> Si continua a scherzà...


... e l'amante è Gabriel Garko, che ben può non parlare, purché agisca.....


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due calciatori,o qualcosa di simile.





SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Wanda Nara della situazione... :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ogni tanto sdrammatizzo pure io...


Spengicuore, nel caso, ti prego, dimmi che sei la fidanzata di Matri e che lo tradisci con Manolas.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Però*

Adesso mi è venuto un lampo...intuizione strana...Spengicuore...ma tu qui come ci sei finita?non è che uno dei due scrive qui?


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma se l'altro è alla Icardi de che stamo a parlà, sei giustificata
> 
> scherzo, alleggeriamo


E' meglio di Icardi ahimè.... :unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Più che altro se l'omo ufficiale è brutto come maxi lopez...
> 
> Si continua a scherzà...


Naaaaaa, lo escludo....
Ok, sono entrambi bei ragazzi, io non posso parlare, cioè a livello fisico sono simili, se c'è una cosa su cui sono sicura, è sui miei gusti in fatto di uomini.... I pochi che ho avuto sembrano tutti fatti con lo stampino...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E' meglio di Icardi ahimè.... :unhappy:


Ma parliamo di serie minori....


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E' meglio di Icardi ahimè.... :unhappy:


beh, almeno sarà un pippone a giocà a calcio...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non sarebbe stato un errore...invece.L'errore è tornare con il tuo lui perchè il tuo amante non ti vuole...



Uhm... Mi da fastidio quando vengono dette cose che penso ma che non voglio ammettere...


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Naaaaaa, lo escludo....
> Ok, sono entrambi bei ragazzi, io non posso parlare, cioè a livello fisico sono simili, se c'è una cosa su cui sono sicura, è sui miei gusti in fatto di uomini.... *I pochi che ho avuto sembrano tutti fatti con lo stampino..*.


Ammazza 

Boh, senti, se hai lo stampino di garko fammi un fischio, che non appena ne butti via uno io "rinsavisco" :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Capito la morale..? 
C'è sempre un Maurito che può mandare alla aria ampi progetti discorsi, Scavolini, con un affondo improvviso. 

Uomini rassegnatevi!

La vostra area di rigore non è mai al sicuro...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Uhm... Mi da fastidio quando vengono dette cose che penso ma che non voglio ammettere...


So bene di non esserti simpatico.Anche io gioco a pallone...e dicono che ero pure bravo...solo che non avevo la giusta testa..e avevano ragione...:rotfl:

CI sta dai,da fuori è più facile...e tranquilla che sono stronzo anche con me stesso....anche di più fidati.:up:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> EHm..338-5543262.... Eliade....glielo passi al tuo ragazzo? Ti libero nel più breve tempo possibile della faccia da schiaffi...:carneval:



Ahahahahaha Eliade se dovessimo lasciarci provvederò!


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E' meglio di Icardi ahimè.... :unhappy:


capito. figo, bonazzo, calciatore, giovine, già ho capito il tipo. tesoro mio, mi sa tanto che questo va bene per un giro o due ma non ti conviene proprio accattarti tutta la giostra, sai che fila poi? :unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma il con il tuo uomo il sesso come andava?


L'avevo scritto in un post precedente in risposta a Danny, riporto:

Sarò sincera, io sono una persona molto passionale... Detto questo, il mio ragazzo lo desidero sessualmente ma a volte mi sembra una cosa dovuta.... Mai una volta che lui prendesse l'iniziativa al di fuori del letto...
Mai una volta che mi facesse sentire desiderata davvero... Questo suo modo di approcciare alla fine ha inibito anche me, che magari vorrei fare cose diverse, approcciarmi in maniera più naturale per quelle che sono le mie inclinazioni, ma mi blocco perchè penso di trovare un muro davanti, cioè mi sembra di essere esagerata... Con l'altro invece mi sono completamente aperta (niente battutine.. ) nel senso che ho perso ogni tipo di inibizione... Prima di andarci a letto pensavo che non ci sarei riuscita, che sarei stata troppo imbarazzata per farlo... invece appena è successo è come se ci conoscessimo da anni... Non so, passione viva, vera...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spengicuore, nel caso, ti prego, dimmi che sei la fidanzata di Matri e che lo tradisci con Manolas.



Può essere!!! :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Skorpio*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Capito la morale..?
> C'è sempre un marito che può mandare alla aria ampi progetti discorsi, Scavolini, con un affondo improvviso.
> 
> Uomini rassegnatevi!
> ...


Non c'è nulla di meno rassicurante,di più eccitante della testa delle donne....!
Non è questione di quello che possono fare....e son capaci di ogni cosa....ma i loro pensieri,anche quelli che si negano...son davvero peggiori dei nostri....son convinto.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ammazza
> 
> Boh, senti, se hai lo stampino di garko fammi un fischio, che non appena ne butti via uno io "rinsavisco" :rotfl:



Non sono proprio nello stile di Garko...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di meno rassicurante,di più eccitante della testa delle donne....!
> Non è questione di quello che possono fare....e son capaci di ogni cosa....ma i loro pensieri,anche quelli che si negano...son davvero peggiori dei nostri....son convinto.



Ciao

beh, è risaputo, che una donna incattivita, fa per dieci uomini. 
È più raro, ma quando ti capita è meglio scappare ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto in un post precedente in risposta a Danny, riporto:
> 
> Sarò sincera, io sono una persona molto passionale... Detto questo, il mio ragazzo lo desidero sessualmente ma a volte mi sembra una cosa dovuta.... Mai una volta che lui prendesse l'iniziativa al di fuori del letto...
> Mai una volta che mi facesse sentire desiderata davvero... Questo suo modo di approcciare alla fine ha inibito anche me, che magari vorrei fare cose diverse, approcciarmi in maniera più naturale per quelle che sono le mie inclinazioni, ma mi blocco perchè penso di trovare un muro davanti, cioè mi sembra di essere esagerata... Con l'altro invece mi sono completamente aperta (niente battutine.. ) nel senso che ho perso ogni tipo di inibizione... Prima di andarci a letto pensavo che non ci sarei riuscita, che sarei stata troppo imbarazzata per farlo... invece appena è successo è come se ci conoscessimo da anni... Non so, passione viva, vera...


Nessuna battuta,capisco benissimo.Chimica che con il tuo lui non c'è....


----------



## oro.blu (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avevo già scritto ma probabilmente non si è caricato il messaggio, quindi ci riprovo, nel caso sia comunque arrivato mi scuso per la ripetizione...
> Sono quì per raccontarvi la mia storia, forse per sfogarmi, per aver un consiglio, non so...
> Sono una ragazza di 28 anni, da 6 sono fidanzata e da due circa convivo in una casa che io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo acquistato a metà (non senza sacrifici da parte dei nostri genitori).
> ...


Ciao. Benvenuta.
Non mi sembra che ci siano premesse per una vita assieme. Non siete sposati non avete figli.... 
Non prenderlo in giro e soprattutto non prendere in giro te.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto in un post precedente in risposta a Danny, riporto:
> 
> Sarò sincera, io sono una persona molto passionale... Detto questo, il mio ragazzo lo desidero sessualmente ma a volte mi sembra una cosa dovuta.... Mai una volta che lui prendesse l'iniziativa al di fuori del letto...
> Mai una volta che mi facesse sentire desiderata davvero... Questo suo modo di approcciare alla fine ha inibito anche me, che magari vorrei fare cose diverse, approcciarmi in maniera più naturale per quelle che sono le mie inclinazioni, ma mi blocco perchè penso di trovare un muro davanti, cioè mi sembra di essere esagerata... Con l'altro invece mi sono completamente aperta (niente battutine.. ) nel senso che ho perso ogni tipo di inibizione... Prima di andarci a letto pensavo che non ci sarei riuscita, che sarei stata troppo imbarazzata per farlo... invece appena è successo è come se ci conoscessimo da anni... Non so, passione viva, vera...


insomma hai trovato il tuo maschio, che però non è detto che sia o voglia essere il tuo uomo.

mettiamola sempre sul piano della bilancia.   sassolini da una parte e sassolini dall'altra.   e poi vedi da che parte pende.

ho letto che ti sei data una linea di non ritorno, a livello temporale.   è una buona cosa.   hai un lavoro stabile?


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, dovresti allora odiare una persona come me!
> Tutto ciò che hai scritto è il percorso più sensato che possa fare....
> Se mi rendessi conto che non c'è trippa per gatti, dovrei mollare...
> Prendere coraggio e andare...
> ...


Non odio mia moglie, figuriamoci arrivare ad odiare chi non conosco per pura assimiliazione. Diciamo che io sono rimasto deluso da mia moglie. Questo sì. Una delusione che è diventata rabbia in molti momenti, mai odio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, è risaputo, che una donna incattivita, fa per dieci uomini.
> È più raro, ma quando ti capita è meglio scappare ...
> ...


Esatto.Ma non solo la cattiveria...noi anche nel tradire siamo più sempliciotti...io ho visto fare delle cose a donne che davvero....neanche immaginavo.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capito. figo, bonazzo, calciatore, giovine, già ho capito il tipo. tesoro mio, mi sa tanto che questo va bene per un giro o due ma non ti conviene proprio accattarti tutta la giostra, sai che fila poi? :unhappy:


Lo so Banshee, ne avrà tremila che gli vanno dietro (non ne parliamo), e tra l'altro io manco sono il suo tipo (almeno a giudicare dalle sue ex).... Infatti il problema non si pone, mi sono sempre detta che con lui non sarebbe mai stato niente più di quello che è stato, adesso il problema che si pone è: "cosa voglio io dalla mia vita"? A prescindere da Icardi e da Maxi Lopez (che pur sempre devo tenere di conto in quanto fidanzato, ovvio...).
Però prima di tutto voglio capire quello che IO VOGLIO...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Lo so Banshee, ne avrà tremila che gli vanno dietro (non ne parliamo), e tra l'altro io manco sono il suo tipo (almeno a giudicare dalle sue ex).... Infatti il problema non si pone, mi sono sempre detta che con lui non sarebbe mai stato niente più di quello che è stato, adesso il problema che si pone è: "cosa voglio io dalla mia vita"? A prescindere da Icardi e da Maxi Lopez (che pur sempre devo tenere di conto in quanto fidanzato, ovvio...).
> Però prima di tutto voglio capire quello che IO VOGLIO...


Sarà che a 28 anni vuoi solo vivere?senza impegno?e che ne dici?


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome è una giornata piena, non ho letto tutto.   quindi magari te lo hanno già chiesto, ma che tipo di lavoro fai tu e che tipo di lavoro fa il tuo uomo?



Io sono impiegata...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io credo che non ci sia nulla di male nè di strano nell'"andare in fissa" per qualcuno per la grande attrazione fisica, erotica e chimica a letto. l'importante, secondo me, è mantenersi saldi su ciò che è. ovvero: investire di "sentimenti" (lo virgoletto per capirci, anche se tu non hai parlato di sentimenti ) un qualcos'altro è molto pericoloso per te in questo momento perchè ti fa perdere la strada.
> e tu devi stare centrata su di te, su quello che vuoi tu e su quello di cui hai bisogno tu. non devi pensare nè a uno nè a un altro, ma a quello che vuole Spengicuore.
> 
> io capisco le difficoltà, ho lasciato il mio ex compagno a 31 anni con casa, scavolini, data fissata del matrimonio etc, e anche senza figli e da molto giovane, è stata dura lo stesso. ma se non è la strada giusta per te, stare con quets'uomo, fidati, ce la farai.


Beh, bella esperienza anche tu... Devo dire che scrivere quì mi ha un pò rassicurata....


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Lo so Banshee, ne avrà tremila che gli vanno dietro (non ne parliamo), e tra l'altro io manco sono il suo tipo (almeno a giudicare dalle sue ex).... Infatti il problema non si pone, mi sono sempre detta che con lui non sarebbe mai stato niente più di quello che è stato, adesso il problema che si pone è: "cosa voglio io dalla mia vita"? A prescindere da Icardi e da Maxi Lopez (che pur sempre devo tenere di conto in quanto fidanzato, ovvio...).
> Però prima di tutto voglio capire quello che IO VOGLIO...


brava :up: mi piace questo spirito.

a prescindere dal tipo o non tipo, ma da come l'hai descritto, da come lo immagino etc non mi sembra il top dell'affidabilità poi. 
poi magari l'abito non fa il monaco ed è fedelissimo e iper serio.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi è venuto un lampo...intuizione strana...Spengicuore...ma tu qui come ci sei finita?non è che uno dei due scrive qui?



Non credo proprio...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che a 28 anni vuoi solo vivere?senza impegno?e che ne dici?



Ciao

detta così sembra che l'alternativa non sia vivere, ma stare in una prigione. 
A 28 anni, continuavo per la mia strada, ero madre e lui abitava in un'altra città ... 
Basta vivere, seguendo quello che fa bene a noi e a chi ci circonda ... qualsiasi sia il progetto. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh, bella esperienza anche tu... Devo dire che scrivere quì mi ha un pò rassicurata....


Un posto di matti veri...:rotfl::rotfl:io sono uno dei pochi normali....pensa l'altri...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di meno rassicurante,di più eccitante della testa delle donne....!
> Non è questione di quello che possono fare....e son capaci di ogni cosa....ma i loro pensieri,anche quelli che si negano...son davvero peggiori dei nostri....son convinto.


...hai voglia....


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh, bella esperienza anche tu... Devo dire che scrivere quì mi ha un pò rassicurata....


essì tosta. capisco bene. ma se non va, fidati, meglio adesso. che ti sembra difficilissimo, doloroso, complicato, che ti fa paura, paurissima...a volte è più facile staccarsi da un sentimento che da un'abitudine. fa paura pensare di ricominciare, e la casa, e la dobbiamo vendere, e i soldi investiti, e mamma, suocera, amici..


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So bene di non esserti simpatico.Anche io gioco a pallone...e dicono che ero pure bravo...solo che non avevo la giusta testa..e avevano ragione...:rotfl:
> 
> CI sta dai,da fuori è più facile...e tranquilla che sono stronzo anche con me stesso....anche di più fidati.:up:



Beh a volte alcune verità dette da altri possono infastidire ma sono pur sempre verità..
E non è vero che mi stai antipatico, tutt'altro!
Tutti i discorsi sulle seppie ad esempio, mi hanno fatto morire!
Non sono una persona moralista in merito, nè perbenista, nè particolarmente morigerata...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> detta così sembra che l'alternativa non sia vivere, ma stare in una prigione.
> A 28 anni, continuavo per la mia strada, ero madre e lui abitava in un'altra città ...
> ...


Si, i tuoi 28 non sono come i suoi,Io a 27 anni ho fatto un bordello che la metà bastava....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ogni volta che ho capito di essere simpatico alle donne.....ho fatto i peggio casini....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di meno rassicurante,di più eccitante della testa delle donne....!
> Non è questione di quello che possono fare....e son capaci di ogni cosa....ma i loro pensieri,anche quelli che si negano...son davvero peggiori dei nostri....son convinto.



Davvero... Ti inviterei una sera sola a cena con le mie tre amiche....
Non ti immagini cosa possa venire fuori da 4 donne ad un tavolo....


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, i tuoi 28 non sono come i suoi,Io a 27 anni ho fatto un bordello che la metà bastava....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ogni volta che ho capito di essere simpatico alle donne.....ho fatto i peggio casini....:rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

ma non sono nata "vecchia" e "sapiente" :incazzato:
I casini gli faccio ancora oggi, se è per questo ... 



sienne


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> brava :up: mi piace questo spirito.
> 
> a prescindere dal tipo o non tipo, ma da come l'hai descritto, da come lo immagino etc non mi sembra il top dell'affidabilità poi.
> poi magari l'abito non fa il monaco ed è fedelissimo e iper serio.



In questo caso posso confermartelo, l'abito FA ECCOME IL MONACO... :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Davvero... Ti inviterei una sera sola a cena con le mie tre amiche....
> Non ti immagini cosa possa venire fuori da 4 donne ad un tavolo....


Non ho dubbi.Sai a me preoccupa più quello che sono in grado di fare singolarmente con un uomo che non ha pregiudizi e che le fa sentire libere....dico questo per esperienza personale....


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non sono nata "vecchia" e "sapiente" :incazzato:
> I casini gli faccio ancora oggi, se è per questo ...
> ...


Ma tu fai casini sapendo di farli....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In questo caso posso confermartelo, l'abito FA ECCOME IL MONACO... :up:


a posto. allora ma chi te lo farebbe fare, pure se lui ti volesse seriamente.

da retta a na scema, hai 28 anni, il top, dai un calcione a Icardi, cerca di capire cosa provi per Lopez e nel caso prenditi un periodo per stare sola. SOLA tu, e pensare, capire di cosa hai bisogno. che poi, se Lopez è "lui", non vi perdete. non vi perderete. 

:up:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Davvero... Ti inviterei una sera sola a cena con le mie tre amiche....
> Non ti immagini cosa possa venire fuori da 4 donne ad un tavolo....


Ce lo immaginiamo benissimo.. 
Ma si fa finta di credere alle favole per farvi contente..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Lo so Banshee, ne avrà tremila che gli vanno dietro (non ne parliamo), e tra l'altro io manco sono il suo tipo (almeno a giudicare dalle sue ex).... Infatti il problema non si pone, mi sono sempre detta che con lui non sarebbe mai stato niente più di quello che è stato, adesso il problema che si pone è: "cosa voglio io dalla mia vita"? A prescindere da Icardi e da Maxi Lopez (che pur sempre devo tenere di conto in quanto fidanzato, ovvio...).
> Però prima di tutto voglio capire quello che IO VOGLIO...



intanto smettere di volere gli uomini per il loro involucro mi sembrerebbe già una bella prova di maturità.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu fai casini sapendo di farli....:rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahahahaha! :rotfl:

In parte è vero. Ma perché sono come un gatto. 
Cado sempre sulle mie zampe ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intanto smettere di volere gli uomini per il loro involucro mi sembrerebbe già una bella prova di maturità.


Ecco,cominciamo dalla sorpresona che spunta dall'involucro....che è il mio forte....:rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma hai trovato il tuo maschio, che però non è detto che sia o voglia essere il tuo uomo.
> 
> mettiamola sempre sul piano della bilancia.   sassolini da una parte e sassolini dall'altra.   e poi vedi da che parte pende.
> 
> ho letto che ti sei data una linea di non ritorno, a livello temporale.   è una buona cosa.   hai un lavoro stabile?


Sì, ho deciso che a settembre (facciamo passare le ferie), se vedo che continuo ad essere insoddisfatta, dovrò prendere una decisione... Io non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, tantomeno me stessa... 
Mi sentirò male, da morire se ci penso, però devo davvero essere sicura della mia scelta... Non posso portare avanti un rapporto (già compromesso dalle mie corna) se non sono sicura al 100% di lui... Per forza di cose devo fare qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Insomma*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì, ho deciso che a settembre (facciamo passare le ferie), se vedo che continuo ad essere insoddisfatta, dovrò prendere una decisione... Io non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, tantomeno me stessa...
> Mi sentirò male, da morire se ci penso, però devo davvero essere sicura della mia scelta... Non posso portare avanti un rapporto (già compromesso dalle mie corna) se non sono sicura al 100% di lui... Per forza di cose devo fare qualcosa...


Ah ecco....una cosa così grave aspetti l'inizio del campionato?mannaggia a te....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì, ho deciso che a settembre (facciamo passare le ferie), se vedo che continuo ad essere insoddisfatta, dovrò prendere una decisione... Io non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, tantomeno me stessa...
> Mi sentirò male, da morire se ci penso, però devo davvero essere sicura della mia scelta... Non posso portare avanti un rapporto (già compromesso dalle mie corna) se non sono sicura al 100% di lui... Per forza di cose devo fare qualcosa...


Beh.. Ma dabqui a settembre è lunga.. mi sembra una cosa crudele.. Va trovato qualcosa x ammazzare l attesa..


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì, ho deciso che a settembre (facciamo passare le ferie), se vedo che continuo ad essere insoddisfatta, dovrò prendere una decisione... Io non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, tantomeno me stessa...
> Mi sentirò male, da morire se ci penso, però devo davvero essere sicura della mia scelta... Non posso portare avanti un rapporto (già compromesso dalle mie corna) se non sono sicura al 100% di lui... Per forza di cose devo fare qualcosa...



Ciao

cosa pensi di intraprendere, per vedere se funziona?


sienne


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a posto. allora ma chi te lo farebbe fare, pure se lui ti volesse seriamente.
> 
> da retta a na scema, hai 28 anni, il top, dai un calcione a Icardi, cerca di capire cosa provi per Lopez e nel caso prenditi un periodo per stare sola. SOLA tu, e pensare, capire di cosa hai bisogno. che poi, se Lopez è "lui", non vi perdete. non vi perderete.
> 
> :up:


Grazie Banshee!!!!


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Grazie Banshee!!!!


e aggiungo: se puoi... prenditi l'estate per te. un bel viaggio da sola (se sei il tipo, io farei il cammino di Santiago da sola per dire) o con le amiche, con sorelle/fratelli/cugini, familiari. senza ferie con Lopez che poi se le cose già non vanno rischi pure che vi avvelenate il riposo.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco....una cosa così grave aspetti l'inizio del campionato?mannaggia a te....



Sono tifosa di quella squadra, non farei mai niente che potesse danneggiarla!
No a parte gli scherzi... Sì, ho bisogno di ancora un pò di tempo, non so se per raccontarmi le favole o per capire davvero, ma in ogni caso, il tempo è sempre veritiero, fa uscire tutto...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Grazie Banshee!!!!


Si.. Ma non ho capito se a Lopez gli si dice che Icardi ha fatto gol..


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e aggiungo: se puoi... prenditi l'estate per te. un bel viaggio da sola (se sei il tipo, io farei il cammino di Santiago da sola per dire) o con le amiche, con sorelle/fratelli/cugini, familiari. senza ferie con Lopez che poi se le cose già non vanno rischi pure che vi avvelenate il riposo.



Banshee ci avevo pensato... Intanto a giugno vado via 5 giorni con le amiche... Però per agosto ho già fissato le ferie... (prima che succedesse il patatrac)... Quindi non posso farci niente, a meno che non mandi a puttane pure quelle, oltre che casa e reputazione....

Sienne, non ho un piano preciso... Intanto DEVO smettere di sentire e vedere l'altro.. E già per fare questo mi ci vuole una bella dose di buona volontà (che non è mai stato il mio forte)..
Poi a quel punto vediamo di capire cosa rimane della mia storia e se la cosa è recuperabile.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sono tifosa di quella squadra, non farei mai niente che potesse danneggiarla!
> No a parte gli scherzi... Sì, ho bisogno di ancora un pò di tempo, non so se per raccontarmi le favole o per capire davvero, ma in ogni caso, il tempo è sempre veritiero, fa uscire tutto...


Sai è tosta avere un segreto così oneroso...e dovertelo portare dietro per altri 5 mesi...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai è tosta avere un segreto così oneroso...e dovertelo portare dietro per altri 5 mesi...


Per me ha fatto un fallo di sfondamento
Io annullerei....


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Ma non ho capito se a Lopez gli si dice che Icardi ha fatto gol..



Questo non lo so... Potessi evitarlo sarebbe meglio sai....
Cioè non mi sono posta questa domanda ho sempre pensato di non dire nulla...
Icardi è molto discreto, non farebbe mai venire fuori la cosa... Nessuno ci ha mai visti (nonostante io, annebbiata dagli ormoni lo ammetto, i primi tempi abbi rischiato parecchio, recandomi in luoghi dove suoi amici avrebbero potuto vedermi)...
Se Maxi Lopez venisse a sapere tutto, possibilità di recupero zero...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Skorpio*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me ha fatto un fallo di sfondamento
> Io annullerei....


Dovrei rivedere le immagini....:rotfl:magari ha simulato,magari non era il linea,magari aveva una palla in fuori gioco....:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Comunque non capisco come diamine si faccia a vivere sedute sopra una bomba del genere. 

Icardi e Lopez non facevano a botte in campo solo perchè  poi gli si scompigliavano i capelli...qui se Jovetic non si sa tenere il cecio in bocca e spiffera...succede un bordello incontrollabile.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Questo non lo so... Potessi evitarlo sarebbe meglio sai....
> Cioè non mi sono posta questa domanda ho sempre pensato di non dire nulla...
> Icardi è molto discreto, non farebbe mai venire fuori la cosa... Nessuno ci ha mai visti (nonostante io, annebbiata dagli ormoni lo ammetto, i primi tempi abbi rischiato parecchio, recandomi in luoghi dove suoi amici avrebbero potuto vedermi)...
> Se Maxi Lopez venisse a sapere tutto, possibilità di recupero zero...


Ha fatto "fallo" dai..
Annullato


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrei rivedere le immagini....:rotfl:magari ha simulato,magari non era il linea,magari aveva una palla in fuori gioco....:rotfl:


Io l ho capito dalla radiocronaca.. 
È da annullare dai..


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai è tosta avere un segreto così oneroso...e dovertelo portare dietro per altri 5 mesi...


Ma l'altro non lo vedrei più....
Tra l'altro a maggio se ne andrà per un mesetto...
Gli eventi sono dalla mia parte...
Dovrei solo trovare il coraggio di cancellare il numero e toglierlo dai social (credo che vedere la sua vita non mi farebbe bene al fine di dimenticarlo)...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*azzardo?*



Ross ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco come diamine si faccia a vivere sedute sopra una bomba del genere.
> 
> Icardi e Lopez non facevano a botte in campo solo perchè  poi gli si scompigliavano i capelli...qui se Jovetic non si sa tenere il cecio in bocca e spiffera...succede un bordello incontrollabile.


AZZARDO?
A mio avviso...l'amante gioca in attacco o in porta....mentre il suo uomo gioca in difesa al massimo a centrocampo...:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma l'altro non lo vedrei più....
> Tra l'altro a maggio se ne andrà per un mesetto...
> Gli eventi sono dalla mia parte...
> Dovrei solo trovare il coraggio di cancellare il numero e toglierlo dai social (credo che vedere la sua vita non mi farebbe bene al fine di dimenticarlo)...


A fine maggio ci sono gli europei....


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha fatto "fallo" dai..
> Annullato


Ahahahhahaha ragazzi mi fate morire!! 
Gol ne ha fatti.... Non ci attacchiamo a fuorigioco inesistenti!
Non si può negare l'evidenza... Poi c'è la moviola a conferma...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Dai*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahhahaha ragazzi mi fate morire!!
> Gol ne ha fatti.... Non ci attacchiamo a fuorigioco inesistenti!
> Non si può negare l'evidenza... Poi c'è la moviola a conferma...!


Ci ho preso?amante attaccante o portiere il tuo uomo i difesa o a centrocampo?c'è un motivo....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma l'altro non lo vedrei più....
> Tra l'altro a maggio se ne andrà per un mesetto...
> Gli eventi sono dalla mia parte...
> Dovrei solo trovare il coraggio di cancellare il numero e toglierlo dai social (credo che vedere la sua vita non mi farebbe bene al fine di dimenticarlo)...


Ma non si era detto stamani che eri un po stronzettina..? Eh.. Allora sei esentata dalla sincerità assoluta.. Approfittarne no? Acqua in bocca


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ho preso?amante attaccante o portiere il tuo uomo i difesa o a centrocampo?c'è un motivo....


Oscuro, propendo per un portiere...e un difensore.

Mi pare perfetto: portiere agisce alle spalle del difensore.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ho preso?amante attaccante o portiere il tuo uomo i difesa o a centrocampo?c'è un motivo....



Devo rispondere per forza o posso esimermi?

Cmq vedo che quando si parla di calcio, voi uomini perdete sempre la testa!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro, propendo per un portiere...e un difensore.
> 
> Mi pare perfetto: portiere agisce alle spalle del difensore.


:rotfli solito il difensore aspetta sempre la prima mossa dell'attaccante...e poi deve Accompagnarlo....capito?quindi attaccante atteggiamento attivo...difensore atteggiamento passivo...nella fase attiva di gioco...
Nella fase passiva...ossia senza palla...ès empre l'attaccante che fa il movimento...e il difensore segue...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non si era detto stamani che eri un po stronzettina..? Eh.. Allora sei esentata dalla sincerità assoluta.. Approfittarne no? Acqua in bocca



Sì, stronzettina sono, anche perchè gli avvenimenti me lo confermano...
Acqua in bocca sia.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Devo rispondere per forza o posso esimermi?
> 
> Cmq vedo che quando si parla di calcio, voi uomini perdete sempre la testa!


Anche quando si parla di un'altra cosa...


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*No*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Devo rispondere per forza o posso esimermi?
> 
> Cmq vedo che quando si parla di calcio, voi uomini perdete sempre la testa!


No,tanto so di averci preso.A me piace l'aspetto psicologico....del ruolo.C'è un perchè se io giocavo e gioco davanti....


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Banshee ci avevo pensato... Intanto a giugno vado via 5 giorni con le amiche... Però per agosto ho già fissato le ferie... (prima che succedesse il patatrac)... Quindi non posso farci niente, a meno che non mandi a puttane pure quelle, oltre che casa e reputazione....
> 
> Sienne, non ho un piano preciso... Intanto DEVO smettere di sentire e vedere l'altro.. E già per fare questo mi ci vuole una bella dose di buona volontà (che non è mai stato il mio forte)..
> Poi a quel punto vediamo di capire cosa rimane della mia storia e se la cosa è recuperabile.


onestamente sticazzi delle ferie.    andare in vacanza con qualcuno che si è magari nel frattempo deciso di lasciare è persino peggio del tradirlo sessualmente.

io metterei come linea del non ritorno fine giugno al massimo


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahhahaha ragazzi mi fate morire!!
> Gol ne ha fatti.... Non ci attacchiamo a fuorigioco inesistenti!
> Non si può negare l'evidenza... Poi c'è la moviola a conferma...!


Erano tutti gol viziati da fallo
Io non ho visto nulla..


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfli solito il difensore aspetta sempre la prima mossa dell'attaccante...e poi deve Accompagnarlo....capito?quindi attaccante atteggiamento attivo...difensore atteggiamento passivo...nella fase attiva di gioco...
> Nella fase passiva...ossia senza palla...ès empre l'attaccante che fa il movimento...e il difensore segue...


Oscù, stai anni luce avanti... 



oscuro ha detto:


> No,tanto so di averci preso.A me piace l'aspetto psicologico....del ruolo.C'è un perchè se io giocavo e gioco davanti....


Capperi, pure io. Punta centrale agilissima e scattante. Ero una gran bella bestia con l'argento vivo addosso.

Poi mi sono mezzo sfasciato...ho ricominciato da mediano, poi emigrato sulle fasce.


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2016)

*Allora*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscù, stai anni luce avanti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mister che avevo da piccolo non sapevano...chi mi voleva dietro...chi avanti..chi laterale alto...!L'altezza mi fregava ero molto alta.....ma ero agile e veloce...ho sempre tirato bene con il destro,alla fine se so convinti.Prima punta...poi i difensori mi conoscevano e quindi mi chiudevano sul destro e sulla corsa...e quindi me so imparato a tirare con il sinistro...poi ho imparato a giocare spalle alla porta....poi un giorno davanti ad un osservatore...ho dato un destro in bocca all'allenatore avversario...tutti pensavano che volessi festeggiare la mia rete...infatti volevo..e ho festeggiato a modo mio...insomma una testa calda all'epoca...!


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A fine maggio ci sono gli europei....



Non esageriamo.... :up:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> onestamente sticazzi delle ferie.    andare in vacanza con qualcuno che si è magari nel frattempo deciso di lasciare è persino peggio del tradirlo sessualmente.
> 
> io metterei come linea del non ritorno fine giugno al massimo


Per settembre ce la farà a mani basse...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a posto. allora ma chi te lo farebbe fare, pure se lui ti volesse seriamente.
> 
> da retta a na scema, hai 28 anni, il top, dai un calcione a Icardi, cerca di capire cosa provi per Lopez e nel caso prenditi un periodo per stare sola. SOLA tu, e pensare, capire di cosa hai bisogno. che poi, se Lopez è "lui", non vi perdete. non vi perderete.
> 
> :up:



Brava, sai cosa vorrei adesso??
Stare sola!!!!!!! Ho pensato anche di tornare dai miei per qualche giorno...
Però in realtà non vorrei mettere troppa carne al fuoco, nel senso, non vorrei fare un passo troppo grande da cui poi mi rimane difficile tornare indietro... Quindi preferisco aspettare... Avevo trovato un volo per Barcellona proprio per questi giorni, avrei voluto tanto cliccare su "acquista", non dire niente a nessuno e partire... Anche lì, non ho avuto il coraggio....


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco come diamine si faccia a vivere sedute sopra una bomba del genere.
> 
> Icardi e Lopez non facevano a botte in campo solo perchè  poi gli si scompigliavano i capelli...qui se Jovetic non si sa tenere il cecio in bocca e spiffera...succede un bordello incontrollabile.



Lo so Ross, ed è una cosa che ho tenuto in considerazione...
Ora, a parte le cavolate, ho meditato sul fatto che se venisse fuori sarebbe, diciamo poco piacevole...
Non credo ci sia tanta differenza nel tradire con uno che il tuo uomo conosce o con uno sconosciuto, perchè alla fine sempre di tradimento si parla, mi rendo però conto che ovviamente il fatto che i due si conoscano e bazzichino nello stesso ambiente, potrebbe appunto portare a varie problematiche anche un pò più gravi del non stringersi la mano quando si gioca contro...


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> onestamente sticazzi delle ferie.    andare in vacanza con qualcuno che si è magari nel frattempo deciso di lasciare è persino peggio del tradirlo sessualmente.
> 
> io metterei come linea del non ritorno fine giugno al massimo



Io non ho deciso di lasciarlo...
Voglio solo capire come starò senza l'altro....
Se riuscirò a lasciare l'altro e concentrarmi sul mio rapporto...
E vedrò che la situazione rimane invariata... Che penso ad altro.. Che non è il caso.
Farò quel che devo.
Ma non voglio farlo adesso....


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Lo so Ross, ed è una cosa che ho tenuto in considerazione...
> Ora, a parte le cavolate, ho meditato sul fatto che se venisse fuori sarebbe, diciamo poco piacevole...
> Non credo ci sia tanta differenza nel tradire con uno che il tuo uomo conosce o con uno sconosciuto, perchè alla fine sempre di tradimento si parla, mi rendo però conto che ovviamente il fatto che i due si conoscano e bazzichino nello stesso ambiente, potrebbe appunto portare a varie problematiche anche un pò più gravi del non stringersi la mano quando si gioca contro...


Perdonami.

Sai che in tutto il topic non ho letto nessun motto di dispiacere per il tuo compagno?

Non ti faccio la morale: ma non credi che - a parte quel che fa piacere a te e a parte il tuo comodo - pure lui meriti di non essere perculato oltremisura? 

Magari ce l'ha pure lui a sto giro, una vita da rifare.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io non ho deciso di lasciarlo...
> Voglio solo capire come starò senza l'altro....
> Se riuscirò a lasciare l'altro e concentrarmi sul mio rapporto...
> E vedrò che la situazione rimane invariata... Che penso ad altro.. Che non è il caso.
> ...


ma il tuo lui quantomeno ha chiaro il tuo disagio?   tieni conto che non ho avuto tempo per leggere tutta la discussione, quindi probabile che tu abbia risposto a questa cosa.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Lo so Ross, ed è una cosa che ho tenuto in considerazione...
> Ora, a parte le cavolate, ho meditato sul fatto che se venisse fuori sarebbe, diciamo poco piacevole...
> Non credo ci sia tanta differenza nel tradire con uno che il tuo uomo conosce o con uno sconosciuto, perchè alla fine sempre di tradimento si parla, mi rendo però conto che ovviamente il fatto che i due si conoscano e bazzichino nello stesso ambiente, potrebbe appunto portare a varie problematiche anche un pò più gravi del non stringersi la mano quando si gioca contro...


Purtroppo non è roba da poco. Pesa molto sul piatto della bilancia e credo te ne renda conto.
Insomma, non mi sembra una di quelle circostanze in cui ci sia modo di far finta di niente. Prima o poi verrà a galla. 

Penso sia inutile dirti a cosa vai incontro, a meno di non stare con un personaggio davvero imprevedibile, dovrai dire addio al tuo compagno ufficiale.


----------



## Alice II (13 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma il tuo lui quantomeno ha chiaro il tuo disagio?   tieni conto che non ho avuto tempo per leggere tutta la discussione, quindi probabile che tu abbia risposto a questa cosa.



Sì', ne abbiamo parlato.... Un giorno ero arrivata al limite e gli ho detto che mi sento in gabbia, che non ho stimoli, che non mi sento desiderata.... Lui mi ha detto che si era accorto dai miei atteggiamenti che qualcosa non andava però, siccome lui sa che io metto un muro quando ho qualcosa e non ne parlo, ha voluto aspettare che fossi io a buttare fuori il mio disagio perchè testuali parole: "non posso sempre tirarti fuori io i problemi, se sono problemi tuoi devi parlarne tu, invece ti metti da una parte, metti il muso e ciao! Devi prenderti le responsabilità di quello che fai e che senti!"... E in effetti ha ragione...
Mi chiudo e tengo dentro, finchè non scoppio... Mi ha detto che lui sta bene in questa vita insieme, che non gli manca nulla, che il fine settimana sta bene anche con me sul divano, senza fare particolari salti mortali... Mi ha detto che lui ha rinunciato a tanto ma non gli pesa, e che pensa che invece a me pesi stare con lui perchè vorrei stare da sola e vivermi la mia libertà... Poi mi ha detto che devo pensarci bene e che se non cambio atteggiamento alla fine sarà a lui a lasciarmi, perchè lui non ha paura di prendere una decisione, qualsiasi essa sia, che non si fa influenzare dalla casa, che in qualche modo si risolve, che siamo giovani e non possiamo già essere arrivati al limite... Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
E per adesso va meglio...
Però poi mi ha chiesto cosa c'era davvero che non andava, perchè non ci poteva credere che fosse solo per il fatto del sentirsi in gabbia o dell'aver comunque cambiato abitudini... E io non sapevo cosa rispondergli perchè in effetti il mio disagio dipende anche dall'altro... Ne è parte integrante... Gli ho parlato sì, del mio disagio, ma era come raccontare le cose a metà...
Per quanto riguarda il senso di colpa...
Lo ammetto non ne ho... Non riesco ad averlo..
E' grave??
Parto forse dal presupposto sbagliato, ma ripeto, sento di aver fatto quel che ho fatto perchè era quello che in quel momento mi faceva stare bene (e forse, dico forse, qualche responsabilità seppur minoritaria è anche del mio ragazzo).... Non ho pensato ad altro... E' come se scindessi completamente le due cose... Sono matta? Insensibile....???


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia tanta differenza nel tradire con uno che il tuo uomo conosce o con uno sconosciuto, perchè alla fine sempre di tradimento si parla, mi rendo però conto che ovviamente il fatto che i due si conoscano e bazzichino nello stesso ambiente, potrebbe appunto portare a varie problematiche anche un pò più gravi del non stringersi la mano quando si gioca contro...


Nella sostanza è sempre un tradimento, diciamo che il fatto di conoscersi può SICURAMENTE costituire un'aggravante.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì', ne abbiamo parlato.... Un giorno ero arrivata al limite e gli ho detto che mi sento in gabbia, che non ho stimoli, che non mi sento desiderata.... Lui mi ha detto che si era accorto dai miei atteggiamenti che qualcosa non andava però, siccome lui sa che io metto un muro quando ho qualcosa e non ne parlo, ha voluto aspettare che fossi io a buttare fuori il mio disagio perchè testuali parole: "non posso sempre tirarti fuori io i problemi, se sono problemi tuoi devi parlarne tu, invece ti metti da una parte, metti il muso e ciao! Devi prenderti le responsabilità di quello che fai e che senti!"... E in effetti ha ragione...
> Mi chiudo e tengo dentro, finchè non scoppio... Mi ha detto che lui sta bene in questa vita insieme, che non gli manca nulla, che il fine settimana sta bene anche con me sul divano, senza fare particolari salti mortali... Mi ha detto che lui ha rinunciato a tanto ma non gli pesa, e che pensa che invece a me pesi stare con lui perchè vorrei stare da sola e vivermi la mia libertà... Poi mi ha detto che devo pensarci bene e che se non cambio atteggiamento alla fine sarà a lui a lasciarmi, perchè lui non ha paura di prendere una decisione, qualsiasi essa sia, che non si fa influenzare dalla casa, che in qualche modo si risolve, che siamo giovani e non possiamo già essere arrivati al limite... Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
> E per adesso va meglio...
> Però poi mi ha chiesto cosa c'era davvero che non andava, perchè non ci poteva credere che fosse solo per il fatto del sentirsi in gabbia o dell'aver comunque cambiato abitudini... E io non sapevo cosa rispondergli perchè in effetti il mio disagio dipende anche dall'altro... Ne è parte integrante... Gli ho parlato sì, del mio disagio, ma era come raccontare le cose a metà...
> ...


no sei una che scinde amore e sesso.     o meglio, lo saprebbe fare e dovrebbe ricordarsene.  di come si fa.
e riuscissi a ricordartene, riusciresti pure a capire che cosa è davvero sto tizio per te.

perchè è assai probabile che l'altro sia solo uno che con te si vuole divertire e nulla più, non credo gli vada di fare come John Terry con Wayne Bridges.

ripeto, a me, non avendo letto tutta la discussione, non viene da dirti che penso.     

mi pare che il tuo fidanzato abbia capito molto più di quanto immagini, anche se ovviamente non s'immagina il chi.


a me continua a dar da pensare quella tua "noia".


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì', ne abbiamo parlato.... Un giorno ero arrivata al limite e gli ho detto che mi sento in gabbia, che non ho stimoli, che non mi sento desiderata.... Lui mi ha detto che si era accorto dai miei atteggiamenti che qualcosa non andava però, siccome lui sa che io metto un muro quando ho qualcosa e non ne parlo, ha voluto aspettare che fossi io a buttare fuori il mio disagio perchè testuali parole: "non posso sempre tirarti fuori io i problemi, se sono problemi tuoi devi parlarne tu, invece ti metti da una parte, metti il muso e ciao! Devi prenderti le responsabilità di quello che fai e che senti!"... E in effetti ha ragione...
> Mi chiudo e tengo dentro, finchè non scoppio... Mi ha detto che lui sta bene in questa vita insieme, che non gli manca nulla, che il fine settimana sta bene anche con me sul divano, senza fare particolari salti mortali... Mi ha detto che lui ha rinunciato a tanto ma non gli pesa, e che pensa che invece a me pesi stare con lui perchè vorrei stare da sola e vivermi la mia libertà... Poi mi ha detto che devo pensarci bene e che se non cambio atteggiamento alla fine sarà a lui a lasciarmi, perchè lui non ha paura di prendere una decisione, qualsiasi essa sia, che non si fa influenzare dalla casa, che in qualche modo si risolve, che siamo giovani e non possiamo già essere arrivati al limite... Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
> E per adesso va meglio...
> Però poi mi ha chiesto cosa c'era davvero che non andava, perchè non ci poteva credere che fosse solo per il fatto del sentirsi in gabbia o dell'aver comunque cambiato abitudini... E io non sapevo cosa rispondergli perchè in effetti il mio disagio dipende anche dall'altro... Ne è parte integrante... Gli ho parlato sì, del mio disagio, ma era come raccontare le cose a metà...
> ...


Ma no dai... Sei semplicemente umana.
E l essere umano si compone anche di imperfezioni e contraddizioni.

Fanno parte della vita... Non sei un essere mostruoso, vai tranquilla...

È chiaro che un chiarimento lo devi a te stessa in primis, e a lui di riflesso..

Lo farai con i tuoi tempi.. E con le tue modalità... L importante è questo..


----------



## Falcor (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Nel caso peggiore, li perderò entrambi... Nel caso migliore, perderò solo l'amante... ma devo essere sicura della mia scelta...


Inizia a non perdere te stessa, e per farlo devi perdere entrambi mi sa.



Eliade ha detto:


> EHm..338-5543262.... Eliade....glielo passi al tuo ragazzo? Ti libero nel più breve tempo possibile della faccia da schiaffi...:carneval:


Ohi ci sono io chiama me. Non lascio alzata la tavoletta del bagno e non sporco. Ho anche la mia ciotolina 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Non so come sarebbe andata perchè il tipo in questione non prova niente per me...
> Se mi avesse fatto capire che mi voleva... Avrei commesso probabilmente l'errore più grande della mia vita, sì...
> Consapevole di commettere un errore, ma forse mi sarei buttata...


Guarda ti dico una cosa che dissi a una che ti somigliava molto quando arrivò qui. Sicura di non essere innamorata del tizio?


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2016)

Avanzo un'ipotesi: sei innamorata del tizio e speri che lui capitoli decisamente e definitivamente con te. Nel malaugurato caso non accadesse ti resta sempre il tuo ragazzo ignaro che tale rimarrà. Ho la sensazione che tu non voglia fare una scelta indipendente dalle possibilità che ti si offrono.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Avanzo un'ipotesi: sei innamorata del tizio e speri che lui capitoli decisamente e definitivamente con te. Nel malaugurato caso non accadesse ti resta sempre il tuo ragazzo ignaro che tale rimarrà. Ho la sensazione che tu non voglia fare una scelta indipendente dalle possibilità che ti si offrono.


Bel colpo danny. Ottima analisi.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2016)

Allora.

Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.

Siamo  come al solito alla storia che ogni tanto qui si legge della ragazza  giovane, passionale, carnale, semper fidelis fino al punto in cui  incontra il tizio dei sogni che le fa bagnare l'anima. Il Rocco Siffredi  del quartiere. Stronzo come pochi, ma stronzo solo perchè si fa i cazzi  suoi, mica per altro. E se la incula solo letteralmente, al massimo un  caffè post-coitale, perchè le amicizie e i rapporti sentimentali sono  ben altro.
La solita e povera fanciulla schiava di un rapporto in cui  il lui è di norma freddo, svogliato, poco passionale, senza iniziativa e  con probabili problemi di erezione mattutina. Del quartiere questo  invece è un Furio di verdoniana memoria. E lei la solita Magda che non  vede l'ora di scappare col primo venuto. Ma che non è il primo  attenzione, perchè tanti ci hanno provato, ma lei ligia al dovere non si  è mai fatta infinocchiare. Ma siamo tutti d'accordo che Rocco è Rocco.
L'altro  è sempre quello ardente di passione, quello che fa aprire la nostra  amica in modi mai visti e conosciuti, quello che le fa provare orgasmi  multipli se solo le sussurra un rutto in un orecchio.
Il fidanzato  invece è il tipico tizio con la mutanda bianca che gira per casa  trascinando delle crocs ultimo modello che la guarda con sufficienza  pensando che lei sia soddisfatta del solo fatto che le ha dato una casa,  una cucina e delle mutande (bianche) da lavare.
Ma lei, povera  Cenerella, non gliela fa più. Perchè lei ha il fuoco nelle vene,  vorrebbe slargare le gambe col suo uomo e quale uomo che ha in casa una  Sasha Grey non sarebbe felice? Allora è giusto che sia cornuto. E' lui  che si fa sfuggire l'oro dalle mani. E lei è giusto che faccia grondare i  suoi umori su un altro pene, più furbo indubbiamente.
Perchè il  punto sta qui, cara amica nuova. L'altro non è più passionale, l'altro  non ha un cazzo più duro e più grosso, l'altro non è qualcosa di  talmente importante che tu ci puoi presentare per giustificare e  giustificarti un tradimento.
Il tuo ragazzo non è un pirla svogliato,  assente, poco incline al sesso, non ci si diventa. Quindi o è sempre  stato così (e quindi un po' pirla sei pure tu) oppure no e te la stai  raccontando.
Sarebbe molto più corretto che tu dicessi che nonostante  tutto (paure, progetti, speranze, cazzi e mazzi, etc...) tu avevi  voglia per te stessa di qualcosa che è altro dal tuo quotidiano. Ma  senza ammantarlo di perdita di testa, sesso bollente, puttanate varie.  Metti sulla bilancia pregi e difetti del tuo rapporto e poi decidi  eventualmente.
Tutt'al più ti sarai svagata, ma per favore, senza giustificazioni assurde e inutili.
Non  puoi presentarti come passionale, carnale, calda, esigente,  intraprendente e raccontarci il tuo uomo come il perfetto contrario.  Perchè è sempre stato così, te lo sei scelto tu ed era così. E fidati,  l'altro non è passionale, carnale, caldo, esigente e intraprendente e in  grado di darti orgasmi con uno schiocco di dita. E' semplicemente  altro.
E se stai in una galera, anche quando respiri 5 minuti di aria  fresca oltre le sbarre, ti pare di aver fatto il giro del mondo. In  realtà le sbarre le hai a 2 cm dal tuo sedere.

E benvenuta.

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì', ne abbiamo parlato.... Un giorno ero arrivata al limite e gli ho detto che mi sento in gabbia, che non ho stimoli, che non mi sento desiderata.... Lui mi ha detto che si era accorto dai miei atteggiamenti che qualcosa non andava però, siccome lui sa che io metto un muro quando ho qualcosa e non ne parlo, ha voluto aspettare che fossi io a buttare fuori il mio disagio perchè testuali parole: "non posso sempre tirarti fuori io i problemi, se sono problemi tuoi devi parlarne tu, invece ti metti da una parte, metti il muso e ciao! Devi prenderti le responsabilità di quello che fai e che senti!"... E in effetti ha ragione...
> Mi chiudo e tengo dentro, finchè non scoppio... Mi ha detto che lui sta bene in questa vita insieme, che non gli manca nulla, che il fine settimana sta bene anche con me sul divano, senza fare particolari salti mortali... Mi ha detto che lui ha rinunciato a tanto ma non gli pesa, e che pensa che invece a me pesi stare con lui perchè vorrei stare da sola e vivermi la mia libertà... Poi mi ha detto che devo pensarci bene e che se non cambio atteggiamento alla fine sarà a lui a lasciarmi, perchè lui non ha paura di prendere una decisione, qualsiasi essa sia, che non si fa influenzare dalla casa, che in qualche modo si risolve, che siamo giovani e non possiamo già essere arrivati al limite... Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
> E per adesso va meglio...
> Però poi mi ha chiesto cosa c'era davvero che non andava, perchè non ci poteva credere che fosse solo per il fatto del sentirsi in gabbia o dell'aver comunque cambiato abitudini... E io non sapevo cosa rispondergli perchè in effetti il mio disagio dipende anche dall'altro... Ne è parte integrante... Gli ho parlato sì, del mio disagio, ma era come raccontare le cose a metà...
> ...


Ciao

non sei un mostro. Ma non ti sei messa neanche per un attimo nei panni del tuo fidanzato. Come se un NOI non esistesse. Non sembra che tu l'abbia dentro di te ... questo, per me, sarebbe un campanello d'allarme. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...


Benedetto il giorno che sei entrata qui. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...


Inutile che lo dico vero?


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...



AMEN


(ma dove cazzo eri finita? Noi qui a grondare pagine di aria fritta...)


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benedetto il giorno che sei entrata qui.
> 
> :mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile che lo dico vero?





Ross ha detto:


> AMEN
> 
> 
> (ma dove cazzo eri finita? Noi qui a grondare pagine di aria fritta...)


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Qui cominciavamo a preoccuparci, sei integra si ?


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui cominciavamo a preoccuparci, sei integra si ?


So che pare strano dirlo, ma a volte c'ho da fare pure io...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che pare strano dirlo, ma a volte c'ho da fare pure io...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Mi sembra giusto


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...


Più chiaro di così! Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdonami.
> 
> Sai che in tutto il topic non ho letto nessun motto di dispiacere per il tuo compagno?
> 
> ...


Quotone!


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Io mi sono sposato ben consapevole che mia moglie era diversa da me.
Molto meno disponibile a uscire con gli amici, più incline al divano, con minore desiderio sessuale.
Secondo me, ovviamente.
Ognuno di noi trova un compagno che ci piace "nonostante" sia un po' diverso da noi. Anzi, qualcuno dice anche che "gli opposti si attraggono". 
Non so se quest'ultima affermazione  sia vera, sulla base della mia esperienza non posso confermarla.
La mia scelta, piuttosto,  l'ho portata avanti negli anni, perché tanto di mia moglie mi piaceva.
Tanto di lei e tanto della vita in comune che avevamo.
Potrei elencare qui tutte le cose che invece non mi piacevano, ma farei un torto a lei e allo stesso tempo anche a me: io l'ho scelta, io mi sono innamorato di lei, io ho accettato di sposarmi con lei, di costruire una famiglia, di condividere i miei anni con lei.
E non è sempre stato facile. Non posso però parlare di noia, ma di difficoltà e problemi che ci sono capitati addosso e che hanno reso a volte doloroso il cammino insieme.
Ma si trattava sempre di un percorso fatto insieme e questo a me "bastava".
Che anche qui, usare questo verbo è limitare quella che è la percezione che noi si ha di una relazione: essa quando ti basta ti completa. Ti dà tutto quello che cerchi in essa.
E' ovvio che tu hai una tua vita, i tuoi hobby, le cose piacevoli al di fuori di essa, come possono essere per esempio le uscite con gli amici. Ma tutta quella intimità che è propria della coppia la cerchi lì, solo lì.
Così è stato per anni. 
Fino a quando quel "bastare" non ho scoperto che valeva solo per me.
Anch'io mi sono trovato ad aver a che fare con le giustificazioni. Improvvisamente mi sono sentito anche inadeguato dal punto di vista sessuale, perché quello che lei mi raccontava di lui e quello che avevo scoperto mi avevano messo davanti a un uomo diverso da me, apparentemente migliore. Quel "Rocco" citato da Nicka. Quello che nella vita ne ha avute a decine, che è capace di sedurre, di scatenarti  ormoni e adrenalina. Insomma, mia moglie era una di quelle che quando uscivamo noi "no macchina e motel che schifo", ma con lui... no. Poi col tempo mi son reso conto che io in questa cosa non c'entravo un cazzo. Che lui non era migliore di me, almeno, non in tutto: era un'altra persona. Una persona di cui in quel particolare momento della vita mia moglie aveva avuto bisogno. Ma che a sua volta non l'avrebbe completata, se lui fosse rimasto da solo.
Perché, diciamolo,  se voleva lei, a differenza della nostra amica, poteva coronare "il suo sogno d'amore". Se ci credeva.
Ma qui subentra sempre la parte razionale che a tanti di noi con un minimo di cervello fa distinguere il sogno dalla realtà.
Il problema non sono sempre le persone con cui ci sposiamo, con cui scopiamo al di fuori, ma noi. 
Che se non cominciamo a capire cosa vogliamo nella vita, cosa possiamo desiderare di avere, quali sono i nostri limiti, le nostre possibilità, e quale strada seguire per realizzare i nostri progetti, ci troveremo prima o poi ad arenarci in qualche palude creata dalla nostra incoscienza.


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Spingi*

Comunque spingi...al di là dei seppioni,dei saraghi,dei frustoni,a me non sei antipatica,ma sei di una frivolezza disarmante.
Stai riempendo di corna uno che poraccio non ha proprio idea di quanto è diventato cornuto,con il rischio di sposarsi con una donna,che gli sta nascondendo tutta una serie di brutali pecore,e la cosa più incredibile è che vuoi aspettare settembre perchè te devi fa le vacanze...
Sei fortunata che sono in un momento strano...ma sarebbe davvero da incazzarsi....!
A 28 anni sei una donna,io credo sarebbe il caso di lasciarlo,ti fai una bella mangiata di sberle di carne rosa,e poi decidi cosa vuoi fare della tua vita.
Onestamente non si può proprio leggere che dai del tu a due piselloni ma deciderai a settembre quale cappellona congedare....e dai....e su...
Fortunata che sto di pessimo umore...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposato ben consapevole che mia moglie era diversa da me.
> Molto meno disponibile a uscire con gli amici, più incline al divano, con minore desiderio sessuale.
> Secondo me, ovviamente.
> Ognuno di noi trova un compagno che ci piace "nonostante" sia un po' diverso da noi. Anzi, qualcuno dice anche che "gli opposti si attraggono".
> ...


Diciamo anche che è facile banalizzare i sentimenti e le emozioni degli altri, a volte lo facciamo anche per  ridiimensionare le nostre, ma io credo che invece si abbia un bisogno vero di sapere di saper provare certe cose anche per poter scegliere la progettualità e la vita quieta. Evl non c'entra nulla con le molteplici esperienze di cui a volte si parla; è proprio un'altra cosa.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Avanzo un'ipotesi: sei innamorata del tizio e speri che lui capitoli decisamente e definitivamente con te. Nel malaugurato caso non accadesse ti resta sempre il tuo ragazzo ignaro che tale rimarrà. Ho la sensazione che tu non voglia fare una scelta indipendente dalle possibilità che ti si offrono.



Io mi sento innamorata del tizio... Cioè, più che innamorata, direi invaghita, o comunque sulla buona strada...
Però è anche vero che mi precludo qualsiasi tipo di storia con lui per tanti motivi, tra i più importanti, che lui non vuole una storia con me... Non ne abbiamo mai parlato ma è ovvio che se lui provasse qualcosa per me si sarebbe comportato diversamente... Non posso raccontarvi i particolari, ma potrei essere la donna più innamorata del mondo, ma il prosciutto sugli occhi non ce l'ho, le cose le vedo... I comportamenti suoi li capisco...
Come dice quel film, se un uomo si comporta come se non gli fregasse un cazzo di te, è perchè non gli frega un cazzo di te per davvero!
Lui mi vuole solo fisicamente... E non lo biasimo, anche io lo volevo solo fisicamente all'inizio...
Cmq non rimarrei con il mio ragazzo se dovessi davvero rendermi conto che non lo amo più...


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no sei una che scinde amore e sesso.     o meglio, lo saprebbe fare e dovrebbe ricordarsene.  di come si fa.
> e riuscissi a ricordartene, riusciresti pure a capire che cosa è davvero sto tizio per te.
> 
> perchè è assai probabile che l'altro sia solo uno che con te si vuole divertire e nulla più, non credo gli vada di fare come John Terry con Wayne Bridges.
> ...


Forse hai ragione, in questo momento non riesco a scindere...
Non so.... Il discorso della noia fa tanta paura anche a me, perchè non passa...
Non so come spiegarti è come se sentissi la mia vita scorrere, i giorni passare velocemente, senza un vero obiettivo, senza emozioni, senza divertirmi.. Magari è anche un mio momento dovuto a tutto ciò che sto vivendo in generale... Buh...


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Inizia a non perdere te stessa, e per farlo devi perdere entrambi mi sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... Sicura per niente...


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Ah*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io mi sento innamorata del tizio... Cioè, più che innamorata, direi invaghita, o comunque sulla buona strada...
> Però è anche vero che mi precludo qualsiasi tipo di storia con lui per tanti motivi, tra i più importanti, che lui non vuole una storia con me... Non ne abbiamo mai parlato ma è ovvio che se lui provasse qualcosa per me si sarebbe comportato diversamente... Non posso raccontarvi i particolari, ma potrei essere la donna più innamorata del mondo, ma il prosciutto sugli occhi non ce l'ho, le cose le vedo... I comportamenti suoi li capisco...
> Come dice quel film, se un uomo si comporta come se non gli fregasse un cazzo di te, è perchè non gli frega un cazzo di te per davvero!
> Lui mi vuole solo fisicamente... E non lo biasimo, anche io lo volevo solo fisicamente all'inizio...
> Cmq non rimarrei con il mio ragazzo se dovessi davvero rendermi conto che non lo amo più...


Perchè ancora non ti è chiaro?sei presa da un altro,ci vai a letto,e secondo te ami ancora il tuo lui?e che amore sarebbe?ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Allora come la vedo io:
Non sei presa dal tuo uomo ne emotivamente ne sessualmente,non lo ami più,non hai nessuna pena per quello che gli stai combinando alle spalle,fondamentalmente non hai neanche troppo rispetto per lui.

Invaghita del tuo amante?ho qualche dubbio,magari è solo una storia di sesso,ma per sentirti migliore,pensi di avere un coinvolgimento emotivo per avere una sorta di alibi per quello che stai facendo,scopare e basta ti sa di sporco e di poco pulito....


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora come la vedo io:
> Non sei presa dal tuo uomo ne emotivamente ne sessualmente,non lo ami più,non hai nessuna pena per quello che gli stai combinando alle spalle,fondamentalmente non hai neanche troppo rispetto per lui.
> 
> Invaghita del tuo amante?ho qualche dubbio,magari è solo una storia di sesso,ma per sentirti migliore,pensi di avere un coinvolgimento emotivo per avere una sorta di alibi per quello che stai facendo,scopare e basta ti sa di sporco e di poco pulito....


sono d'accordo. soprattutto con l'ultima parte... Spengi, come ti ho scritto ieri, senza giudizio alcuno ne critica  attenzione ad arricchire di sentimenti qualcosa che magari è altro, perchè in questo momento per te potrebbe esser nocivo.


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Sempre più daccordo con Oscuro. Cara stutafuoco il tuo uomo non lo ami, a che serve darti una scadenza. A questo punto mollandolo il favore lo fai anche a te stessa.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che è facile banalizzare i sentimenti e le emozioni degli altri, a volte lo facciamo anche per  ridiimensionare le nostre, ma *io credo che invece si abbia un bisogno vero di sapere di saper provare certe cose anche per poter scegliere la progettualità e la vita quieta*. Evl non c'entra nulla con le molteplici esperienze di cui a volte si parla; è proprio un'altra cosa.





SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io mi sento innamorata del tizio... Cioè, più che innamorata, direi invaghita, o comunque sulla buona strada...
> Però è anche vero che mi precludo qualsiasi tipo di storia con lui per tanti motivi, tra i più importanti, che lui non vuole una storia con me... Non ne abbiamo mai parlato ma è ovvio che se lui provasse qualcosa per me si sarebbe comportato diversamente... *Non posso raccontarvi i particolari, ma potrei essere la donna più innamorata del mondo, ma il prosciutto sugli occhi non ce l'ho, le cose le vedo*... I comportamenti suoi li capisco...
> Come dice quel film, se un uomo si comporta come se non gli fregasse un cazzo di te, è perchè non gli frega un cazzo di te per davvero!
> Lui mi vuole solo fisicamente... E non lo biasimo, anche io lo volevo solo fisicamente all'inizio...
> *Cmq non rimarrei con il mio ragazzo se dovessi davvero rendermi conto che non lo amo più*...


A un certo punto della vita ti trovi come in quella vecchia canzone di Vecchioni:
"Ed il più grande 
conquistò nazione dopo nazione, 
e quando fu di fronte al mare si sentì un coglione 
perchè più in là 
non si poteva conquistare niente: 
e tanta strada per vedere un sole disperato, 
e sempre uguale"
Come quando era partito.
Quando ti trovi di fronte al mare tutto quello che hai conquistato non ti basta più.
E cerchi altro da conquistare. Perché non è quello che hai che ti definisce ("si sentì un coglione"), ma quello che non hai e che vuoi. Ora per te da conquistare c'è il cuore di Rocco. Ma dopo di lui ci sarà il cuore di qualcun altro.
Nella stessa canzone Vecchioni scrive queste parole 
"io che non parto e sto a guardarti e che rimango sveglio.".
E' quel momento della vita in cui davanti al mare ti senti finalmente in pace con te stesso e ti fermi a guardare apprezzando quello che hai. Quel momento in cui non hai più bisogno di dover istituire una scelta per farlo.
Il momento in cui veramente hai costruito qualcosa che è solido.
Non è questo quel momento.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora come la vedo io:
> Non sei presa dal tuo uomo ne emotivamente ne sessualmente,non lo ami più,non hai nessuna pena per quello che gli stai combinando alle spalle,fondamentalmente non hai neanche troppo rispetto per lui.
> 
> Invaghita del tuo amante?ho qualche dubbio,magari è solo una storia di sesso,ma per sentirti migliore,pensi di avere un coinvolgimento emotivo per avere una sorta di alibi per quello che stai facendo,scopare e basta ti sa di sporco e di poco pulito....



Io in questo momento sono confusa...
Ho sbagliato tremila cose è vero... Non ho rispetto per il mio ragazzo, è vero...
Però non me la sento di lasciarlo adesso... In certi momenti mi chiedo: ma come farei senza di lui?
E non mi vedo senza di lui... Però non mi vedo neanche con lui in certi altri momenti...
Non lo so, ripeto, giudicatemi pure perchè mi rendo perfettamente conto che non mi sto comportando bene, ma ho ancora bisogno di tempo.... Voglio cercare di "dimenticare" l'altro e poi vedere come va... Sarò frivola... Sono fatta così, o meglio, sto affrontando così questa situazione per me nuova...
Comportamento egoista lo so... Ma tanto ormai peggio di così...
Le ferie sarebbero l'ultimo problema in realtà.... Ma voglio darmi un'altra possibilità, finchè posso darmela da sola...
Magari è davvero come dite voi, ho solo attrazione fisica verso l'altro... Se è così davvero, passerà no? 
Tante volte ho pensato di essere una narcisista, una che vive solo dell'ebrezza e delle emozioni iniziali di una storia... Quando iniziano i "problemi" che la quotidianità ci impone, l'emozione finisce e si cerca una nuova storia, nuove scintille...
Detto questo, comunque apprezzo i vostri consigli davvero...


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, in questo momento non riesco a scindere...
> Non so.... Il discorso della noia fa tanta paura anche a me, perchè non passa...
> Non so come spiegarti è come se sentissi la mia vita scorrere, i giorni passare velocemente, senza un vero obiettivo, senza emozioni, senza divertirmi.. Magari è anche un mio momento dovuto a tutto ciò che sto vivendo in generale... Buh...


il punto per me non è tanto o almeno non è solo se tu debba o non debba lasciare il tuo fidanzato, buttarti a capofitto nella storia con l'altro o fare la singola libera e bella.

su questo vedo che si sono già espressi e anche bene gli altri.

il punto per me è capire sta tua "noia" per non ritrovarti magari tra un paio d'anni nella solita situazione.

per la mia esperienza, quelle che si "annoiano" sono persone non adatte per un numero X di motivi alle relazioni a lungo termine.    non sono persone cattive o sbagliate, semplicemente, dopo un certo periodo, devono cambiare.

io non so e non posso certo basarmi su questi pochi post per incasellarti tra queste persone.

però credo sia il caso che tu ci riflettessi, magari anche pensando alle tue precedenti esperienze sentimentali.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto per me non è tanto o almeno non è solo se tu debba o non debba lasciare il tuo fidanzato, buttarti a capofitto nella storia con l'altro o fare la singola libera e bella.
> 
> su questo vedo che si sono già espressi e anche bene gli altri.
> 
> ...


L'ho appena scritto di la:

Tante volte ho pensato di essere una narcisista, una che vive solo dell'ebrezza e delle emozioni iniziali di una storia... Quando iniziano i "problemi" che la quotidianità ci impone, l'emozione finisce e si cerca una nuova storia, nuove scintille...

C'è chi farebbe salti mortali per avere la mia vita, la mia casa, il mio ragazzo, il mio lavoro, la mia famiglia... E io invece mi sento infelice? Ma perchè?? Mi sento una stronza... In tutti i sensi...


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...



Beh, ti meriti sicuramente una risposta, anche solo per come hai raccontato la storia... :rotfl:
Sulla parte in neretto credo che rifletterò molto....


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> L'ho appena scritto di la:
> 
> Tante volte ho pensato di essere una narcisista, una che vive solo dell'ebrezza e delle emozioni iniziali di una storia... Quando iniziano i "problemi" che la quotidianità ci impone, l'emozione finisce e si cerca una nuova storia, nuove scintille...
> 
> *C'è chi farebbe salti mortali per avere la mia vita, la mia casa, il mio ragazzo, il mio lavoro, la mia famiglia... E io invece mi sento infelice? Ma perchè?? Mi sento una stronza... In tutti i sensi..*.


Io non sono intervenuto finora, penso che quello che ti hanno già scritto gli altri sia sufficiente, mi preme però farti notare una cosa che ti era stata detta all' inizio e poi è caduta un po'.
La vita di agi e obbiettivi  economici raggiunti non serve alla nostra felicità, se non è vista in funzione di un rapporto, se non è frutto di impegno, gioia di stare insieme e progetto condiviso. E quel rapporto tu lo hai già bruciato dentro di te quando hai deciso di tradire, lo hai già ucciso, è inutile tentare di resuscitare i morti.
Questo non è un atto d'accusa, non eri evidentemente fatta per questo, ma è una constatazione che devi accettare come un dato di fatto, prolungare l'accanimento terapeutico non ti servirà a niente, solo a procastinare o metterti in un merdone colossale quando fra qualche tempo succederà qualcosa di analogo con magari figli.

Quello che ti devi chiedere con forza e lo devi a te stessa, nessun altro, è perchè la ricerca di emozioni dentro di te abbia preso il posto della volontà di amore e condivisione col tuo lui. E devi risponderti con onestà, lasciando perdere tutte le menate.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Ehm... io mi sarei permesso di buttare giù una bozza di convenzione compromissoria per la adeguata gestione di tutta la tua situazione, che tiene conto di tutti gli aspetti contraddittori di te come persona e le difficoltà gestionali di questa particolare situazione che indubbiamente necessitano di una definizione.
Ho messo scadenza 30 settembre e 10 trombate con quell'altro, quello stronzo per intenderci, come bonus da utilizzare in questo periodo.
Tieni conto però che se raggiungi le 10 trombate poi devi decidere anche se, per fare un esempio, siamo al 28 giugno.
Quindi in pratica hai a disposizione questo scivolo di 10 trombate, però te lo devi gestire molto bene, perché poi se lo utilizzi rapidamente la scadenza del 30 settembre non vale più, e dopo devi prendere una decisione immediata
Dimenticavo che nelle premesse della convenzione dichiari di essere un po' stronzina, per cui prima di firmarla pensaci bene, perché dopo ormai l'hai firmata e non puoi dire che sei diventata brava... ormai hai firmato e quello che hai dichiarato ormai è quello..


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ehm... io mi sarei permesso di buttare giù una bozza di convenzione compromissoria per la adeguata gestione di tutta la tua situazione, che tiene conto di tutti gli aspetti contraddittori di te come persona e le difficoltà gestionali di questa particolare situazione che indubbiamente necessitano di una definizione.
> Ho messo scadenza 30 settembre e 10 trombate con quell'altro, quello stronzo per intenderci, come bonus da utilizzare in questo periodo.
> Tieni conto però che se raggiungi le 10 trombate poi devi decidere anche se, per fare un esempio, siamo al 28 giugno.
> Quindi in pratica hai a disposizione questo scivolo di 10 trombate, però te lo devi gestire molto bene, perché poi se lo utilizzi rapidamente la scadenza del 30 settembre non vale più, e dopo devi prendere una decisione immediata
> Dimenticavo che nelle premesse della convenzione dichiari di essere un po' stronzina, per cui prima di firmarla pensaci bene, perché dopo ormai l'hai firmata e non puoi dire che sei diventata brava... ormai hai firmato e quello che hai dichiarato ormai è quello..


Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non sono intervenuto finora, penso che quello che ti hanno già scritto gli altri sia sufficiente, mi preme però farti notare una cosa che ti era stata detta all' inizio e poi è caduta un po'.
> La vita di agi e obbiettivi  economici raggiunti non serve alla nostra felicità, se non è vista in funzione di un rapporto, se non è frutto di impegno, gioia di stare insieme e progetto condiviso. E quel rapporto tu lo hai già bruciato dentro di te quando hai deciso di tradire, lo hai già ucciso, è inutile tentare di resuscitare i morti.
> Questo non è un atto d'accusa, non eri evidentemente fatta per questo, ma è una constatazione che devi accettare come un dato di fatto, prolungare l'accanimento terapeutico non ti servirà a niente, solo a procastinare o metterti in un merdone colossale quando fra qualche tempo succederà qualcosa di analogo con magari figli.
> 
> Quello che ti devi chiedere con forza e lo devi a te stessa, nessun altro, è perchè la ricerca di emozioni dentro di te abbia preso il posto della volontà di amore e condivisione col tuo lui. E devi risponderti con onestà, lasciando perdere tutte le menate.



Ciao Spleen, hai ragione... E' un po come dire che i soldi non fanno la felicità...
La mia situazione apparentemente invidiabile, non è detto che sia ideale per me.... Devo riflettere, lasciarmi sola con me stessa e vedere cosa davvero voglio io dalla mia vita... E' anche vero che a parole è molto facile, poi nei fatti sei sovrastata dai dubbi e dalle incertezze... Grazie del tuo contributo


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto per me non è tanto o almeno non è solo se tu debba o non debba lasciare il tuo fidanzato, buttarti a capofitto nella storia con l'altro o fare la singola libera e bella.
> 
> su questo vedo che si sono già espressi e anche bene gli altri.
> 
> ...


Saranno state poche? forse pure con la stessa tipologia di uomo? 
Ecco perché sostengo sempre che da giovani bisogna fare esperienze, solo così si è poi in grado di scegliere cosa vogliamo per noi.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


Io scherzavo naturalmente.. . Su tutto, ivi compresa la stronzina.. Non mi permetterei mai.. 
Ho la sensazione che tu sia comunque serena, non fragile, come dire disponibile allo scherzo anche... Mi permetto solo per questo.
Senza rinunciare a meditare sugli spunti che altri ti offrono, che sono naturalmente validissimi


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


lascia perdere i discorsi sulle brave ragazze.  non ti servono.    anche perchè magari involontariamente potrebbero diventare un alibi.    a te non servono alibi, a te serve capire che cosa vuoi essere.



MaiLea ha detto:


> Saranno state poche? forse pure con la stessa tipologia di uomo?
> Ecco perché sostengo sempre che da giovani bisogna fare esperienze, solo così si è poi in grado di scegliere cosa vogliamo per noi.


tu dici che puoi avere avuto anche 50 uomini, ma se erano tutti uguali, non solo fisicamente, è come averne avuto uno solo?    beh sì ha senso come cosa.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> L*ui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato* (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:



Immagino che per comprenderlo a quel punto servirà la prova del 9.
Un piccolo input: pensa a quante donne prima avrà raccontato questa stronzata per portarsele a letto 5 volte.
Dopo la sesta ti avverto che partono isola dei mari del Sud, in genere Polinesia, caminetti accesi davanti a cui copulare, alla decima adotterete un cane dal canile per far da guardia all'agriturismo che vi comprerete insieme, all'undicesima ti chiederà di lasciare il tuo ragazzo e alla tredicesima ti presenterà i genitori. 
In foto, si intende.
Una donna ottiene dall'amante (da questo tipo di amanti, in realtà) proprio le parole che vuol sentirsi dire. Quelle che si merita, diciamo.
Ma ti rendi conto di chi ti staresti innamorando?
Almeno ce l'ha grosso?
Almeno quello, intendo?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Saranno state poche? forse pure con la stessa tipologia di uomo?
> Ecco perché sostengo sempre che da giovani bisogna fare esperienze, solo così si è poi in grado di scegliere cosa vogliamo per noi.


Io concordo..
Anche se il "quel che vogliamo per noi" non riesco a leggerlo come un "definitivo"

Una persona a me cara, molto più grande di me, ormai morta da molti anni, un giorno mi disse:
A 30 anni si vorrebbe un tipo di moglie, vivace divertente, a 50 un altro, madre attenta, premurosa, concreta, a 75 (più i meno la sua età quando me lo disse) un altro ancora...
Il problema è che se non la cambi è sempre quella


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io concordo..
> Anche se il "quel che vogliamo per noi" non riesco a leggerlo come un "definitivo"
> 
> Una persona a me cara, molto più grande di me, ormai morta da molti anni, un giorno mi disse:
> ...


Cambia lei come cambiamo noi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ancora non ti è chiaro?sei presa da un altro,ci vai a letto,e secondo te ami ancora il tuo lui?e che amore sarebbe?ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


:up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> *Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato *(era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


:miiiii:


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Saranno state poche? forse pure con la stessa tipologia di uomo?
> Ecco perché sostengo sempre che da giovani bisogna fare esperienze, solo così si è poi in grado di scegliere cosa vogliamo per noi.


Ciao MaiLea,

ho avuto un solo fidanzato ufficiale prima del mio attuale fidanzato...
Con lui è finita perchè, a parte che era 11 anni più grande di me e sinceramente con il senno di poi vedo che non sono pronta adesso figuriamoci a 20 anni, e poi perchè effettivamente non provavo più niente per lui, volevo fare le mie esperienze, crescere un pò da sola...
Ma in realtà poi non ho fatto moltissime esperienze, sono stata un anno sola, dove ho avuto una frequentazione con 4 ragazzi diversi, ma poi in realtà era solo sesso.... Coinvolgimento sentimentale solo per due di questi ragazzi, però poi è andata male... Dopo ho incontrato il mio attuale fidanzato.. Quindi non posso certamente annoverare chissà quali esperienze di vita sentimentale... Però ci sono persone che conosco che ne hanno avute meno di me, e comunque non gli manca questa componente.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii:


Ecco perché io inciampo sempre sul 2 o sul 3....  deve essere per via di quella regolina..


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io scherzavo naturalmente.. . Su tutto, ivi compresa la stronzina.. Non mi permetterei mai..
> Ho la sensazione che tu sia comunque serena, non fragile, come dire disponibile allo scherzo anche... Mi permetto solo per questo.
> Senza rinunciare a meditare sugli spunti che altri ti offrono, che sono naturalmente validissimi



Ma figurati, adesso sono confusa, ma il mio cervello continua a funzionare e capisco benissimo quel che è giusto o meno... Riconosco i miei sbagli... Che poi sbagli... Magari è stata la cosa giusta perchè mi ha permesso di riflettere adesso sul mio rapporto e sulle mie intenzioni... Si impara sempre dagli errori, non è una frase fatta...
E cmq sì, non sono così disperata da aver perso il mio lato ironico! E non sono per niente permalosa.. :up:


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho messo scadenza 30 settembre e 10 trombate con quell'altro, quello stronzo per intenderci, come bonus da utilizzare in questo periodo.
> Tieni conto però che se raggiungi le 10 trombate poi devi decidere anche se, per fare un esempio, siamo al 28 giugno.
> Quindi in pratica hai a disposizione questo scivolo di 10 trombate, però te lo devi gestire molto bene, perché poi se lo utilizzi rapidamente la scadenza del 30 settembre non vale più, e dopo devi prendere una decisione immediata


Cavolo sei un contabile delle scopate a progetto. Un contratto co.co.co delle copulate fedifraghe 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... *Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo)* quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?


Sai che sul neretto sei credibile quanto un ayatollah che dice alla figlia di mettersi in topless in spiaggia vero? 



danny ha detto:


> *Una donna ottiene dall'amante (da questo tipo di amanti, in realtà) proprio le parole che vuol sentirsi dire. Quelle che si merita, diciamo.
> Ma ti rendi conto di chi ti staresti innamorando?*
> Almeno ce l'ha grosso?
> Almeno quello, intendo?


danny sono stranamente daccordo con te 

Però poi c'è la categoria che mi fa impazzire. Quelli che tradiscono e sono sprucidi con l'amante. Loro non so se ammirarli od odiarli


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> *Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5...* Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


...........................


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino che per comprenderlo a quel punto servirà la prova del 9.
> Un piccolo input: pensa a quante donne prima avrà raccontato questa stronzata per portarsele a letto 5 volte.
> Dopo la sesta ti avverto che partono isola dei mari del Sud, in genere Polinesia, caminetti accesi davanti a cui copulare, alla decima adotterete un cane dal canile per far da guardia all'agriturismo che vi comprerete insieme, all'undicesima ti chiederà di lasciare il tuo ragazzo e alla tredicesima ti presenterà i genitori.
> In foto, si intende.
> ...



Ahahhahahaha ma guarda lì per lì non gli ho dato mica peso, ero tutta presa dalla situazione, ero in ansia, emozionata.... Me lo sono ricordato solo adesso questo particolare delle 5 volte, grazie allo spunto di Skorpio...
E ricontando ho visto che sono state davvero 5... Eh infatti lui ha mollato la presa dopo...
Eh vabbè.... Diciamo che almeno fisicamente sopperisce agevolmente alle mancanze intellettuali! Diciamo così va.... 
No davvero basta! Lo elimino... E' stata una bella esperienza, gli voglio bene, gli auguro il meglio... Ma STOP.


----------



## Heathcliff (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Lui dopo la prima volta che abbiamo consumato mi ha parlato di una certa "regola del 5", ovvero, se fossimo andati avanti più di 5 volte uno dei due si sarebbe innamorato (era sottinteso che la cretina fossi io ovviamente...)
> Ed effettivamente le vere e proprie volte che abbiamo fatto sesso, ora che le riconto, sono state ad oggi 5... Non credo che ce ne saranno altre, o almeno la mia volontà è di non cedere (al massimo se lo rivedo prima che parta, ma non ho veramente intenzione di fare niente se non salutarlo) quindi direi che posso benissimo arrivare a settembre e vedere come va... Dove firmo?
> Ps: sulla stronzina mi pare che eravamo già d'accordo... Non sarò mai una brava ragazza :unhappy:


questa è una stronzata copiata pari pari da un film. Tra l'altro pure brutto.


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> No davvero basta! Lo elimino... E' stata una bella esperienza, gli voglio bene, gli auguro il meglio... Ma STOP.


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io concordo..
> Anche se il "quel che vogliamo per noi" non riesco a leggerlo come un "definitivo"
> 
> Una persona a me cara, molto più grande di me, ormai morta da molti anni, un giorno mi disse:
> ...


Niente è mai definitivo, non ci piove.

Per dirla più chiaramente: se hai avuto esperienze ti accorgi se uno/a è sessualmente soddisfacente... perché ci possiamo ricamare tutte le filosofie che vogliamo, ma l'intesa sessuale è conditio sine qua non...
Poi, dopo esperienze elettrizzanti con casanova, puoi pure scegliere di condividere la tua vita con uno svogliato che ti dà tanta serenità eh  ma sono scelte appunto.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cavolo sei un contabile delle scopate a progetto. Un contratto co.co.co delle copulate fedifraghe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primo neretto: Lo so, lo so, ma supererò i miei limiti...

Secondo neretto: non ho capito me lo spiegate?

Danny, il mio che tipo di amante sarebbe? Immagino quello classico, 5 scopate e via d'eleganza... Giusto?


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> questa è una stronzata copiata pari pari da un film. Tra l'altro pure brutto.



Davvero????
Che idiota....
Qual'è il film?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Cavolo sei un contabile delle scopate a progetto. Un contratto co.co.co delle copulate fedifraghe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo faccio volentieri x gli altri.. Cosi si orientano meglio.. 
Le mie convenzioni ormai giacciono alla archivio di stato


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 11502


----------



## Heathcliff (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Davvero????
> Che idiota....
> Qual'è il film?


ho rimosso.  L'attrice era quella di il mio grasso e grosso matrimonio greco. Almeno quello era simpatico.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...........................


28 anni?


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> 28 anni?


15 e voglio stare larga.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> 15 e voglio stare larga.


:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Secondo neretto: non ho capito me lo spiegate?


Ci sono traditori che trattano le amanti come pezze da piedi e queste che restano lì in adorazione. Oppure basti leggere tutte le storie come la tua di ragazze o mogli che arrivano raccontando dello stronzo per cui han perso la testa mentre il marito o fidanzato buono come il pane si fa il culo a lavorare/fare volontariato/salvare gli orsi polari 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Davvero????
> Che idiota....
> *Qual'è* il film?


Ok non sei la persona che pensavo, lei qual è così non lo scriverebbe mai :mexican:



Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo faccio volentieri x gli altri.. Cosi si orientano meglio..
> Le mie convenzioni ormai giacciono alla archivio di stato


Skorpio non buttarti giù dai. Sta per essere emanato il ddl "Più mogli per tutti", magari a sto giro me ne tocca qualcuna pure a me


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> 28 anni?


boh gli attacchi di manico possono venire a qualsiasi età.     non mi fisserei tanto sulle scuse che tira fuori il tipo per intortare Spengicuore.     a quelle ci si crede se ci si vuole credere, cioè se sono quelle le cose che ci vogliamo sentir dire.


io al posto di Spengicuore mi chiederei davvero il senso di quella "noia".   perchè a 28 anni,per una donna italiana mediamente curata, 4 ragazzi in un anno sono persino pochi.

quindi non è la soddisfazione sessuale in sè che parvemi mancarle.     e il ricercare continuamente qualcosa senza sapere nemmeno cosa si cerca davvero.


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Saranno state poche? forse pure con la stessa tipologia di uomo?
> Ecco perché sostengo sempre che da giovani bisogna fare esperienze, solo così si è poi in grado di scegliere cosa vogliamo per noi.


Non potrei essere più in disaccordo.
Dobbiamo fare quello che ci sentiamo di fare. Punto.
Una volta c'era l'ideale romantico dell' unico amore, oggi questa sorta di pregiudizio per cui se non ti sei scopato/a un battaglione non sai niente, neanche ci fosse un "cursus onorem" da seguire. Ma de che?
Stereotipi sopra stereotipi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco perché io inciampo sempre sul 2 o sul 3....  deve essere per via di quella regolina..


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ci sono traditori che trattano le amanti come pezze da piedi e queste che restano lì in adorazione. Oppure basti leggere tutte le storie come la tua di ragazze o mogli che arrivano raccontando dello stronzo per cui han perso la testa mentre il marito o fidanzato buono come il pane si fa il culo a lavorare/fare volontariato/salvare gli orsi polari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speriamo.. C'è una miseria in giro..


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh gli attacchi di manico possono venire a qualsiasi età.     non mi fisserei tanto sulle scuse che tira fuori il tipo per intortare Spengicuore.     a quelle ci si crede se ci si vuole credere, cioè se sono quelle le cose che ci vogliamo sentir dire.
> 
> 
> io al posto di Spengicuore mi chiederei davvero il senso di quella "noia".   perchè a 28 anni,per una donna italiana mediamente curata, 4 ragazzi in un anno sono persino pochi.
> ...


4ragazzi in un anno in che zenzo???


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> 15 e voglio stare larga.


e io che usavo Siddharta e Castaneda... poi è arrivato Celestino, ma ora il livello è crollato :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non potrei essere più in disaccordo.
> Dobbiamo fare quello che ci sentiamo di fare. Punto.
> Una volta c'era l'ideale romantico dell' unico amore, oggi questa sorta di pregiudizio per cui se non ti sei scopato/a un battaglione non sai niente, neanche ci fosse un "cursus onorem" da seguire. Ma de che?
> Stereotipi sopra stereotipi.


Verde virtuale :up:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*..*



Nobody ha detto:


>


..


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> 4ragazzi in un anno in che zenzo???


Va bene va bene.. Te ce ne avevi 4 alla volta a 28 anni..
Non ce lo far pesare però.. Dai..


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> 4ragazzi in un anno in che zenzo???


mi rifacevo ad un post più sopra di Spengicuore in cui riassumeva la sua vita sessual-sentimentale prima di adesso.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e io che usavo Siddharta e Castaneda... poi è arrivato Celestino, ma ora il livello è crollato :carneval:


Adesso va bene Moccia e Volo...che te devo dì!?


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh gli attacchi di manico possono venire a qualsiasi età.     non mi fisserei tanto sulle scuse che tira fuori il tipo per intortare Spengicuore.     a quelle ci si crede se ci si vuole credere, cioè se sono quelle le cose che ci vogliamo sentir dire.
> 
> 
> io al posto di Spengicuore mi chiederei davvero il senso di quella "noia".   perchè a 28 anni,per una donna italiana mediamente curata, 4 ragazzi in un anno sono persino pochi.
> ...


Beh mi ritengo una persona abbastanza equilibrata (almeno fino a qualche mese fa) e penso che una situazione del genere possa capitare a chiunque ma soprattutto d qualsiasi età... Anzi paradossalmente a 15 anni mi prendevo le sbandate ma di quelle che mi fissavo con la gente per anni e non uscivo pià con nessuno perchè ero in fissa per il pischellino figo di turno... Io non sono in fissa, provo un sentimento (di che genere non lo so, può essere anche solo attrazione fisica) per un'altra persona, mi ci sono voluta ritrovare e adesso ne prendo ciò che consegue... Infatti Perplesso hai ragione, il punto adesso sta diventando: perchè mi sento così vuota e annoiata?
Non credo di aver avuto poca esperienza sessuale, o meglio, rispetto alle ragazze ventenni di adesso, loro mi sono tre spanne sopra, però infine i miei rapporti e le mie esperienze le ho avute...
Certo, una per sapere cosa vuole davvero dovrebbe scoparsi il mondo altrimenti!
Non so da dove derivi il mio disagio, a questo punto...


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso va bene Moccia e Volo...che te devo dì!?


Mi han detto di un tizio ben oltre i quaranta (divorziato con figlio) che per far colpo sulla neo fidanzata anch'essa divorziata le ha regalato un libro di Fabio Volo. Sono ovunque, fuggite sciocchi.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ci sono traditori che trattano le amanti come pezze da piedi e queste che restano lì in adorazione. Oppure basti leggere tutte le storie come la tua di ragazze o mogli che arrivano raccontando dello stronzo per cui han perso la testa mentre il marito o fidanzato buono come il pane si fa il culo a lavorare/fare volontariato/salvare gli orsi polari
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, faccio decisamente parte del secondo gruppo....

Hai ragione sul qual è... Brutta abitudine.. Fortuna che non devo fare più i temi di italiano...


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi han detto di un tizio ben oltre i quaranta (divorziato con figlio) che per far colpo sulla neo fidanzata anch'essa divorziata le ha regalato un libro di Fabio Volo. Sono ovunque, fuggite sciocchi.


Mi sento male.


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì, faccio decisamente parte del secondo gruppo....


Noto una certa tendenza ad autoincasellarti però. Non avere tutta sta fretta, hai tutta la vita ancora per infilarti o farti infilare nelle caselline. Decidi se ora vuoi essere una definizione o un rigo bianco.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> 4ragazzi in un anno in che zenzo???


4 ragazzi nell'anno in cui ero single, a 21 anni....


----------



## Tulipmoon (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso va bene Moccia e Volo...che te devo dì!?





Falcor ha detto:


> Mi han detto di un tizio ben oltre i quaranta (divorziato con figlio) che per far colpo sulla neo fidanzata anch'essa divorziata le ha regalato un libro di Fabio Volo. Sono ovunque, fuggite sciocchi.


PURTROPPO la fonte sono io....temo diverrà il mio nuovo zietto -_- .....già mi sogno di notte i miei futuri regali di natale e compleanno. Non so fingere per cui secondo mio fratello dovremo essere sinceri per il bene della famiglia e dire "ah grazie!! Avevo proprio finito la carta igienica in casa, e questa sembra di ottima fattura!".

P.S. Ancora più triste è la 3° persona che ha commentato SERIAMENTE questo regalo con "ah! Ma allora è anche uno di cultura!" 


SOFFRO.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Per la cronaca....
Mai letto un libro di Fabio Volo..
Ora qualcuno risponderà: Mai letto un libro proprio!! :rotfl:

Preferisco di gran lunga il genere thriller-psicologico-noir, se poi sono di scrittori Nord Europei meglio ancora...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> questa è una stronzata copiata pari pari da un film. Tra l'altro pure brutto.





Heathcliff ha detto:


> ho rimosso.  L'attrice era quella di il mio grasso e grosso matrimonio greco. Almeno quello era simpatico.





SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Davvero????
> Che idiota....
> Qual'è il film?


5 appuntamenti per farla innamorare


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi rifacevo ad un post più sopra di Spengicuore in cui riassumeva la sua vita sessual-sentimentale prima di adesso.


Avevo perso questa perla, attacco di manico o meno resto dell opinione che non si può parlare in sti termini di un rapporto adulto. Mi sembra veramente dibtornare ai tempi di cioè. Io quando dico che è troppo presto intraprendere relazioni così stabili a 20 anni non intendo dire che haibperso l occasione per farti saltare dal regimento, dico che stare da sola e non in coppia aiuta a capirsi e realizzarsi come individuo. Vedo che chi è stato fidanzato a lungo in gioventù rimane con un bagaglio di esperienze limitato, parlo del viaggiare da soli, affrontare i problemi da soli, agire e pensare da soli. Non intendo scopare a più non posso


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Noto una certa tendenza ad autoincasellarti però. Non avere tutta sta fretta, hai tutta la vita ancora per infilarti o farti infilare nelle caselline. Decidi se ora vuoi essere una definizione o un rigo bianco.



Un rigo bianco! Decisamente.... Vero


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi han detto di un tizio ben oltre i quaranta (divorziato con figlio) che per far colpo sulla neo fidanzata anch'essa divorziata le ha regalato un libro di Fabio Volo. Sono ovunque, fuggite sciocchi.


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh mi ritengo una persona abbastanza equilibrata (almeno fino a qualche mese fa) e penso che una situazione del genere possa capitare a chiunque ma soprattutto d qualsiasi età... Anzi paradossalmente a 15 anni mi prendevo le sbandate ma di quelle che mi fissavo con la gente per anni e non uscivo pià con nessuno perchè ero in fissa per il pischellino figo di turno... Io non sono in fissa, provo un sentimento (di che genere non lo so, può essere anche solo attrazione fisica) per un'altra persona, mi ci sono voluta ritrovare e adesso ne prendo ciò che consegue... Infatti Perplesso hai ragione, il punto adesso sta diventando: perchè mi sento così vuota e annoiata?
> Non credo di aver avuto poca esperienza sessuale, o meglio, rispetto alle ragazze ventenni di adesso, loro mi sono tre spanne sopra, però infine i miei rapporti e le mie esperienze le ho avute...
> Certo, una per sapere cosa vuole davvero dovrebbe scoparsi il mondo altrimenti!
> Non so da dove derivi il mio disagio, a questo punto...


devo capire perchè ogni donna che ho incontrato mi dice che quelle più giovani sono più smaliziate.   boh.

capire da dove derivi il tuo disagio è la cosa più importante.   solo se lo capisci, capisci perchè ti sei fatta intortare da uno che, per come lo descrivi, ha il cervello di una triglia alla livornese andata a male.

soprattutto capisci perchè ti senti ingabbiata e quindi se ha senso o meno andare avanti non solo con questo tuo fidanzato, ma in generale se potrai mai avere la forza di impegnarti in una relazione a lungo termine in modo serio, senza ingannare te stessa e di conseguenza chi ti circonda.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...



Per la prima volta su questo forum mi sono sganasciato dalle risate !
Grande Nicka !
P.S. : il grassetto sottolineato è Vangelo.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Per la cronaca....
> Mai letto un libro di Fabio Volo..
> Ora qualcuno risponderà: Mai letto un libro proprio!! :rotfl:
> 
> Preferisco di gran lunga il genere thriller-psicologico-noir, se poi sono di scrittori Nord Europei meglio ancora...


Rimani in Italia e leggi Strukul e Carlotto...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Avevo perso questa perla, attacco di manico o meno resto dell opinione che non si può parlare in sti termini di un rapporto adulto. Mi sembra veramente dibtornare ai tempi di cioè. Io quando dico che è troppo presto intraprendere relazioni così stabili a 20 anni non intendo dire che haibperso l occasione per farti saltare dal regimento, dico che stare da sola e non in coppia aiuta a capirsi e realizzarsi come individuo. Vedo che chi è stato fidanzato a lungo in gioventù rimane con un bagaglio di esperienze limitato, parlo del viaggiare da soli, affrontare i problemi da soli, agire e pensare da soli. Non intendo scopare a più non posso


... Ehm.. E quindi cosa consiglieresti a un malcapitato che è stato fidanzato a lungo in gioventù e si è pure sposato e lo è tutt'ora...... Uno teorico cosi a caso...


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Per la cronaca....
> Mai letto un libro di Fabio Volo..
> Ora qualcuno risponderà: Mai letto un libro proprio!! :rotfl:
> 
> Preferisco di gran lunga il genere thriller-psicologico-noir, se poi sono di scrittori Nord Europei meglio ancora...


Dimmi che hai letto (e amato) "Lasciami entrare" e potrei iniziare a pensare che tu sia la donna della mia vita 



farfalla ha detto:


> 5 appuntamenti per farla innamorare


Ma chissà perché ero convinto che conoscevi sto film


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dimmi che hai letto (e amato) "Lasciami entrare" e potrei iniziare a pensare che tu sia la donna della mia vita


Io non sono la donna della tua vita, ma quello è bellissimo a dir poco.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Ehm.. E quindi cosa consiglieresti a un malcapitato che è stato fidanzato a lungo in gioventù e si è pure sposato e lo è tutt'ora...... Uno teorico cosi a caso...


Vabbè skorpio ma tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 5 appuntamenti per farla innamorare



Devo guardarlo!!! :rotfl:

Grazie :sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io non sono la donna della tua vita,* ma quello è bellissimo a dir poco.


E me lo dici così a bruciapelo? Allora le cose che mi scrivi in mp sono tutte fuffa?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma chissà perché ero convinto che conoscevi sto film


Si vede che mi conosci bene 
A mia discolpa, non mi è piaciuto


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Vabbè skorpio ma tu quanti anni hai?


Che c'entra.. Mica avevi parlato di anni..
Dici che oltre una certa età si è pure fottuti?...


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E me lo dici così a bruciapelo? Allora le cose che mi scrivi in mp sono tutte fuffa?


Ovviamente, mi diverto con poco...


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vede che mi conosci bene
> A mia discolpa, non mi è piaciuto


Si come no, minimo hai anche il dvd versione speciale con le interviste ad attori e regista 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente, mi diverto con poco...


Il ritratto che feci di te arrivando sul forum è sempre più aderente alla realtà


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che c'entra.. Mica avevi parlato di anni..
> Dici che oltre una certa età si è pure fottuti?...


Dico che prima era più difficile anche solo viaggiare da soli e uscire dalle dinamiche di paese, la mia generazione è quella che ha cominciato a fare erasmus, a godere della democraticità di viaggiare low cost, insomma gli orizzonti si sono allargati di molto. Per quello ne faccio un discorso generazionale,anche


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il ritratto che feci di te arrivando sul forum è sempre più aderente alla realtà


Me lo devo rileggere...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Dico che prima era più difficile anche solo viaggiare da soli e uscire dalle dinamiche di paese, la mia generazione è quella che ha cominciato a fare erasmus, a godere della democraticità di viaggiare low cost, insomma gli orizzonti si sono allargati di molto. Per quello ne faccio un discorso generazionale,anche


A me basta che mi dici l età oltre la quale si è fottuti, perché a questo punto ho capito che se c'è qualcuno che si deve dare delle scadenze, quello sono io...  se non è già troppo tardi.....


----------



## Tulipmoon (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ok non sei la persona che pensavo, lei qual è così non lo scriverebbe mai :mexican:



Mi ritengo ufficialmente offesa...ma detto questo adios mundo cruel.:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono la donna della tua vita, *ma quello è bellissimo a dir poco.*


Nemmeno io sono la donna della sua vita, ma quoto


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Mi ritengo ufficialmente offesa...ma detto questo adios mundo cruel.:mexican:


Ma sarebbe un complimento alle tue capacità lessico-grammaticali eh


----------



## Tulipmoon (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe un complimento alle tue capacità lessico-grammaticali eh


mi offendo per il dubbio.


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono la donna della sua vita, ma quoto


No tu sei il padre della mia vita 

Comunque OT grande quanto la fame della mia streghetta, il film tratto dal libro è altrettanto bello, ma non la cagata del remake americano.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono la donna della sua vita, ma quoto


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No tu sei il padre della mia vita
> 
> Comunque OT grande quanto la fame della mia streghetta, il film tratto dal libro è altrettanto bello, ma non la cagata del remake americano.


E concordo sull'ot.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me basta che mi dici l età oltre la quale si è fottuti, perché a questo punto ho capito che se c'è qualcuno che si deve dare delle scadenze, quello sono io...  se non è già troppo tardi.....


Non c è un età. Sei tu che puoi sapere cosa ti manca e dove andarlo a trovare. A me quando mi prese l attacco di manico fu per mancanza di spazio mio e l 'errore sarebbe stato di pensare che andando a letto con un altro mi sarei ripresa il mio spazio. Cazzata. Il mio spazio l ho ritrovato riavendo un minimo di vita sociale e lavoricchiando di nuovo.perimetri invalicabili per definire la mia area


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi han detto di un tizio ben oltre i quaranta (divorziato con figlio) che per far colpo sulla neo fidanzata anch'essa divorziata le ha regalato un libro di Fabio Volo. Sono ovunque, fuggite sciocchi.


Io invece uso Fabio Volo come parametro di valutazione.
Se la ragazza in questione risponde schifata al cognome dichiarando al contempo di non averlo letto, il giudizio è negativo.
Se la ragazza in questione risponde che è il miglior scrittore che abbia mai letto, idem
Se invece mi dice che ne è incuriosita senza averlo mai letto ma che prima di parlare o di emettere un giudizio vuole leggerlo, questa donna mi interessa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No tu sei il padre della mia vita
> 
> Comunque OT grande quanto la fame della mia streghetta, il film tratto dal libro è altrettanto bello, *ma non la cagata del remake americano.*


Chiaro :up: a parte che non capisco il senso di un remake... ma poi è sempre così, guarda il remake yankee di quel capolavoro assoluto francese che è "La cena dei cretini"


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Non c è un età. Sei tu che puoi sapere cosa ti manca e dove andarlo a trovare. A me quando mi prese l attacco di manico fu per mancanza di spazio mio e l 'errore sarebbe stato di pensare che andando a letto con un altro mi sarei ripresa il mio spazio. Cazzata. Il mio spazio l ho ritrovato riavendo un minimo di vita sociale e lavoricchiando di nuovo.perimetri invalicabili per definire la mia area


Sono sollevato.. ... 
Magari senza quel manico non sapevi veder oltre il manico che non riuscivi ad afferrare.. Chi lo sa.
Ogni traguardo è una scoperta.. E un nuovo obiettivo...
Gli obiettivi definitivi non mi interessano..
Se poi disgraziatamente li raggiungo, sai che barba..? ..


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *devo capire perchè ogni donna che ho incontrato mi dice che quelle più giovani sono più smaliziate.   boh.*


Vero!!


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> "ah grazie!! Avevo proprio finito la carta igienica in casa, e questa sembra di ottima fattura!".
> 
> P.S. Ancora più triste è la 3° persona che ha commentato SERIAMENTE questo regalo con "ah! *Ma allora è anche uno di cultura*!"
> 
> ...


Ma io in realtà la ricordo diversamente, non fu usato il termine carta igienica 

Sulla chiosa di tua zia mi collasso sempre dal ridere 



danny ha detto:


> Io invece uso Fabio Volo come parametro di valutazione.
> *Se la ragazza in questione risponde schifata al cognome dichiarando al contempo di non averlo letto, il giudizio è negativo.*
> Se la ragazza in questione risponde che è il miglior scrittore che abbia mai letto, idem
> Se invece mi dice che ne è incuriosita senza averlo mai letto ma che prima di parlare o di emettere un giudizio vuole leggerlo, questa donna mi interessa.


Dissento, anche io ho autori che mi rifiuto di leggere e so che fan schifo senza bisogno di averli letti.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dissento, anche io ho autori che mi rifiuto di leggere e *so che fan schifo* *senza bisogno di averli letti*.


Come fai a saperlo?
Perché te lo dicono gli altri?

Io per qualsiasi ragione potrei apprezzare Fabio Volo mentre leggo sulla tazza del cesso come adorare Huxley un tanto al giorno prima di addormentarmi.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dissento, anche io ho autori che mi rifiuto di leggere e so che fan schifo senza bisogno di averli letti.


Tipo chi?


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro :up: a parte che non capisco il senso di un remake... ma poi è sempre così, guarda il remake yankee di quel capolavoro assoluto francese che è "La cena dei cretini"


Gli americani hanno il gusto per i remake. Basti pensare, per restare in nord europa, al remake di Uomini che odiano le donne.



danny ha detto:


> Come fai a saperlo?
> Perché te lo dicono gli altri?


No perché in linea di massima qualcosina tendo sempre a leggiucchiarlo, anche poche pagine. O perché proprio non mi attira lo stile dell'autore. O perché ho letto loro interviste e il loro stesso modo di porsi me li rende indigesti.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Gli americani hanno il gusto per i remake. Basti pensare, per restare in nord europa, al remake di Uomini che odiano le donne.
> 
> 
> 
> No perché in linea di massima qualcosina tendo sempre a leggiucchiarlo, anche poche pagine. *O perché proprio non mi attira lo stile dell'autore*. O perché ho letto loro interviste e il loro stesso modo di porsi me li rende indigesti.



Questa è già una risposta più articolata rispetto al "mi fa schifo".
Comprendi cosa voglio intendere con questa mia obiezione?
Non esiste nulla che faccia schifo veramente, ma opere funzionali a determinate persone e a determinati momenti.
Non sempre amo ascoltare Wagner. 
Esiste anche quel momento in cui Annalisa Scarrone ha il suo perché.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è già una risposta più articolata rispetto al "mi fa schifo".
> Comprendi cosa voglio intendere con questa mia obiezione?
> *Non esiste nulla che faccia schifo veramente, ma opere funzionali a determinate persone e a determinati momenti.
> Non sempre amo ascoltare Wagner. *
> Esiste anche quel momento in cui Annalisa Scarrone ha il suo perché.


Non sono d'accordo, la differenza di qualità tra varie opere è oggettiva. Che poi non ami ascoltare sempre Wagner o vedere un film di Kubrick, ed ogni tanto ti possa rilassare con Gigi D'Alessio o con un cinepanettone, non elimina questo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece uso Fabio Volo come parametro di valutazione.
> Se la ragazza in questione risponde schifata al cognome dichiarando al contempo di non averlo letto, il giudizio è negativo.
> Se la ragazza in questione risponde che è il miglior scrittore che abbia mai letto, idem
> Se invece mi dice che ne è incuriosita senza averlo mai letto ma che prima di parlare o di emettere un giudizio vuole leggerlo, questa donna mi interessa.


Sempre saputo che io e te non potremmo mai stare insieme


----------



## Ross (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è già una risposta più articolata rispetto al "mi fa schifo".
> Comprendi cosa voglio intendere con questa mia obiezione?
> Non esiste nulla che faccia schifo veramente, ma opere funzionali a determinate persone e a determinati momenti.
> Non sempre amo ascoltare Wagner.
> Esiste anche quel momento in cui Annalisa Scarrone ha il suo perché.


Ma chi cappero è Annalisa Scarrone?


E soprattutto...da quando in qua Wagner canta? Pensavo fosse solo il centravanti del Botafogo...mò pure cantante! 


:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> OMISSIS
> Almeno ce l'ha grosso?
> Almeno quello, intendo?


Ecco.... 



Decenni passati a riempirci la testa sul fatto che le dimensioni non contano, letteralmente andati in fumo con una semplice domanda.....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco....
> 
> 
> 
> Decenni passati a riempirci la testa sul fatto che le dimensioni non contano, letteralmente andati in fumo con una semplice domanda.....


Ce lo diciamo tutti che non contano.. Ma a crederci siamo rimasti in 2 ..
E quei due siamo io.... E mia madre....
Mia madre........


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh gli attacchi di manico possono venire a qualsiasi età.     non mi fisserei tanto sulle scuse che tira fuori il tipo per intortare Spengicuore.     a quelle ci si crede se ci si vuole credere, cioè se sono quelle le cose che ci vogliamo sentir dire.
> 
> 
> io al posto di Spengicuore mi chiederei davvero il senso di quella "noia".   *perchè a 28 anni,per una donna italiana mediamente curata, 4 ragazzi in un anno sono persino pochi.
> ...


questo dove sta scritto?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce lo diciamo tutti che non contano.. Ma a crederci siamo rimasti in 2 ..
> E quei due siamo io.... E mia madre....
> Mia madre........


in medio stat virtus


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E soprattutto...da quando in qua Wagner canta? Pensavo fosse solo il centravanti del Botafogo...mò pure cantante!


Cavolo il grande Wagner Love. Ancora gioca?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> in medio stat virtus


Et in modestum...? ..


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo dove sta scritto?


In un libro di Volo... 

:rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, *la differenza di qualità tra varie opere è oggettiva*. Che poi non ami ascoltare sempre Wagner o vedere un film di Kubrick, ed ogni tanto ti possa rilassare con Gigi D'Alessio o con un cinepanettone, non elimina questo.


Questo è implicito, per tutti o quasi.
Che però il leggere Volo o ascoltare D'Alessio qualifichi la persona lo trovo una forma di snobismo.
Si può leggere Volo o guardare un cinepanettone senza doversi vergognare o temere il giudizio altrui e per mio carattere, non giudico un libro che non ho letto o un film che non ho visto.
Mi sono visto parecchi film della Nouvelle Vague come di Bunuel, ho adorato il neorealismo italiano o certe opere di registi contemporanei come Giorgio Diritti ma non mi rifiuto di vedere un film con Christian De Sica se ho voglia di divertirmi in maniera leggera.
E se ho letto l'autobiografia di Rocco l'ho alternata a Flaubert, Bulgakov, Vladimir Bukovskij e chiunque altro abbia solleticato la mia curiosità.
Per la cronaca io i libri di Volo li ho letti: leggeri, sufficientemente piacevoli, discretamente divertenti, una versione for dummies di Erica Jong. Letti e regalati, perché non ho più posto in libreria.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In un libro di Volo...
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

chiedo venia, ignoravo la regola!


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo dove sta scritto?


intendo dire che non mi sembra che Spengicuore abbia "fame di esperienze".   parvemi che cerchi qualcosa di diverso, senza aver chiaro cosa stia cercando.

e che non avendolo chiaro, confonde cose che in condizioni normali riconosce benissimo.

insomma è sempre sto concetto di "noia" che gira gira andrebbe analizzato.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma chi cappero è *Annalisa Scarrone*?
> 
> 
> E soprattutto...da quando in qua Wagner canta? Pensavo fosse solo il centravanti del Botafogo...mò pure cantante!
> ...


[video=youtube;IsJKhc-QPno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsJKhc-QPno[/video]


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendo dire che non mi sembra che Spengicuore abbia "fame di esperienze".   parvemi che cerchi qualcosa di diverso, senza aver chiaro cosa stia cercando.
> 
> e che non avendolo chiaro, confonde cose che in condizioni normali riconosce benissimo.
> 
> insomma è sempre sto concetto di "*noia*" che gira gira andrebbe analizzato.


Una lettura di Moravia in effetti potrebbe anche esserle utile.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendo dire che non mi sembra che Spengicuore abbia "fame di esperienze".   parvemi che cerchi qualcosa di diverso, senza aver chiaro cosa stia cercando.
> 
> e che non avendolo chiaro, confonde cose che in condizioni normali riconosce benissimo.
> 
> insomma è sempre sto concetto di "noia" che gira gira andrebbe analizzato.


a me non sembra proprio. intanto parla di 4 ragazzi in un anno a 21 e non a 28.. secondo poi è fidanzata ufficialmente da anni e convive, e "perde la testa" per uno (a detta sua) alquanto frivolo...e sempre come dicevamo ieri, non sa nemmeno se prova coinvolgimento reale o è passione fisica.. lei stessa ieri mi ha quotato dicendomi che avevo colto nel segno scrivendole che forse ha investito di sentimenti un qualcosa di solo sessuale..

poi in che senso "sempre sto concetto di noia"? cioè ha avuto una storia lunga, seria che è sfociata in convivenza e si sente annoiata in questa storia.. non mi sembra un caso di noia reiterata. cioè non è che a 50 anni arriva qui e dice: ho avuto 7 relazioni tutte finite per noia....


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una lettura di Moravia in effetti potrebbe anche esserle utile.


boh.  potrebbe essere un'idea



banshee ha detto:


> a me non sembra proprio. intanto parla di 4 ragazzi in un anno a 21 e non a 28.. secondo poi è fidanzata ufficialmente da anni e convive, e "perde la testa" per uno (a detta sua) alquanto frivolo...e sempre come dicevamo ieri, non sa nemmeno se prova coinvolgimento reale o è passione fisica.. lei stessa ieri mi ha quotato dicendomi che avevo colto nel segno scrivendole che forse ha investito di sentimenti un qualcosa di solo sessuale..
> 
> poi in che senso "sempre sto concetto di noia"? cioè ha avuto una storia lunga, seria che è sfociata in convivenza e si sente annoiata in questa storia.. non mi sembra un caso di noia reiterata. cioè non è che a 50 anni arriva qui e dice: ho avuto 7 relazioni tutte finite per noia....



se capisce cosa sia sta "noia" adesso, evita di trovarsi a 50 anni con 7 relazioni finite per noia.   

My 2 Cents


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  potrebbe essere un'idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma magari molto semplicemente è annoiata di lui, di stare con lui e la storia che ha non la soddisfa più?  cioè io la vedo molto più semplice.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma magari molto semplicemente è annoiata di lui, di stare con lui e la storia che ha non la soddisfa più?  *cioè io la vedo molto più semplice*.


concordo moglie, niente di particolarmente complesso :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è implicito, per tutti o quasi.
> *Che però il leggere Volo o ascoltare D'Alessio qualifichi la persona lo trovo una forma di snobismo.*
> Si può leggere Volo o guardare un cinepanettone senza doversi vergognare o temere il giudizio altrui e per mio carattere, non giudico un libro che non ho letto o un film che non ho visto.
> Mi sono visto parecchi film della Nouvelle Vague come di Bunuel, ho adorato il neorealismo italiano o certe opere di registi contemporanei come Giorgio Diritti ma non mi rifiuto di vedere un film con Christian De Sica se ho voglia di divertirmi in maniera leggera.
> ...


Ovviamente si. A me ad esempio, piacciono i film di Pasolini ma amo anche i primi due Fantozzi... il problema semmai nasce quando si è monotematici.


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma magari molto semplicemente è annoiata di lui, di stare con lui e la storia che ha non la soddisfa più?  cioè io la vedo molto più semplice.





Nobody ha detto:


> concordo moglie, niente di particolarmente complesso :singleeye:


che sia annoiata di lui lo do per scontato.    ma se non si sa definire in cosa consista questa noia, la possibilità di reiterazione è alta.

capire questo le eviterebbe di ripetere i soliti errori.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> concordo moglie, niente di particolarmente complesso :singleeye:


si, non credo lei abbia problemi di legame o che, semplicemente il rapporto con il suo lui non la sta appagando


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sia annoiata di lui lo do per scontato.    ma se non si sa definire in cosa consista questa noia, la possibilità di reiterazione è alta.
> 
> capire questo le evitererebbe di ripetere i soliti errori.


non sono per niente d'accordo ma pace , non è importante convincerci a vicenda della validità del nostro punto di vista ma ascoltare lei.


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente si. A me ad esempio, piacciono i film di Pasolini ma amo anche i primi due Fantozzi... il problema semmai nasce quando si è monotematici.


ammetto di non aver presente i film di Pasolini.   i film di Fantozzi, al netto delle polpettine a 4mila gradi farenheit, sono dei perfetti documentari, magari un filino parossistici , dell'Italia di quegli anni.

vero è che essere monotematici sia un problema.


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo ma pace , non è importante convincerci a vicenda della validità del nostro punto di vista ma ascoltare lei.


su questo non posso che concordare


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> si, non credo lei abbia problemi di legame o che, semplicemente il rapporto con il suo lui non la sta appagando


E si,succede,ti lasci e vai....in questi casi mi viene sempre da solidarizzare con chi sta davanti alla televisione mentre altrove si infiammano glandi e sfinteri....


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,succede,ti lasci e vai....in questi casi mi viene sempre da solidarizzare con chi sta davanti alla televisione mentre altrove si infiammano glandi e sfinteri....


concordo pienamente, e concordo con l'analisi che hai fatto stamattina ma mo non mi ricordo se ti ho già quotato o no che oggi sto rinco


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver presente i film di Pasolini.   i film di Fantozzi, al netto delle polpettine a 4mila gradi farenheit, sono dei perfetti documentari, magari un filino parossistici , dell'Italia di quegli anni.
> 
> vero è che essere monotematici sia un problema.


Mi piace più come regista che come scrittore... riesce a far arrivare il suo messaggio con più forza, ovviamente imho.
I due Fantozzi diretti da Luciano Salce, sono dei cult assoluti


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> concordo pienamente, e concordo con l'analisi che hai fatto stamattina ma mo non mi ricordo se ti ho già quotato o no che oggi sto rinco


Non ricordo cosa ho scritto stamattina...:up:


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente si. A me ad esempio, piacciono i film di Pasolini ma amo anche i primi due Fantozzi... *il problema semmai nasce quando si è monotematici*.


Esatto.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ricordo cosa ho scritto stamattina...:up:


buonanotte :rotfl::rotfl: tra tutti e due, arregime che m'areggo :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto di non aver presente i film di Pasolini.   i film di Fantozzi, al netto delle polpettine a 4mila gradi farenheit, sono dei perfetti documentari, magari un filino parossistici , dell'Italia di quegli anni.
> 
> vero è che essere monotematici sia un problema.


Quoto. 

Sui capolavori di Villaggio.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi piace più come regista che come scrittore... riesce a far arrivare il suo messaggio con più forza, ovviamente imho.
> *I due Fantozzi diretti da Luciano Salce, sono dei cult assoluti*


diciamolo  

li so a memoria ma rido ancora ogni volta...quando va a Capri con la Silvani :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si, non credo lei abbia problemi di legame o che, semplicemente il rapporto con il suo lui non la sta appagando


infatti... ma a quanto pare, fino all'autunno il fato si accanirà sul capo dell'ignaro tapino :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> diciamolo
> 
> li so a memoria ma rido ancora ogni volta...*quando va a Capri con la Silvani *:rotfl:


 o al night con Calboni e Filini... :rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente si. A me ad esempio, piacciono i film di Pasolini ma amo anche i primi due Fantozzi... *il problema semmai nasce quando si è monotematici*.


Il personaggio di Fantozzi è geniale. Io arrivo ad amarlo fino al terzo, in particolare per l'invenzione della Coppa Cobram. Ho anche i libri che acquistai all'epoca.
Pasolini... adoro "Uccellacci e uccellini". Sono rimasto turbato da "Salò", anche se ne riconosco il valore.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendo dire che non mi sembra che Spengicuore abbia "fame di esperienze".   parvemi che cerchi qualcosa di diverso, senza aver chiaro cosa stia cercando.
> 
> e che non avendolo chiaro, confonde cose che in condizioni normali riconosce benissimo.
> 
> insomma è sempre sto concetto di "noia" che gira gira andrebbe analizzato.



Scusate ho ripreso in mano adesso il post ed eravate andati parecchio avanti, siete molto attivi!
Per quanto riguarda "Lasciami Entrare", è sul mio kobo... Ma non l'ho letto! 

Perplesso, se c'è una cosa di cui sono certa è che attualmente non so cosa voglio dalla mia vita e da una relazione...
E' ovvio altrimenti non avrei mai fatto quel che ho fatto, in modo reiterato, e senza tanti rimorsi...
L'altro giorno, parlando con una mia amica coetanea sposata che è a conoscenza della situazione, mi ha detto: "ma beata te che c'hai l'amante, a volte lo vorrei anche io!!" 
Cioè, io ho pensato... Se devo ritrovarmi così da sposata, anche no....
Cioè io me lo sono cercato e questo è assodato, però prima di incontrarlo e fare ciò che ho fatto non mi sarebbe venuto in mente di dire: magari anche io vorrei farmi l'amante...
Boh... Non voglio rovinare la mia vita né quella di nessun altro...


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*insomma*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Scusate ho ripreso in mano adesso il post ed eravate andati parecchio avanti, siete molto attivi!
> Per quanto riguarda "Lasciami Entrare", è sul mio kobo... Ma non l'ho letto!
> 
> Perplesso, se c'è una cosa di cui sono certa è che attualmente non so cosa voglio dalla mia vita e da una relazione...
> ...


Certo che a te non manca nulla,pure un'amica molto in gamba....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Scusate ho ripreso in mano adesso il post ed eravate andati parecchio avanti, siete molto attivi!
> Per quanto riguarda "Lasciami Entrare", è sul mio kobo... Ma non l'ho letto!
> 
> Perplesso, se c'è una cosa di cui sono certa è che attualmente non so cosa voglio dalla mia vita e da una relazione...
> ...


Digli a quella tua amica che si iscriva immediatamente a tradimento.NET!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il personaggio di Fantozzi è geniale. Io arrivo ad amarlo fino al terzo, in particolare per l'invenzione della Coppa Cobram. Ho anche i libri che acquistai all'epoca.
> Pasolini... adoro "Uccellacci e uccellini". Sono rimasto turbato da "Salò", anche se ne riconosco il valore.


La Cobram salvicchia il terzo, concordo  Poi c'è un film surreale, Superfantozzi, in cui ci sono alcuni spunti assolutmente geniali. Tozzi Fan è fantastico... anzi no, lo zio Lazzaro
[video=youtube;mb55r_p6XRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb55r_p6XRo[/video]


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo ma pace , non è importante convincerci a vicenda della validità del nostro punto di vista ma ascoltare lei.



Ciao Banshee, 
vorrei capire meglio il tuo punto di vista...
Tu pensi semplicemente che il mio problema non sia di relazione in generale, ma il problema sia della MIA attuale relazione giusto?
Cioè, non pensi che sia un caso clinico, ma pensi che in questo caso forse è la persona che ho accanto che non fa per me?
Giusto?


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> o al night con Calboni e Filini... :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "ciao pupa"!!!! e je tira il cappello in faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Scusate ho ripreso in mano adesso il post ed eravate andati parecchio avanti, siete molto attivi!
> Per quanto riguarda "Lasciami Entrare", è sul mio kobo... Ma non l'ho letto!
> 
> Perplesso, se c'è una cosa di cui sono certa è che attualmente non so cosa voglio dalla mia vita e da una relazione...
> ...


se non capisci cos'è che esattamente ti annoia, continuerai ad ingannare te stessa e di conseguenza ad ingannare chi ti sta attorno.

se riuscissi a sfruttare questi mesi che ti 6 data per capirlo, avresti risolto la situazione.   so che è facilissimo da scrivere e complicato da fare, però se almeno hai presente in che direzione cercare, hai già fatto un passo in avanti.

la tua amica è inquietante.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> vorrei capire meglio il tuo punto di vista...
> Tu pensi semplicemente che il mio problema non sia di relazione in generale, ma il problema sia della MIA attuale relazione giusto?
> Cioè, non pensi che sia un caso clinico, ma pensi che in questo caso forse è la persona che ho accanto che non fa per me?
> Giusto?


A me pare un'evidenza.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> vorrei capire meglio il tuo punto di vista...
> Tu pensi semplicemente che il mio problema non sia di relazione in generale, ma il problema sia della MIA attuale relazione giusto?
> *Cioè, non pensi che sia un caso clinico, ma pensi che in questo caso forse è la persona che ho accanto che non fa per me?*
> Giusto?


Perché hai questo dubbio?


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> vorrei capire meglio il tuo punto di vista...
> Tu pensi semplicemente che il mio problema non sia di relazione in generale, ma il problema sia della MIA attuale relazione giusto?
> Cioè, non pensi che sia un caso clinico, ma pensi che in questo caso forse è la persona che ho accanto che non fa per me?
> Giusto?


caso clinico?  e perchè mai?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "ciao pupa"!!!! e je tira il cappello in faccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tre scoteces :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare un'evidenza.


Per me no nicka. Secondo me l insoddisfazione è personale altrimenti si sarebbe innamorata di un amore vero e non avrebbe pianificato una fuga sessuale


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*MA*

Forse per spingi è normale avere un uomo a casa,che ami e che ti ama tanto,e un altro uomo che ti sfila le mutande,e ti derattizza ogni anfratto con vagonate di carne turgida....insomma...


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tre scoteces :carneval:


muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il personaggio di Fantozzi è geniale. Io arrivo ad amarlo fino al terzo, in particolare per l'invenzione della Coppa Cobram. Ho anche i libri che acquistai all'epoca.
> Pasolini... adoro "Uccellacci e uccellini". Sono rimasto turbato da "Salò", anche se ne riconosco il valore.


Il terzo pure l'avventura di Pina con Abadantuono merita....:up:

quoto su Pasolini, a me è piaciuto anche molto la Medea


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per me no nicka. Secondo me l insoddisfazione è personale altrimenti si sarebbe innamorata di un amore vero e non avrebbe pianificato una fuga sessuale


L'evidenza è che non è un caso clinico.
Si può anche ammettere di non amare più la persona con cui si sta, questo non giustifica un tradimento, ma direi che in alcuni casi è una forte motivazione. 
Le storie mica finiscono solo per insoddisfazioni personali, problemi insormontabili e chissà che altro. 
Semplicemente si esauriscono. Non è noia, non è caso clinico.


----------



## bettypage (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'evidenza è che non è un caso clinico.
> Si può anche ammettere di non amare più la persona con cui si sta, questo non giustifica un tradimento, ma direi che in alcuni casi è una forte motivazione.
> Le storie mica finiscono solo per insoddisfazioni personali, problemi insormontabili e chissà che altro.
> Semplicemente si esauriscono. Non è noia, non è caso clinico.


Ci mancherebbe:up:


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché hai questo dubbio?



Perchè ho paura di essere una persona che dopo un po si annoia a prescindere... Non so come farti capire...
Cioè ho paura che magari ora mi lascio, mi vivo la mia vita, poi incontro un altro mi innamoro e dopo 4 anni mi annoio... Potrebbe essere che sia io così.... Che sia sempre in cerca di novità... Non lo so... Io sono un casino!!!


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee,
> vorrei capire meglio il tuo punto di vista...
> Tu pensi semplicemente che il mio problema non sia di relazione in generale, ma il problema sia della MIA attuale relazione giusto?
> Cioè, non pensi che sia un caso clinico, ma pensi che in questo caso forse è la persona che ho accanto che non fa per me?
> Giusto?


Si esatto. Non ci vedo nulla di astruso o pericoloso per le relazioni future. Da come hai scritto e quello che hai raccontato, io credo semplicemente che hai fatto passi dei quali non eri pienamente convinta - dentro al cuore - e che ti sei ritrovata in una situazione che ti sta generando insofferenza. 
Il fatto che tu ti sia coinvolta per una persona che sai che non può darti affidabilità potrebbe denotare soltanto la voglia di leggerezza e libertà ora. Io ho amiche che si sono fidanzate a 20 anni e lasciate a 27, 28, 29 etc. e che poi hanno trovato la persona "giusta" e stanno tanto bene.

le storie, a volte, semplicemente finiscono... non c'è nulla di strano o "clinico".

poi certo, se hai un'altra storia, diventa seria, poi convivi e ti annoi, e molli e ricominci allora è un altro paio di maniche.

ma pensare di non esser adatti ad un impegno serio perchè la storia di tanti anni iniziata a 21 arriva a 28 e si è spenta mi pare un tantinello eccessivo..


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'evidenza è che non è un caso clinico.
> Si può anche ammettere di non amare più la persona con cui si sta, questo non giustifica un tradimento, ma direi che in alcuni casi è una forte motivazione.
> Le storie mica finiscono solo per insoddisfazioni personali, problemi insormontabili e chissà che altro.
> Semplicemente si esauriscono. Non è noia, non è caso clinico.


quotino quotello :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Si esatto. Non ci vedo nulla di astruso o pericoloso per le relazioni future. Da come hai scritto e quello che hai raccontato, io credo semplicemente che hai fatto passi dei quali non eri pienamente convinta - dentro al cuore - e che ti sei ritrovata in una situazione che ti sta generando insofferenza.
> Il fatto che tu ti sia coinvolta per una persona che sai che non può darti affidabilità potrebbe denotare soltanto la voglia di leggerezza e libertà ora. Io ho amiche che si sono fidanzate a 20 anni e lasciate a 27, 28, 29 etc. e che poi hanno trovato la persona "giusta" e stanno tanto bene.
> 
> le storie, a volte, semplicemente finiscono... non c'è nulla di strano o "clinico".
> ...



Si,ma il modo in cui sta finendo fa riflettere...e tanto.


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'evidenza è che non è un caso clinico.
> Si può anche ammettere di non amare più la persona con cui si sta, questo non giustifica un tradimento, ma direi che in alcuni casi è una forte motivazione.
> Le storie mica finiscono solo per insoddisfazioni personali, problemi insormontabili e chissà che altro.
> Semplicemente si esauriscono. Non è noia, non è caso clinico.



Beh, questo mi rincuora, nel senso che non vorrei essere una persona perennemente insoddisfatta...
E' come se per capire se la mia è insoddisfazione personale o insoddisfazione della mia storia, avessi bisogno di stare sola (l'amante non sarebbe stato contemplato in questa decisione, ma tant'è, ormai è successo, che possiamo farci...)


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma il modo in cui sta finendo fa riflettere...e tanto.


e su questo siamo d'accordo. 

a professò mo non ricominciamo a divagà. io mica v'ho chiamato qui pe parlà de chitare, de tamburi...de pocce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *Il terzo pure l'avventura di Pina con Abadantuono merita.*...:up:
> 
> quoto su Pasolini, a me è piaciuto anche molto la Medea


so tiapolico nnell'amplessoooo 
bello Medea! Quello che amo di più è Mamma Roma, con una incredibile Anna Magnani! Finale da brividi, preso da una storia vera.


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e su questo siamo d'accordo.
> 
> a professò mo non ricominciamo a divagà. io mica v'ho chiamato qui pe parlà de chitare, de tamburi...de pocce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mario la colpa è la tua...se tu l'avessi castigato...:rotfl:e mi meraviglio di lei padre,di voi uomini di chiesa,oggi la maggior parte delle colpe ricadono proprio sulla chiesa.....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*

C ssono anche persone che si innamorano dell amore
Inteso come fase emozionale dell innamoramento
E lo devono replicare periodicamente.
Finché testa e fisico glielo consentono, ovvio..


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> C ssono anche persone che si innamorano dell amore
> Inteso come fase emozionale dell innamoramento
> E lo devono replicare periodicamente.
> Finché testa e fisico glielo consentono, ovvio..


Da single ti innamori meglio....


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mario la colpa è la tua...se tu l'avessi castigato...:rotfl:e mi meraviglio di lei padre,di voi uomini di chiesa,oggi la maggior parte delle colpe ricadono proprio sulla chiesa.....


..si la chiesa de ieri, de oggi, de domani....qua ve sete tutti rincojoniti!! se va avanti così padre pure lei ce se butta in quella piscina.. COR COSO DE FORIIII


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> so tiapolico nnell'amplessoooo
> bello Medea! Quello che amo di più è Mamma Roma, con una incredibile Anna Magnani! Finale da brividi, preso da una storia vera.


sa chi mi ricorda lei? Donatella Erezione, quella di splentito splendent!

ah pure, vero, dimenticavo. Immensa la Magnani, si...


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..si la chiesa de ieri, de oggi, de domani....qua ve sete tutti rincojoniti!! se va avanti così padre pure lei ce se butta in quella piscina.. COR COSO DE FORIIII


E co sta stronza che so due ore che stà a ciancicà ma che te ciancichi aò?
Attento fascio......


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E co sta stronza che so due ore che stà a ciancicà ma che te ciancichi aò?
> Attento fascio......


fascio a me? a zoccolè io nso comunista così..so communista COSIIII' 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo potremmo rigirare noi, a memoria proprio


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Da single ti innamori meglio....


io segnalo che esistono...

una potrebbe esser lei.. da qui il discorso della noia..

non sono nemmeno poche in verità..

poi sul come e quando farlo non sono l'addetto a dare indicazioni.. :unhappy:


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Il terzo pure l'avventura di Pina con Abadantuono merita....:up:
> 
> quoto su Pasolini, a me è piaciuto anche molto la Medea


Medea non l'ho visto. Mi incuriosisce.
Sì, è vero, il terzo vede la Pina innamorata del fornaio Abatantuono...
La scena in cui a Fantozzi "viene un leggerissimo sospetto" dopo aver trovato tonnellate di pane ovunque riesce a farmi ridere adesso a più di 35 anni di distanza.
Io vidi questo film al cinema in prima visione.
Ricordo tantissima gente, anche in piedi: le risate erano fragorose, sembrava dovesse crollare il cinema.
Ero un tipo di umorismo nuovo per il grande pubblico: l'iperbole linguistica rendeva eccezionali in maniera stravagante eventi in cui gran parte del pubblico comunque si riconosceva. Perché Fantozzi era profondamente realista dietro la maschera comica. 
C'erano i mie coetanei che parlavano come lui, utilizzavano lo stesso linguaggio, ovviamente quando le occasioni lo richiedevano, per ironizzare su quanto accadeva loro. Le "vacanze alle Fantozzi", il campeggio con i tedeschi e le nuvolette personali... "Italiani sempre chitarra e mandolino"
"Filini... la _smetti_ con quel mandolino".
(Se non ricordo male)
... rido ancora adesso.
Amato e odiato: c'erano anche genitori che proibivano ai figli di vedere "quei film".
Un po' come altri che identificavano Sordi con l'italiano medio che mal tolleravano.


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io segnalo che esistono...
> 
> una potrebbe esser lei.. da qui il discorso della noia..
> 
> ...



Certo che esistono,e mi stanno anche sui coglioni...a mi chi scherza con la vita altrui mi sta sui coglioni.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sa chi mi ricorda lei? *Donatella Erezione, quella di splentito splendent!
> *
> ah pure, vero, dimenticavo. Immensa la Magnani, si...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Medea non l'ho visto. Mi incuriosisce.
> Sì, è vero, il terzo vede la Pina innamorata del fornaio Abatantuono...
> La scena in cui a Fantozzi "viene un leggerissimo sospetto" dopo aver trovato tonnellate di pane ovunque riesce a farmi ridere adesso a più di 35 anni di distanza.
> Io vidi questo film al cinema in prima visione.
> ...


bello Medea.. pesante ovviamente ma bello. La Callas vabbeh 

Fantozzi è tragicamente realista.. quando ho iniziato a lavorare nella mia di Megaditta mi ha iniziato a far ridere di meno....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che esistono,e mi stanno anche sui coglioni...a mi chi scherza con la vita altrui mi sta sui coglioni.


Eh beh.. A me anche quelli dell Isis o gli evasori fiscali, o le figlie di papa ministre che ci governano, stanno sui coglioni...

E scherzano con la vita degli altri anche quelle.. E mica poco

Bisogna sopportare un bel po di cose.. 
Coraggio..


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè ho paura di essere una persona che dopo un po si annoia a prescindere... Non so come farti capire...
> Cioè ho paura che magari ora mi lascio, mi vivo la mia vita, poi incontro un altro mi innamoro e dopo 4 anni mi annoio... Potrebbe essere che sia io così.... Che sia sempre in cerca di novità... Non lo so... Io sono un casino!!!


Tu non sei un casino. 
Tu ancora non hai ben chiaro chi sei e cosa vuoi, ma niente è più consigliabile che vivere per capirlo.
E vivere è anche, purtroppo, come dico spesso, anche fare cose sbagliate per poi trovarsi a ragionarci su.
Di cose sbagliate ne ho fatte anch'io, e credo un po' tutti.
A 28 anni molte volte la voglia di vivere novità è tremendamente più forte che quella di fermarsi a godere dei progetti che si sono realizzati.
Ma la stessa voglia di vivere puoi averla, magari sulla spinta dell'ansia, a 40 anni e passa.
"Sono gli ultimi anni" può costituire una forte spinta emotiva a fare determinate cose che prima avresti aborrito.
Ora, tu sei invece in un casino. 
E devi trovare una soluzione, e il ragionamento che porterai avanti per uscire fuori da tutto questo ti sarà utile per diventare un po' più consapevole di quello che sei e quello che vuoi nel futuro.
Prima di tutto: l'innamoramento è un sentimento potente, ma di limitata durata.
Finisce prima o poi.
L'attrazione sessuale non dura in eterno, può sopravvivergli, come pure calare con gli anni o morire con esso.
Quello che dura più a lungo è l'affetto, il profondo legame che unisce due persone che hanno condiviso un percorso di vita insieme per tanti anni. 
E' per rispetto a questo che le tue scelte dovranno andare in una certa direzione.


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh, questo mi rincuora, nel senso che non vorrei essere una persona perennemente insoddisfatta...
> E' come se per capire se la mia è insoddisfazione personale o insoddisfazione della mia storia, avessi bisogno di stare sola (l'amante non sarebbe stato contemplato in questa decisione, ma tant'è, ormai è successo, che possiamo farci...)


lascia perdere anche i casi clinici.    secondo me stai divagando e basta.


vivi una relazione che ti "annoia".   perchè?  perchè è banalmente finita (almeno per te) e non vuoi ammetterlo? pol'esse.

perchè l'idea di un impegno a lungo termine ti fa sentire  ingabbiata?   boh, pol'esse come no.

ti annoi perchè ti annoi?   nel senso che sei la perenne insoddisfatta?   anche questo pol'esse.  come no.


la risposta che cerchi al tuo problema attuale è quasi sicuramente molto semplice.   il che non toglie che a 28 anni sarebbe d'uopo che tu avessi chiaro chi sei e cosa vuoi da te stessa e dagli uomini.

giusto per trarre del buono anche da questa situazione.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bello Medea.. pesante ovviamente ma bello. La Callas vabbeh
> 
> Fantozzi è tragicamente realista.. *quando ho iniziato a lavorare nella mia di Megaditta mi ha iniziato a far ridere di meno*....


a chi lo dici... 
"Gesù è nato, tanti auguri all'amministratore delegato"


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh, questo mi rincuora, nel senso che non vorrei essere una persona perennemente insoddisfatta...
> E' come se per capire se la mia è insoddisfazione personale o insoddisfazione della mia storia, avessi bisogno di stare sola (l'amante non sarebbe stato contemplato in questa decisione, ma tant'è, ormai è successo, che possiamo farci...)


Le insoddisfazioni, la noia come vuoi chiamare ste cose fanno parte della vita di ognuno di noi.
Bisogna saperci convivere perchè sono fasi, come sono fasi quei momenti di delirio passionale, la serenità, il dolore, le incazzature.
Certo, lo stare da sola ti aiuta a capire meglio te stessa. Calcola che gli errori nel corso della vita si possono fare, succede. Succede sia se hai sempre avuto una relazione, sia se sei sempre stata da sola, sia se ti diverti a cambiare uomo ogni tot. Ma è dagli errori che si impara, non dallo stare sotto una campana di vetro.
Devi razionalizzare quello che è successo e farci i conti, metti in conto che può portarti sofferenza... E accettare poi quello che riesci a capire di te. 
Che questo significhi stare sola, con il tuo ragazzo o con chiunque altro.


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a chi lo dici...
> "Gesù è nato, tanti auguri all'amministratore delegato"


penso si possa riassumere il tutto con questa scena....geniale e vera :rotfl:


[video=youtube;BcTeYDqrbeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTeYDqrbeg[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Io sarò tardo.. Ma non ho ancora capito dove stanno questi errori della nostra amica, che per sua stessa ammissione non riconosce alcun errore nella impulso che ha avuto..

Se poi vogliamo definire come errore un qualcosa che arreca danno diretto o indiretto al prossimo, allora va bene..

Ma l errore a casa mia è un'altra cosa

E qui l unico errore che ci sarebbe stato è quello che si voleva scopare Icardi, e si è per errore ritrovata nel letto Morata....


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sarò tardo.. Ma non ho ancora capito dove stanno questi errori della nostra amica, che per sua stessa ammissione non riconosce alcun errore nella impulso che ha avuto..
> 
> Se poi vogliamo definire come errore un qualcosa che arreca danno diretto o indiretto al prossimo, allora va bene..
> 
> ...



Ahahhahaha effettivamente fra i due Morata lo preferisco ma purtroppo porta una brutta (brutta brutta) maglia... :up:
Penso che con "errori" gli altri intendano l'errore di aver forse affrettato le cose con il discorso casa ecc...
Per quanto riguarda l'errore inteso come "scopare con un altro che tra l'altro conosce il tuo uomo", beh se non è un errore questo! Cioè io non l'ho percepito come tale perchè quando l'ho fatto ero felice... poi ovvio, con il senno di poi e con tutte le paturnie che ho adesso, può essere tranquillamente catalogato come tale...
però ripeto, poi ognuno la pensa diversamente anche in base alle proprie esperienze, io ho sbagliato solo a non esternare prima i miei malumori con il mio fidanzato, cosa che, alla lunga, mi ha portato ad un insoddisfazione perenne, che ho sfogato con l'altro.
Ma non mi pento di quello che ho fatto, lo rifarei, se è servito a farmi rendere conto di questa situazione.
Ora devo solo arrivare ad acquistare quelle consapevolezze che mi mancano, come detto bene da Danny.


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahhahaha effettivamente fra i due Morata lo preferisco ma purtroppo porta una brutta (brutta brutta) maglia... :up:
> Penso che con "errori" gli altri intendano l'errore di aver forse affrettato le cose con il discorso casa ecc...
> Per quanto riguarda l'errore inteso come "scopare con un altro che tra l'altro conosce il tuo uomo", beh se non è un errore questo! Cioè io non l'ho percepito come tale perchè quando l'ho fatto ero felice... poi ovvio, con il senno di poi e con tutte le paturnie che ho adesso, può essere tranquillamente catalogato come tale...
> però ripeto, poi ognuno la pensa diversamente anche in base alle proprie esperienze, io ho sbagliato solo a non esternare prima i miei malumori con il mio fidanzato, cosa che, alla lunga, mi ha portato ad un insoddisfazione perenne, che ho sfogato con l'altro.
> ...


mi sei improvvisamente diventata simpatica.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Per me l errore è andar a votare con l idea di votare Renzi, e metter la croce su Grillo...
E uscir fuori dal seggio e disperarsi..

Dopo 6 mesi mettermi le mani nei capelli x aver votato Renzi... Beh...
Queste sono errate valutazioni causa effetto. Se ne fanno a decine quotidianamente senza nemmeno accorgersene..


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sarò tardo.. Ma non ho ancora capito dove stanno questi errori della nostra amica, che per sua stessa ammissione non riconosce alcun errore nella impulso che ha avuto..
> 
> Se poi vogliamo definire come errore un qualcosa che arreca danno diretto o indiretto al prossimo, allora va bene..
> 
> ...


Diciamo che nella logica dei comuni mortali andare a letto con un'altra persona che non sia il partner, reiteratamente, si può parlare di errore (o carognata o quello che vuoi) nei confronti della persona con cui si sta. 
Che poi scopare in giro non sia considerato errore da chi commette il fatto ci sta, ognuno deve assumere con se stesso le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che nella logica dei comuni mortali andare a letto con un'altra persona che non sia il partner, reiteratamente, si può parlare di errore (o carognata o quello che vuoi) nei confronti della persona con cui si sta.
> Che poi scopare in giro non sia considerato errore da chi commette il fatto ci sta, ognuno deve assumere con se stesso le proprie responsabilità.


Ah ecco.. Collocato nel gesto...

Io stamani ho fatto un errore di fissare alle 10 un incontro di lavoro, e ho fatto tardi..
Ma quando ho fissato per le 10 io ero sicuro che fissavo per le 10,  non ho fatto nessun errore.. Ho valutato male


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ecco.. Collocato nel gesto...
> 
> Io stamani ho fatto un errore di fissare alle 10 un incontro di lavoro, e ho fatto tardi..
> Ma quando ho fissato per le 10 io ero sicuro che fissavo per le 10,  non ho fatto nessun errore.. Ho valutato male


una valutazione sbagliata non è un errore?


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sei improvvisamente diventata simpatica.



Ma solo per questo vero???

* brutta (brutta brutta) maglia.. *

*
*Deduco che prima non lo ero...


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ecco.. Collocato nel gesto...
> 
> Io stamani ho fatto un errore di fissare alle 10 un incontro di lavoro, e ho fatto tardi..
> Ma quando ho fissato per le 10 io ero sicuro che fissavo per le 10,  non ho fatto nessun errore.. Ho valutato male


Non ho capito...


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non sei un casino.
> Tu ancora non hai ben chiaro chi sei e cosa vuoi, ma niente è più consigliabile che vivere per capirlo.
> E vivere è anche, purtroppo, come dico spesso, anche fare cose sbagliate per poi trovarsi a ragionarci su.
> Di cose sbagliate ne ho fatte anch'io, e credo un po' tutti.
> ...


Grazie Danny... DAVVERO


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> una valutazione sbagliata non è un errore?


Cerro che si!
Ma è un errore di valutazione, non di intenzione.
Sembra una differenza banale, ma è molto sostanziale


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cerro che si!
> Ma è un errore di valutazione, non di intenzione.
> Sembra una differenza banale, ma è molto sostanziale


sarà la deformazione mentale da giurisprudente, ma un errore è per definizione involontario.

se una cosa è fatta con intenzione, non è un errore.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> sarà la deformazione mentale da giurisprudente, ma un errore è per definizione involontario.
> 
> se una cosa è fatta con intenzione, non è un errore.


Infatti!
Se metto la croce su Grillo per distrazione, e volevo votare fortemente Renzi quello è un ERRORE


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà la deformazione mentale da giurisprudente, ma un errore è per definizione involontario.
> 
> se una cosa è fatta con intenzione, non è un errore.


Quindi nel mio caso non si tratta di "errore", bensì di carognata a gratis!

A parte tutto, davvero mi ha fatto bene parlarne con voi, nonostante le divagazioni calcistiche e cinematografiche...
Spero di poter stare con voi fino a che non arriverò ad una serena conclusione del tutto....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Sennò.. Se si va sulla Valutazione, allora è tutto un errore da mattina a sera..

Io per esempio ho fatto "l'errore" di non credere alla remuntada dell Atletico Madrid ieri sera in Champions, e se non avessi fatto quell "errore" ci avrei puntato sopra 100.000 euro e oggi sarei molto molto felice....


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma solo per questo vero???
> 
> * brutta (brutta brutta) maglia.. *
> 
> ...


diciamo che hai acquistato punti 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Quindi nel mio caso non si tratta di "errore", bensì di carognata a gratis!
> 
> A parte tutto, davvero mi ha fatto bene parlarne con voi, nonostante le divagazioni calcistiche e cinematografiche...
> Spero di poter stare con voi fino a che non arriverò ad una serena conclusione del tutto....


...mi auguro che vorrai restare con noi anche oltre la serena conclusione


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che hai acquistato punti
> 
> 
> 
> ...mi auguro che vorrai restare con noi anche oltre la serena conclusione


Direi!


----------



## Alice II (14 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che hai acquistato punti
> 
> 
> 
> ...mi auguro che vorrai restare con noi anche oltre la serena conclusione



Volentieri certo!!!

Magari potrei leggere di qualche altra disgraziata tipo la sottoscritta.... :carneval:

Vi tengo informati sulle dinamiche future... Intanto ho deciso due cose:
- di impegnarmi per cercare di capire cosa provo per il mio ragazzo...
- di impegnarmi a non dare segni di vita all'altro... E in questo caso dipende solo da me, perchè lui di sua volontà mi avrà cercato due volte in 6 mesi...
Indi, niente scuse... SVEGLIAMOCI :up:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Volentieri certo!!!
> 
> Magari potrei leggere di qualche altra disgraziata tipo la sottoscritta.... :carneval:
> 
> ...


Tempo 20,giorni e restituiremo all umanità una ragazzina purificata nel corpo e nella anima.. Vedrai!


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Volentieri certo!!!
> 
> Magari potrei leggere di qualche altra disgraziata tipo la sottoscritta.... :carneval:
> 
> ...


leggere il forum (anche le altre sezioni) ti impegna la mente ed il cuore, così non ti viene da pensare all'altro.

terapia di disimpegno a costo zero.


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> questa è una stronzata copiata pari pari da un film. Tra l'altro pure brutto.


L'hai visto pure tu?


----------



## Bender (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spengicuore?a me sembra proprio già spento,e dovresti pensare di spegnere pure il resto.Non ami il tuo uomo,lascialo,non continuare a prenderlo per il culo,*goditi i tuoi molteplici perentori attacchi di manico,e dopo una completa devastazione...chiama i vigili del fuoco....!*
> Ok le seppie con la punta rosa,non giocare con la vita e i sentimenti altrui....


è bello vedere che passa il tempo,ma certe cose non cambiano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,anche le storie si ripetono però


----------



## Bender (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son fatto male molto io...visto che dopo 8 mesi,quando ha capito che affondavo mi ha detto:stando con te ho capito di amare il mio uomo...:rotfl:
> 
> Dopo 5 anni ci siamo ripresi...da single tutti e due...e stavolta dopo 5 mesi di allegria...gli ho detto:stando con te ho capito di amare la mia libertà....:rotfl:


ogni tanto salta fuori qualche pezzo nuovo del puzzle,interessante


----------



## Bender (15 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che non è la mia giornata della chiarezza.
> Se non mi ha capito nessuno è certamente colpa mia.
> Io ho detto (partendo dal caso del topic che è scritto da una ragazza che non è chiaro perché sia andata a convivere) che capita spesso che ci sia chi vada a convivere o si sposi per realizzare un progetto che è preesistente alla persona con cui lo si realizza.
> Cioè per idea, esigenza personale o indotta dalla famiglia, ma è difficile separare le cose, si immagina il proprio futuro solo in coppia o in famiglia.
> ...


molto probabilmente non ho capito nulla,e forse sono ancora troppo legato al mondo romantico e arcobaleno dei libri e dei film,ma a parer mio il neretto,che non necessariamente deve essere famiglia,ma può anche essere una vita perennemente in viaggio all'avventura o altro,è forse la parte più bella e nobile che ci può essere nell'amore.
lasciare una parte di noi stessi all'altra persona e magari riceverne una parte a nostra volta, che ci cambia per quello che siamo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ogni tanto salta fuori qualche pezzo nuovo del puzzle,interessante


Cerca di essere presente questi giorni.....


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> *Ahahhahaha effettivamente fra i due Morata lo preferisco ma purtroppo porta una brutta (brutta brutta) maglia..*. :up:


:up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> penso si possa riassumere il tutto con questa scena....geniale e vera :rotfl:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;BcTeYDqrbeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTeYDqrbeg[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bellissimo il saltello quando si spaventa


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bellissimo il saltello quando si spaventa


Pagine di pura ilarità... :rotfl:
Mi rode che stamattina sarò poco sul forum. 

Impegno istituzionale: riunione del gran consiglio dei dieci assenti.
Mi tocca.


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pagine di pura ilarità... :rotfl:
> Mi rode che stamattina sarò poco sul forum.
> 
> Impegno istituzionale: riunione del gran consiglio dei dieci assenti.
> Mi tocca.


come ti capisco :unhappy:

saluti al Duca Conte :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come ti capisco :unhappy:
> 
> saluti al Duca Conte :rotfl:


Speriamo non acceleri leggerissimamente la voce...   :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Speriamo non acceleri leggerissimamente la voce...   :rotfl:


e la smetta di toccarmi il culo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Pagine di pura ilarità... :rotfl:
> Mi rode che stamattina sarò poco sul forum.
> 
> Impegno istituzionale: riunione del gran consiglio dei dieci assenti.
> Mi tocca.


Io spero che sarai uno di quelli che non andrà via da qui...


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che sarai uno di quelli che non andrà via da qui...


Oscuro, finché rimarrà quello che considero lo zoccolo duro, non credo andrò da qualche altra parte. 
Siete in pochi ad essere davvero essenziali.


Comunque detto da te, sappi che fa un certo effetto...sul serio eh!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che sarai uno di quelli che non andrà via da qui...


Idem


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro, finché rimarrà quello che considero lo zoccolo duro, non credo andrò da qualche altra parte.
> Siete in pochi ad essere davvero essenziali.
> 
> 
> Comunque detto da te, sappi che fa un certo effetto...sul serio eh!


Ross,cosa ti devo dire?a sto posto poi, uno ci si affeziona,io  mi affeziono un pò pure alle persone,a me sto posto mi ha fatto diventare una persona migliore,sarà che per qualche motivo strano le persone con le quali lego di più finsico per perderle......,ma questa è un'altra storia,impari a convivere con questo karma se di karma vogliamo parlare......
Ecco impari a conviverci,ma alla fine son contento di rimanerci male ogni volta,io ancora nn mi ci abituo...!E dire che anche per motivi professionali...quante volte a dirmi..ci farai l'abitudine...!Ho sempre pensato che quando subentra l'abitudine alle cose brutte,hai perso la tua umanità,e per quanto strano possa sembrare diventi più fragile quando ti abitui alle cose brutte......finisci per non capire più la gravità delle cose,finisci per non star più male...grazie a dio non ho perso la capacità di star male....
Ross,essenziali?non saprei,alla fine qui ci sono i pazzi,le belle persone,le persone molto in gamba,persone che ogni volta hanno la capicità di soprendermi e farmi riflettere,di farmi incazzare...
In questi giorni sto capendo quando reale per me sia diventato questo posto.....e scrivo purtroppo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ross,cosa ti devo dire?a sto posto poi, uno ci si affeziona,io  mi affeziono un pò pure alle persone,a me sto posto mi ha fatto diventare una persona migliore,sarà che per qualche motivo strano le persone con le quali lego di più finsico per perderle......,ma questa è un'altra storia,impari a convivere con questo karma se di karma vogliamo parlare......
> Ecco impari a conviverci,ma alla fine son contento di rimanerci male ogni volta,io ancora nn mi ci abituo...!E dire che anche per motivi professionali...quante volte a dirmi..ci farai l'abitudine...!Ho sempre pensato che quando subentra l'abitudine alle cose brutte,hai perso la tua umanità,e per quanto strano possa sembrare diventi più fragile quando ti abitui alle cose brutte......finisci per non capire più la gravità delle cose,finisci per non star più male...grazie a dio non ho perso la capacità di star male....
> Ross,essenziali?non saprei,alla fine qui ci sono i pazzi,le belle persone,le persone molto in gamba,persone che ogni volta hanno la capicità di soprendermi e farmi riflettere,di farmi incazzare...
> In questi giorni sto capendo quando reale per me sia diventato questo posto.....e scrivo purtroppo.


Perché purtroppo? Che è successo?.. 
Nulla di brutto spero...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché purtroppo? Che è successo?..
> Nulla di brutto spero...


Nulla,purtroppo perchè non pensavo ci tenessi così.:up:


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,purtroppo perchè non pensavo ci tenessi così.:up:



Ciao

qui ho trovato, ma anche nell'altro forum, persone veramente belle! 
Ed è bello, come oltre all'esperienza qui sopra, ci si sente e così cresce un legame particolare. 



sienne


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,purtroppo perchè non pensavo ci tenessi così.:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui ho trovato, ma anche nell'altro forum, persone veramente belle!
> Ed è bello, come oltre all'esperienza qui sopra, ci si sente e così cresce un legame particolare.
> ...


Infatti!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e la smetta di toccarmi il culo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma sei diventata Semenzara? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2016)

Io non ho letto tutto ma una cosa vorrei dire a questa ragazza. La mia insegnante di ginnasio era famosa per essere una spietata carogna ma mi ha lasciato un tesoro di insegnamenti. Uno di quelli che più mi sono serviti nella vita é stato questo: La noia é quello stato in cui sprofondano le menti oziose quando l'ambiente esterno non è stimolante. Ma se la mente é oziosa qualunque ambiente può essere non stimolante mentre una mente attiva che progetta e costruisce proiettata nel futuro ha sempre tante di quelle cose di cui occuparsi che se quello che la circonda non la appaga subito rimedia. In altre parole la noia ci invade quando siamo inappagati ma non abbiamo un progettualità per noi stessi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutto ma una cosa vorrei dire a questa ragazza. La mia insegnante di ginnasio era famosa per essere una spietata carogna ma mi ha lasciato un tesoro di insegnamenti. Uno di quelli che più mi sono serviti nella vita é stato questo: La noia é quello stato in cui sprofondano le menti oziose quando l'ambiente esterno non è stimolante. Ma se la mente é oziosa qualunque ambiente può essere non stimolante mentre una mente attiva che progetta e costruisce proiettata nel futuro ha sempre tante di quelle cose di cui occuparsi che se quello che la circonda non la appaga subito rimedia. In altre parole la noia ci invade quando siamo inappagati ma non abbiamo un progettualità per noi stessi.


Eccallà....a me una professoressa così mai....o glis tavo sulle palle...o mi adoravano...una pure troppo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutto ma una cosa vorrei dire a questa ragazza. La mia insegnante di ginnasio era famosa per essere una spietata carogna ma mi ha lasciato un tesoro di insegnamenti. Uno di quelli che più mi sono serviti nella vita é stato questo: La noia é quello stato in cui sprofondano le menti oziose quando l'ambiente esterno non è stimolante. Ma se la mente é oziosa qualunque ambiente può essere non stimolante mentre una mente attiva che progetta e costruisce proiettata nel futuro ha sempre tante di quelle cose di cui occuparsi che se quello che la circonda non la appaga subito rimedia. In altre parole la noia ci invade quando siamo inappagati ma non abbiamo un progettualità per noi stessi.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tessa (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,purtroppo perchè non pensavo ci tenessi così.:up:


Bello


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Bello


Insomma...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma...


È bello invece spendere tempo o pensiero per cose o persone a cui si tiene.. Penso sia una cosa bella


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

*Il gran consiglio dei dieci assenti*

Signori miei

Al Gran Consiglio dei dieci Assenti eravamo solo in cinque: il Mega Direttore Galattico, l'Onorevole Direttore Cavaliere Conte, il Direttore Totale e due merdacce (io e collega: rag. Fantozzi e rag. Filini). 
Gli altri erano chi in vacanza a Cortina, chi a giocare d'azzardo a Montecarlo...per i ricchi il fine settimana inizia venerdì.

Inutile dire che con quella gente puoi solo chinare ogni giorno di più la schiena, sperando che prima o poi a furia di prenderlo nel culo non sentirai più niente...solo un compiaciuto stordimento.
Ora mi attende un pomeriggio a smaltire la sbornia di ieri e la rabbia di oggi. Ma son qui tra noi, almeno! 



Visto che il 3d è di una cara toscanaccia e non il mio, cerco di rendermi utile dicendole che si riceve tanto supporto da questo forum...è popolato sul serio da bella gente (oscuro su tutti...penso ti sia accorta di che razza di favoloso personaggio sia). Tieni duro qui dentro, cerca di essere presente e non te ne pentirai. :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Signori miei
> 
> Al Gran Consiglio dei dieci Assenti eravamo solo in cinque: il Mega Direttore Galattico, l'Onorevole Direttore Cavaliere Conte, il Direttore Totale e due merdacce (io e collega: rag. Fantozzi e rag. Filini).
> Gli altri erano chi in vacanza a Cortina, chi a giocare d'azzardo a Montecarlo...per i ricchi il fine settimana inizia venerdì.
> ...


Tranquillo che sono uno quasi normale...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Skorpio*



Skorpio ha detto:


> È bello invece spendere tempo o pensiero per cose o persone a cui si tiene.. Penso sia una cosa bella


C'è il risovolto della medaglia skorpio.....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> C'è il risovolto della medaglia skorpio.....


Quello c'è sempre... 
Anche per chi sta qui nel completo disinteresse di dove sta e di chi ci sta.

Ma in un modo o nella altro i conti vanno fatti sempre con tutta la medaglia...

In ogni caso... 
E una medaglia con due facce sorridenti non l hanno ancora inventata..


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello c'è sempre...
> Anche per chi sta qui nel completo disinteresse di dove sta e di chi ci sta.
> 
> Ma in un modo o nella altro i conti vanno fatti sempre con tutta la medaglia...
> ...


E che sono un fottuto idealista....!vabbè allora mi accontento che non c'è neanche la medaglia con due facce tristi...consapevole che se esistesse da me verrebbe...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E che sono un fottuto idealista....!vabbè allora mi accontento che non c'è neanche la medaglia con due facce tristi...consapevole che se esistesse da me verrebbe...


Certo che non c'è!  ogni medaglia ha sempre 2 facce..
Ognuno di noi ha propri ideali.. Ma se non sono riconosciuti o perseguiti da chi ci è a volte accanto, ciò non vuol dire rinunciarvi.. Per noi.

Gli ideali servono a farci star bene con noi stessi, senza distanziarci da chi è diverso da noi...

Diversamente servono solo a costruirci e calarci in gusci protettivi, fuori dai quali si soffre..


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che non c'è!  ogni medaglia ha sempre 2 facce..
> Ognuno di noi ha propri ideali.. Ma se non sono riconosciuti o perseguiti da chi ci è a volte accanto, ciò non vuol dire rinunciarvi.. Per noi.
> 
> Gli ideali servono a farci star bene con noi stessi, senza distanziarci da chi è diverso da noi...
> ...


Messaggio trasversale?:rotflai  famose due risate skorpio....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Messaggio trasversale?:rotflai  famose due risate skorpio....


Sarà meglio, dai!!! Che qui mi sa tanto che la nostra amica era un fake x farci azzannare.. 
Speriamo torni..


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà meglio, dai!!! Che qui mi sa tanto che la nostra amica era un fake x farci azzannare..
> Speriamo torni..


No, non ho nessuna voglia di azzannare....proprio no.:up:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> No, non ho nessuna voglia di azzannare....proprio no.:up:


E comunque io una cosa l ho capita.. È quella regola del 5...
Io al 3 colpo sono bracco come un condannato a morte.. Cosa cazzo ci avrò nella testa non lo so... 
Eppure da giovane ero un ragazzino tanto devoto e preciso...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> E comunque io una cosa l ho capita.. È quella regola del 5...
> Io al 3 colpo sono bracco come un condannato a morte.. Cosa cazzo ci avrò nella testa non lo so...
> Eppure da giovane ero un ragazzino tanto devoto e preciso...


Ma con le donne ci sono regole?
Vero è che a volte è questione di culo,nel senso che se capiti al posto giusto,al momento giusto,te diverti e non poco...

Eppure da giovane ero un ragazzino per nulla devoto,per niente presciso..


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con le donne ci sono regole?
> Vero è che a volte è questione di culo,nel senso che se capiti al posto giusto,al momento giusto,te diverti e non poco...
> 
> Eppure da giovane ero un ragazzino per nulla devoto,per niente presciso..


Io da giovane non battevo chiodo, ho dato il primo bacio a 19 anni e mi sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito, ma dopo nemmeno 2 mesi quel dito me lo potevo mettere in culo...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io da giovane non battevo chiodo, ho dato il primo bacio a 19 anni e mi sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito, ma dopo nemmeno 2 mesi quel dito me lo potevo mettere in culo...


Io non saprei,andavo a giornate,però ecco,il primo bacio era la donna di un altro.....,la prima trombata era la donna di un altro.....,il primo culo era la donna di un altro....da giovane rimediavo dalle donne degli altri...che ti devo dire?meglio questo che il tuo dito ar culo...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io non saprei,andavo a giornate,però ecco,il primo bacio era la donna di un altro.....,la prima trombata era la donna di un altro.....,il primo culo era la donna di un altro....da giovane rimediavo dalle donne degli altri...che ti devo dire?meglio questo che il tuo dito ar culo...


Molto meglio!!
E poi ero pure innamorato delle ragazze dei miei amici... 
Partivano coi px fuori dal liceo, a fine scuola, con le pupporine che si vedevano dalle magliette..

E io li con un biciclettino del cazzo..


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Molto meglio!!
> E poi ero pure innamorato delle ragazze dei miei amici...
> Partivano coi px fuori dal liceo, a fine scuola, con le pupporine che si vedevano dalle magliette..
> 
> E io li con un biciclettino del cazzo..


Io non ero innamorato...al liceo moto da cross e poi moto da strada..non dovrei essere qui oggi....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ero innamorato...al liceo moto da cross e poi moto da strada..non dovrei essere qui oggi....


Grande!!
Però una cosi fulgida carriera cosi bruscamente interrotta.. 
Moto, culi delle altre... 

Puoi dare ancora molto.. Ah ah!


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Grande!!
> Però una cosi fulgida carriera cosi bruscamente interrotta..
> Moto, culi delle altre...
> 
> Puoi dare ancora molto.. Ah ah!


Si certo...come no...


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

Rieccomi!!!
Non sono sparita..
Oggi mi sono presa una giornata per me...
Sto piangendo adesso....
Sì perchè continuo a non sapere cosa ho....
Sempre una sensazione di malessere dove di solito sentiamo quella strana sensazione che precede un'esame universitario o un incontro emozionante... Quello strano fastidio alla bocca dello stomaco..
Stamani sono uscita con mia madre... Non fa che mettermi pressione... C'è da pagare questo, quello, poi quando farete un bambino, manca poco, mica vorrai farlo da vecchia...
Sono stata a fare shopping, unica nota positiva della giornata, almeno per ora...
Adesso sono a casa e penso.... Devo fare una fatica immane per non fare quello che vorrei fare....
Mi aiutate??!! Mi odio, mi odio per come sono diventata, per come sto...
Forse la ragazza che mi ha parlato della sua professoressa ha ragione... Sono IO, IO che ho la testa da un'altra parte, che non ho più stimoli dentro me stessa...
Scusate lo sfogo... In giornata spero di tirarmi su... 
Adesso vado giù e mi mangio un dolcetto, magari aiuta...

Ps: non sono un fake... purtroppo!


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Rieccomi!!!
> Non sono sparita..
> Oggi mi sono presa una giornata per me...
> Sto piangendo adesso....
> ...


Ma sei una donna e le donne quando iniziano o vivono una relazione l'ha ammantano di sentimento non sei la sola è pieno di donne come te indecise sul da farsi  quindi prova ,come ti ha detto la maggior parte di noi ,ad analizzare la tua storia ufficiale e prendi provvedimenti e se per caso non riesci fatti aiutare, sei giovane quindi hai dalla tua parte tanto e tanto tempo, non rovinarti la vita


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Rieccomi!!!
> Non sono sparita..
> Oggi mi sono presa una giornata per me...
> Sto piangendo adesso....
> ...


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Rieccomi!!!
> Non sono sparita..
> Oggi mi sono presa una giornata per me...
> Sto piangendo adesso....
> ...



Non l'ho mai pensato.
Ascolta... ieri ci meditavo su... per me dovresti stare lontano dal tuo ragazzo per un po' e riflettere.
Parlane con tua madre e vedi se può accoglierti per un po'.


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai pensato.
> Ascolta... ieri ci meditavo su... per me dovresti stare lontano dal tuo ragazzo per un po' e riflettere.
> Parlane con tua madre e vedi se può accoglierti per un po'.


Danny...sono d'accordo sullo stare da sola. Però penso andare dalla madre sia il modo migliore per alzare un polverone. Hai letto che aspettative nutre nei confronti della figliola? 
L'omo ufficiale nel frattempo dove lo mettiamo, sul ring con il bello-ma-stronzo? 
Rischiamo di far precipitare tutto anzitempo. 

Piuttosto, prudenza...calma raziocinio e sangue freddo. 

Una formula tipo viaggio di lavoro...che ne so...cosa ci possiamo inventare?


----------



## Bender (15 Aprile 2016)

*l'Airone Cenerino*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non sta certo a noi giuidicare cosa sei e quello che sei.Lascia quel povero ragazzo,a quel punto puoi anche non dire,e poi all'orizzonte puoi goderti seppioni,*aironi cenerini*,furetti,nevrotici castori,funghi astiosi,saraghi volitivi,coraggio spiega le ali,pronati,e vai....coraggio...:up:


chissà perché hai scelto proprio quel volatile,fatto sta che ormai dopo più di un anno è diventato un amico fidato un compagno fisso che vedo spesso ogni volta che faccio il mio giro lungo la passeggiata sul mare che va da casa mia al centro città,è sempre li quasi sempre immobile e solo,tranne quando si muove per andare a caccia


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Danny...sono d'accordo sullo stare da sola. Però penso andare dalla madre sia il modo migliore per alzare un polverone. *Hai letto che aspettative nutre nei confronti della figliola? *
> L'omo ufficiale nel frattempo dove lo mettiamo, sul ring con il bello-ma-stronzo?
> Rischiamo di far precipitare tutto anzitempo.
> 
> ...



Credo che la madre si stia interrogando sui progetti della figlia.
Io non inventerei nulla. C'è bisogno di uscire da questa dimensione di interiorità.
E' una crisi, da qualsiasi lato la si voglia vedere.
Magari è la volta buona che confrontandosi con la realtà - che è comunque fatta di altre persone che sono legate al loro progetto - ne esce una qualche soluzione.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che la madre si stia interrogando sui progetti della figlia.
> Io non inventerei nulla. C'è bisogno di uscire da questa dimensione di interiorità.
> E' una crisi, da qualsiasi lato la si voglia vedere.
> Magari è la volta buona che confrontandosi con la realtà - che è comunque fatta di altre persone che sono legate al loro progetto - ne esce una qualche soluzione.



Parlarne alla madre potrebbe essere un inizio, anche secondo me.


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


>



Se è una birra... Sono astemia!!!
Quindi neanche la scusa di essere ubriaca posso usare....


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai pensato.
> Ascolta... ieri ci meditavo su... per me dovresti stare lontano dal tuo ragazzo per un po' e riflettere.
> Parlane con tua madre e vedi se può accoglierti per un po'.



Parlarne a mia madre sarebbe peggio che parlarne a lui... (cosa che peraltro ho fatto, lui comunuque sa che ho delle incertezze attualmente)... Ma dirlo a mia madre.. Non avrei proprio il coraggio... la farei entrare in ansia e basta..
E già ho la mia di ansia... Anche la sua ne faccio a meno.. Sicuramente se continua così prima o poi dovrò farlo ma per adesso non vorrei mettere troppa carne al fuoco...
Il dolcino ha fatto effetto... meglio!:up:


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Danny...sono d'accordo sullo stare da sola. Però penso andare dalla madre sia il modo migliore per alzare un polverone. Hai letto che aspettative nutre nei confronti della figliola?
> L'omo ufficiale nel frattempo dove lo mettiamo, sul ring con il bello-ma-stronzo?
> Rischiamo di far precipitare tutto anzitempo.
> 
> ...



Sono pienamente d'accordo Ross, hai afferrato la situazione in pieno...
Oltretutto mia mamma mi conosce troppo bene, se le parlo sarebbe in grado con poche e semplici domande di farmi raccontare tutta la verità... Per il viaggio ci avevo pensato, purtroppo il più vicino che mi si prospetta è a giugno con le amiche... Fino ad allora mi sa che dovrò cavarmela così...


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Se è una birra... Sono astemia!!!
> Quindi neanche la scusa di essere ubriaca posso usare....


malissimo.  chi non beve birra ha torto. 

io cercherei di impegnare corpo e mente al massimo in qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa, purchè non mi permetta distrazioni e quindi di pensare ad  altro.

non so se possa funzionare anche per te.


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> malissimo.  chi non beve birra ha torto.
> 
> io cercherei di impegnare corpo e mente al massimo in qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa, purchè non mi permetta distrazioni e quindi di pensare ad  altro.
> 
> non so se possa funzionare anche per te.



:rotfl::rotfl:
Sì, infatti devo impegnarmi in qualcosa che mi distragga un pò da tutto, ad esempio ho intensificato la palestra, in pratica vado 4 giorni sui 5 lavorativi...Quello mi aiuta tanto...
Ora comincio a capire che l'altro è come uno svago, qualcosa che "non mi fa pensare", che mi rende semplicemente felice e soddisfatta per quelle due ore... E la sensazione è favolosa ma circoscritta a quelle due ore...
Infatti cosa mi verrebbe da fare adesso, mandargli un messaggino e cercare di incontrarlo stasera... Perchè è come se affidassi alle due ore passate con lui tutto il mio benessere, come se lo volessi concentrare in quelle due ore...
Vi giuro che sto resistendo, stasera penserò soltanto a stare bene con le mie amiche... Non voglio cadere di nuovo.
E domani cercherò di passare una bella giornata con il mio fidanzato... Quello che ho capito è che devo procedere per step... Poi vediamo...
Vi sto assillando con i miei problemi, ma voi come state? Buon week end


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Forse *la ragazza* che mi ha parlato della sua professoressa ha ragione...


 100 punti, di base.


----------



## Alice II (15 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 100 punti, di base.



Era un LUI vero?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Parlarne a mia madre sarebbe peggio che parlarne a lui... (cosa che peraltro ho fatto, lui comunuque sa che ho delle incertezze attualmente)... Ma dirlo a mia madre.. Non avrei proprio il coraggio... la farei entrare in ansia e basta..
> E già ho la mia di ansia... Anche la sua ne faccio a meno.. Sicuramente se continua così prima o poi dovrò farlo ma per adesso non vorrei mettere troppa carne al fuoco...
> Il dolcino ha fatto effetto... meglio!:up:


Ascoltami bene.
Non c'è nulla, credimi, che sia peggio per una madre di vedere un figlio fare una scelta sbagliata, sapendo di sbagliare, per paura di cambiare le sue scelte.
Di peggio c'è solo di capire che il figlio non ha avuto abbastanza fiducia in noi per chiederci un aiuto quando ha avuto il dubbio di star facendo una cosa sbagliata.
Noi genitori non siamo lì per comprare la cucina.
Un genitore può non essere in grado di farlo e non è obbligatorio.
Io la cucina che qui descrivono come la rovina della famiglia media me la sono comprata quando ho potuto e ne sono tutt'ora entusiasta.
Ma un genitore è lì per aiutarti, per comprenderti e anche per cazziarti quando sbagli.
E non c'è cucina, non ci sono soldi che valgano l'infelicità di un figlio.
Tu dici che tua madre è ansiosa.
Ma io immagino che tu qualche febbre, qualche problema che non potevi risolvere, l'abbia avuto.
E immagino pure che tua madre fosse lì. E immagino pure che ti abbia sorriso.
Perchè le madri all'ansia ci sono abituate, nel corso della vita dei figli stiamo costantemente in ansia.
Ma l'ansia diventa paura, grande, quando i figli le cose importanti le nascondono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Era un LUI vero?? :rotfl::rotfl:


no no, ero io.


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Se è una birra... *Sono astemia!!!*
> Quindi neanche la scusa di essere ubriaca posso usare....


Diventi sempre più la donna della mia vita 

Cosa pensi del latte e nesquik?


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Diventi sempre più la donna della mia vita
> 
> Cosa pensi del latte e nesquik?


:rotfl:
La vorrai mica portare sulla cattiva strada?


----------



## tullio (16 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Infatti cosa mi verrebbe da fare adesso, mandargli un messaggino e cercare di incontrarlo stasera... Perchè è come se affidassi alle due ore passate con lui tutto il mio benessere, come se lo volessi concentrare in quelle due ore...
> Vi giuro che sto resistendo, stasera penserò soltanto a stare bene con le mie amiche... Non voglio cadere di nuovo.
> E domani cercherò di passare una bella giornata con il mio fidanzato... Quello che ho capito è che devo procedere per step... Poi vediamo...


O. Wilde: "resisto a tutto tranne che alle tentazioni". Direi che quel messaggino dovresti mandarlo (avresti dovuto... diciamo che vale per il futuro) e quelle due ore dovresti (avresti dovuto...) godertele. Il vero problema, nella tua situazione, non è spassartela o meno con il tipo. Spassarsela, tra adulti consenzienti, non è male. Non è male nemmeno soffrire un poco, alla tua età: fa parte della vita, dell'intensità del vivere. E' uno dei modi per vivere con passione, che è il solo modo giusto. 
La vera cosa che stona è il fidanzato. Un fidanzato che da una parte è solo un ostacolo alla tua passione attuale (e quindi è antipatico, fastidioso, un peso...) e dall'altra non ha nessuna colpa e starà malissimo, senza averne colpa, appena la cosa verrà fuori. Altro che step dopo step: dovrebbe sapere tutto subito. Per onestà, perché un poco di affetto per lui dovresti averlo, per rispetto, per non rovinargli, oltre ai giorni a venire, anche quelli che ora passate insieme e che si riveleranno, appena saprà le cose, come una finzione insopportabile. La serenità e felicità di questi giorni si trasformerà in ipocrisia, in falzità, appena saprà. Gli rovinerai il futuro ma perché rovinargli anche il passato? 
Scusami ma non riesco a vedere i tuoi problemi come drammatici mentre vedo come drammatici i suoi. E tu, che in qualche momento della tua vita, lo hai apprezzato, ora lo stai trattando da scialbo e da stupido. Come si sentirà appena saprà la cosa? Merita di essere scialbo e stupido? Capisco che non sia facile lasciare una persona, non lo è mai. Ma non si merita, oltre al tradimento e all'umiliazione (è amico con il tuo quasi amante), anche di sentirsi uno straccio. 
Un po' di coraggio, ora, subito, e chiudi con lui.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> O. Wilde: "resisto a tutto tranne che alle tentazioni". Direi che quel messaggino dovresti mandarlo (avresti dovuto... diciamo che vale per il futuro) e quelle due ore dovresti (avresti dovuto...) godertele. Il vero problema, nella tua situazione, non è spassartela o meno con il tipo. Spassarsela, tra adulti consenzienti, non è male. Non è male nemmeno soffrire un poco, alla tua età: fa parte della vita, dell'intensità del vivere. E' uno dei modi per vivere con passione, che è il solo modo giusto.
> La vera cosa che stona è il fidanzato. Un fidanzato che da una parte è solo un ostacolo alla tua passione attuale (e quindi è antipatico, fastidioso, un peso...) e dall'altra non ha nessuna colpa e starà malissimo, senza averne colpa, appena la cosa verrà fuori. Altro che step dopo step: dovrebbe sapere tutto subito. Per onestà, perché un poco di affetto per lui dovresti averlo, per rispetto, per non rovinargli, oltre ai giorni a venire, anche quelli che ora passate insieme e che si riveleranno, appena saprà le cose, come una finzione insopportabile. La serenità e felicità di questi giorni si trasformerà in ipocrisia, in falzità, appena saprà. Gli rovinerai il futuro ma perché rovinargli anche il passato?
> Scusami ma non riesco a vedere i tuoi problemi come drammatici mentre vedo come drammatici i suoi. E tu, che in qualche momento della tua vita, lo hai apprezzato, ora lo stai trattando da scialbo e da stupido. Come si sentirà appena saprà la cosa? Merita di essere scialbo e stupido? Capisco che non sia facile lasciare una persona, non lo è mai. Ma non si merita, oltre al tradimento e all'umiliazione (è amico con il tuo quasi amante), anche di sentirsi uno straccio.
> Un po' di coraggio, ora, subito, e chiudi con lui.


:quoto:


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> O. Wilde: "resisto a tutto tranne che alle tentazioni". Direi che quel messaggino dovresti mandarlo (avresti dovuto... diciamo che vale per il futuro) e quelle due ore dovresti (avresti dovuto...) godertele. Il vero problema, nella tua situazione, non è spassartela o meno con il tipo. Spassarsela, tra adulti consenzienti, non è male. Non è male nemmeno soffrire un poco, alla tua età: fa parte della vita, dell'intensità del vivere. E' uno dei modi per vivere con passione, che è il solo modo giusto.
> La vera cosa che stona è il fidanzato. Un fidanzato che da una parte è solo un ostacolo alla tua passione attuale (e quindi è antipatico, fastidioso, un peso...) e dall'altra non ha nessuna colpa e starà malissimo, senza averne colpa, appena la cosa verrà fuori. Altro che step dopo step: dovrebbe sapere tutto subito. Per onestà, perché un poco di affetto per lui dovresti averlo, per rispetto, per non rovinargli, oltre ai giorni a venire, anche quelli che ora passate insieme e che si riveleranno, appena saprà le cose, come una finzione insopportabile. La serenità e felicità di questi giorni si trasformerà in ipocrisia, in falzità, appena saprà. Gli rovinerai il futuro ma perché rovinargli anche il passato?
> Scusami ma non riesco a vedere i tuoi problemi come drammatici mentre vedo come drammatici i suoi. E tu, che in qualche momento della tua vita, lo hai apprezzato, ora lo stai trattando da scialbo e da stupido. Come si sentirà appena saprà la cosa? Merita di essere scialbo e stupido? Capisco che non sia facile lasciare una persona, non lo è mai. Ma non si merita, oltre al tradimento e all'umiliazione (è amico con il tuo quasi amante), anche di sentirsi uno straccio.
> Un po' di coraggio, ora, subito, e chiudi con lui.


Quoto, verde e bentornato.


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> O. Wilde: "resisto a tutto tranne che alle tentazioni". Direi che quel messaggino dovresti mandarlo (avresti dovuto... diciamo che vale per il futuro) e quelle due ore dovresti (avresti dovuto...) godertele. Il vero problema, nella tua situazione, non è spassartela o meno con il tipo. Spassarsela, tra adulti consenzienti, non è male. Non è male nemmeno soffrire un poco, alla tua età: fa parte della vita, dell'intensità del vivere. E' uno dei modi per vivere con passione, che è il solo modo giusto.
> La vera cosa che stona è il fidanzato. Un fidanzato che da una parte è solo un ostacolo alla tua passione attuale (e quindi è antipatico, fastidioso, un peso...) e dall'altra non ha nessuna colpa e starà malissimo, senza averne colpa, appena la cosa verrà fuori. Altro che step dopo step: dovrebbe sapere tutto subito. Per onestà, perché un poco di affetto per lui dovresti averlo, per rispetto, per non rovinargli, oltre ai giorni a venire, anche quelli che ora passate insieme e che si riveleranno, appena saprà le cose, come una finzione insopportabile. La serenità e felicità di questi giorni si trasformerà in ipocrisia, in falzità, appena saprà. Gli rovinerai il futuro ma perché rovinargli anche il passato?
> Scusami ma non riesco a vedere i tuoi problemi come drammatici mentre vedo come drammatici i suoi. E tu, che in qualche momento della tua vita, lo hai apprezzato, ora lo stai trattando da scialbo e da stupido. Come si sentirà appena saprà la cosa? Merita di essere scialbo e stupido? Capisco che non sia facile lasciare una persona, non lo è mai. Ma non si merita, oltre al tradimento e all'umiliazione (è amico con il tuo quasi amante), anche di sentirsi uno straccio.
> Un po' di coraggio, ora, subito, e chiudi con lui.



Ciao Tullio, e buon lunedì a tutti!
Guarda non posso che darti ragione a parole... Poi nei fatti sono una scema... Una stronza... Una senza palle...
Sto vivendo (e di conseguenza sto facendo vivere a lui) una vita di merda... Vuota, infelice...
Non mi sento mai in pari, mai in pace con il mondo...
Ho un malessere fisso... Forse è perchè in cuor mio so che non c'è più niente da fare... O forse perchè continuo a vedere da parte sua degli sforzi per capirmi, per venirmi incontro, mentre da parte mia c'è un muro....
Forse è solo un mio momento, un momento di crisi mia verso la vita in generale... A volte ho pensato che se non avessi fatto quello che ho fatto starei meglio.. Non avrei questi problemi.. Maledico il giorno in cui, incoscientemente, ho deciso di buttarmi in questa cosa... Ma mi sembra idiota addossare la colpa esclusivamente a questa cosa... Probabilmente era un mio malessere preesistente che prima o poi sarebbe venuto fuori lo stesso, questo è stato solo il modo (certamente infimo e sbagliato) per portarlo a galla....
Non so... Certi momenti mi sembra di stare meglio, di essere pronta a recuperare.... Altri sono completamente allo sbando..... Tipo adesso.... Ok è lunedì mattina e sono sveglia dalle 6 perchè una zanzara mi ha ronzato nelle orecchie per un'ora, ma non credo dipenda solo da questo il mio nervosismo...
Oltretutto vorrei chiedervi anche un parere su un'altra cosa che in questi giorni ho scoperto ma un pò mi vergogno e mi sento scema....


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

non aver paura, racconta pure


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non aver paura, racconta pure



In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
La cosa che mi disturba è che lui non ha Instagram..
Considerato questo quindi, non può essere che questa ragazza gli sia capitata nel profilo o gli abbia messo qualche mi piace e lui sia andata a guardarla... Perchè non avendo lui instagram è impossibile...
Quindi lui va proprio a cercarla tramite google e cerca il suo profilo instagram, conoscendo quindi nome e cognome... La ragazza io non la conosco, è di un paese vicino al nostro...
Non so cosa pensare.... Mi da fastidio questa cosa, anche se non fosse successo nulla... Cioè voglio dire, ok, se vedesse chi cero io meglio di no... Però il fatto di non avere il social e cercare comunque una persona, boh...
Non capisco... Le mie amiche mi hanno consigliato di affrontarlo subito... Ma io invece vorrei aspettare per capire meglio se c'è qualcosa sotto... Perchè così e basta, in teoria non avrebbe fatto niente di male...
Secondo le mie amiche sto soltanto cercando un pretesto per scaricare su di lui le colpe di ciò che ho fatto io, sperando che l'abbia fatto anche lui per non sentirmi l'unica colpevole... Può essere?
Cmq il fatto non cambia, le ricerche ci sono... Che mi consigliate di fare?


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
> Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
> E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
> ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
> ...



cerca di monitorare la situazione...così, mentre acquisisci certezze in relazione alla tipa, riuscirai anche a capire se ti interessa sul serio la faccenda o stai solo cercando una scusa per sentirti meno in colpa.


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
> Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
> E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
> ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
> ...


Perchè non applichi il tuo metro (tu e il tuo amante) anche al tuo moroso che magari si è accorto da un pezzo del vostro malessere di coppia e cerca una via di fuga?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
> Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
> E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
> ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
> ...



Ciao

cosa ti infastidisce esattamente? 
Che non sta solo a te, ma anche a lui trovare alternative al vostro malessere di coppia?


sienne


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Riguardo la questione Instagram magari è una cavolata. Su fb si caricano foto postate con quella app quindi basta averla vista su fb e da lì risalire al suo account instagram.

Può essere semplice curiosità, sapessi che tizie seguo io su instagram, e non vuol dir nulla.

Però una cosa è simpatica. Noto sempre più spesso che chi tradisce poi tende ad esser geloso e guai se gli si ricambia pan per focaccia.

Per l'altro problema devi ragionarci e lavorare su te stessa. Ti sei data del tempo ma se resti accanto al ragazzo non serve a molto. Allontanandoti potrai capire tante cose, se ti manca davvero, se è lui quello che vuoi. Io resto dell'idea che dovresti mollarlo, perché il rapporto ormai lo hai compromesso con bugie troppo grandi e merita la verità o quantomeno avere la possibilità di scegliere con chi costruirsi un futuro.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Riguardo la questione Instagram magari è una cavolata. Su fb si caricano foto postate con quella app quindi basta averla vista su fb e da lì risalire al suo account instagram.
> 
> Può essere semplice curiosità, sapessi che tizie seguo io su instagram, e non vuol dir nulla.
> 
> ...



Ciao

più che gelosia, mi sembra che si tocchi l'amor proprio. E ciò può dare ben fastidio. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2016)

Non capirò mai la dinamica per cui alcuni tradiscono e contemporaneamente cercano prove sui cellulari del partner.
Il più delle volte travisano anche gli scambi più innocenti con la volontà di darsi un alibi e scaricare inconsciamente la colpa.
Brutta gente....


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non capirò mai la dinamica per cui alcuni tradiscono e contemporaneamente cercano prove sui cellulari del partner.


Verde virtuale.


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti infastidisce esattamente?
> Che non sta solo a te, ma anche a lui trovare alternative al vostro malessere di coppia?
> ...



Mi infastidisce il fatto che io è da tempo che cercavo una maggiore considerazione in lui, e che magari lui invece mi da per scontata e va a guardasi altre al posto mio...
Io se sono arrivata a questo punto è perchè sicuramente ho sbagliato a non affrontare i problemi subito, ma di base mi sono sentita per mesi come invisibile... E' probabile che mi senta ferita nell'orgoglio femminile...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce il fatto che io è da tempo che cercavo una maggiore considerazione in lui, e che magari lui invece mi da per scontata e va a guardasi altre al posto mio...
> Io se sono arrivata a questo punto è perchè sicuramente ho sbagliato a non affrontare i problemi subito, ma di base mi sono sentita per mesi come invisibile... E' probabile che mi senta ferita nell'orgoglio femminile...



Ciao

lui ti conosce. Tu stessa hai detto, che quando fai muro, non c'è santo che ti smuovi. 
Può ben essere, che anche lui si è stancato di aspettare che tu svuotassi il sacco. 
Intanto non lo hai fatto. Hai trovato per te una TUA  soluzione al problema ... 
E lui una sua ... forse. Perché ancora non sai nulla di preciso ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce il fatto che io è da tempo che cercavo una maggiore considerazione in lui, e che magari lui invece mi da per scontata e va a guardasi altre al posto mio...
> Io se sono arrivata a questo punto è perchè sicuramente ho sbagliato a non affrontare i problemi subito, ma di base mi sono sentita per mesi come invisibile... E' probabile che mi senta ferita nell'orgoglio femminile...


è lo stesso orgoglio femminile che ti impedisce di ammettere che la tua storia è finita e dovresti prenderne atto?


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè non applichi il tuo metro (tu e il tuo amante) anche al tuo moroso che magari si è accorto da un pezzo del vostro malessere di coppia e cerca una via di fuga?



Infatti, e se è così, vorrei saperlo...
Mi rendo conto di essere egoista in questo, perchè anche lui vorrebbe sapere..
E nel mio caso, NON si parla semplicemente di ricerche su Instagram...
Però non mi sento nemmeno tanto di affrontarlo visto il punto di vista mio, che è molto più colpevole del suo..
E poi affrontarlo su cosa?
Su una ricerca di Instagram?
Potrebbe semplicemente dire che è per curiosità, o che è la sorella di un suo amico, o che frequenta la sua palestra come allieva... ecc...


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce il fatto che io è da tempo che cercavo una maggiore considerazione in lui, e che magari lui invece mi da per scontata e va a guardasi altre al posto mio...


Si ma se anche fosse, lui si limita a veder delle foto su un app, tu hai fatto iniezioni di carne. Han due pesi molto diverse come azioni.

Poi che tu sia stata spinta a farlo per determinati motivi è altro discorso e andrebbe sviscerato a dovere, ma prima di tutto con te stessa. Perché il tuo malessere secondo me si affievolirà solo quando arriverai a patti con te stessa. Ammettendo il perché tu abbia fatto determinate cose ti renderà "libera".


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Riguardo la questione Instagram magari è una cavolata. Su fb si caricano foto postate con quella app quindi basta averla vista su fb e da lì risalire al suo account instagram.
> 
> Può essere semplice curiosità, sapessi che tizie seguo io su instagram, e non vuol dir nulla.
> 
> ...



Falcor grazie della tua risposta 
Non può averla trovata su fb perchè lui non ha nessun tipo di social.... Quindi non regge...
Tra l'altro penso.... Non avendo nessun tipo di social lui non vede quello che pubblico io ne su fb ne su Instagram...
Penso, mai una volta che fosse andato a vedere il mio profilo!!
Cioè, sai che io ho Instagram e ho il profilo pubblico, una capatina ogni tanto se ti interessa qualcosa!!
NO?????? Cioè le cose sono due: o si fida talmente tanto che non ha necessità di guardare il mio profilo, oppure non gliene frega nulla... Forse sto dicendo un  mare di cavolate ma io al suo posto, se non avessi io nessun social e lui li avesse, sarei curiosa di vedere cosa pubblica.... Boh... Non so cosa pensare...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Falcor grazie della tua risposta
> Non può averla trovata su fb perchè lui non ha nessun tipo di social.... Quindi non regge...
> Tra l'altro penso.... Non avendo nessun tipo di social lui non vede quello che pubblico io ne su fb ne su Instagram...
> Penso, mai una volta che fosse andato a vedere il mio profilo!!
> ...



Ciao

non ho nessun social. Perciò non mi passa neanche per la mento come sarebbe se ne avessi. 
È un mondo che non fa parte dei propri pensieri, se non ci stai dentro. 


sienne


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma se anche fosse, lui si limita a veder delle foto su un app, tu hai fatto iniezioni di carne. Han due pesi molto diverse come azioni.
> 
> Poi che tu sia stata spinta a farlo per determinati motivi è altro discorso e andrebbe sviscerato a dovere, ma prima di tutto con te stessa. Perché il tuo malessere secondo me si affievolirà solo quando arriverai a patti con te stessa. Ammettendo il perché tu abbia fatto determinate cose ti renderà "libera".


"Iniezioni di carne" è alla Oscuro.. :rotfl:
Beh, è ovvio che le mie colpe sono sicuramente maggiori...
E' verissimo il fatto di arrivare a compromessi con me stessa... E' come se sapessi già la soluzione ma al momento non avessi la testa di impegnarmi a dovere per agire come dovrei...
Devo dire che parlare con voi mi sta servendo tanto..
Sto male, male come non ero mai stata, per tante cose, per la mia vita che sta andando a rotoli, per il mio ragazzo, per l' altro, per me stessa...
E se qualcuno di voi non mi capisce, io lo comprendo...
Mi rendo conto di comportarmi come una ragazzina in preda ad una crisi adolescenziale (oltre che ormonale..).
Vi capisco... Ma non capisco me stessa!!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Falcor grazie della tua risposta
> Non può averla trovata su fb perchè lui non ha nessun tipo di social.... Quindi non regge...
> Tra l'altro penso.... Non avendo nessun tipo di social lui non vede quello che pubblico io ne su fb ne su Instagram...
> Penso, mai una volta che fosse andato a vedere il mio profilo!!
> ...


Esiste una palestra al mondo senza alcun tipo di social......?......


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esiste una palestra al mondo senza alcun tipo di social......?......



Io la chiamo palestra ma la sua è una scuola di combattimento...
E comunque la parte social la gestisce il suo socio (solo fb)...


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io la chiamo palestra ma la sua è una scuola di combattimento...
> E comunque la parte social la gestisce il suo socio (solo fb)...


Cavoli, quindi se viene tutto a galla le botte saranno da orbi!
E il tizio bello-ma-assai-stronzo sa con chi ha a che fare? 

Scusa, ma mi immedesimo nel tuo fidanzato e ho passato giorni in cui mi sarei picchiato anche con un palo della luce, pur di sfogarmi. 

Chiudo OT.


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Penso, mai una volta che fosse andato a vedere il mio profilo!!
> Cioè, sai che io ho Instagram e ho il profilo pubblico, una capatina ogni tanto se ti interessa qualcosa!!
> NO?????? Cioè le cose sono due: o si fida talmente tanto che non ha necessità di guardare il mio profilo, oppure non gliene frega nulla... Forse sto dicendo un  mare di cavolate ma io al suo posto, se non avessi io nessun social e lui li avesse, sarei curiosa di vedere cosa pubblica.... Boh... Non so cosa pensare...


Non è questione di fiducia, forse appunto solo di curiosità. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Io son nato curioso ad esempio e la prima cosa che faccio conoscendo nuove persone è vedere le loro foto e ciò che condividono su instagram (capisci tanto da instagram )


SpengiCuore ha detto:


> "Iniezioni di carne" è alla Oscuro.. :rotfl:
> Beh, è ovvio che le mie colpe sono sicuramente maggiori...
> E' verissimo il fatto di arrivare a compromessi con me stessa... E' come se sapessi già la soluzione ma al momento non avessi la testa di impegnarmi a dovere per agire come dovrei...
> Sto male, male come non ero mai stata, per tante cose, per la mia vita che sta andando a rotoli, per il mio ragazzo, per l' altro, per me stessa...
> ...


Beh Oscuro è un maestro e in me ha seminato bene 

Per le colpe è trascurabile alla fine dei giochi. Non conta alla fine quale sia maggiore ma che le proprie scelte siano almeno servite a farci capire qualcosa, di noi stessi e di cosa vogliamo. Se hai fatto "errori" e non ne hai tratto insegnamenti allora restano semplici cazzate fatte.

La vita è tua, puoi riprenderne il controllo quando vuoi. Basta non perdere la bussola. Hai 28 anni non 50. Rimetti a posto un tassellino dietro l'altro. Sarà dura non ne ho dubbi. Ma man mano che le cose torneranno a posto avrai sempre un quadro migliore.

Tieni i riflettori puntati su di te, sembra strano che lo dica proprio io, ma non pensare a loro due. Capisci cosa vuoi tu. Magari devi mollare entrambi e coccolare te stessa. Forse sei arrivata a questo punto perché hai sempre cercato di accontentare altri e mai te stessa. E ora le insoddisfazioni gridano prepotentemente di avere soddisfazione.

Puoi uscirne, devi uscirne


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cavoli, quindi se viene tutto a galla le botte saranno da orbi!
> E il tizio bello-ma-assai-stronzo sa con chi ha a che fare?
> 
> Scusa, ma mi immedesimo nel tuo fidanzato e ho passato giorni in cui mi sarei picchiato anche con un palo della luce, pur di sfogarmi.
> ...



Sì, diciamo che le premesse non sono delle più rassicuranti...!
Il "bello-ma-stronzo-oddio-quanto-lo-odio-potessi-lo-leverei-dal-mondo" conosce il mio ragazzo 
E comunque anche io picchierei qualsiasi cosa mi si presentasse davanti ultimamente, quindi tranquillo!


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non è questione di fiducia, forse appunto solo di curiosità. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Io son nato curioso ad esempio e la prima cosa che faccio conoscendo nuove persone è vedere le loro foto e ciò che condividono su instagram (capisci tanto da instagram )
> 
> 
> Beh Oscuro è un maestro e in me ha seminato bene
> ...


Voglio uscirne....
Voglio farcela....
GRAZIE Falcor!


----------



## Tulipmoon (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per le colpe è trascurabile alla fine dei giochi. Non conta alla fine quale sia maggiore ma che le proprie scelte siano almeno servite a farci capire qualcosa, di noi stessi e di cosa vogliamo. Se hai fatto "errori" e non ne hai tratto insegnamenti allora restano semplici cazzate fatte.
> 
> La vita è tua, puoi riprenderne il controllo quando vuoi. Basta non perdere la bussola. Hai 28 anni non 50. Rimetti a posto un tassellino dietro l'altro. Sarà dura non ne ho dubbi. Ma man mano che le cose torneranno a posto avrai sempre un quadro migliore.
> 
> ...



Da dove ti perviene tutta questa saggezza e proposività? Non la ricordo ai bei tempi che furono. Si vede che ti sta illuminando la via questa tua nuova amicizia con il piccolo oracolo della Verità.


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Da dove ti perviene tutta questa saggezza e proposività? Non la ricordo ai bei tempi che furono. Si vede che ti sta illuminando la via questa tua nuova amicizia con il piccolo oracolo della Verità.


Intanto son sempre stato saggio e propositivo 

E con te fui di una delicatezza e comprensione illimitate 

Non conosco oracoli della verità. Solo macchine divoratrici di cibo come se non ci fosse un domani, ah, e pigre


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè non applichi il tuo metro (tu e il tuo amante) anche al tuo moroso che magari si è accorto da un pezzo del vostro malessere di coppia e cerca una via di fuga?


Quoto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Intanto son sempre stato saggio e propositivo
> 
> E con te fui di una delicatezza e comprensione illimitate
> 
> Non conosco oracoli della verità. Solo macchine divoratrici di cibo come se non ci fosse un domani, ah, e pigre



sorvolo

sorvolo

più o meno così quindi?


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
> Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
> E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
> ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
> ...


Che briccone il tuo fidanzato,non merita nulla,ma come osa?
Guarda è vergognoso come fai a stare con lui?ma ti meriti questo tu?
Cioè fammi capire bene,si permette di cercare su instagram una ragazza di un paese vicino?
Non rendendosi conto di procurare un certo nocumento in te,ragazza fulgida e di sani principi?
Guarda quando è troppo e troppo dovresti lasciarlo,non si merita una come te,ha tradito la tua fiducia.....

Adesso ti posso scrivere un cosa con affetto sincero?


MA HAI LA FACCIA COME ER CULO DAVERO....MA A TAVOLA METTI LA CARTA IGIENICA QUANDO MANGI....NON I TOVAGLIOLI......
TU CHE CONTROLLI LUI?TU LA DEA DELLA PECORA?TU LA PESCATRICE DI SEPPIONI TURGIDI E MARMOREI?TU L'INCASTONATRICE DI SIFONI DALLA PUNTA ROSA,CON UN PELO SULLO STOMACO CHE LA METà BASTEREBBE?


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che briccone il tuo fidanzato,non merita nulla,ma come osa?
> Guarda è vergognoso come fai a stare con lui?ma ti meriti questo tu?
> Cioè fammi capire bene,si permette di cercare su instagram una ragazza di un paese vicino?
> Non rendendosi conto di procurare un certo nocumento in te,ragazza fulgida e di sani principi?
> ...


Sto maleeeeeeeeeee :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> più o meno così quindi?
> View attachment 11519


Non vale, nel contratto firmato a dicembre non potevi usare Miyazaki contro di me 



oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda quando è troppo e troppo dovresti lasciarlo,non si merita una come te,ha tradito la tua fiducia.....


:rotfl:

Oscuro dobbiamo emigrare, te ross io, ragazzi semplici, non siam fatti per questi lidi


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sto maleeeeeeeeeee :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



Pure io sto male,davvero.Poi dicono che so stronzo,maschilista,rigido,e intransigente...CAZZO IO.
Ma io voglio stare sereno,poi leggo che ste cose....e cazzo so io?
Ma cazzo....questa santa ragazza si è letteralmente scopata a sangue un collega del suo uomo i due  si conoscono pure,elisei di cazzi,schizzi a pioggia,spaccate a iosa,fratte e anfratti,frizzi lazzi,e impacchi di cazzi,e adesso sta disturbata perchè il suo ragazzo che fa manovra per entrare in macchina...cerca una ragazza su instagram?
Non contenta si è presa pure fino a settembre per capire...per misurare?intanto il fringuello extra continua a svolazzare leggiadro nelle sue mutande con inevitabile solerzia....ed io so maschilista poi?IO?


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Non vale, nel contratto firmato a dicembre non potevi usare Miyazaki contro di me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falcor....ma siamo a questo?e adesso che dovrei scrivere?
Cioè è anche lei che dopo aver fatto un C.I.D con la cappella di una altro uomo controlla lui...normale?a raga me che davero?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Falcor....ma siamo a questo?e adesso che dovrei scrivere?
> Cioè è anche lei che dopo aver fatto un C.I.D con la cappella di una altro uomo controlla lui...normale?a raga me che davero?



Ciao

è sempre un po' la stessa solfa, anche in altri ambiti. 
I principi valgono per gli altri, non per se stessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io sto male,davvero.Poi dicono che so stronzo,maschilista,rigido,e intransigente...CAZZO IO.
> Ma io voglio stare sereno,poi leggo che ste cose....e cazzo so io?
> Ma cazzo....questa santa ragazza si è letteralmente scopata a sangue un collega del suo uomo i due  si conoscono pure,elisei di cazzi,schizzi a pioggia,spaccate a iosa,fratte e anfratti,frizzi lazzi,e impacchi di cazzi,e adesso sta disturbata perchè il suo ragazzo che fa manovra per entrare in macchina...cerca una ragazza su instagram?
> Non contenta si è presa pure fino a settembre per capire...per misurare?intanto il fringuello extra continua a svolazzare leggiadro nelle sue mutande con inevitabile solerzia....*ed io so maschilista poi?IO?*


Mannò, son sicura che varrebbe anche a rovescio... fosse cioè lui a tradire 

E' che qui continuo a leggere Spengicuore preoccupata solo di sé. Molto egocentrica, ed egoista. Ma non quell'egocentrismo ed egoismo "sani". Non so se mi spiego... E sottolineo: io leggo così. Ma non è detto che sia.

Direi però - con un certo margine di sicurezza - che tutta sta palla di Instagram è una cazzata di poco conto, se confrontata con quanto in inizio topic.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è sempre un po' la stessa solfa, anche in altri ambiti.
> I principi valgono per gli altri, non per noi ...
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto?ma sta donna ha 28 anni....invece di sentirsi una merda per tutta una serie di pecore che fa?controlla l'omo?


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Mannò, son sicura che varrebbe anche a rovescio... fosse cioè lui a tradire
> 
> E' che qui continuo a leggere Spengicuore preoccupata solo di sé. Molto egocentrica, ed egoista. Ma non quell'egocentrismo ed egoismo "sani". Non so se mi spiego... E sottolineo: io leggo così. Ma non è detto che sia.
> 
> Direi però - con un certo margine di sicurezza - che tutta sta palla di Instagram è una cazzata di poco conto, se confrontata con quanto in inizio topic.


Spengicuore....te se spento il cervello....


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?ma sta donna ha 28 anni....invece di sentirsi una merda per tutta una serie di pecore che fa?controlla l'omo?



Ciao

si che mi rendo conto. E capisco pure che i miei 28 anni non sono i suoi 28 anni ... 
Ma lei lo ha detto, che non si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto, perché l'ha fatta stare bene ... 
Hai capito? 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?ma sta donna ha 28 anni....invece di sentirsi una merda per tutta una serie di pecore che fa?controlla l'omo?


Tieni conto che di solito chi controlla, chi è eccessivamente geloso, è perché il primo esempio negativo lo ha da se stesso


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che briccone il tuo fidanzato,non merita nulla,ma come osa?
> Guarda è vergognoso come fai a stare con lui?ma ti meriti questo tu?
> Cioè fammi capire bene,si permette di cercare su instagram una ragazza di un paese vicino?
> Non rendendosi conto di procurare un certo nocumento in te,ragazza fulgida e di sani principi?
> ...


ecco.. io questa aggressione gratuita proprio non la capisco... 
insomma.. io ho capito invece che la nostra amica è stata proprio confusa dal suo ragazzo.. ecco...
e con questo atteggiamento si è come dire.. indebolita.. 

e insomma.. guardate che non è mica semplice scoprire queste cose qui.. c'è da pensare..
e intanto i dubbi aumentano e le difese immunitarie svaniscono...

e poi succedono queste cose qui che sono successe.. ora lei è nei casini.. e lui quel porco.. 
scusatemi ma non mi vengono altre parole..
quel porco che continua laidamente a scrutare .. e poi...

chissà cosa ha nella testa... :unhappy:

io me la spiegherei così.. più o meno...


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Ah*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si che mi rendo conto. E capisco pure che i miei 28 anni non sono i suoi 28 anni ...
> Ma lei lo ha detto, che non si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto, perché l'ha fatta stare bene ...
> ...



Ho capito,mo esco...faccio una rapina...uccido pure il direttore della banca...che mi sta pure sul cazzo....e sti cazzi perchè coi soldi della rapina..starò meglio....!A dopo....sto uscendo...armato...!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si che mi rendo conto. E capisco pure che i miei 28 anni non sono i suoi 28 anni ...
> Ma lei lo ha detto, che non si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto, perché l'ha fatta stare bene ...
> ...


beh.. quello che è stata bene.. e meno male..

scusa Sienne.. scopi fuori e stai pure male??   

immagino che quando sia successo a te di scopare fuori, poi sarai stata bene.. sennò siamo davvero al manicomio..


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,mo esco...faccio una rapina...uccido pure il direttore della banca...che mi sta pure sul cazzo....e sti cazzi perchè coi soldi della rapina..starò meglio....!A dopo....sto uscendo...armato...!



Ciao

:rotfl:

ricordati di me ... sono quella fanciulla in montagna. 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Stutacuore facciamo così, passami in privato l'account instagram della tizia. Faccio una perizia e ti dico se vale la pena sospettare.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. quello che è stata bene.. e meno male..
> 
> scusa Sienne.. scopi fuori e stai pure male??
> 
> immagino che quando sia successo a te di scopare fuori, poi sarai stata bene.. sennò siamo davvero al manicomio..



Ciao

io non ho scopato fuori, se permetti. Non so da dove deriva questa tua affermazione. 
Proprio perché non l'ho mai visto come soluzione ai miei problemi di coppia ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non ho scopato fuori, se permetti. Non so da dove deriva questa tua affermazione.
> Proprio perché non l'ho mai visto come soluzione ai miei problemi di coppia ...
> ...


Ah,........
Oh cazzo che gaffe..  
Scusa...


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Comunque... Non so chi abbia mai venduto il pacco dello scopare fuori come soluzione possibile dei problemi di coppia, ma... È un pacco, eh?

Nessuno che dice: ho problemi di coppia, cosa potrei fare? Ideona! Scopo fuori e risolvo tutto!

Non funziona proprio cosi, men che meno per la nostra amica ha funzionato cosi..
Sbaglio?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque... Non so chi abbia mai venduto il pacco dello scopare fuori come soluzione possibile dei problemi di coppia, ma... È un pacco, eh?
> 
> Nessuno che dice: ho problemi di coppia, cosa potrei fare? Ideona! Scopo fuori e risolvo tutto!
> 
> ...



Ciao

a sentire certe scuse dopo, per alcuni sembra che non vi era altra possibilità ... 
L'orco a casa rendeva la vita taaaaaaaalmente noiosa ... ma vuoi mettere?


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a sentire certe scuse dopo, per alcuni sembra che non vi era altra possibilità ...
> L'orco a casa rendeva la vita taaaaaaaalmente noiosa ... ma vuoi mettere?
> ...


Si ma dai.. Alla iniziò l ha detto pero..
Gli piaceva.. Non ha trovato scuse

Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare..

Io apprezzo l esposizione...

Il suo amico avrà apprezzato altro..


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma dai.. Alla iniziò l ha detto pero..
> Gli piaceva.. Non ha trovato scuse
> 
> Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare..
> ...



Ciao

Cosa ha detto?

ha detto, che la convivenza non le andava bene, che si annoiava e perciò ha cercato altre vie ... uscite con amiche. Poi si è avvicinata a lui e hanno intrapreso questa relazione con la regola del 5. A lei è piaciuto e va bene ... 

Forse, è arrivata l'ora di mettere le carte in tavola ... se veramente ci tiene a questo ragazzo almeno un po'. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Cosa ha detto?
> 
> ...


Si, ma non per "risolvere" il rapporto ci è andata...

Se il rapporto andava benone, lasciava l osso li?? Tu dici...? Mah....


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma non per "risolvere" il rapporto ci è andata...
> 
> Se il rapporto andava benone, lasciava l osso li?? Tu dici...? Mah....



Ciao

sta qui il punto! Non si va per questioni del rapporto, ma solo per fatti propri. 
Perciò tirare in mezzo dopo l'altro, è un gioco non tanto pulito. 


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> In pratica da qualche settimana sto controllando la cronologia web del mio fidanzato....
> Avendo accesso al suo indirizzo mail riesco a vedere la cronologia di ciò che lui cerca sul suo smartphone, quindi non solo quello che guarda direttamente dal pc... (lo so, non si fa... )
> E ho notato che cerca ripetutamente e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno una ragazza su Instagram...
> ora voi direte: che vuoi che sia!
> ...



Speravi di trovare qualcosa, eh?
Così avevi la scusa per tenerti l'amante e andare avanti alleggerendo anche la carriola di sensi di colpa-dubbi che stai portando avanti...
Se hai il suo account google puoi vedere anche dove va, altro che profilo instagram di una fantomatica ragazza, quindi puoi toglierti tutti i dubbi che vuoi in merito, comprese le visite al paese vicino...
Dimmi un po', che foto posta sul profilo la tipa?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Secondo le mie amiche sto soltanto cercando un pretesto per scaricare su di lui le colpe di ciò che ho fatto io, sperando che l'abbia fatto anche lui per non sentirmi l'unica colpevole... Può essere?


Le tue amiche hanno perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sta qui il punto! Non si va per questioni del rapporto, ma solo per fatti propri.
> Perciò tirare in mezzo dopo l'altro, è un gioco non tanto pulito.
> ...


.. Non mi sembra abbia la pretesa di proporsi come la Madonna immacolata.. 
Ha più volte detto che è una ragazza sveglia, diciamo..

Poi se noi si vuol dire che lei si vuol proporre come la Madonna, per farla sentire non Madonna, allora va bene...


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

Eccomi, eccomi!!
Andate velocissimi, e la cosa mi piace..! Prendo tutto, commenti buoni e meno buoni, perchè funziona così quando ci si espone...
Adesso però non so da che parte iniziare per rispondere a tutti.
Intanto, mi sembra di essere stata chiara fin dall'inizio, non mi sono presentata come santa ne pretendo di esserlo, mi conosco.
Quando voglio una cosa, la faccio! Non mi sono mai data scuse, forse la prima sera che ci sono uscita, ho pensato semplicemente: "è un'esperienza, mi piace, lo voglio, lo prendo"...
In questo sono molto sincera, si può essere d'accordo o meno, ma è così...
Per quello che sapete voi è ovvio che sono una stronza perchè faccio le corna al mio uomo e poi lo controllo...
Però lui non sa nulla, quindi lui agisce come se io gli fossi fedele (non so se mi spiego)... Detto questo, mi sembra ovvio e scontato che ciò che ho fatto io non ha niente a che vedere con quello che può guardare lui su un banale profilo Instagram.. E' comunque una cosa che se permettete mi dà da pensare...
Magari sto qui a farmi mille pippe mentali e poi mi cornifica allegramente anche lui!  Oppure il mio subconscio ma fa sperare di trovare qualcosa in modo tale che possa sentirmi in qualche modo giustificata a fare quello che ho fatto... I meccanismi del cervello (anche se nel mio caso ben poco) sono strani, incomprensibili a volte...
Ripeto non mi reputo una ragazza da sposare...
Quando dovevo fare qualcosa che mi faceva stare bene, non mi sono mai messa a pensare, ho sempre agito d'istinto... Sbagliando.... Stando male... 
Per rispondere a Danny, c'è anche la localizzazione ma secondo me non funziona bene, mi da sempre gli stessi posti, mentre lui gira spesso per lavoro... Boh.. Non mi voglio spingere a tanto, ripeto la sua sicuramente sarà solo curiosità però vabbè, il campanello si accende...
La tipa pubblica foto normali, da ragazza di 19 anni...
due settimane fa l'ho pure incontrata per caso e l'ho guardata per diversi secondi per capire se era lei, ed era lei.. Forse mi sono fatta suggestionare ma mi è sembrato che anche lei mi abbia tirato un'occhiata strana... Boh... Tutti film...
Cmq, la situazione non cambia.... Io devo capire cosa cavolo voglio (a parte il seppione turgido e marmoreo del "bello-ma-stronzo" ovviamente... ).
NB: a lui non dirò niente di questa cosa.


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Eccomi, eccomi!!
> Andate velocissimi, e la cosa mi piace..! Prendo tutto, commenti buoni e meno buoni, perchè funziona così quando ci si espone...
> Adesso però non so da che parte iniziare per rispondere a tutti.
> Intanto, mi sembra di essere stata chiara fin dall'inizio, non mi sono presentata come santa ne pretendo di esserlo, mi conosco.
> ...



Mi affascini,a te nte frega proprio un cazzo del male che potresti fare a chi ti sta intorno,davvero.
Tu sei la classica persona che se butta sotto uno con la macchina ,controlli se ti ha visto qualcuno,poi te ne vai e sti cazzi....
Sei proprio la classica persona senza scrupoli,che pensi solo a te,il prodotto di questa società incancrenita...
Sei proprio il tipo di persona che mi urta il sistema nervoso,che si diverte a giocare con il culo degli altri...sei la classica persona che alla lunga mi piace pensare che la pagherà....


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2016)

Non ci sono tanti misteri, psicologie incomprensibili, arcani da svelare: tu vuoi il marito tranquillo a casa e l'amante focoso fuori e stai facendo di tutto per soffocare i sensi di colpa e trovare delle giustificazioni per continuare su questa strada. Nulla da dire: sei ben cosciente di cosa comporta. Riguardo alla tipa instagram: parli di foto normali da 19enne. Selfie? Amiche? Cosa spingerebbe secondo te il tuo ragazzo a fare visita a quella pagina? A parte che mi chiedo come tu abbia fatto a risalire dal nick alla ragazza in questione e a beccarla per strada, ma è anche vero che a noi delle grandi città queste cose sembrano impossibili. Anche se a dire il vero nelle realtà piccole mi sembra strano che il tuo comportamento sia invece passato inosservato. Gli uomini con gli altri uomini a volte su certi argomenti non tacciono... specie in palestra. Per dire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2016)

Quanti cavalieri dalla brillante armatura all'armi per redimere la traviata creatura [emoji41]

(Trad. niente di nuovo sotto il sole)


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sono tanti misteri, psicologie incomprensibili, arcani da svelare: tu vuoi il marito tranquillo a casa e l'amante focoso fuori e stai facendo di tutto per soffocare i sensi di colpa e trovare delle giustificazioni per continuare su questa strada. Nulla da dire: sei ben cosciente di cosa comporta. Riguardo alla tipa instagram: parli di foto normali da 19enne. Selfie? Amiche? Cosa spingerebbe secondo te il tuo ragazzo a fare visita a quella pagina? A parte che mi chiedo come tu abbia fatto a risalire dal nick alla ragazza in questione e a beccarla per strada, ma è anche vero che a noi delle grandi città queste cose sembrano impossibili. Anche se a dire il vero nelle realtà piccole mi sembra strano che il tuo comportamento sia invece passato inosservato. Gli uomini con gli altri uomini a volte su certi argomenti non tacciono... specie in palestra. Per dire.



No Danny, se c'è una cosa che NON voglio, è il marito a casa e l'amante focoso fuori... Ti pare che io possa gestire una situazione simile?
Se avessi voluto questo, avrei tenuto l'amante come amante (non me ne sarei invaghita) e avrei tenuto il marito al suo posto tranquillo e beato (cosa che non è perchè lui si rende conto che sono diversa, la mia insofferenza è più che percettibile in casa).... Quindi sicuramente non voglio tenere il piede in due scarpe...
L'altro non lo sento più... Non che per me sia completamente chiusa perchè se dovessi vederlo per caso mi farebbe un certo effetto ma cerco di evitare contatti sia fuori che tramite telefono.... 
I motivi che spingono il mio fidanzato a guarda il profilo proprio di questa ragazza non me li spiego sinceramente... E' una pischellina, manco il suo tipo secondo me... Io ho trovato il profilo perchè ho aperto la pagina che aveva cercato lui, non sono dovuta io risalire al nome, era già scritto nelle ricerche ce aveva fatto lui capito?
E l'ho vista allo stadio, non so nemmeno come abbia fatto ma per l'appunto l'ho vista... Purtroppo ero sola, se fossi stata con lui avrei potuto carpire una qualche reazione nel vederla...


----------



## Alice II (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi affascini,a te nte frega proprio un cazzo del male che potresti fare a chi ti sta intorno,davvero.
> Tu sei la classica persona che se butta sotto uno con la macchina ,controlli se ti ha visto qualcuno,poi te ne vai e sti cazzi....
> Sei proprio la classica persona senza scrupoli,che pensi solo a te,il prodotto di questa società incancrenita...
> Sei proprio il tipo di persona che mi urta il sistema nervoso,che si diverte a giocare con il culo degli altri...sei la classica persona che alla lunga mi piace pensare che la pagherà....



Sono semplicemente sincera, non mi nascondo dietro scuse...
Sono così, farò schifo, ma è così che sono...
Non credo di essere nè la prima nè l'ultima a trovarmi in questa situazione, e se a volte sdrammatizzo non vuol dire che la sera, prima di dormire, non ci pensi al male che posso fare....


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente sincera, non mi nascondo dietro scuse...
> Sono così, farò schifo, ma è così che sono...
> Non credo di essere nè la prima nè l'ultima a trovarmi in questa situazione, e se a volte sdrammatizzo non vuol dire che la sera, prima di dormire, non ci pensi al male che posso fare....


Fuori!


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente sincera, non mi nascondo dietro scuse...
> Sono così, farò schifo, ma è così che sono...
> Non credo di essere nè la prima nè l'ultima a trovarmi in questa situazione, e se a volte sdrammatizzo non vuol dire che la sera, prima di dormire, non ci pensi al male che posso fare....


Sei senza scrupoli.L'essere sinceri c'entra poco.
Come il mafioso che per imporre i propri interessi taglieggia il povero commerciante e dice:sti cazzi sono questo.
Non è sincero è un delinquente.
Pure questa cosa del pensare che ci sono altri come te...ti rassicura?Io rubo...ma se rubano pure gli altri...me sento meglio....!
La sera prima di dormire ci pensi,poi chiudi gli occhi e ti addormenti.....
La mattina ti svegli....e ti frega cazzi.....:up:
Nulla contro di te,è che proprio non sopporto quelli che nella vita si vogliono divertire,e sti cazzi se ci finiscono in mezzo altri poveri sprovveduti...che hanno la sola colpa di essersi fidati...


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perdonami.
> 
> Sai che in tutto il topic non ho letto nessun motto di dispiacere per il tuo compagno?
> 
> ...


...e già...ma sa parlare di calcio


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì', ne abbiamo parlato.... Un giorno ero arrivata al limite e gli ho detto che mi sento in gabbia, che non ho stimoli, che non mi sento desiderata.... Lui mi ha detto che si era accorto dai miei atteggiamenti che qualcosa non andava però, siccome lui sa che io metto un muro quando ho qualcosa e non ne parlo, ha voluto aspettare che fossi io a buttare fuori il mio disagio perchè testuali parole: "non posso sempre tirarti fuori io i problemi, se sono problemi tuoi devi parlarne tu, invece ti metti da una parte, metti il muso e ciao! Devi prenderti le responsabilità di quello che fai e che senti!"... E in effetti ha ragione...
> Mi chiudo e tengo dentro, finchè non scoppio... Mi ha detto che lui sta bene in questa vita insieme, che non gli manca nulla, che il fine settimana sta bene anche con me sul divano, senza fare particolari salti mortali... Mi ha detto che lui ha rinunciato a tanto ma non gli pesa, e che pensa che invece a me pesi stare con lui perchè vorrei stare da sola e vivermi la mia libertà... Poi mi ha detto che devo pensarci bene e che se non cambio atteggiamento alla fine sarà a lui a lasciarmi, perchè lui non ha paura di prendere una decisione, qualsiasi essa sia, che non si fa influenzare dalla casa, che in qualche modo si risolve, che siamo giovani e non possiamo già essere arrivati al limite... Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
> E per adesso va meglio...
> Però poi mi ha chiesto cosa c'era davvero che non andava, perchè non ci poteva credere che fosse solo per il fatto del sentirsi in gabbia o dell'aver comunque cambiato abitudini... E io non sapevo cosa rispondergli perchè in effetti il mio disagio dipende anche dall'altro... Ne è parte integrante... Gli ho parlato sì, del mio disagio, ma era come raccontare le cose a metà...
> ...


Che tu non abbia sensi di colpa verso te stessa lo capisco benissimo, ma che tu non ne abbia vero il tuo compagno che mi lascia perplessa. 
Purtroppo io mi trovo in una situazione simile alla tua. e se mi domandano ti senti in colpa per quello che hai fatto, dirò di no. L'ho detto anche a lui che l'ha scoperto. Perché non era importante. Ma se mi sento in colpa nei suoi confronti la risposta è si perché so di averlo ferito. e mi sentivo in colpa anche prima che mi scoprisse perché era comunque ingiusto nei confronti del nostro rapporto.
E scindere va bene... Va bene forse anche temporeggiare, ma il non capire che un tradimento potrebbe ferirlo e non stare male per questo forse anche no...


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Veniamo al dunque e facciamo il punto della situescion.
> 
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## oro.blu (18 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora come la vedo io:
> Non sei presa dal tuo uomo ne emotivamente ne sessualmente,non lo ami più,non hai nessuna pena per quello che gli stai combinando alle spalle,fondamentalmente non hai neanche troppo rispetto per lui.
> 
> Invaghita del tuo amante?ho qualche dubbio,magari è solo una storia di sesso,ma per sentirti migliore,pensi di avere un coinvolgimento emotivo per avere una sorta di alibi per quello che stai facendo,scopare e basta ti sa di sporco e di poco pulito....



:up::up::up::up:

detta da me poi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quanti cavalieri dalla brillante armatura all'armi per redimere la traviata creatura [emoji41]
> 
> (Trad. niente di nuovo sotto il sole)


:rofl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente sincera, non mi nascondo dietro scuse...
> Sono così, farò schifo, ma è così che sono...
> Non credo di essere nè la prima nè l'ultima a trovarmi in questa situazione, e se a volte sdrammatizzo non vuol dire che la sera, prima di dormire, non ci pensi al male che posso fare....


gli è che stai divagando, come col discorso di Istagram o come si scrive.

tu devi concentrarti sulle ragioni per cui vale la pena proseguire la tua relazione ed il tuo progetto di vita comune con quest'uomo.

se ci sono, quali sono e quanto contano per te.      il resto serve solo a perdere tempo.


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti!
Stanotte ho sognato che mi trovavo in una cascina abbandonata, fredda, in macerie... E c'era una vasca da bagno dove io e l'ex fidanzata del bello-ma-stronzo facevamo il bagno insieme.... 
Sono sempre stata affascinata dal significato dei sogni, chissà cosa vorrà dire....

Scusate per la divagazione ma ormai vi ho preso per il mio diario...
Perplesso, quoto..... -_-


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Stanotte ho sognato che mi trovavo in una cascina abbandonata, fredda, in macerie... E c'era una vasca da bagno dove io e l'ex fidanzata del bello-ma-stronzo facevamo il bagno insieme....
> Sono sempre stata affascinata dal significato dei sogni, chissà cosa vorrà dire....
> 
> ...


Ormai ci hai preso per scemi e ci stai prendendo in giro.

Il prossimo passo è una cosa a tre con la tizia di instagram che vivacizzerà il rapporto con il convivente?
Spero solo che sia tutto inventato perché ogni tanto il pensiero dovrebbe andare a quei poveretti dei tuoi genitori che hanno risparmiato una vita per permetterti di vivere così.


----------



## banshee (19 Aprile 2016)

"ah chicchè, tranquilla... se non mangi la micia, non sei gay (cit.)"

quoto Brunetta, c'hai preso per scemi :rotfl:

comunque dai, buon tutto :up:


----------



## tullio (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io ho chiesto un pò di tempo,  continuare a stare insieme  vedere come va..
> (...)
> Sono matta? Insensibile....???


Il tuo fidanzato non è stupido. Avevi l'occasione d'oro per liberarlo e permettergli di accettare la cosa. E hai scelto di lasciarla correre. Hai chiesto tempo. Ora, il tempo è esattametne la cosa più preziosa, l'unica che non torna mai. I soldi vanno e vengono, i beni si recuperano, persino gli affetti possno essere ritrovati. Il tempo no. Tu non hai chiesto tempo: hai chiesto il SUO tempo. Non gli rapini solo sentimenti ed emozioni, gli rapini tempo. Quando non c'è nessuna necessità di farlo, poiché, come detto, il fidanzato non è scemo. 

Naturalmente tu puoi fare come ti pare e sei libera di non farti condizionare in nessun modo dalle valutazioni, sostanzialmente concordi, che leggi qui. Qui non ci sono giudici: i giudizi che raccogli non sono giudizi giuridici. Sono pareri che tu hai richiesto e, dunque, che ti vengono dati su richiesta. In fondo qui molti, compreso chi scrive, hanno da rimproverarsi parecchio. Quindi nessuno ti tira pietre reali. Solo parole. Rimane che stai sbagliando.

No, non sei matta. Insensibile sì.


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai ci hai preso per scemi e ci stai prendendo in giro.
> 
> Il prossimo passo è una cosa a tre con la tizia di instagram che vivacizzerà il rapporto con il convivente?
> Spero solo che sia tutto inventato perché ogni tanto il pensiero dovrebbe andare a quei poveretti dei tuoi genitori che hanno risparmiato una vita per permetterti di vivere così.



Macchè!!
Non è una cavolata ne vi sto prendendo in giro... I sogni sono sogni, sicuramente in questo momento sono incasinati anche loro visto che durante il giorno rimugino sulle cose....
Per i miei genitori già mi sento in colpa, l'ho detto subito...
Mi dispiacerebbe rovinare le loro aspettative e vanificare i loro sacrifici..
Su questo non c'è dubbio...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Macchè!!
> Non è una cavolata ne vi sto prendendo in giro... I sogni sono sogni, sicuramente in questo momento sono incasinati anche loro visto che durante il giorno rimugino sulle cose....
> Per i miei genitori già mi sento in colpa, l'ho detto subito...
> Mi dispiacerebbe rovinare le loro aspettative e vanificare i loro sacrifici..
> Su questo non c'è dubbio...


E dai che la notte ti sogni i seppioni dalla punta rosa,caldi furetti,capitoni vogliosi,languidi coleotteri,funghi porconi,falchi pellegrini,aironi cenerini.....


----------



## bettypage (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Macchè!!
> Non è una cavolata ne vi sto prendendo in giro... I sogni sono sogni, sicuramente in questo momento sono incasinati anche loro visto che durante il giorno rimugino sulle cose....
> Per i miei genitori già mi sento in colpa, l'ho detto subito...
> Mi dispiacerebbe rovinare le loro aspettative e vanificare i loro sacrifici..
> Su questo non c'è dubbio...


Cara il punto è che poni tutto con una leggerezza che sconfina in superficialità.  Che tu voglia sollazzarti non ti rende condannabile per niente ma il rispetto dei sentimenti  sarebbe d uopo


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

*Calma baldi giovini*

Mica ci sta pigliando in giro...può pure aver sognato roba soft porn. Così allucinogeno?

Sono troppo diplomatico?


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mica ci sta pigliando in giro...può pure aver sognato roba soft porn. Così allucinogeno?
> 
> Sono troppo diplomatico?



Ma noooo, niente soft porno, ne lesbo o roba simile...
Era come se la sentissi collegata a me per il suo vissuto...
Niente di sessuale, nemmeno ci pensavo che avreste potuto intenderla in quel modo, davvero...
E non ci vedo niente di male a raccontarvelo, non capisco cosa c'entri questo con l'essere superficiale...
Avreste avuto un'idea diversa di me se avessi scritto cento volte che mi pento, che mi dispiace ecc?
Io non credo, se fai una cosa e hai volontà di farla è inutile piangere sul latte versato....


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai che la notte ti sogni i seppioni dalla punta rosa,caldi furetti,capitoni vogliosi,languidi coleotteri,funghi porconi,falchi pellegrini,aironi cenerini.....



Dai mi aspettavo maggiore fantasia da te!


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma noooo, niente soft porno, ne lesbo o roba simile...
> Era come se la sentissi collegata a me per il suo vissuto...
> Niente di sessuale, nemmeno ci pensavo che avreste potuto intenderla in quel modo, davvero...
> *E non ci vedo niente di male a raccontarvelo*, non capisco cosa c'entri questo con l'essere superficiale...
> ...


Infatti vai avanti tranquilla pure se devi raccontare carognate.
Tanto poi a una certa arriva il vino...e scopri che siamo tutti amici come prima.


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Il tuo fidanzato non è stupido. Avevi l'occasione d'oro per liberarlo e permettergli di accettare la cosa. E hai scelto di lasciarla correre. Hai chiesto tempo. Ora, il tempo è esattametne la cosa più preziosa, l'unica che non torna mai. I soldi vanno e vengono, i beni si recuperano, persino gli affetti possno essere ritrovati. Il tempo no. Tu non hai chiesto tempo: hai chiesto il SUO tempo. Non gli rapini solo sentimenti ed emozioni, gli rapini tempo. Quando non c'è nessuna necessità di farlo, poiché, come detto, il fidanzato non è scemo.
> 
> Naturalmente tu puoi fare come ti pare e sei libera di non farti condizionare in nessun modo dalle valutazioni, sostanzialmente concordi, che leggi qui. Qui non ci sono giudici: i giudizi che raccogli non sono giudizi giuridici. Sono pareri che tu hai richiesto e, dunque, che ti vengono dati su richiesta. In fondo qui molti, compreso chi scrive, hanno da rimproverarsi parecchio. Quindi nessuno ti tira pietre reali. Solo parole. Rimane che stai sbagliando.
> 
> No, non sei matta. Insensibile sì.



Ciao Tullio, il tuo è un messaggio giusto e costruttivo...
Io non voglio rubare il suo tempo, non voglio rubarlo a nessuno....
E' che se dovessi fare le cose che sento e ritengo giuste io prima di tutto gli racconterei tutto.
Detto ciò, le conseguenze sarebbero inevitabili.
Il guaio l'ho combinato io e ho la possibilità IO di rimediare...

Non voglio chiudere una storia senza darmi la possibilità di provarci di nuovo..
O almeno di capire cosa voglio (parlo di me ripeto perchè sono io che ho fatto tutto, non solo per egocentrismo) io dalla mia vita e dalla mia storia...Punto
Accetto tutti i vostri pareri, anzi mi sembra di aver accettato anche quelli più duri, non mi sono lamentata dei vostri messaggi, sono stata io ad espormi e chiedervi aiuto... Quindi...


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Tullio, il tuo è un messaggio giusto e costruttivo...
> Io non voglio rubare il suo tempo, non voglio rubarlo a nessuno....
> E' che se dovessi fare le cose che sento e ritengo giuste io prima di tutto gli racconterei tutto.
> Detto ciò, le conseguenze sarebbero inevitabili.
> ...



Ciao

tutto è concentrato su di te ... e ancora non hai capito che si tratta della VOSTRA (NOSTRA) storia ... 
La storia la fate in due ... non sei tu a decidere anche per lui ... 


sienne


----------



## Ross (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Tullio, il tuo è un messaggio giusto e costruttivo...
> Io non voglio rubare il suo tempo, non voglio rubarlo a nessuno....
> E' che se dovessi fare le cose che sento e ritengo giuste io prima di tutto gli racconterei tutto.
> Detto ciò, le conseguenze sarebbero inevitabili.
> ...


IO...IO...IO...

Hai combinato un gran casino, siamo tutti d'accordo. Ma il casino coinvolge anche altre persone. Ergo, per rimediare ti devi mettere in testa di coinvolgere anche i diretti interessati.

Non hai consumato una notte di sesso con uno sconosciuto in un hotel in nuova zelanda. 
Tosca, c'è della gente intorno a te eh...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto è concentrato su di te ... e ancora non hai capito che si tratta della VOSTRA (NOSTRA) storia ...
> La storia la fate in due ... non sei tu a decidere anche per lui ...
> ...


Condivido pienamente.Lei decide,lei cornifica,le ci riprova,fa tutto lei.
Io credo che la prima cosa SAREBBE DA METTERLO AL CORRENTE dello spostamento d'aria che c'è stato nelle sue mutande ultimamente....POI INSIEME SI DECIDE....


----------



## Falcor (19 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tanto poi a una certa arriva il vino...e scopri che siamo tutti amici come prima.


Una cosa è certa, so cosa regalarti a natale 

Cavolo appena ho letto vasca da bagno ed ex avevo già preso il pop corn. Sei cattiva, non si fa così. Sappi che la tana del bianconiglio te la muro col saratoga silicone sigillante.


----------



## Alice II (19 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una cosa è certa, so cosa regalarti a natale
> 
> Cavolo appena ho letto vasca da bagno ed ex avevo già preso il pop corn. Sei cattiva, non si fa così. Sappi che la tana del bianconiglio te la muro col saratoga silicone sigillante.



Ahahahahahaha ti adoro!
:up:


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente sincera, non mi nascondo dietro scuse...
> Sono così, farò schifo, ma è così che sono...
> Non credo di essere nè la prima nè l'ultima a trovarmi in questa situazione, e se a volte sdrammatizzo non vuol dire che la sera, prima di dormire, non ci pensi *al male che posso fare*....



Il punto della questione, che secondo non realizzi bene, è che il male l'hai già fatto. 

Raccontandoti che fosse un bene. 

E guarda che dal mio punto di vista non è la scopata in sè ad essere il male. 
E l'esserti raccontata che fosse uno sfizio. E non un tuo bisogno di prendere aria da una situazione che ti stava diventando insostenibile e ti faceva desiderare la fuga. Amiche o scopate io lo trovo veramente relativo. 
Il succo è che non eri più con il tuo convivente. E volevi allontanartene il più possibile. 

tu hai paura delle conseguenze. 
E ne hai paura semplicemente perchè non ti sei assunta la responsabilità di fare un male sapendo che era un male. 

Adesso ti ritrovi a dover gestire il fatto che quella che immaginavi di essere non sei. 

E ti dibatti nei sensi di colpa, che usi, ed è questa la funzione dei sensi di colpa, per permanere in una situazione in cui non ti riconosci. 

Questo tipo adesso come adesso sta diventando un alibi per non prendere posizione per te stessa nella tua vita. 

Quindi ti metti a dover usare energia per tenertelo lontano. Per dire. 
O ti metti a cercare che il tuo convivente abbia a sua volta interesse per altre che non sei tu. 

Il punto non è lo stronzo (non vedo stronzaggine in lui, io...se non un volerti trombare a tempo determinato. dichiarata fra l'altro. Quindi tutto fuorchè stronzo), e il punto non è neanche il tuo convivente...a cui sì, concordo con Tullio, stai "rubando" tempo. 

E gli rubi il tempo perchè anzichè metterti ad ascoltarti e a sentire se vuoi condividere con lui il tuo modo di stare bene e di stare male senza nasconderti, sei qui che ti sei data la missione di rimediare. 

Non si rimedia al male. Il male è un dato di fatto. Accetta di averlo fatto. 

E pensa a come stare bene. Tu.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Ipa*



ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto della questione, che secondo non realizzi bene, è che il male l'hai già fatto.
> 
> Raccontandoti che fosse un bene.
> 
> ...


Ipazia,tutto bello,tutto condivisibile,tutto molto sentito.
Solo un appunto se consenti.
Ma di quali sensi di colpa parli?che a questa non gli frega cazzi...e ha deciso di aspettare settembre....ma dai...:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> ....................
> Ma di quali sensi di colpa parli?che a questa non gli frega cazzi...e ha deciso di aspettare settembre....ma dai...:rotfl:


meglio specificare che ha deciso di aspettare di godersi le vacanze ad agosto e poi agire con calma a settembre. per come l'hai scritto tu poteva sembrare si ritirasse 5 mesi in clausura a meditare sul da farsi


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia,tutto bello,tutto condivisibile,tutto molto sentito.
> Solo un appunto se consenti.
> Ma di quali sensi di colpa parli?che a questa non gli frega cazzi...e ha deciso di aspettare settembre....ma dai...:rotfl:


E' proprio per i sensi di colpa che ha deciso di aspettare settembre. 

O meglio, per non deludere...i suoi, il suo ragazzo, se stessa. 

I sensi di colpa per me non sono mica espressione di nobiltà d'animo sai. E neanche di pentimento. 

Se mi parlano di sensi di colpa, mi incazzo pure. Tendenzialmente. Penso siano alibi. Per non agire. 

Giri mentali per trovare giustificazioni al permanere in uno stato che la paura di cambiare è troppo alta. 

E infatti, in virtù dei sensi di colpa si prova a recuperare....e a volte anche a perdonare. 

Sono rigida e dura su questo...il senso di colpa per me è semplicemente sintomo di mancanza di assunzione di responsabilità di sè. Accidia. Fondamentalmente. 

Ma li vedo diffusi. E molto. 

personalmente non mi sfamano. E mi infastidiscono. Li trovo anche un po' pacchiani...e grotteschi per la verità. Ma mi rendo conto che questo è un problema mio rispetto all'inazione.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' proprio per i sensi di colpa che ha deciso di aspettare settembre.
> 
> O meglio, per non deludere...i suoi, il suo ragazzo, se stessa.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho percepito o colto sensi di colpa. Ma convenienza. 
Ha bisogno di tempo, per capire se questa relazione le sta ancora bene ... non per recuperare. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho percepito o colto sensi di colpa. Ma convenienza.
> Ha bisogno di tempo, per capire se questa relazione le sta ancora bene ... non per recuperare.
> ...


Mah...io leggo una che fa la dura. per la verità. 

E tiene ben distante il lasciarsi sfiorare. 

Non so se poi il suo stato interiore corrisponda a quanto espone. 

Leggo di una spaventata per gli investimenti fatti su di lei, vedi genitori e casa, e di una spaventata anche da un confronto con il suo tipo. 

Non leggo convenienza. Leggo paura. 

E inazione. 

Che potrebbe benissimo parlare dei suoi disagi, senza necessariamente parlare della trombata...ma usa la trombata per non parlare di niente e procrastinare il confronto con lui. 

In questo leggo sensi di colpa. Assolutamente inutili e giustificatori.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2016)

*Ipa*



ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...io leggo una che fa la dura. per la verità.
> 
> E tiene ben distante il lasciarsi sfiorare.
> 
> ...


Ha fatto quello che ha fatto è leggi paura?Io ci leggo timore di far scoprire ai suoi genitori cose non carine.Non è paura.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...io leggo una che fa la dura. per la verità.
> 
> E tiene ben distante il lasciarsi sfiorare.
> 
> ...



Ciao


i sensi di colpa, ti mettono in relazione con chi è coinvolto. Questo non lo leggo. 
Le dispiace, ma neanche tanto, perché ha scelto così per stare bene lei e ora continua su questa strada.
Va benissimo. È il suo modo di relazionarsi. Che si avvicina più ad un consumismo. 
Non sono sensi di colpa ... è più timore di avere rogne ... 

Abbiamo una letture differente. Tutto qua. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha fatto quello che ha fatto è leggi paura?Io ci leggo timore di far scoprire ai suoi genitori cose non carine.Non è paura.


Certo che ci leggo paura. E poi timore. 

Io leggo una ragazzina spaventata dall'assumersi la responsabilità di fare quel che sente. 

E che si rifugia fra i suoi e il suo tipo. 

Invece che affermare se stessa. Nel bene e nel male.

E' non è giustificazione eh...la paura si affronta. Anche in virtù del timore. 

Ma mi sembra che lei stia semplicemente lasciando andare le cose aspettandosi una risposta divina dall'alto che metta tutto in ordine. 

Ho la netta sensazione che quello che lei ha paura di lasciare è l'immagine della ragazza che si è messa a posto, casa, famiglia etc etc...con se stessa e con chi la circonda. In primis i suoi genitori.

E forse è in questo che viene trovata convenienza, nel suo restare. Che in quell'immagine il suo lui è una sorta di abbellimento e completamento. 

Poi, io leggo solo quello che scrive qui. E non quello che sente. 

E ci vuole anche il tempo per trasformare il pensare in fare. 

Personalmente la cosa che trovo veramente un autoinganno e una scusa, è che perda tempo a cercare falle nel suo tipo anzichè affrontare con lui quello che le sta succedendo. 

Anche tacendo sulla trombata. Che a questo punto, come al solito, mi sembra la minore delle questioni. 

Diventerebbe un qualcosa di più importante se decidesse di fare finta che non sia successo niente...fino alla prossima volta. Probabilmente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ci leggo paura. E poi timore.
> 
> Io leggo una ragazzina spaventata dall'assumersi la responsabilità di fare quel che sente.
> 
> ...


Ipazia mi sono fermata al "ragazzina" che davvero scusami ma non si può leggere


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> i sensi di colpa, ti mettono in relazione con chi è coinvolto. Questo non lo leggo.
> ...


Come fa a mettersi in relazione con qualcuno con cui non lo era da prima in relazione?

Lei, a quanto racconta, era già in fuga e da un po'. 

Ed è in questo che percepisco il suo sentirsi in colpa e il suo dispiacere e il suo voler recuperare. 

Ovviamente quando prova a spostarlo su ciò per cui si dovrebbe sentire in colpa, ossia l'aver trombato, risulta stucchevole...ma non penso sia voluto. Io penso non trovi lei il bandolo della matassa. 

Non so cosa voglia recuperare. Ma se non si è accorta che la trombata non è la questione, che lei era già fuori dalla relazione, ovviamente si convince che tacendo e riprovando rientra nella relazione. 

Non so se mi spiego...

Lei non vuol lasciare l'immagine di sè in una coppia stabile, con casa progetti cazzi e lazzi...il suo ragazzo, non è dentro di lei da un po'.
E molto prima di trombare.

E speriamo che le nostre differenti visioni le servano. Per trovarci qualcosa di suo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ipazia mi sono fermata al "ragazzina" che davvero scusami ma non si può leggere


Ma è da ragazzina che si sta comportando. 

Mica è un modo per dire "povera piccola guarda che ti è successo". 

Oggettivamente parlando lei denuncia 28 anni, ma si comporta come se ne avesse molti di meno. 

Io non uso ragazzina per giustificare. Uso per descrivere. Anche se di anni ne avesse 50, si starebbe comportando da ragazzina.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' proprio per i sensi di colpa che ha deciso di aspettare settembre.
> 
> O meglio, per non deludere...i suoi, il suo ragazzo, se stessa.
> 
> ...


:carneval:
Beh se vogliamo parlare di vizi capitali io oltre ad accidia ci vedo pure:
avarizia - di condivisione con il suo ragazzo
ira - quando si incazza col bello e impossibile stronzo...
invidia - quando pensa alla di lui ragazza...
superbia - quando pensa di poter sostituire le altre nel di lui cuore e letto.
Della gola non so che pensare, mi manca.
Manca anche la lussuria..... o forse mi sbaglio.....


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Beh se vogliamo parlare di vizi capitali io oltre ad accidia ci vedo pure:
> avarizia - di condivisione con il suo ragazzo
> ira - quando si incazza col bello e impossibile stronzo...
> ...


Manca anche secondo me la lussuria, non penso ti sbagli...e la gola anche...che in effetti è strettamente legata alla lussuria....

che abbia scaricato tutto nell'accidia?

serve equilibrio anche nei peccati, a ben guardare


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Tullio, il tuo è un messaggio giusto e costruttivo...
> Io non voglio rubare il suo tempo, non voglio rubarlo a nessuno....
> E' che se dovessi fare le cose che sento e ritengo giuste io prima di tutto gli racconterei tutto.
> Detto ciò, le conseguenze sarebbero inevitabili.
> ...


Sbagliato. Ritenta.

Non sei tu quella che deve avere un'altra possibilità, ma il tuo fidanzato. Senza di te. Tu non gliela stai dando.

Non gli devi dire tutto. Lo devi lasciare e basta.

Imvho


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...io leggo una che fa la dura. per la verità.
> 
> E tiene ben distante il lasciarsi sfiorare.
> 
> ...


Tu sei troppo buona .......

Lasciami dire .....


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Manca anche secondo me la lussuria, non penso ti sbagli...e la gola anche...che in effetti è strettamente legata alla lussuria....
> 
> che abbia scaricato tutto nell'accidia?
> 
> serve equilibrio anche nei peccati, a ben guardare


Eh sì  bisogna provarli tutti!


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come fa a mettersi in relazione con qualcuno con cui non lo era da prima in relazione?
> 
> Lei, a quanto racconta, era già in fuga e da un po'.
> 
> ...



Ciao

è chiaro che non vi era già da prima nella relazione, se no avrebbe agito diversamente. 

Quello che credo è, che non deve vedere di stare bene lei, perché è ciò che ha fatto e l'ha portata dove sta ora. Ma che rifletti e si guardi bene dentro per scoprire cosa vuole veramente. E ciò passerà per forza di cose attraverso momenti difficili e che se li vuole veramente, dovrà imparare ad affrontare le situazioni. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo buona .......
> 
> Lasciami dire .....




Dici? Può essere. 
In effetti tendo a concedere sempre il beneficio del dubbio. 

Ma è anche perchè so' stronza e anche poco empatica. 

Al posto del suo ragazzo, col cazzo che la lascerei stare dietro il muro aspettando pazientemente. Mesi fra l'altro. 
L'avrei già spezzata ai primi giri...per la verità...


Un abbraccio, è un piacere leggerti


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro che non vi era già da prima nella relazione, se no avrebbe agito diversamente.
> 
> ...


Ma io non penso che lei stia bene. E' inquieta. E insoddisfatta. 

E tace. Facendo male prima di tutto a se stessa. Di conseguenza a chi la circonda, che se stai male, mica che fai star bene chi ti circonda. 

Ed è questo che non ha il coraggio di dirsi veramente. 

Sul grassetto...pienamente d'accordo con te. 
E aggiungo che i momenti difficili o li affronterà o sarà lei stessa a pagarne il prezzo. Anche a distanza. Non si sfugge a se stessi. Anche provando ad accomodarsi di volta in volta.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Eh sì  bisogna provarli tutti!


eh già 

...più che altro per uscire dalle immagini e entrare con tutti e due i piedi nella realtà. Che non è perfetta. 

L'accidia però non mi piace proprio. E mi fa profondamente innervosire.


----------



## sienne (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ma io non penso che lei stia bene. E' inquieta. E insoddisfatta. *
> 
> E tace. Facendo male prima di tutto a se stessa. Di conseguenza a chi la circonda, che se stai male, mica che fai star bene chi ti circonda.
> 
> ...



Ciao

si, ora lei è più che altro insoddisfatta, perché le scelte che ha preso, non erano per stare bene a lungo termine. Hanno solo colmato una noia, un malessere ecc. del momento. Come i pompieri, che corrono da un fuocarello all'altro ... 

Come si dice in Italiano, i nodi, prima o poi, arrivano al pettine. Ora sta a lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già
> 
> ...più che altro per uscire dalle immagini e entrare con tutti e due i piedi nella realtà. Che non è perfetta.
> 
> L'accidia però non mi piace proprio. E mi fa profondamente innervosire.


Qualche volta è  bello crogiolarsi nell'inerzia.   Basta essere consapevoli che è  quello, ciò che stai facendo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Qualche volta è  bello crogiolarsi nell'inerzia.   Basta essere consapevoli che è  quello, ciò che stai facendo.


Inerzia..pigrizia...oh, sì!!! Questo sì! 

Riposare...:inlove:

E sì, essere consapevoli diventa concederselo e goderselo anche. E' lussuria, praticamente..in una delle sue forme...

Secondo me è accidia quando quel riposare è a spese di qualcun altro. Quando c'è qualcun altro in ballo, io penso non sia tempo di inerzia e riposo ma di attivazione...con calma, ma il più in fretta possibile.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ora lei è più che altro insoddisfatta, perché le scelte che ha preso, non erano per stare bene a lungo termine. Hanno solo colmato una noia, un malessere ecc. del momento. Come i pompieri, che corrono da un fuocarello all'altro ...
> 
> ...


Esatto. Pienamente d'accordo. 

Mi chiedo se sappia progettarsi in uno stare bene a lungo termine. Che è poi conoscenza dei propri bisogni, al netto del convivente, del tipo di passaggio, dei cazzi e lazzi di turno. E anche dei genitori e della casa. 

Ma non mi sembra che lei i nodi li abbia in mano...per la verità. Le auguro di prenderli in fretta. Sta a lei...


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto. Pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Mi chiedo se sappia progettarsi in uno stare bene a lungo termine. Che è poi conoscenza dei propri bisogni, al netto del convivente, del tipo di passaggio, dei cazzi e lazzi di turno. E anche dei genitori e della casa.
> 
> Ma non mi sembra che lei i nodi li abbia in mano...per la verità. Le auguro di prenderli in fretta. Sta a lei...


Quoto, anche se aggiungo che magari i nodi li vede ma non li vuole sciogliere.


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...io leggo una che fa la dura. per la verità.
> 
> E tiene ben distante il lasciarsi sfiorare.
> 
> ...



Hai letto come mi sento...
Paura tanta... Di affrontare le cose, i problemi... Di non saper esprimere quello che vorrei, quello che non mi va bene..
Per questo mi crogiolo nella speranza che "il tempo mi aiuterà, sistemerà le cose"....
Inerzia....


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Hai letto come mi sento...
> Paura tanta... Di affrontare le cose, i problemi... Di non saper esprimere quello che vorrei, quello che non mi va bene..
> Per questo mi crogiolo nella speranza che "il tempo mi aiuterà, sistemerà le cose"....
> Inerzia....



Ciao

escludi dall'insieme il tuo agire. Un conto è esprimere se stessi ora, un conto è integrare il tuo agire nell'insieme per dare un quadro completo anche all'altro. Certo che ciò fa paura. Ma questa sei tu. Se nascondi una parte, continui a fuggire ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Hai letto come mi sento...
> Paura tanta... Di affrontare le cose, i problemi... Di non saper esprimere quello che vorrei, quello che non mi va bene..
> Per questo mi crogiolo nella speranza che "il tempo mi aiuterà, sistemerà le cose"....
> Inerzia....



IL tempo da solo non sistema niente, anzi, a volte peggiora le cose se non si e' capaci di decidere cosa vogliamo fare della nostra vita.


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ci leggo paura. E poi timore.
> 
> Io leggo una ragazzina spaventata dall'assumersi la responsabilità di fare quel che sente.
> 
> ...


Il grassetto è esattamente quello che vorrei... Per questo mi do della vigliacca, perchè più volentieri che affrontare le cose, preferisco aspettare sperando che lo scorrere del tempo sistemi le cose da solo...
Ma mi sono accorta in questo periodo che se è possibile, il tempo, le peggiora ancora di più queste situazioni....

E' anche vero che non vorrei distruggere l'idea che le persone, soprattutto i miei, hanno di me...
Sono sempre stata una brava ragazza, scuola sempre bravissima, mi sono laureata, ho trovato subito un ottimo lavoro, sempre stata fidanzata, mai un eccesso (le mie cazzate le avrò fatte, ma sempre cazzate giustificabili dall'età e dal momento), mai fumato ne bevuto, sono l'orgoglio dei miei, poi figlia unica quindi...
Se solo mia mamma scoprisse del tradimento .... Quando ho lasciato il primo ragazzo già i miei sono rimasti malissimo, non se l'aspettavano da me... ma ero piccola quindi ci poteva stare...
E poi non è solo quello, è tutta la situazione... Non ho il coraggio di capire cosa vorrei fare davvero...
E' come se stessi attraversando una crisi, forse nemmeno dovuta solo al mio ragazzo, ma dovuta proprio a tutte le responsabilità che di colpo mi sono ritrovata ad avere...


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro che non vi era già da prima nella relazione, se no avrebbe agito diversamente.
> 
> ...



E' quello che mi spaventa più di ogni altra cosa adesso.....


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Il grassetto è esattamente quello che vorrei... Per questo mi do della vigliacca, perchè più volentieri che affrontare le cose, preferisco aspettare sperando che lo scorrere del tempo sistemi le cose da solo...
> Ma mi sono accorta in questo periodo che se è possibile, il tempo, le peggiora ancora di più queste situazioni....
> 
> E' anche vero che non vorrei distruggere l'idea che le persone, soprattutto i miei, hanno di me...
> ...


t'hanno coccolata troppo ed ora non sei in grado di prendere una decisione.  in più hai il terrore che i tuoi vedano che sotto la maschera della figlia perfetta c'è un essere umano imperfetto e fallace.

e tu non sei in grado di reggere la loro delusione.     ma per diventare donna, occorre anche saper attraversare un mare di merda senza sporcarsi.

puoi anche provare ad esasperare il tuo fidanzato al punto di indurlo a piantarti lui.    ma sarebbe l'ennesima fuga dalle responsabilità.     e da te stessa non puoi scappare in eterno.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E' quello che mi spaventa più di ogni altra cosa adesso.....



Ciao

del tradimento i tuoi non lo devono venire a sapere. È una faccenda tra te e il tuo ragazzo. 
Io mi sono separata dicendo che non andavamo più d'accordo e non perché sono stata tradita per mesi. 

Hai 28 anni. Non devi dare certe spiegazioni a nessuno. Non sei più una bambina. Certo, con lui la faccenda va affrontata e spetta anche a lui decidere se si vuole impegnare o meno. Questa decisione aspetta a voi due, non solo a te. Lui, tanto, già ha capito che vi è dell'altro ... e, per quello che ho capito, mette anche in conto che tu forse non vuoi più continuare. Forse, sarebbe il caso di mettere ora le carte in tavola ... e vedere assieme cosa si vuole. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Hai letto come mi sento...
> Paura tanta... Di affrontare le cose, i problemi... Di non saper esprimere quello che vorrei, quello che non mi va bene..
> Per questo mi crogiolo nella speranza che "il tempo mi aiuterà, sistemerà le cose"....
> Inerzia....


Esistono almeno due forme della paura. 

La paura che diventa "stimolo" all'azione. Lucidità, attenzione e movimento. 

E la paura che "ghiaccia". Paralizza. E diventa un comodo caldo rifugio in cui sospendersi nell'attesa di neanche si sa cosa. 

Questa seconda paura è spesso accompagnata dalla noia, dall'inquietudine. 

E riguarda fondamentalmente la paura di aver paura. L'immaginario. E nell'immaginario tutto diventa grande e insormontabile. 

Bada bene. L'unica a pagare le spese di questo tipo di paura è chi se ne lascia governare. E tu non sei in inerzia. 
Tu sei semplicemente nell'accidia. Nel non fare. E ti rifugi nei tuoi immaginari. E ti sembra di fare tanto...ma non stai facendo praticamente niente. Per te stessa innanzitutto. 

Ti stai semplicemente lasciando governare, come una barchetta fantasma.

Se stai aspettando di sapere in anticipo cosa fare...starai in attesa fino alla morte, perchè non si può sapere niente in anticipo. 

O fino ad un qualche evento che ti rotolerà addosso e ti troverai anche impreparata. Perchè stai perdendo tempo e cure di te. 

Non puoi sapere in anticipo cosa succederà. Puoi solo decidere la tua posizione nella tua vita. E poi muoverti di conseguenza. Prendendo quello che arriverà e facendo in modo di non restarci sotto e provando a trovarne i risvolti utili per te. 

Oppure puoi stare lì, ridacchiando per battute che personalmente mi farebbero digrignare i denti, e cercando di essere forte e adeguata. 

La realtà è che in questo momento non sei adeguata. Non sei forte. Sei confusa.
Prendi atto di te e smetti di recitare la parte di quella che ci sta dentro. Tu non ci stai stando dentro. E il tuo portare la maschera si sta riversando intorno a te. Semplicemente. 

E non dico sia facile o indolore. Ma tant'è. CI sei. Puoi solo decidere se entrare nella tua vita o continuare a fare la comparsa di te stessa. 

Il tempo non risolve nulla. Cristallizza. E più tempo passa, più è difficile smuoversi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Esistono almeno due forme della paura. *
> 
> La paura che diventa "stimolo" all'azione. Lucidità, attenzione e movimento.
> 
> ...


ammazza che sicurezza cattedratica


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammazza che sicurezza cattedratica


Visto che roba?


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Visto che roba?


del resto chi viene qui cercando aiuto materiale per ragionale lo trova solo da chi osa e sa  
complimenti!


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esistono almeno due forme della paura.
> 
> La paura che diventa "stimolo" all'azione. Lucidità, attenzione e movimento.
> 
> ...


IPAZIA,  io ho  sintetizzato con 'il tempo che passa non risolve nulla se non sai cosa vuoi fare della tua vita' puo' andare bene?


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> del resto chi viene qui cercando aiuto materiale per ragionale lo trova solo da chi osa e sa
> complimenti!


il bello di confrontarsi è che si possono allegramente confermare e smentire i saperi, interamente o in parte poco conta, e diventa ricchezza per tutti


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IPAZIA,  io ho  sintetizzato con 'il tempo che passa non risolve nulla se non sai cosa vuoi fare della tua vita' puo' andare bene?


:carneval:...uh sì! Da me si dice "aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta".


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval:...uh sì! Da me si dice "aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta".



In 
Milanese 'disciules', tradotto 'agisci'.

Comunque l'impressione e' che sia bloccata dall'immagina di figlia perfetta che ha voluto mostrare ai genitori, la madre in particolare.

Io che ho 3 figlie,  posso confermare che come madre te ne infischi
 dell'immagine e dei soldi spesi (io tantissimi per una figlia, buttati), ma vuoi solo ed esclusivamente una figlia felice.

A tutto si rimedia, una casa si può vendere, un abbandono si può motivare e mascherare,  e non credo sia il terzo incomodo la causa in questo caso.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> In
> Milanese 'disciules', tradotto 'agisci'.
> 
> Comunque l'impressione e' che sia bloccata dall'immagina di figlia perfetta che ha voluto mostrare ai genitori, la madre in particolare.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. 

Come sono d'accordo con te quando affermi che i vissuti di una madre sono diversi dai vissuti di figlia.

Come sono d'accordo con sienne quando le sottolinea che non è con i suoi genitori che deve trattare le questioni della sua coppia. 

E' il motivo per cui dicevo "ragazzina"...probabilmente ai suoi genitori interessa solo che lei sia serena, ma lei si comporta ancora come la ragazzina che ha bisogno dell'approvazione dei suoi genitori, quelli interiori del suo immaginario di figlia fra l'altro, invece che come donna che si assume la responsabilità di se stessa e della coppia in cui ha deciso di condividersi...ma non mi sembra che si sia poi molto condivisa, per la verità.


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> t'hanno coccolata troppo ed ora non sei in grado di prendere una decisione.  in più hai il terrore che i tuoi vedano che sotto la maschera della figlia perfetta c'è un essere umano imperfetto e fallace.
> 
> e tu non sei in grado di reggere la loro delusione.     ma per diventare donna, occorre anche saper attraversare un mare di merda senza sporcarsi.
> 
> puoi anche provare ad esasperare il tuo fidanzato al punto di indurlo a piantarti lui.    ma sarebbe l'ennesima fuga dalle responsabilità.     e da te stessa non puoi scappare in eterno.



Ma infatti mi rendo conto di essere anche un pò viziata, e soprattutto anche se sono grande tante volte mi sento ancora figlia... E' come se mi sentissi più figlia che eventuale madre.... E per tante cose mi rendo conto di dipendere molto da mia madre, ti faccio solo un esempio, due anni fa ho fatto un tatuaggio (lei li odia) e avevo paura a dirglielo infatti sono stata mesi senza dirgli nulla.
Poi un giorno mi parlava di una nostra conoscente (la ragazza ha la mia età) che ne ha molti e me ne parlava un pò con disprezzo e io gli ho fatto vedere il mio.. In pratica non mi ha parlato per una settimana e mi ah scritto un sms dicendomi che l'avevo delusa tantissimo... 
Questo solo per fare un esempio... Poi è ovvio che non posso vivere la mia vita per accontentare gli altri però sento molta pressione, questo sì...
Il fatto di non riuscire a parlarne con il mio fidanzato, non aiuta...
L'altro ha complicato ulteriormente una situazione che già era ai limiti...


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esistono almeno due forme della paura.
> 
> La paura che diventa "stimolo" all'azione. Lucidità, attenzione e movimento.
> 
> ...



Grazie Ipazia, 
hai una saggezza infinita...
Il tuo modo di esprimere i concetti è chiarissimo.
La mia difficoltà sarà arrivare a decidere di mettere un punto e risolvere tutte le questioni che mi attanagliano..
Perchè davvero, posso sembrare stronza ed egoista, e con ogni probabilità lo sono pure, però in questo momento (e da mesi) sto male io, da sola.... Magari sta male anche il mio ragazzo ma secondo me no, non si rende conto fino in fondo del mio disagio e quindi non pensa che ci sia qualcosa di così grave dietro... Lui lo vedo tranquillo, ignaro, anche se di base sa che non mi sento bene...
Questo per dire che mi sento sola nel mio stare male e non mio non agire...


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi rendo conto di essere anche un pò viziata, e soprattutto anche se sono grande tante volte mi sento ancora figlia... E' come se mi sentissi più figlia che eventuale madre.... E per tante cose mi rendo conto di dipendere molto da mia madre, ti faccio solo un esempio, due anni fa ho fatto un tatuaggio (lei li odia) e avevo paura a dirglielo infatti sono stata mesi senza dirgli nulla.
> Poi un giorno mi parlava di una nostra conoscente (la ragazza ha la mia età) che ne ha molti e me ne parlava un pò con disprezzo e io gli ho fatto vedere il mio.. In pratica non mi ha parlato per una settimana e mi ah scritto un sms dicendomi che l'avevo delusa tantissimo...
> Questo solo per fare un esempio... Poi è ovvio che non posso vivere la mia vita per accontentare gli altri però sento molta pressione, questo sì...
> Il fatto di non riuscire a parlarne con il mio fidanzato, non aiuta...
> L'altro ha complicato ulteriormente una situazione che già era ai limiti...


accontenti per avere approvazione...

ma l'approvazione di te può venire solo da te. 

Se a tua madre non piacciono i tatuaggi è un suo gusto, che è liberissima di avere..ed ha lo stesso valore del tuo gusto...per usare il tuo esempio. 

Questo periodo potresti usarlo per "slegarti" dai tuoi fantasmi interiori. E dalla tua paura di non andare bene. 

E' una opportunità, se ti decidi a coglierla per te. Anche rischiando di deludere. 

Che si delude, mettitela via. E si viene anche delusi. 

Ma il punto è essere in pace dentro. Anche per poterle superare le delusioni. (che ci sarebbe da dirne, ma mi pare troppo ora come ora, sulle attese e sulle aspettative e su come si intrecciano in una relazione).


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi rendo conto di essere anche un pò viziata, e soprattutto anche se sono grande tante volte mi sento ancora figlia... E' come se mi sentissi più figlia che eventuale madre.... E per tante cose mi rendo conto di dipendere molto da mia madre, ti faccio solo un esempio, due anni fa ho fatto un tatuaggio (lei li odia) e avevo paura a dirglielo infatti sono stata mesi senza dirgli nulla.
> Poi un giorno mi parlava di una nostra conoscente (la ragazza ha la mia età) che ne ha molti e me ne parlava un pò con disprezzo e io gli ho fatto vedere il mio.. In pratica non mi ha parlato per una settimana e mi ah scritto un sms dicendomi che l'avevo delusa tantissimo...
> Questo solo per fare un esempio... Poi è ovvio che non posso vivere la mia vita per accontentare gli altri però sento molta pressione, questo sì...
> Il fatto di non riuscire a parlarne con il mio fidanzato, non aiuta...
> L'altro ha complicato ulteriormente una situazione che già era ai limiti...


Che la Misericordia di Allah ti protegga.

grazie al cazzo(negro) che ti senti ancora figlia .  SEI figlia.    e sei pure figlia di quelle "di una volta" use ad obbedir tacendo ai genitori.

però questo spiega anche perchè non riesci a parlarne col fidanzato.    perchè non sei abituata a farlo e perchè sai che deluderesti pure lui e tu la delusione che generi NON la sai gestire.

però se non si riesce mai ad affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, anche brutte, si rimane figli viziati a vita.

l'altro non è una complicazione.  è un cavatappi.   se quello che sta uscendo è Tavernello o Brunello, non lo so.

ma forse è la volta buona che impari ad assumerti la responsabilità di quello che fai,il che è sempre positivo.
anche se ti costerà fatica.

quindi, invece di rimandare all'infinito sperando nella Manna dal cielo, riesci ad affrontare il discorso almeno col tuo fidanzato e vedere che cosa succede?


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Grazie Ipazia,
> hai una saggezza infinita...
> Il tuo modo di esprimere i concetti è chiarissimo.
> La mia difficoltà sarà arrivare a decidere di mettere un punto e risolvere tutte le questioni che mi attanagliano..
> ...


Tu sei sola nel tuo stare male. 

E il tuo ragazzo lo può capire solo se glielo spieghi tu. 

E' una richiesta impossibile, la tua, che lui ti comprenda quasi per osmosi o per telepatia. 

La tua difficoltà è esporti. 

E' presto per mettere punti. Non hai neanche ancora iniziato a scrivere il tema, mi pare presto per pensare alla punteggiatura.

Se vuoi essere compresa, spiegati e apriti. E accetta che è rischioso. Ma almeno è vero.


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esistono almeno due forme della paura.
> 
> La paura che diventa "stimolo" all'azione. Lucidità, attenzione e movimento.
> 
> ...


Il bignami da ripassare quando bisogna agire:up:
Vale in ogni campo comunque


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Sinceramente?io sto con sienne.
Nn capisco questo giustificare o minimizzare i comportamenti di questa donna.
Non la voglio fare semplice,per me, senza troppe elucubrazioni è solo una donna di 28 anni di oggi,straviziata,molto egoista,strafottente.
Non capisco il cercare di capire.Le persone sono quello che sono,a volte si sceglie di essere,di cambiare,di migliorare.Lei sta bene con se stessa,e vuol far solo quallo che a lei conviene.
Tutti sti problemi se li fa adesso?e prima?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente?io sto con sienne.
> Nn capisco questo giustificare o minimizzare i comportamenti di questa donna.
> Non la voglio fare semplice,per me, senza troppe elucubrazioni è solo una donna di 28 anni di oggi,straviziata,molto egoista,strafottente.
> Non capisco il cercare di capire.Le persone sono quello che sono,a volte si sceglie di essere,di cambiare,di migliorare.Lei sta bene con se stessa,e vuol far solo quallo che a lei conviene.
> Tutti sti problemi se li fa adesso?e prima?


Eh qui mi deludi però... 

Prima si tromba e poi si ragiona...

Prima si tromba e poi si va a cena..

Prima si tromba e poi si aiuta...

È la regola....


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh qui mi deludi però...
> 
> Prima si tromba e poi si ragiona...
> 
> ...


Prima si tromba e poi le paure,prima si spara e poi le paure,contento di deluderti.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh qui mi deludi però...
> 
> Prima si tromba e poi si ragiona...
> 
> ...



Ciao

la regola è: 
fusioni a volontà, affinché non devi dare conto a qualcuno ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

*non so perché....*

ma stavo per chiamare Spengicuore..... smorzacandela :rotfl:

(Spengi... non avercene a male )


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ma stavo per chiamare Spengicuore..... smorzacandela :rotfl:
> 
> (Spengi... non avercene a male )


Fogliaaa:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente?io sto con sienne.
> Nn capisco questo giustificare o minimizzare i comportamenti di questa donna.
> Non la voglio fare semplice,per me, senza troppe elucubrazioni è solo una donna di 28 anni di oggi,straviziata,molto egoista,strafottente.
> Non capisco il cercare di capire.Le persone sono quello che sono,a volte si sceglie di essere,di cambiare,di migliorare.Lei sta bene con se stessa,e vuol far solo quallo che a lei conviene.
> Tutti sti problemi se li fa adesso?e prima?


Mutanda di latta unica soluzione


----------



## brenin (20 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la regola è:
> fusioni a volontà, affinché non devi dare conto a qualcuno ...
> ...


Se parli di fusioni si parla di bilanci, e se si parla di bilanci a qualcuno prima o poi si dovrà render conto....


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Se parli di fusioni si parla di bilanci, e se si parla di bilanci a qualcuno prima o poi si dovrà render conto....



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 


Verschmelzung ... ho tradotto male. E mi sa, che lo faccio da anni ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up: Grazie!


sienne


----------



## brenin (20 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Ho collegato "fusioni" ( incorporazioni ) a non dover rendere conto a nessuno.... deformazione mia professionale....
Vorrei tanto che il mio tedesco fosse come il tuo italiano....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Se parli di fusioni si parla di bilanci, e se si parla di bilanci a qualcuno prima o poi si dovrà render conto....


dipende dai revisori contabili che si scelgono... se li scegli compiacenti, oggi come oggi ti firmano di tutto..


----------



## brenin (20 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> dipende dai revisori contabili che si scelgono... se li scegli compiacenti, oggi come oggi ti firmano di tutto..


Skorpio aggiungo la ciliegina ( o ananas ) sulla torta.... e se ai revisori compiacenti ci mettiamo pure qualche familiare che occupa "poltrone" di peso a Roma....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2016)

*facciamo gli italiani*

Spengi non fare la paracula, disciulet!


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Skorpio aggiungo la ciliegina ( o ananas ) sulla torta.... e se ai revisori compiacenti ci mettiamo pure qualche familiare che occupa "poltrone" di peso a Roma....


:carneval:


----------



## Falcor (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Per questo mi do della vigliacca, perchè più volentieri che affrontare le cose, preferisco aspettare sperando che lo scorrere del tempo sistemi le cose da solo...
> Ma mi sono accorta in questo periodo che se è possibile, il tempo, le peggiora ancora di più queste situazioni....


Atteggiamento adottato spesso da me in passato, e non solo nella vita privata ma anche nel lavoro. E va sempre a finire a _peripatetiche. _A un certo punto quando vedi che le cose non vanno come dici devi iniziare a diventare il regista della tua vita e non solo una comparsa in attesa del copione.



> E' anche vero che non vorrei distruggere l'idea che le persone, soprattutto i miei, hanno di me...
> Sono sempre stata una brava ragazza, scuola sempre bravissima, mi sono laureata, ho trovato subito un ottimo lavoro, sempre stata fidanzata, mai un eccesso (le mie cazzate le avrò fatte, ma sempre cazzate giustificabili dall'età e dal momento), mai fumato ne bevuto, sono l'orgoglio dei miei, poi figlia unica quindi...


Altra cazzata. Non vivi per l'immagine che gli altri hanno di te, anche perché ci sarà sempre qualcuno a cui non andrai bene. E allora che fai cambi costantemente? La famiglia ti vuol bene, capiranno le tue esigenze e se non le capiranno il mio amico qui sotto potrà aiutarti con la risposta da dargli 






> Non ho il coraggio di capire cosa vorrei fare davvero...
> E' come se stessi attraversando una crisi, forse nemmeno dovuta solo al mio ragazzo, ma dovuta proprio a tutte le responsabilità che di colpo mi sono ritrovata ad avere...


Scuse scuse e ancora scuse. Muovi il culo e inizia a capire che cavolo vuoi. Hai 28 anni e non sei ancora da rottamare. Tassello dopo tassello ricostruisci il puzzle.



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè davvero, posso sembrare stronza ed egoista, e con ogni probabilità lo sono pure, però in questo momento (e da mesi) sto male io, da sola.... *Magari* sta male anche il mio ragazzo ma secondo me no, non si rende conto fino in fondo del mio disagio e quindi non pensa che ci sia qualcosa di così grave dietro...
> Questo per dire che *mi sento sola nel mio stare male e non mio non agire..*.


Cazzata suprema, nessuno è un'isola disse qualcuno più saggio di me. Si pensa sempre che si soffra da soli, nessuno ci capisce, nessuno coglie le nostre sofferenze. Ma non è così. Lui vive il tuo disagio e forse come te pensa che non te ne accorgi. Che tu sia tranquilla nel tuo angolino. Magari siete due idioti che potrebbero risolvere tutto chiudendosi in una stanza, azzannandosi, vomitandosi addosso tutto, piangendo, urlando. Ma uscirebbero da quella stanza con delle consapevolezze. Che vogliono andare avanti insieme oppure no.

Tempo fa il buon Ross si chiedeva se bisogna prendere la pillolina rossa o quella blu.

Tu aggira il problema, esci dal mondo che ti sei creata di bugie e sofferenze. Stacca gli spinotti e trova la tua Zion.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Mutanda di latta unica soluzione


Posso fare una domanda?perchè ci dobbiamo sforzare di capire perchè una è stronza?
é stronza.Fine.
Perchè il cielo è blu?


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda?perchè ci dobbiamo sforzare di capire perchè una è stronza?
> é stronza.Fine.
> Perchè il cielo è blu?


Per confronto. 
Spengi la trovo "leggera"ma voglio capire lo stesso se c è un motivo o è la sua natura


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda?perchè ci dobbiamo sforzare di capire perchè una è stronza?
> é stronza.Fine.
> Perchè il cielo è blu?



Ciao

per migliorare ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per migliorare ...
> 
> ...


Anche


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Per confronto.
> Spengi la trovo "leggera"ma voglio capire lo stesso se c è un motivo o è la sua natura


Secondo me è la sua natura e ci si trova pure bene.
Lei è la classica donna che se non capisci chi è...te manda al manicomio....


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Ah*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per migliorare ...
> 
> ...


Giusto.Allora mi tiro fuori,son già perfetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto.Allora mi tiro fuori,son già perfetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 


siamo in due ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Ogni volta che penso di aver capito...mi succede qualcosa che mi fa capire...che ho ancora da capire....


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto.Allora mi tiro fuori,son già perfetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Effetto catartico della ottantaduesima pagina..... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni volta che penso di aver capito...mi succede qualcosa che mi fa capire...che ho ancora da capire....



e non lo trovi bellissimo....? io si.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Effetto catartico della ottantaduesima pagina..... :carneval:


Io e la perfezione ci siamo incontrati per sbaglio quando ero piccolo...mai più vista.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni volta che penso di aver capito...mi succede qualcosa che mi fa capire...che ho ancora da capire....



Ciao

mantenere la perfezione è un lavoraccio ... 
È un capire continuo, del capire che vi è da capire ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> e non lo trovi bellissimo....? io si.


No,se fai male a qualcuno....


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e la perfezione ci siamo incontrati per sbaglio quando ero piccolo...mai più vista.


Ah... perché esiste sul serio?


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,se fai male a qualcuno....


io penso che sia già tanto, ma tanto proprio, rendersi conto di fare male a qualcuno. c'è tanta gente che è allegramente inconsapevole o peggio menefreghista...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mantenere la perfezione è un lavoraccio ...
> È un capire continuo, del capire che vi è da capire ...
> ...


Ho capito che per capire devo capire,ma dopo tanto capire,faccio fatica a capire,e capisco che mi so rotto i coglioni di provare a capire,se una volta capito,c'è altro da capire.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ah... perché esiste sul serio?


Si,associo la perfezione all'innocenza.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io penso che sia già tanto, ma tanto proprio, rendersi conto di fare male a qualcuno. c'è tanta gente che è allegramente inconsapevole o peggio menefreghista...


Io non l'accetto.


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito che per capire devo capire,ma dopo tanto capire,faccio fatica a capire,e capisco che mi so rotto i coglioni di provare a capire,se una volta capito,c'è altro da capire.


Chi so ferma è perduto però:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non l'accetto.


vabbè basta che non t'arrabbi :rotfl: non te lo dico più!


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito che per capire devo capire,ma dopo tanto capire,faccio fatica a capire,e capisco che mi so rotto i coglioni di provare a capire,se una volta capito,c'è altro da capire.



Ciao

basta non credere di aver capito ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,associo la perfezione all'innocenza.


Peccato allora che sia facilmente profanabile.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Chi so ferma è perduto però:rotfl:



E sai che novità....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè basta che non t'arrabbi :rotfl: non te lo dico più!


Sei troppo criminale...non mi conviene.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> basta non credere di aver capito ...
> 
> ...


Son rassegnato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Peccato allora che sia facilmente profanabile.


E si...purtroppo.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo criminale...non mi conviene.


che? farmi arrabbiare? certo detta così sembra che sono una specie di Medusa coi serpenti al posto dei capelli...giuro forum che sono una persona buona e gentile


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> che? farmi arrabbiare? certo detta così sembra che sono una specie di Medusa coi serpenti al posto dei capelli...giuro forum che sono una persona buona e gentile


Sei onesta nell'essere criminale.


----------



## banshee (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei onesta nell'essere criminale.


eh ma ce l'ho pure io i limiti. e certi limiti è meglio che non vengano mai superati.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son rassegnato.



Ciao

nulla di grave. 
Il cielo continua ad essere blu ... altri si divertano a costo di altri ... tutto normale. 



sienne


----------



## bettypage (20 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma ce l'ho pure io i limiti. e certi limiti è meglio che non vengano mai superati.


E come dice vinicio se oltrepassi i limiti i limiti si spostano con te e non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda?perchè ci dobbiamo sforzare di capire perchè una è stronza?
> é stronza.Fine.
> Perchè il cielo è blu?



Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
> *E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... *Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...


Cioè, vorresti che tirassimo a indovinare?


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
> E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...


in realtà, la colpa di tutto è che non bevi birra.   quindi hai torto.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
> E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...


Ti rendi conto che continui a darti della stronza da sola, ma che il resto dei discorsi che ti vengono fatti ti scivola via? Cioè: sei la prima che non si chiede perché è stronza. Che le sta bene di esserlo e basta.

Perché diversamente dopo 85 pagine... uno spunto per qualcosa da fare, un inizio di cambiamento, lo avresti "incamerato".

Se così non è, cosa dovrebbero fare gli altri per te?


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
> E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...



Ciao

non è che lo si diventa così. Si è creata una situazione che ha tirato fuori certi lati che hai ... 
Ora si tratta di riconoscerlo, accettarlo, affrontare ... che ti cambierà e andare avanti. 


sienne


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che continui a darti della stronza da sola, ma che il resto dei discorsi che ti vengono fatti ti scivola via? Cioè: sei la prima che non si chiede perché è stronza. Che le sta bene di esserlo e basta.
> 
> Perché diversamente dopo 85 pagine... uno spunto per qualcosa da fare, un inizio di cambiamento, lo avresti "incamerato".
> 
> Se così non è, cosa dovrebbero fare gli altri per te?



Invece hai torto, dopo 85 pagine ho colto tantissimi spunti, ho elaborato un pò meglio al situazione in cui mi trovo e di sicuro ho capito che non voglio lasciarmi scivolare addosso la vita... Cioè, ho comunque intenzione di agire..
Il "come", mi rimane un attimo in dubbio, ma comunque ci sto provando a gestire la cosa....
E sicuramente non mi lascerò andare...
Che poi io vi parli dal mio punto di vista è ovvio... Sono io che scrivo, vi è toccato parlare con il carnefice, non con la parte lesa... E' ovvio che io parta dal mio di punto di vista... Non ti preoccupare che ho letto tutto molto attentamente, anche se non sono riuscita a rispondere a tutti.


----------



## Alice II (20 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che lo si diventa così. Si è creata una situazione che ha tirato fuori certi lati che hai ...
> Ora si tratta di riconoscerlo, accettarlo, affrontare ... che ti cambierà e andare avanti.
> ...



I primi due punti, il riconoscimento e l'accettazione, credo di averli superati..
E' all'affrontarli che mi sono fermata.
Ed è per questo che ho scritto quì.
Quì nessuno può darmi una soluzione matematica, magari, avrei scritto molto prima.
Però molti di voi mi hanno aiutato a cambiare la percezione che ho di me stessa, anche il discorso dell'accettazione degli altri, del voler accontentare e non deludere i genitori.. Mi ci riconosco e mi rendo conto infatti che è una percezione sbagliata che ho di me stessa.
Mi è servito molto scrivere quì...


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Invece hai torto, dopo 85 pagine ho colto tantissimi spunti, ho elaborato un pò meglio al situazione in cui mi trovo e di sicuro ho capito che non voglio lasciarmi scivolare addosso la vita... Cioè, ho comunque intenzione di agire..
> Il "come", mi rimane un attimo in dubbio, ma comunque *ci sto provando a gestire la cosa*....
> E sicuramente non mi lascerò andare...
> Che poi io vi parli dal mio punto di vista è ovvio... Sono io che scrivo, *vi è toccato parlare con il carnefice*, non con la parte lesa... E' ovvio che io parta dal mio di punto di vista... Non ti preoccupare che ho letto tutto molto attentamente, anche se non sono riuscita a rispondere a tutti.


Permettimi, da come scrivi, di essere molto dubbiosa.

Mi ritiro in buon ordine


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Perchè farsi domande anche su cose che riteniamo dei naturali può comunque essere costruttivo no?
> E poi mica puoi sapere perchè io sono stronza... Mica sono nata così... A un anno non ero stronza... Magari ci sono diventata...


Si però non fraintendere.Stronza nell'accezione positiva del termine.
Tu stai con uno,e non ci stai bene,incontri un altro,e serenamente iniziano grandinate trombine,schizzi di neve ecc ecc,poi rosichi un pò che per lui siano solo perturbazioni piovose...,e non ci sia sentimento.Ti spiace perchè pensavi di essere brava come don ciack il castoro nella foresta di zawa zawa....,ti sei laureata,perchè con il diploma si è meno bravi,e hai paura di deludere mamma e papà.Allo stadio,non ti preoccupa che salti fuori sta storia di pisellate a pioggia,ma te guardi una pischella che il tuo ragazzo si è permesso di cercare su instagram!Per me a un anno eri stronza ma non sapevi di esserlo,avevi una forte predisposizione,sei stata cresciuta per tirar fuori questo tuo enorme talento,ed eccoti qui.A 28 anni fra mille domande,e ti avessi visto scrivere due parole per quel povero fidanzato...che deve mandare una palla nella rete senza sapere che nella sua rete spesso ci son finite altre palle....!Questa è la vita,questo è il mondo,e tu sei serenamente il prodotto finale di come gira il mondo.:up:


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> I primi due punti, il riconoscimento e l'accettazione, credo di averli superati..
> E' all'affrontarli che mi sono fermata.
> Ed è per questo che ho scritto quì.
> Quì nessuno può darmi una soluzione matematica, magari, avrei scritto molto prima.
> ...



Ciao

OK. Bene. È vero, il passo di dover affrontare la situazione, non è uno scherzo ... 
Personalmente inizierei con il diretto interessato, il tuo ragazzo ... e da lì, assieme, si può esplorare cosa si vuole ... 

Non aspettare troppo. Lui oramai lo sa, che non stai bene e sa, che se non ti fai avanti tu, lui batte solo contro un muro. Raccontatevi, esplorate i vostri bisogni ... ascoltatevi ... e piano piano si capisce ... sempre di più ... 

In bocca al lupo!


sienne


----------



## Ross (20 Aprile 2016)

Quoto oscuro.

Ma del povero cornuto si sono perse le tracce? 
Tosca, a parte che si spippetta su instagram dei suoi sentimenti ti interessa veramente o ti frega solo dei tuoi?


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però non fraintendere.Stronza nell'accezione positiva del termine.
> Tu stai con uno,e non ci stai bene,incontri un altro,e serenamente iniziano grandinate trombine,schizzi di neve ecc ecc,poi rosichi un pò che per lui siano solo perturbazioni piovose...,e non ci sia sentimento.Ti spiace perchè pensavi di essere brava come don ciack il castoro nella foresta di zawa zawa....,ti sei laureata,perchè con il diploma si è meno bravi,e hai paura di deludere mamma e papà.Allo stadio,non ti preoccupa che salti fuori sta storia di pisellate a pioggia,ma te guardi una pischella che il tuo ragazzo si è permesso di cercare su instagram!Per me a un anno eri stronza ma non sapevi di esserlo,avevi una forte predisposizione,sei stata cresciuta per tirar fuori questo tuo enorme talento,ed eccoti qui.A 28 anni fra mille domande,e ti avessi visto scrivere due parole per quel povero fidanzato...che deve mandare una palla nella rete senza sapere che nella sua rete spesso ci son finite altre palle....!Questa è la vita,questo è il mondo,e tu sei serenamente il prodotto finale di come gira il mondo.:up:



Ciao

in fin dei conti sarebbe un campanello d'allarme, per capire che al fidanzato non ci tiene più di tanto. 
E forse, invece di fargli del male con la storia del tradimento, sarebbe il caso di chiudere ... 
È difficile dire ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però non fraintendere.Stronza nell'accezione positiva del termine.
> Tu stai con uno,e non ci stai bene,incontri un altro,e serenamente iniziano grandinate trombine,schizzi di neve ecc ecc,poi rosichi un pò che per lui siano solo perturbazioni piovose...,e non ci sia sentimento.Ti spiace perchè pensavi di essere brava come don ciack il castoro nella foresta di zawa zawa....,ti sei laureata,perchè con il diploma si è meno bravi,e hai paura di deludere mamma e papà.Allo stadio,non ti preoccupa che salti fuori sta storia di pisellate a pioggia,ma te guardi una pischella che il tuo ragazzo si è permesso di cercare su instagram!Per me a un anno eri stronza ma non sapevi di esserlo,avevi una forte predisposizione,sei stata cresciuta per tirar fuori questo tuo enorme talento,ed eccoti qui.A 28 anni fra mille domande,e ti avessi visto scrivere due parole per quel povero fidanzato...che deve mandare una palla nella rete senza sapere che nella sua rete spesso ci son finite altre palle....!Questa è la vita,questo è il mondo,e tu sei serenamente il prodotto finale di come gira il mondo.:up:


Tu devi scrivere racconti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Tu devi scrivere racconti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho una mia creatività,per adesso scrivo trame per i film porno....un lavoro poco remunerativo,mi accontento di qualche zaganella che mi fanno sparare sul set.
Però sto pensando di passare alle fiabe per bambini....:up:


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una mia creatività,per adesso scrivo trame per i film porno....un lavoro poco remunerativo,mi accontento di qualche zaganella che mi fanno sparare sul set.
> Però sto pensando di passare alle fiabe per bambini....:up:


Aspetta, aspetta un attimo prima di passare alle favole per bambini...   
che ne diresti di una sceneggiatura con finale travolgente per questa storia di smorzacandela?
Tipo che il marito svogliato... sfoga da tempo le sue voglie fuori casa... lei scopre tutto e risolto il problema senza penose confessioni... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Aspetta, aspetta un attimo prima di passare alle favole per bambini...
> che ne diresti di una sceneggiatura con finale travolgente per questa storia di smorzacandela?
> Tipo che il marito svogliato... sfoga da tempo le sue voglie fuori casa... lei scopre tutto e risolto il problema senza penose confessioni... :rotfl:


Ma il  finale travolgente che ho in mente io è molto travolgente e turpe.
Che ne so,il campionato finisce ultima partita, il suo lui e il suo amante sono in campo,una contesa accesa,sui calci d'angolo si stringono i coglioni,calcetti,sputi,insulti,la donna tua è na zoccola...dice uno....
Risponde l'altro:sarà pure na zoccola ma è laureata....
E l'altro ancora:tanti saluti a tu madre che è sempre generosa quando tuo padre è al circolo pensionati...
E L'altro ancora:la macchia sulla foto del matrimonio dei tuoi in camera da letto,non è colla so stato io...
Insomma tutte queste cose che in campo ho detto mille volte all'allavversario....
Ma ecco che al triplice fischio la contesa calcistica finisce...
La nostra ammazzacandelabri...scende nello spogliatoio...ma i due contendenti non escono...eppure son usciti tutti...
Lei attende...attende con ansia...poi decidie di entrare,d'altronde che sarà mai?cazzo più cazzo meno,in borsa ha pure il centimentro...alla fine potrebbe mollare entrambi e in caso di misurazioni più congrue...
Ma appena entrata...gli si para davanti una scena raccappricciante:i due hanno continuato la contesa nelle docce,peccato che però...a colpi di pisello nel sedere......Si avete letto bene stanno giocando ad incularella sotto le docce....e lei e li,fra un languore anale e l'impeto di andar via.....non sa che fare,le sue mutande sono indecise...,lei anche...me le calo e mi butto in mezzo?non me le calo...
Ma in quel preciso momento alle sue spalle...si materializza abdul hamman jos,il portiere che para senza mani,dai compagni detto"ANACONDA JOS"lui para cor cazzo,sui rigori è un mostro....!
Ed ecco che lei resta basita!ANACONDA JOS"Non parla e non sente ma si fa capire a gesti...A GESTI COr CAZZO...e un attimo...i DUE CONTENDENTI SEMPRE ALLE PRESE CON i loro giochi di schiena...mentre "ANACONDA JOS"GIà STRA STROFINANDO IL SUO glande nero in ogni anfratto della nostra SPingi....!
A quel punto nello spogliatoio è l'inferno...e il secondo portiere"Abdul do santos"detto"JIMMY PITONE"entra a cazzo armato....vola di tutto,schizzi ovunque,il centimetro cade per terra,JOS E JIMMY...son alle prese con SPengi....i due contendenti sempre sorridenti..con il culo in fiamme....e alla fine vissero tutti inculati e contenti.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il  finale travolgente che ho in mente io è molto travolgente e turpe.
> Che ne so,il campionato finisce ultima partita, il suo lui e il suo amante sono in campo,una contesa accesa,sui calci d'angolo si stringono i coglioni,calcetti,sputi,insulti,la donna tua è na zoccola...dice uno....
> Risponde l'altro:sarà pure na zoccola ma è laureata....
> E l'altro ancora:tanti saluti a tu madre che è sempre generosa quando tuo padre è al circolo pensionati...
> ...


Sei pronto per andare su "I racconti di Milu" :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sei pronto per andare su "I racconti di Milu" :rotfl:


Anconda Jos,e Jimmy pitone....ragazzi...parliamone...


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anconda Jos,e Jimmy pitone....ragazzi...parliamone...


Occhei... mi informo per vedere se li pagano, sti racconti?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei... mi informo per vedere se li pagano, sti racconti?


Tanto il mio contratto per le trame dei film prono scade a giugno...


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto il mio contratto per le trame dei film prono scade a giugno...


Mica avrai concesso l'esclusiva....


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei... mi informo per vedere se li pagano, sti racconti?


si ma devono pagare bene, e ci deve uscire pure la percentuale per la sottoscritta, in quanto.....boh, qualche qualifica la trovo  basta che mi pagano


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Foglia ha detto:


> Mica avrai concesso l'esclusiva....


No,ma ci voglio pensare.Ho talento,ho bisogno di nuovi stimoli...


----------



## Ross (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma ci voglio pensare.Ho talento,ho bisogno di nuovi stimoli...


Hai talento da vendere uomo. 
La prosa di bukowsky, il vissuto di celine, il fascino di fitzgerald kennedy...stai anni luce avanti oscù.
E lo dico da tempi non sospetti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Hai talento da vendere uomo.
> La prosa di bukowsky, il vissuto di celine, il fascino di fitzgerald kennedy...stai anni luce avanti oscù.
> E lo dico da tempi non sospetti.


Ma anaconda jos?jimmy pitone?ma dico,hai letto?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> si ma devono pagare bene, e ci deve uscire pure la percentuale per la sottoscritta, in quanto.....boh, qualche qualifica la trovo  basta che mi pagano


E me pare ovvio...visto che mia ccompagni sempre...ai film porno quando deve controllare che la sceneggiatura sia tale e quale...ma non ti annoi?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E me pare ovvio...visto che mia ccompagni sempre...ai film porno quando deve controllare che la sceneggiatura sia tale e quale...ma non ti annoi?


si trovano sempre modi per non annoiarsi 

a proposito, ieri il presidente dell'Inps ha detto che i nati negli anni '80 non andranno in pensione prima dei 75 anni (AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH) quindi me devo inventà qualcosa. Per fare i soldi intendo.  mi dai una mano? :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si trovano sempre modi per non annoiarsi
> 
> a proposito, ieri il presidente dell'Inps ha detto che i nati negli anni '80 non andranno in pensione prima dei 75 anni (AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH) quindi me devo inventà qualcosa. Per fare i soldi intendo.  mi dai una mano? :rotfl:


ti ricordo che sei seduta su una miniera d'oro...


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> si trovano sempre modi per non annoiarsi
> 
> a proposito, ieri il presidente dell'Inps ha detto che i nati negli anni '80 non andranno in pensione prima dei 75 anni (AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH) quindi me devo inventà qualcosa. Per fare i soldi intendo.  mi dai una mano? :rotfl:


Sul culo si...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti ricordo che sei seduta su una miniera d'oro...





oscuro ha detto:


> Sul culo si...:rotfl:


ma infatti sì. ma a che cavolo serve studiare, impegnarsi, 5 anni di liceo classico, una laurea, tesi sperimentale, master di II livello, sempre corretta, etica, poi manco in pensione me mandano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: basta, ora investo il capitale di madre natura e tanti saluti all'etica de sta ceppa.

(scusate lo sfogo )


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti sì. ma a che cavolo serve studiare, impegnarsi, 5 anni di liceo classico, una laurea, tesi sperimentale, master di II livello, sempre corretta, etica, poi manco in pensione me mandano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: basta, ora investo il capitale di madre natura e tanti saluti all'etica de sta ceppa.
> 
> (scusate lo sfogo )


Rocordate de l'amiciiiiiiiiii:rotfl::rotfl:cioè amici ar cazzo.ricordati de me...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rocordate de l'amiciiiiiiiiii:rotfl::rotfl:cioè amici ar cazzo.ricordati de me...:rotfl:


fammi da manager poi famo a mezzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: trovami qualche signore attempato molto facoltoso...tipo miliardario texano con vacche e petrolio.

oppure un russo! i russi coi diamanti. ecco na roba così.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Siiiiiiiiiiii*



banshee ha detto:


> fammi da manager poi famo a mezzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: trovami qualche signore attempato molto facoltoso...tipo miliardario texano con vacche e petrolio.
> 
> oppure un russo! i russi coi diamanti. ecco na roba così.


Dajieeeee!Sii!Te faccio d'autista ok?conosco le meglio fratte de roma...giuro.:up:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dajieeeee!Sii!Te faccio d'autista ok?*conosco le meglio fratte de roma...giuro*.:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei er peggio. sul serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> fammi da manager poi famo a mezzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: trovami qualche signore attempato molto facoltoso...tipo miliardario texano con vacche e petrolio.
> 
> oppure un russo! i russi coi diamanti. ecco na roba così.


Guarda ban che parlava dei nati nell' 80. Ce l'aveva solo con me. 

Se leggi la dichiarazione completa diceva pure 'quelli nati anche solo nell'81, só cazzi loro, che si arrangino'


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei er peggio. sul serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma peggio de che scusa?Ma non ho capito...e cazzo ,giacca,cravatta,sale e pepe,occhi verde piscio....e vedi un pò che non famo un salto in qualche fratta....


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Guarda ban che parlava dei nati nell' 80. Ce l'aveva solo con me.
> 
> Se leggi la dichiarazione completa diceva pure 'quelli nati anche solo nell'81, só cazzi loro, che si arrangino'


quelli dell'83? possono direttamente andarsela a pià....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ridiamoci va, che è meglio :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma peggio de che scusa?Ma non ho capito...e cazzo ,giacca,cravatta,sale e pepe,occhi verde piscio....e vedi un pò che non famo un salto in qualche fratta....


ecco come finisce la sfavillante carriera di Ban alla ricerca del miliardario taxano. Nella fratta con oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti sì. ma a che cavolo serve studiare, impegnarsi, 5 anni di liceo classico, una laurea, tesi sperimentale, master di II livello, sempre corretta, etica, poi manco in pensione me mandano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: basta, ora investo il capitale di madre natura e tanti saluti all'etica de sta ceppa.
> 
> (scusate lo sfogo )





Ross ha detto:


> Guarda ban che parlava dei nati nell' 80. Ce l'aveva solo con me.
> 
> Se leggi la dichiarazione completa diceva pure 'quelli nati anche solo nell'81, só cazzi loro, che si arrangino'


state sereni, le pensioni sono una chimera anche per chi è nato dalla metà anni '70.

infatti chiederò all'INPS la rinuncia.   chè per pigliare 700 euro al mese a 70 anni suonati, faccio volentieri a meno.

tanto il piano B l'ho già elaborato.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> state sereni, le pensioni sono una chimera anche per chi è nato dalla metà anni '70.
> 
> infatti chiederò all'INPS la rinuncia.   chè per pigliare 700 euro al mese a 70 anni suonati, faccio volentieri a meno.
> 
> tanto il piano B l'ho già elaborato.


rinuncia? di che? i contributi li devi pagare comunque, i tuoi contributi sono le pensioni di chi ci sta ora in pensione..


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ma nooo*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco come finisce la sfavillante carriera di Ban alla ricerca del miliardario taxano. Nella fratta con oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Noooo!Tu sti con il texano.....ma la mattina devi uscire no?il pomeriggio devi andare dal parrucchiere  noo?Al colore ci pienso io....!Te porto sull'argine dell'aniene all'aereoporto dell'urbe...te faccio un bel colore rosso....


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo!Tu sti con il texano.....ma la mattina devi uscire no?il pomeriggio devi andare dal parrucchiere  noo?Al colore ci pienso io....!*Te porto sull'argine dell'aniene all'aereoporto dell'urbe...te faccio un bel colore rosso*....


.............potrei vomitare. 

:unhappy:


----------



## Ross (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo!Tu sti con il texano.....ma la mattina devi uscire no?il pomeriggio devi andare dal parrucchiere  noo?Al colore ci pienso io....!Te porto sull'argine dell'aniene all'aereoporto dell'urbe...te faccio un bel colore rosso....


Serve il biondo platino e le tette di cristallo per il texano. Dove le trovi qui a città immobile?


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> rinuncia? di che? i contributi li devi pagare comunque, i tuoi contributi sono le pensioni di chi ci sta ora in pensione..


no, quella è la fiscalità generale.

i miei contributi sono i miei contributi.    e sì, voglio rinunciare, anche se so che al momento non è tecnicamente possibile.    ma voglio che lo sia.

ma approfondire il discorso credo sia pesantemente OT.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> state sereni, le pensioni sono una chimera anche per chi *è nato dalla metà anni '70.*
> 
> infatti chiederò all'INPS la rinuncia.   chè per pigliare 700 euro al mese a 70 anni suonati, faccio volentieri a meno.
> 
> tanto il piano B l'ho già elaborato.


Pure quelli prima, non vorrei dire...


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2016)

*Uffa*



banshee ha detto:


> .............potrei vomitare.
> 
> :unhappy:


Oh madonna mia...ti devi da fidare.....!Pensa che che anche amici si rivolegevano a me per avere consigli sulle fratte....!Una volta mi hanno chiesto anche di fare un sopraluogo per  vedere dove fosse il posto esatto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ed io so sempre tanto generoso...ma poco fortunello....infatti quella sera  di inverno...in quel posto c'era una gazzella dei CC e vallo a spiegare cazzo ci facevano due uomini...in quel posto di sera....vai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che figura de merda....non ti posso scirvere come ne sono uscito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh madonna mia...ti devi da fidare.....!Pensa che che anche amici si rivolegevano a me per avere consigli sulle fratte....!Una volta mi hanno chiesto anche di fare un sopraluogo per  vedere dove fosse il posto esatto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ed io so sempre tanto generoso...ma poco fortunello....infatti quella sera  di inverno...in quel posto c'era una gazzella dei CC e vallo a spiegare cazzo ci facevano due uomini...in quel posto di sera....vai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che figura de merda....non ti posso scirvere come ne sono uscito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non mi fido di cosa vuoi fare ai miei bellissimi capelli scusa. sponda aniene.....brrr :unhappy:

si mi immagino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: per questo dico che sei il peggio :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no, quella è la fiscalità generale.
> 
> i miei contributi sono i miei contributi.    e sì, voglio rinunciare, anche se so che al momento non è tecnicamente possibile.    ma voglio che lo sia.
> 
> ma approfondire il discorso credo sia pesantemente OT.


beh apri un 3d scusa no? serio. che io l'ho buttata sul ridere per non piangere ma sono profondamente disgustata. e sono molto ignorante in materia, quindi mi interesserebbe. in Famiglia e figli tipo


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> beh apri un 3d scusa no? serio. che io l'ho buttata sul ridere per non piangere ma sono profondamente disgustata. e sono molto ignorante in materia, quindi mi interesserebbe. in Famiglia e figli tipo


prometto che lo faccio, ma non subito.


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Anconda Jos*,e *Jimmy pitone*....ragazzi...parliamone...


Magnifico il finale stravolgente!
Subito copyright per i nuovi personaggi del futuro bestseller :up:
Ban si occuperà dei diritti d'autore e controllerà eventuali riproduzioni o vendite abusive... con percentuale da stabilire tra le parti...
Ai forumisti attivi, una copia autografata mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Magnifico il finale stravolgente!
> Subito copyright per i nuovi personaggi del futuro bestseller :up:
> *Ban si occuperà dei diritti d'autore e controllerà eventuali riproduzioni o vendite abusive... con percentuale da stabilire tra le parti...*
> Ai forumisti attivi, una copia autografata mi sembra il minimo.


...credo di poterlo fare molto bene  :up:


----------



## Alice II (22 Aprile 2016)

Rieccomi!!
Dove eravamo rimasti...??
Ah sì, io farò dei sogni strani, ma quì c'è qualcuno che ha una più che fervida immaginazione... 
Oscuro, ti fai più filmini di me, il che è tutto dire !!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Beh ti dirò, il tuo finale non mi dispiacerebbe, così in una botta sola mi risolve entrambi i problemi no?


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Rieccomi!!
> Dove eravamo rimasti...??
> Ah sì, io farò dei sogni strani, ma quì c'è qualcuno che ha una più che fervida immaginazione...
> Oscuro, ti fai più filmini di me, il che è tutto dire !!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Mbè, ci chiedi a noi dove eravamo rimasti?

Eddai Tosca, illuminaci.


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Rieccomi!!
> Dove eravamo rimasti...??
> Ah sì, io farò dei sogni strani, ma quì c'è qualcuno che ha una più che fervida immaginazione...
> Oscuro, ti fai più filmini di me, il che è tutto dire !!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Noi siamo rimasti qui a tracciare ipotesi per un bel finale alla tua storia 
Tu intanto... a che punto sei?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Noi siamo rimasti qui a tracciare ipotesi per un bel finale alla tua storia
> Tu intanto... a che punto sei?


Noi?IO!:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

già, i diritti d'autore ad oscuro! 

 niente male Anconda Jos e Jimmy pitone


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



MaiLea ha detto:


> già, i diritti d'autore ad oscuro!
> 
> niente male Anconda Jos e Jimmy pitone



Ti vogliono conoscere....:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti vogliono conoscere....:rotfl:


è una minaccia o una promessa?


----------



## Alice II (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Noi siamo rimasti qui a tracciare ipotesi per un bel finale alla tua storia
> Tu intanto... a che punto sei?



Ciao a tutti!!
Io sono ancora al punto in cui ero a pagina 1 di questa discussione...
Buono no?
Anzi sono al punto in cui odio tutti.... Passata la fase della negazione, ora sono alla fase della rabbia credo...
Non so di cosa, comunque sono arrabbiata un pò con tutti, amici, colleghi, famiglia, Icardi e Maxi in pole...
Non chiedetemi perchè...
E buongiorno a tutti!!!
Ora mi vado a leggere le discussioni nuove, sia mai che trovo qualcuno messo peggio di me :up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!
> Io sono ancora al punto in cui ero a pagina 1 di questa discussione...
> Buono no?
> Anzi sono al punto in cui odio tutti.... Passata la fase della negazione, ora sono alla fase della rabbia credo...
> ...


Fisiologico...prendersela con gli altri...come al solito.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!
> Io sono ancora al punto in cui ero a pagina 1 di questa discussione...
> Buono no?
> Anzi sono al punto in cui odio tutti.... Passata la fase della negazione, ora sono alla fase della rabbia credo...
> ...


Mi dai l'idea che tu abbia scelto ben poco di quello che hai fatto e la storia con il bello e impossibile sia solo un'evasione.

Però ricorda che fare scegliere agli altri è anche pigrizia morale.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!
> Io sono ancora al punto in cui ero a pagina 1 di questa discussione...
> Buono no?
> Anzi sono al punto in cui odio tutti.... Passata la fase della negazione, ora sono alla fase della rabbia credo...
> ...


A me capita quando non mi sento capita 
Credo che adesso sia il momento di iniziare a capirti tu per prima e poi spiegare agli altri cosa vuoi veramente per mettere un po' d'ordine...


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!
> Io sono ancora al punto in cui ero a pagina 1 di questa discussione...
> Buono no?
> Anzi sono al punto in cui odio tutti.... Passata la fase della negazione, ora sono alla fase della rabbia credo...
> ...


 [MENTION=6653]SpengiCuore[/MENTION] vai a leggerti il 3d di Marietto  ti farà molto bene al cuore


----------



## Alice II (27 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @SpengiCuore vai a leggerti il 3d di Marietto  ti farà molto bene al cuore



Mi posti il link??

Grazie


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Mi posti il link??
> 
> Grazie


http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi-e-bellezza/23015-reminiscenze-e-nuvole-parlanti


----------



## Falcor (30 Aprile 2016)

Giusto per la cronaca ieri sera [MENTION=6653]SpengiCuore[/MENTION] è tornata a casa sana e salva


----------



## Ross (1 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Giusto per la cronaca ieri sera [MENTION=6653]SpengiCuore[/MENTION] è tornata a casa sana e salva


Falcor, visto che siamo tra noi...in confidenza: chi è più figa? La Tulip o la Spengi?







Mó voglio vedere che ti inventi...!


----------



## Alice II (1 Maggio 2016)

Eccomiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!

Confermo, viva e vegeta! :mexican:

Falcor e Tulip sono due belle persone, simpaticissime devo dire..
Mi sono aperta subito con loro, beh anche se sapevano già tutto..
Ci siamo divertiti molto!!

Falcor però non gli raccontiamo cosa mi avete accompagnato a fare... Sennò si arrabbiano... :unhappy::up::sonar:

Ross, ti paiono domande da fare???!!!


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Falcor però non gli raccontiamo cosa mi avete accompagnato a fare... Sennò si arrabbiano... :unhappy::up::sonar:
> 
> Ross, ti paiono domande da fare???!!!


Perché scusa andare a raccogliere le castagne è una cosa brutta? 

Ross ti dico solo che l'altra sera ero molto invidiato


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Perché scusa andare a raccogliere le castagne è una cosa brutta?
> 
> Ross ti dico solo che l'altra sera ero molto invidiato


Troppe donne tutte insieme fanno male all'ulcera!!...
Attento!!


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Perché scusa andare a raccogliere le castagne è una cosa brutta?
> 
> Ross ti dico solo che l'altra sera ero molto invidiato



Ma non è stagione di castagne....


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma non è stagione di castagne....


Visto che faccio domande indiscrete...ma che avete combinato tra le castagne? 

(Se si può dire senza che scattino mandati di arresto nei confronti di falcor)


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma non è stagione di castagne....


Di maroni?:rotfl:Li hai fatti girare pure a falcor?:rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di maroni?:rotfl:Li hai fatti girare pure a falcor?:rotfl:



Beh forse sì, non so... Falcor esprimiti tu, che a me non mi credono :sonar:



> Visto che faccio domande indiscrete...ma che avete combinato tra le castagne? :smile:
> 
> (Se si può dire senza che scattino mandati di arresto nei confronti di falcor)




Falcor è un gentiluomo!! 

Bomba: ha conosciuto il bello-ma-stronzo!   :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*No*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh forse sì, non so... Falcor esprimiti tu, che a me non mi credono :sonar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se stai simpatica a falcor...cambio opinione...:rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Falcor, visto che siamo tra noi...in confidenza: chi è più figa? La Tulip o la Spengi?
> 
> 
> Mó voglio vedere che ti inventi...!



Delfino curiosoooo :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Bomba: ha conosciuto il bello-ma-stronzo!   :rotfl:



Un sacco di testosterone in quella stanza  mi devo ancora riprendere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: perdonate l'assenteismo.


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Troppe donne tutte insieme fanno male all'ulcera!!...
> Attento!!


Eh ma per quello dipende dalla somministrazione e ahimè non è il troppo che fa male 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ma non è stagione di castagne....


Non smontarmi gli alibi 



Ross ha detto:


> Visto che faccio domande indiscrete...ma che avete combinato tra le castagne?
> 
> (Se si può dire senza che scattino mandati di arresto nei confronti di falcor)


Come ha detto Alice, sono un gentleman 



oscuro ha detto:


> Di maroni?:rotfl:Li hai fatti girare pure a falcor?:rotfl:


Ma no dai, anzi è spassosissima :rotfl:



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Bomba: ha conosciuto il bello-ma-stronzo!   :rotfl:


No [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] davvero non puoi capire, ancora sono emozionato dall'incontro :mexican:



oscuro ha detto:


> Se stai simpatica a falcor...cambio opinione...:rotfl:


Beh ora non corriamo, simpatica. Deve ancora superare qualche esame e la prova pratica e poi ti darò il via libera


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Un sacco di testosterone in quella stanza  mi devo ancora riprendere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: perdonate l'assenteismo.



Ahahhahaha Tulip se non altro ci siamo rifatte gli occhi!!

Immaginate la scena, stanza piena di bei ragazzotti, io e Tulip così 
Falcor così 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Mah io tutti sti ragazzi meglio di me non li ho visti :rotfl:

Anzi vogliamo dire che di tutti quei tizi l'unico a guardare i culi delle ragazze ero io? Tanto testosterone ma indirizzato verso gli orifizi sbagliati


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

> Ma no dai, anzi è spassosissima :rotfl:


:up::up: 





> No @oscuro davvero non puoi capire, ancora sono emozionato dall'incontro :mexican:


Stai zitto che hai pure detto che è "puccioso"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
E hai detto che ti sta simpatico.... 




> Beh ora non corriamo, simpatica. Deve ancora superare qualche esame e la prova pratica e poi ti darò il via libera


Ce la posso fare, tranquillo!!




> Come ha detto Alice, sono un gentleman :mrgreen:


Un vero gentleman!
In motorino da solo con quel freddo e mi avete pure aspettato... Mitici!! :up:


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Stai zitto che hai pure detto che è "puccioso"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> E hai detto che ti sta simpatico....


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere. Anzi non ricordo affatto di averlo detto, e a ricordar meglio io nemmeno c'ero. E tu poi chi sei? :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

> Mah io tutti sti ragazzi meglio di me non li ho visti :rotfl:


Ora...Falcor...parliamone....




> Anzi vogliamo dire che di tutti quei tizi l'unico a guardare i culi delle ragazze ero io? Tanto testosterone ma indirizzato verso gli orifizi sbagliati


ahahah...su questo però hai ragione!:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ora...Falcor...parliamone....


Ok metto in ignore la nostra amicizia 




> ahahah...su questo però hai ragione!:rotfl:


Io ho SEMPRE ragione


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Sarete mica andati nella tana del leone? 

Falcor, ma a parte le due che si nutrivano di testosterone sotto ai tuoi occhi...figa zero?


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Qua va fatta una premessa. [MENTION=6653]SpengiCuore[/MENTION] ci ha fatti andare in uno dei posti più da fighetti di Firenze, quando io e Uizi siamo l'opposto della fighettaggine 

C'erano diverse tipologie di ragazze:

- Le vecchiazze che vogliono ancora sentirsi giovani e mettono pantaloni dorati 
- Le superfighe in superabito da sera anche alle 19 della sera (per correttezza ho apprezzato , specie quella con una minigonna che definire inguinale è poco )
- Poi c'erano delle ragazze che io al confronto ero più donna di loro

...di più per privacy non posso dire :rotfl:

Manco sto a dirlo che le mejo erano Uizi e Alice


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

Allora toccherà redimere Spengicuore


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

> C'erano diverse tipologie di ragazze:


hai dimenticato le vallette! Da grande voglio fare la valletta muta....possibilmente che non sembri un trans.



> - Le superfighe in superabito da sera anche alle 19 della sera (per correttezza ho apprezzato , specie quella con una minigonna che definire inguinale è poco )


notevole che non ti sia entrato il torcicollo! Si vede che avevi fatto stretching e che ti stai allenando per LA TUA GRANDE IMPRESA....ma ricorda il cerchio del canestro è sempre più lontano.



> - Poi c'erano delle ragazze che io al confronto ero più donna di loro


so che avevi paura...piccoletto ma tranquillo ti difendo io, la Jessica Jones di "dietro svorto".



> Manco sto a dirlo che le mejo erano Uizi e Alice


ma mi pare ovvio! C'erano dubbi scusa?!? Solo i muratori del mio quartiere non apprezzano :sbatti:


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua va fatta una premessa. @SpengiCuore ci ha fatti andare in uno dei posti più da fighetti di Firenze, quando io e Uizi siamo l'opposto della fighettaggine
> 
> C'erano diverse tipologie di ragazze:
> 
> ...



Ahahahhaa io ti adoro!!
Quella con i pantaloni dorati è stata memorabile quanto la tua faccia quando l'hai vista! :sonar:

Ross diciamo che io volevo andare in questo posto perchè sapevo che c'era lui, e lui mi aveva chiesto di andare a vederlo (era lì per fare una cosa specifica, non a fare l'aperitivo)...
Quindi ho chiesto a Falcor cosa avrei dovuto fare secondo lui...
Se andare o meno, anche perchè ero sola e andare da sola mi scocciava...
Quindi si è offerto, insieme a Uizi, di accompagnarmi...
In realtà io non volevo che lui mi vedesse ma ovviamente era impossibile...

Cmq, nonostante tutto, sono stata felice di essere andata 
Anche per la buona compagnia 

Falcor, ma se ti sei innamorato del biondo barboso napoletano?!


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

> Manco sto a dirlo che le mejo erano Uizi e Alice


Esagerato... Io ero fuori dalle 8 del mattino, trucco svanito, sudata, capelli orribili....
Insomma.... C'era di meglio dai... 
Anche se sei di parte, apprezzo!


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sarete mica andati nella tana del leone?
> 
> Falcor, ma a parte le due che si nutrivano di testosterone sotto ai tuoi occhi...figa zero?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> Allora toccherà redimere Spengicuore


Le donne hanno l incontestabile potere di farsi disprezzare, e a loro piacimento di trasformarci in breve tempo nei loro più accalorati adulatori... 

Se rinasco femmina credo che mi divertiro' parecchio, in questo senso..


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Esagerato... Io ero fuori dalle 8 del mattino, trucco svanito, sudata, capelli orribili....
> Insomma.... C'era di meglio dai...
> Anche se sei di parte, apprezzo!



nah.....io stavo proprio un fiore! Come il Grinch nel paese dei Teletubbies.
E poi avevo giusto giusto creato una nuova forma di vita aliena per errore, quindi ero abbastanza soddisfatta di me stessa!:carneval::mexican:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le donne hanno l incontestabile potere di farsi disprezzare, e a loro piacimento di trasformarci in breve tempo nei loro più accalorati adulatori...
> 
> Se rinasco femmina credo che mi divertiro' parecchio, in questo senso..



E' i' su' bello in effetti, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti nella vita:rotfl:.

(ok la smetto di trollare adieux)


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> View attachment 11575


:rotfl:

Poi dopo viene il resto.

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> View attachment 11575



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh ma per quello dipende dalla somministrazione e ahimè non è il troppo che fa male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falcor, non ti far fregare da queste due!!! 

La mia nonnina mi diceva:
Quando con due donne dentro un locale, esse diranno tutti gli altri di notare, altro non vuol dire che tanto tanto a te la vorrebbero far assaggiare...


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> nah.....io stavo proprio un fiore! Come il Grinch nel paese dei Teletubbies.
> E poi avevo giusto giusto creato una nuova forma di vita aliena per errore, quindi ero abbastanza soddisfatta di me stessa!:carneval::mexican:



:up::up:  :rotfl::rotfl:

Cmq sperate di non essere mai stalkerizzati da Falcor e Uizi... Fanno paura per quanti trucchetti sanno!

 Io farò tesoro di tutti i loro insegnamenti!


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahhaa io ti adoro!!
> Quella con i pantaloni dorati è stata memorabile quanto la tua faccia quando l'hai vista! :sonar:
> 
> Ross diciamo che io volevo andare in questo posto perchè sapevo che c'era lui, e lui mi aveva chiesto di andare a vederlo (era lì per fare una cosa specifica, non a fare l'aperitivo)...
> ...



Ok, avevo immaginato...mi pare sia andato alla grande! :up:

Al netto di tutto, mi pare che fratellozzo Falcor si muova benissimo tra le donne del forum.
Scatta al volo, si propone alla velocità della luce...a dispetto dell'avatar è in formissima il ragazzo! 


Io sto anni luce indietro. Non per nulla [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] mi chiama Jon Snow. :mexican:


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ok, avevo immaginato...mi pare sia andato alla grande! :up:
> 
> Al netto di tutto, mi pare che fratellozzo Falcor si muova benissimo tra le donne del forum.
> Scatta al volo, si propone alla velocità della luce...a dispetto dell'avatar è in formissima il ragazzo!
> ...



Sì sì è andata bene :up:

Falcor è avanti!
Beh, diciamo poi che ha avuto la fortuna che entrambe siamo di Firenze, mica è così facile incontrarsi sennò....


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora toccherà redimere Spengicuore


Hai qualche suggerimento?  Considera che lei è analcolica come me quindi la via della birra non è percorribile.

Anche se come [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] può confermare ormai sto diventando un grande bevitore di birra 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> hai dimenticato le vallette! Da grande voglio fare la valletta muta....possibilmente che non sembri un trans.


Mamma mia m'ero scordato le vallette simil trans :rotfl:
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] se ti piace il genere ti passo il loro contatto Facebook 




> notevole che non ti sia entrato il torcicollo! Si vede che avevi fatto stretching e che ti stai allenando per LA TUA GRANDE IMPRESA....*ma ricorda il cerchio del canestro è sempre più lontano*.


Streghetta io in realtà facevo esercizi per la cervicale e non mi giravo a guardar culi, ma per chi mi hai preso suvvia 

E comunque la MIA GRANDE IMPRESA sarà presto compiuta  Inutile che provi a sminuirmi e a demotivarmi. Tornerò lì su, e tu potrai solo guardarmi dal basso :rotfl:





> so che avevi paura...piccoletto ma tranquillo ti difendo io, la Jessica Jones di "dietro svorto".


Non temevo nessuno lì dentro, anzi dovevano temer loro me, tzè. E parli te che hai i braccini. Però confesso che la tua "Mossa dello stritolamento del cranio con le 5 dita" è ganza.

Sembra quasi la mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita di Pai Mei 


> ma mi pare ovvio! C'erano dubbi scusa?!? Solo i muratori del mio quartiere non apprezzano :sbatti:


 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] non crederle, Uizi quando cammina fa voltare le persone, non foss'altro per quei fari allo xenon che ha al posto degli occhi :kiss:


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

un inverno a spalare neve nel Nunavut e vedi che sto analcolismo lo debelliamo alla radice.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un inverno a spalare neve nel Nunavut e vedi che sto analcolismo lo debelliamo alla radice.


Io bevo 

Poco ma bevo


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io bevo
> 
> Poco ma bevo


lo so.  è sulla cultura musicale che occorre lavorare, con te.


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Quella con i pantaloni dorati è stata memorabile quanto la tua faccia quando l'hai vista! :sonar:


Ma dai era orribile oltre al fatto che aveva la mascella equina :rotfl:




> Falcor, ma se ti sei innamorato del biondo barboso napoletano?!


Da portatore sano di barba (anche se ridicola) preferisco gli uomini con la barba. 

Sai com'è il detto: "Come si definiscono uomini senza barba? Donzelle" :rotfl:



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Esagerato... Io ero fuori dalle 8 del mattino, trucco svanito, sudata, capelli orribili....
> Insomma.... C'era di meglio dai...
> Anche se sei di parte, apprezzo!


Cioè davvero vuoi far credere che non eri arrivata appena docciata e truccata? Ma daiiiiii. Sappiamo che hai fatto tardi perché sei passata dall'estetista 



Skorpio ha detto:


> *Se rinasco femmina credo che mi divertiro' parecchio, in questo senso..*


Io invece ho sempre pensato che se fossi nato femmina sarei stata la più grande zoccola della terra


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.  è sulla cultura musicale che occorre lavorare, con te.


Non ti va mai bene nulla


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma dai era orribile oltre al fatto che aveva la mascella equina :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falcoruccio mio, voi OMINI dite tutti così...fidati che essere portatore sano di vagina ha anche i suoi malus...


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.  è sulla cultura musicale che occorre lavorare, con te.


su di me invece non c'è da lavorare su niente  prendi nota:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> nah.....*io stavo proprio un fiore! Come il Grinch nel paese dei Teletubbies.*


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ecco quando fanno cosi son pericolose perché voglion farsi dire che invece no, erano bellissime :rotfl:



Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia nonnina mi diceva:
> Quando con due donne dentro un locale, esse diranno tutti gli altri di notare, altro non vuol dire che tanto tanto a te la vorrebbero far assaggiare...


Cavolo e me lo dici solo ora 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> :up::up:  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cmq sperate di non essere mai stalkerizzati da Falcor e Uizi... Fanno paura per quanti trucchetti sanno!
> 
> Io farò tesoro di tutti i loro insegnamenti!


Ma ti sembran cose da dire? Io e Uizi siamo due bravi bambini


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> su di me invece non c'è da lavorare su niente  prendi nota:rotfl:


In coda, grazie


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> @Skorpio ecco quando fanno cosi son pericolose perché voglion farsi dire che invece no, erano bellissime :rotfl:


è proprio cosi...... 


Cavolo e me lo dici solo ora 


non è mai troppo tardi per imparare..


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> su di me invece non c'è da lavorare su niente  prendi nota:rotfl:


nemmeno sul senso di orientamento?


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io invece ho sempre pensato che *se fossi nato femmina sarei stata la più grande zoccola della terra*



Ti saresti battuto il primato col sottoscritto!  :mexican:


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In coda, grazie



uff...proprio come alle poste nzomma.


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno sul senso di orientamento?



finché il mio cellulare non si scarica, non temo nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al netto di tutto, mi pare che fratellozzo Falcor si muova benissimo tra le donne del forum.
> Scatta al volo, si propone alla velocità della luce...a dispetto dell'avatar è in formissima il ragazzo!
> 
> 
> Io sto anni luce indietro. Non per nulla @Nicka mi chiama Jon Snow. :mexican:


Io mi muovo benissimo? :rotfl::rotfl: Mi sopravvaluti troppo 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Falcor è avanti!


Diciamo che se qualche volta mi trovassi anche dietro non mi dispiacerebbe ma oh, so sempre avanti 



banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio mio, voi OMINI dite tutti così...fidati che essere portatore sano di vagina ha anche i suoi malus...


Tu dammene una e vedi come la indosso bene :mexican:



farfalla ha detto:


> Io bevo
> 
> Poco ma bevo


Tu zitta e pensa a preparare la cena


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io mi muovo benissimo? :rotfl::rotfl: Mi sopravvaluti troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè si omm, e ragioni da uomo. ma con la vagina e tutto l'ambaradan riproduttivo femminile da mammifera vedi che non ragioni più da penemunito


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè si omm, e ragioni da uomo. ma con la vagina e tutto l'ambaradan riproduttivo femminile da mammifera vedi che non ragioni più da penemunito


Io se fossi uomo berrei come un dannato solo per poter pisciare in piedi ovunque.


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè si omm, e ragioni da uomo. ma con la vagina e tutto l'ambaradan riproduttivo femminile da mammifera vedi che non ragioni più da penemunito


Non essere blasfema. Se diventassi donna per 24 ore penso che per 23 ore e 30 minuti sarei davanti allo specchio ad ammirarmi la ciucia, l'altra mezz'ora sarei a toccarmi le tette :sonar::sonar::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non essere blasfema. Se diventassi donna per 24 ore penso che per 23 ore e 30 minuti *sarei davanti allo specchio ad ammirarmi la ciucia*, l'altra mezz'ora sarei a toccarmi le tette :sonar::sonar::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio m'hai fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> uff...proprio come alle poste nzomma.


E' la dura condizione degli ultimi arrivati


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io mi muovo benissimo? :rotfl::rotfl: Mi sopravvaluti troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì certo, convinto...soprattutto che sto zitta


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io se fossi uomo berrei come un dannato solo per poter pisciare in piedi ovunque.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e rutto libero no?


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io se fossi uomo berrei come un dannato solo per poter pisciare in piedi ovunque.



Magra consolazione: qui sul piatto della bilancia c'è il poter toccare un paio di tette ogni volta che ci si sente tristi!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

A me invece piacerebbe conoscere il meccanismo del cervello femminile quando gli scatta la molla:a questo si mi ispira,questo no,a questo gli do pure il culo,questo manco su un'isola da soli...solo questo.


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magra consolazione: qui sul piatto della bilancia c'è il poter toccare un paio di tette ogni volta che ci si sente tristi!


Ma pensa anche alla solidarietà maschile. Se gli uomini avessero le tette (cavolo ci si dovrebbe aprire un topic) quando viene un amico triste gli si direbbe, aspetta ti faccio toccare le mie tette, e tornerebbe il sorriso.

Ste donne si tengono le tette strette manco ce le avessero solo loro


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe conoscere il meccanismo del cervello femminile quando gli scatta la molla:a questo si mi ispira,questo no,a questo gli do pure il culo,questo manco su un'isola da soli...solo questo.


Tu pretendi troppo


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe conoscere il meccanismo del cervello femminile quando gli scatta la molla:a questo si mi ispira,questo no,a questo gli do pure il culo,questo manco su un'isola da soli...solo questo.


Oscuro, non vorrei sembrare stranino, ma:

Con certe cozzacce, solo perchè ispirano sesso...pure nel cesso dei peggiori bar di caracas.
Altre, pure carucce...solo perchè non attizzano il giusto...a casa culo asciutto.


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

e apricelo, il 3d.  mica si esaurisce lo spazio


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe conoscere il meccanismo del cervello femminile quando gli scatta la molla:a questo si mi ispira,questo no,a questo gli do pure il culo,questo manco su un'isola da soli...solo questo.


Ne vuoi sapere troppe


----------



## Falcor (2 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] mi rivolgo al marito di mia sorella [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] nonché al maestro indiscusso.

Ma quando una donna ti dice che sei avanti e non dietro c'è da preoccuparsi?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne vuoi sapere troppe


Mi affascina la mente femminile...sono serio.Culo,figa,seno,sono accessori....!Quello che vi passa per la testa,è molto più eccitante.


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e rutto libero no?


No...
Ma una sega ogni ora secondo me ci sta!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*falcor*



Falcor ha detto:


> @oscuro mi rivolgo al marito di mia sorella @Fiammetta nonché al maestro indiscusso.
> 
> Ma quando una donna ti dice che sei avanti e non dietro c'è da preoccuparsi?



No,c'è da preoccuparsi quando una donna ti dice:sei simpatico.....!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi affascina la mente femminile...sono serio.Culo,figa,seno,sono accessori....!Quello che vi passa per la testa,è molto più eccitante.


Ma perche agli upmini piace la fica? Parlo di estetica...
Non me ha di estetica.
Un cazzo invece è ina figata ... 
Non capisco. Io mi fermerei a culo e seno


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi affascina la mente femminile...sono serio.Culo,figa,seno,sono accessori....!Quello che vi passa per la testa,è molto più eccitante.


La mente femminile talvolta è misteriosa pure per una donna, consolati


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche agli upmini piace la fica? Parlo di estetica...
> Non me ha di estetica.
> Un cazzo invece è ina figata ...
> Non capisco. Io mi fermerei a culo e seno


Eccolaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ti aspettavo caciottì! Come si aspetta capodanno...o ferragosto che ne so! :carneval:

La figa è figa e mi è toccato pure studiarla di recente.  :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche agli upmini piace la fica? Parlo di estetica...
> Non me ha di estetica.
> Un cazzo invece è ina figata ...
> Non capisco. Io mi fermerei a culo e seno


Concordo.:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mente femminile talvolta è misteriosa pure per una donna, consolati



Sai cosa penso?che a volte le donne hanno paura dei loro pensieri...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso?che a volte le donne hanno paura dei loro pensieri...


Ma più che altro può accadere che ci facciamo mille seghe mentali e perdiamo il filo del discorso 
ci  incarta da sole, capita


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Eccolaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ti aspettavo caciottì! Come si aspetta capodanno...o ferragosto che ne so! :carneval:
> 
> La figa è figa e mi è toccato pure studiarla di recente.  :singleeye:


Ok va bene ma mentre io posso dire di aver visto dwi cazzi davvero brutti in vita mia tu/voi potete dire lo syesso di fiche? Cioè...esistono fiche brutte? 
Ciao amico astrale :amici:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma più che altro può accadere che ci facciamo mille seghe mentali e perdiamo il filo del discorso
> ci  incarta da sole, capita


Ecco a me spaventa quando smettete di farvele....


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ok va bene ma mentre io posso dire di aver visto dwi cazzi davvero brutti in vita mia tu/voi potete dire lo syesso di fiche? Cioè...esistono fiche brutte?
> Ciao amico astrale :amici:


Caciò...se stai ingrifato pure la foresta di sherwood ti pare bella.

In linea di massima...magari coi cazzi è facilissimo dare i voti. Con le fighe potrebbe pure essere questione di come sono pettinate! :mexican:


P.S. ma che avevano di terribile i due poveri bruttoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco a me spaventa quando smettete di farvele....


In effetti quando smettiamo vuol dire che abbiamo preso una decisione


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti quando smettiamo vuol dire che abbiamo preso una decisione


Esatto...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caciò...se stai ingrifato pure la foresta di sherwood ti pare bella.
> 
> In linea di massima...magari coi cazzi è facilissimo dare i voti. Con le fighe potrebbe pure essere questione di come sono pettinate! :mexican:
> 
> ...


Non erano due...erano dei 
No mettiamo una vagina ben curata depilata profumosa etc etc..
Ella ti apre le gambe in faccia e tu che non stai manco troppo ingrifato, hai tempo e modo di valutare..
Cosa valuti per stabilire: bella fica..
Io quandp vedo un bel cazzo lo dico proprio: complimemti...gran bel cazzo..


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> Ok va bene ma mentre io posso dire di aver visto dwi cazzi davvero brutti in vita mia tu/voi potete dire lo syesso di fiche? Cioè...*esistono fiche brutte*?
> Ciao amico astrale :amici:


quelle senza pelo...
mi mettono una malinconia peggio di una canzone di Peppino di Capri...


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mente femminile talvolta è misteriosa pure per una donna, consolati



Togli talvolta...


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche agli upmini piace la fica? Parlo di estetica...
> Non me ha di estetica.
> Un cazzo invece è ina figata ...
> Non capisco. Io mi fermerei a culo e seno



Concordo!!!


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non erano due...erano dei
> No mettiamo una vagina ben curata depilata profumosa etc etc..
> Ella ti apre le gambe in faccia e tu che non stai manco troppo ingrifato, hai tempo e modo di valutare..
> Cosa valuti per stabilire: bella fica..
> Io quandp vedo un bel cazzo lo dico proprio: *complimemti...gran bel cazzo..*


Ma che te devo dì...una bella figa è fatta bella lei e il contesto. 
Non so se mi spiego: appena apre ste benedette gambe è amore a prima vista se sta tutto bello al posto giusto come il mio cassetto dei pedalini. 

Ma brutta come fa ad esserlo dai...pora fica! :rotfl:

Il cazzo ci credo eccome...sappi comunque che da una soddisfazione inusitata una frase come la tua.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma che te devo dì...una bella figa è fatta bella lei e il contesto.
> Non so se mi spiego: appena apre ste benedette gambe è amore a prima vista se sta tutto bello al posto giusto come il mio cassetto dei pedalini.
> 
> Ma brutta come fa ad esserlo dai...pora fica! :rotfl:
> ...


Anche nelle mie espeeienze bisessuali nn mi è mai capitato di dire o pensare: urca!! 
È quello che è...ina fica come un altra...
Forse appuntp noi in compenso abbiamo tette e culo per le valutazioni estetiche


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto...:rotfl:


Già . ....e li so cazzi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Togli talvolta...


Volevo dare una parvenza di raziocinio


----------



## Alice II (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma che te devo dì...una bella figa è fatta bella lei e il contesto.
> Non so se mi spiego: appena apre ste benedette gambe è amore a prima vista se sta tutto bello al posto giusto come il mio cassetto dei pedalini.
> 
> Ma brutta come fa ad esserlo dai...pora fica! :rotfl:
> ...



E consideriamo il dato fondamentale.... Bene o male la gigia è la gigia...
A meno che la proprietaria non abbia una cattiva igiene personale, dai, è difficile trovarne una brutta brutta...
Io tutte le volte che arrivavo al punto X con uno incrociavo le dita e speravo che non lo avesse piccolo (capitato una sola volta ma trauma non indifferente...)...
Poi c'è quello piegato, lo stretto, il troppo largo...
Una serie quasi infinita di variabili che rende mentalmente stressante il momento precedente all'atto.... :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E consideriamo il dato fondamentale.... Bene o male la gigia è la gigia...
> A meno che la proprietaria non abbia una cattiva igiene personale, dai, è difficile trovarne una brutta brutta...
> Io tutte le volte che arrivavo al punto X con uno incrociavo le dita e speravo che non lo avesse piccolo (capitato una sola volta ma trauma non indifferente...)...
> Poi c'è quello piegato, lo stretto, il troppo largo...
> Una serie quasi infinita di variabili che rende mentalmente stressante il momento precedente all'atto.... :rotfl:


A me il minicazzo nn mi ha traumatizzata. Era ok nel complesso e lui piu bravo con le mani. Leggevo una volta di una donna che diceva xome il cazzomini si possa paragonare alla perdita della vista. Si amplificano gli altri sensi.
Non mi trova molto d accordp fattosta che però è andata proprio cosi


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E consideriamo il dato fondamentale.... Bene o male la gigia è la gigia...
> A meno che la proprietaria non abbia una cattiva igiene personale, dai, è difficile trovarne una brutta brutta...
> Io tutte le volte che arrivavo al punto X con uno incrociavo le dita e speravo che non lo avesse piccolo (capitato una sola volta ma trauma non indifferente...)...
> Poi c'è quello piegato, lo stretto, il troppo largo...
> *Una serie quasi infinita di variabili che rende mentalmente stressante il momento precedente all'atto*.... :rotfl:


Tu pensa adesso noi come dovremmo stare...tutte variabili a carico nostro a quanto pare. :sonar:
Voi basta una lavata e state a posto con la coscienza! :rotfl:


Sul povero menomato: per essere trauma non indifferente che roba aveva lì sotto? E poi, non sapeva che era meglio tenere la patta chiusa se era ridotto così??? :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E consideriamo il dato fondamentale.... Bene o male la gigia è la gigia...
> A meno che la proprietaria non abbia una cattiva igiene personale, dai, è difficile trovarne una brutta brutta...
> Io tutte le volte che arrivavo al punto X con uno incrociavo le dita e speravo che non lo avesse piccolo (capitato una sola volta ma trauma non indifferente...)...
> Poi c'è quello piegato, lo stretto, il troppo largo...
> Una serie quasi infinita di variabili che rende mentalmente stressante il momento precedente all'atto.... :rotfl:



Cioè?no dai racconta sto trauma...


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Semplicemente, uno ti piace e uno no. Uno t'ispira e un altro magari no. C'è chi ti ispira certi pensieri che il cda di Brazzers ti farebbe un applauso e chi non ci prenderesti manco un caffè.


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Semplicemente, uno ti piace e uno no. Uno t'ispira e un altro magari no. C'è chi ti ispira certi pensieri che il cda di Brazzers ti farebbe un applauso e chi non ci prenderesti manco un caffè.


Il cda di Brazzers?!
:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il cda di Brazzers?!
> :rotfl:


Dici che non ce l ha il cda? Youporn si però so sicura


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Dici che non ce l ha il cda? Youporn si però so sicura


Ce l'ha sicuro! 
A volte sono stata contattata per dar conto e soddisfazione (ehm...) di certi pensieri zozzi che manco sto a riportare!


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

> Anche se come @Tulipmoon può confermare ormai sto diventando un grande bevitore di birra


se a qualcuno interessa a scopo antropologico: per avere una vaga idea della reazione di Falcor dopo aver assaggiato una goccia...una goccia che credo sia evaporata pure subito, di birra, potete guardare questo video. Potrete farvi un'idea accurata se vi immaginate un cinno di 1.86 e col brutto muso di Falcor.

[video=youtube;9h5mwoTwDBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h5mwoTwDBk[/video]



> Non temevo nessuno lì dentro, anzi dovevano temer loro me, tzè. E parli te che hai i braccini. Però confesso che la tua "Mossa dello stritolamento del cranio con le 5 dita" è ganza.
> 
> Sembra quasi la mossa dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita di Pai Mei


è un'antica mossa segreta di famiglia, tramandata di generazione in generazione, pericolosissima se si è sonnambuli. Spifferarla ai 4 venti sul forum non è una mossa saggia....adesso mi capirai se DOVRO' ucciderti.


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Semplicemente, uno ti piace e uno no. Uno t'ispira e un altro magari no. C'è chi ti ispira certi pensieri che il cda di Brazzers ti farebbe un applauso e chi non ci prenderesti manco un caffè.



:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (2 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Anche nelle mie espeeienze bisessuali nn mi è mai capitato di dire o pensare: urca!!
> È quello che è...ina fica come un altra...
> *Forse appunto noi in compenso abbiamo tette e culo *per le valutazioni estetiche


Pure tu?
No, perché questi uomini disinteressati al resto mi preoccupano 
Prima ho letto addirittura ' mi interessa solo il culo ' ma il culo ce l'hanno pure gli uomini ed alcuni pure benfatto... 
allora cosa cambia tra un culo e l'altro...


----------



## MariLea (2 Maggio 2016)

Stasera c'è [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] che vede tutto nero,
 sta studiando!


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ok va bene ma mentre io posso dire di aver visto dwi cazzi davvero brutti in vita mia tu/voi potete dire lo syesso di fiche? Cioè...esistono fiche brutte?
> Ciao amico astrale :amici:


Si. Come ne esistono di belle. Diciamo poi che la figa è un bel quadro a cui la cornice fornisce valore.


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Stasera c'è [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] che vede tutto nero,
> sta studiando!
> 
> View attachment 11578


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Anche nelle mie espeeienze bisessuali nn mi è mai capitato di dire o pensare: urca!!
> È quello che è...ina fica come un altra...
> Forse appuntp noi in compenso abbiamo tette e culo per le valutazioni estetiche



Ciao 

le fiche non sono per nulla una uguale all'altra ... 
esiste persino la chirurgia plastica per formarla a proprio piacimento. 


sienne


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tu pensa adesso noi come dovremmo stare...tutte variabili a carico nostro a quanto pare. :sonar:
> Voi basta una lavata e state a posto con la coscienza! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sul povero menomato: per essere trauma non indifferente che roba aveva lì sotto? E poi, non sapeva che era meglio tenere la patta chiusa se era ridotto così??? :facepalm:



Povero, in realtà è stata una sorpresa anche per me, non l'ho visto prima di farlo perchè è stata una cosa abbastanza veloce e non era prevista, però in realtà non capivo nemmeno se era dentro o stavamo facendo petting...  Poi ho capito che era dentro.... :unhappy:
Quella è stata la prima e l'ultima quindi poi non so, magari mi sono sbagliata... :rotfl:

Per il resto comunque sono convinta che, a parte casi clinici come questo, le dimensioni non siano proprio importanti.... Quindi tranquillizzati Ross :rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Semplicemente, uno ti piace e uno no. Uno t'ispira e un altro magari no. *C'è chi ti ispira certi pensieri che il cda di Brazzers ti farebbe un applauso* e chi non ci prenderesti manco un caffè.



:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


eh  insomma ci siamo capite..


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2016)

*...*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


CDA starebbe per consiglio di amministrazione, vero?
Si parla di orgie....? Tenetemi un posticino, nel caso, per le video riprese...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh  insomma ci siamo capite..



Beh sì, ultimamente la capisco anche troppo questa sensazione :sonar:

"E' quello giusto se la vagina fa il rumore delle infradito in acqua"

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh sì, ultimamente la capisco anche troppo questa sensazione :sonar:
> 
> "E' quello giusto se la vagina fa il rumore delle infradito in acqua"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: questa piace sicuro a mia sorella [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION]


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: questa piace sicuro a mia sorella [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION]


Oddio...


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Povero, in realtà è stata una sorpresa anche per me, non l'ho visto prima di farlo perchè è stata una cosa abbastanza veloce e non era prevista, però in realtà non capivo nemmeno se era dentro o stavamo facendo petting...  Poi ho capito che era dentro.... :unhappy:
> Quella è stata la prima e l'ultima quindi poi non so, magari mi sono sbagliata... :rotfl:
> 
> Per il resto comunque sono convinta che, a parte casi clinici come questo, le dimensioni non siano proprio importanti.... Quindi tranquillizzati Ross :rotfl:


Ross è molto tranquillo. 
Sono di altra natura i problemi del sottoscritto...


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *Ross è molto tranquillo*.
> Sono di altra natura i problemi del sottoscritto...


hai capito  interessante........e ce lo dici così? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio...


comunque io ho anche un altro "segnale" che è l'uomo giusto. mi passa la fame :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tipo il primo appuntamento con il mio lui. non era un appuntamento vero, cioè siamo usciti a cena io e lui come era già capitato da very friends, ma c'era qualcosa nell'aria che faceva presupporre che.....

beh io ho lasciato tutto il sushi (evento raro tipo il transito di Venere davanti al Sole, per dire). Lì ho capito: era quello giusto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ross è molto tranquillo.
> Sono di altra natura i problemi del sottoscritto...




Ahahahaha lo sapevo che ti sentivi tirato in causa!!
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io ho anche un altro "segnale" che è l'uomo giusto. mi passa la fame :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tipo il primo appuntamento con il mio lui. non era un appuntamento vero, cioè siamo usciti a cena io e lui come era già capitato da very friends, ma c'era qualcosa nell'aria che faceva presupporre che.....
> 
> beh io ho lasciato tutto il sushi (evento raro tipo il transito di Venere davanti al Sole, per dire). Lì ho capito: era quello giusto :rotfl::rotfl:



Uguale io!
Mi è capitato quando il bello-ma-stronzo è entrato nel locale la prima volta che ci siamo conosciuti, mi avevano portato la pizza, ero al primo spicchio... E' ancora lì..... :rotfl::rotfl:
Se lui è nei paraggi io non riesco a mangiare...
E' per questo che lo voglio a casa!!

Con lui sai che prova costume!!?? :girlcry:


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*Cioè*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Povero, in realtà è stata una sorpresa anche per me, non l'ho visto prima di farlo perchè è stata una cosa abbastanza veloce e non era prevista, però in realtà non capivo nemmeno se era dentro o stavamo facendo petting...  Poi ho capito che era dentro.... :unhappy:
> Quella è stata la prima e l'ultima quindi poi non so, magari mi sono sbagliata... :rotfl:
> 
> Per il resto comunque sono convinta che, a parte casi clinici come questo, le dimensioni non siano proprio importanti.... Quindi tranquillizzati Ross :rotfl:


Non capivo se era dentro o fuori....imbarazzante davvero.:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io ho anche un altro "segnale" che è l'uomo giusto. mi passa la fame :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tipo il primo appuntamento con il mio lui. non era un appuntamento vero, cioè siamo usciti a cena io e lui come era già capitato da very friends, ma c'era qualcosa nell'aria che faceva presupporre che.....
> 
> beh io ho lasciato tutto il sushi (evento raro tipo il transito di Venere davanti al Sole, per dire). Lì ho capito: era quello giusto :rotfl::rotfl:


L'ammore!


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capivo se era dentro o fuori....imbarazzante davvero.:rotfl:



Molto imbarazzante credimi...
Non è una battuta, è proprio così! 
Non me l'aspettavo proprio....
E' da quel giorno che mi è venuta un pò sta fissa che ogni volta che conoscevo qualcuno avevo paura che ce l'avesse piccolo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perchè poi sai, mi piaceva anche, quindi mi è pure dispiaciuto...
Però NO..


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai capito  interessante........e ce lo dici così? :rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquillo ha fatto una brutta fine...non te lo scordare! 



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahaha lo sapevo che ti sentivi tirato in causa!!
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che tra voi donne c'è chi ama le classifiche...spengi trova un menomato. A me in gioventù una che ci teneva...ad essere precisa. 

Si è capito? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Molto imbarazzante credimi...
> Non è una battuta, è proprio così!
> Non me l'aspettavo proprio....
> E' da quel giorno che mi è venuta un pò sta fissa che ogni volta che conoscevo qualcuno avevo paura che ce l'avesse piccolo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


vabbè ma di lingua come andava? che insomma, di fronte a certe performance orali le dimensioni si possono pure perdonà


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma di lingua come andava? che insomma, di fronte a certe performance orali le dimensioni si possono pure perdonà


Ma quando vedi una roba Micro un po' la voglia ti passa a prescindere. La vivi male..


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quando vedi una roba Micro un po' la voglia ti passa a prescindere. La vivi male..


sono sincera, mai successo....mai trauma da fiammifero...  tutti nella norma tranne uno decisamente fuori norma


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Molto imbarazzante credimi...
> Non è una battuta, è proprio così!
> Non me l'aspettavo proprio....
> E' da quel giorno che mi è venuta un pò sta fissa che ogni volta che conoscevo qualcuno avevo paura che ce l'avesse piccolo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Si figurati.Io mi metto nei panni di quel povero cristo....!
Per il resto che dirti? prima ti accerti...:rotfloi decidi se andare oltre.
CHe poi guarda che quello che stai scrivendo è verissimo...a me son capitate donne che su questo aspetto non volevano sentire ragioni.Una in particolare diceva sempre passo su tanto ma non su tutto:io il mio uomo devo "sentirlo":rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono sincera, mai successo....mai trauma da fiammifero...  tutti nella norma tranne uno decisamente fuori norma


A me sì. 
Mi sono depressa.


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sì.
> Mi sono depressa.


ma tipo? cioè micro...quanto micro...? :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tipo? cioè micro...quanto micro...? :unhappy:


Come faccio a dare un'idea....


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*SI*

E vi deprimete voi?pensate al possessore di quella larva...pensate a come possa stare dentro...


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come faccio a dare un'idea....


non lo so sinceramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: aspè mi ingegno...


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tipo? cioè micro...quanto micro...? :unhappy:


Hai presente i Twix?
Ecco toglici un paio di cm e mantieni la circonferenza...
Praticamente un mio dito. E io ho le mani piccole.


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vi deprimete voi?pensate al possessore di quella larva...pensate a come possa stare dentro...


Ma infatti pora creatura...


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai presente i Twix?
> Ecco toglici un paio di cm e mantieni la circonferenza...
> Praticamente un mio dito. E io ho le mani piccole.


ho capito.... :unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

> Guarda che tra voi donne c'è chi ama le classifiche...spengi trova un menomato. A me in gioventù una che ci teneva...ad essere precisa.
> 
> Si è capito? :rotfl:


Io no.... 

Ma credo sia una cosa positiva....


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai presente i Twix?
> Ecco toglici un paio di cm e mantieni la circonferenza...
> Praticamente un mio dito. E io ho le mani piccole.


Mò vado a comprare un twix, lo misuro e vi dico cosa ne esce... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mò vado a comprare un twix, lo misuro e vi dico cosa ne esce... :rotfl:



ha detto di togliere un paio di cm al Twix.....:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> E' per questo che lo voglio a casa!!
> 
> Con lui sai che prova costume!!?? :girlcry:


Ma la smetti che sei un'acciughina?  Cioè se vuoi farti entrare il costumino delle Lelly Kelly delle bimbe di otto anni si devi ancora dimagrire.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mò vado a comprare un twix, lo misuro e vi dico cosa ne esce... :rotfl:


Mangiatelo, è molto meglio!


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io no....
> 
> Ma credo sia una cosa positiva....


Nè positiva nè negativa. Le piacevano i numeri. Le piaceva misurare. Le piaceva parlare........

All'epoca ci si rideva e scherzava. 
Oggi una così a martellate!


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mangiatelo, è molto meglio!


Mi sembrerebbe di fare altro...viste le premesse. :rotfl:

Entro mezz'ora vi dico.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi sembrerebbe di fare altro...viste le premesse. :rotfl:
> 
> Entro mezz'ora vi dico.


Se mi succhiavo un dito era meglio...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si figurati.Io mi metto nei panni di quel povero cristo....!
> Per il resto che dirti? prima ti accerti...:rotfloi decidi se andare oltre.
> CHe poi guarda che quello che stai scrivendo è verissimo...a me son capitate donne che su questo aspetto non volevano sentire ragioni.Una in particolare diceva sempre passo su tanto ma non su tutto:io il mio uomo devo "sentirlo":rotfl:


Sì ma infatti dovevo accertarmi, ma ero piccola, lui mi piaceva tanto, non avevo idea che potesse capitare proprio a me... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma di lingua come andava? che insomma, di fronte a certe performance orali le dimensioni si possono pure perdonà



Non andava.... Io ero in depressione ed è finito tutto lì... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Non andava.... Io ero in depressione ed è finito tutto lì... :rotfl::rotfl:


ah ecco perfetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come faccio a dare un'idea....



Non sui può dare un'idea.... per me è bastato il fatto che non lo sentissi... :unhappy::sonar:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai presente i Twix?
> Ecco toglici un paio di cm e mantieni la circonferenza...
> Praticamente un mio dito. E io ho le mani piccole.



Ecco può essere!!!
O anche un kit-kat....


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*Spengi*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì ma infatti dovevo accertarmi, ma ero piccola, lui mi piaceva tanto, non avevo idea che potesse capitare proprio a me... :rotfl::rotfl:


Ne parli come di un incidente stradale....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ecco può essere!!!
> O anche un kit-kat....


Volevo essere buona!


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma la smetti che sei un'acciughina?  Cioè se vuoi farti entrare il costumino delle Lelly Kelly delle bimbe di otto anni si devi ancora dimagrire.



Ahahahahhaha, ma te sei di parte perchè mi vuoi bene :kiss:

Ok, è una scusa...
Lo voglio a casa e basta!
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne parli come di un incidente stradale....:rotfl:



Beh, è una stronzata ma a 20 anni è traumatico... Mi succedesse ora ci riderei su, o comunque saprei come diversificare per far sì che la cosa fosse comunque piacevole... Ma prima, mettici l'inesperienza e le aspettative....


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ahahahahhaha, ma te sei di parte perchè mi vuoi bene :kiss:
> 
> Ok, è una scusa...
> Lo voglio a casa e basta!
> :unhappy::unhappy:


Spengi, scusa se torno IT (qua di solito ci scusiamo per gli OT  ma vedo che ti diverti) ma il tuo lui? come vanno le cose?


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Volevo essere buona!



Io mi ricordo che all'epoca lo paragonai ad un Uniposca.... :rotfl::rotflandavo ancora a scuola)


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo che all'epoca lo paragonai ad un Uniposca.... :rotfl::rotflandavo ancora a scuola)


Già è grosso l'uniposca...


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Beh, è una stronzata ma a 20 anni è traumatico... Mi succedesse ora ci riderei su, o comunque saprei come diversificare per far sì che la cosa fosse comunque piacevole... Ma prima, mettici l'inesperienza e le aspettative....


Pensa per lui quanto è traumatico...
Mi sembra di aver compreso che fra i due traumi...meglio il trauma più grosso vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Non sui può dare un'idea.... per me è bastato il fatto che non lo sentissi... :unhappy::sonar:


Tu non lo sentivi, io mi sono quasi sentita pungere!!!! E che è!!!


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

*Niente twix*

Niente...nessuno ha sto benedetto Twix.

In compenso ho visto il kit kat: siamo al di sotto dei 10 cm.


----------



## Nicka (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Niente...nessuno ha sto benedetto Twix.
> 
> In compenso ho visto il kit kat: siamo al di sotto dei 10 cm.


Non è tanto la lunghezza...che vabbè... Ma pure la circonferenza...
Ho visto dita più grosse, davvero...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spengi, scusa se torno IT (qua di solito ci scusiamo per gli OT  ma vedo che ti diverti) ma il tuo lui? come vanno le cose?



Ciao Banshee, gli OT di questo genere mi divertono... Poi oh, mica si può sempre parlare di cose deprimenti eh!! :rotfl:

Insomma, la situazione è sempre un pò uguale... Ho anche alti ultimamente, momenti in cui mi sento bene con lui...
Ma sono solo momenti, perchè ancora non sto capendo niente... Sono bloccata nel mondo di mezzo... 
Il problema è che... Ci sono tanti problemi!
Il problema principale per me è quello che provo per l'altro...
E Falcor mi ha visto.... Sono una matta quando lo vedo... Vado nel pallone e non riesco a comportarmi come vorrei...
Ci ricasco ogni volta, e ogni volta è sempre più bello/deprimente... Ogni volta è un pezzettino del puzzle in più, e non è che mi sazio, ogni volta mi creo di nuovo aspettative, e ogni volta puntualmente capisco che noi due "siamo solo una scopata".... Però per ora non riesco a staccarmi.... Uccidetemi lo so...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Già è grosso l'uniposca...



Come larghezza sì... ma dimezzato di lunghezza... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee, gli OT di questo genere mi divertono... Poi oh, mica si può sempre parlare di cose deprimenti eh!! :rotfl:
> 
> Insomma, la situazione è sempre un pò uguale... Ho anche alti ultimamente, momenti in cui mi sento bene con lui...
> Ma sono solo momenti, perchè ancora non sto capendo niente... Sono bloccata nel mondo di mezzo...
> ...


senti Spengi, da retta a una scema...sai quanta gente c'è che si piglia scuffie di proporzioni bibliche per qualcuno/a che o non va bene, o non può avere o addirittura non ricambia e mille mila altri casi? non esisterebbe il forum se tutte le relazioni fossero giuste e le persone si trovassero sempre. quindi nessuno può dirti cosa devi o non devi fare. ti piace, t'è partita la brocca e "stai in fissa". l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti, separati dal tuo ragazzo, ma PER TE. poi con l'altro, oh come va va! uno rischia pure!! 

per il resto ci siamo noi :up:


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

Che poi cioppettina apriamo una parentesi serie, ma il ragazzo di Alice è millemila volte meglio del tizio.

Quindi boh, io il tizio (che per me è anche gaio) lo manderei a fanculo e resterei col fidanzato che è tanto puccioserrimo


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che poi cioppettina apriamo una parentesi serie, ma il ragazzo di Alice è millemila volte meglio del tizio.
> 
> Quindi boh, io il tizio (che per me è anche gaio) lo manderei a fanculo e resterei col fidanzato che è tanto puccioserrimo


Falcoruccio se lo dici tu mi fido, lo sai  ma io consiglio ad Alice (@SpengiCuore posso chiamarti anche io Alice? Adoro Alice in the Wonderland ) di seguire la strada del suo cuore...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che poi cioppettina apriamo una parentesi serie, ma il ragazzo di Alice è millemila volte meglio del tizio.
> 
> Quindi boh, io il tizio (che per me è anche gaio) lo manderei a fanculo e resterei col fidanzato che è tanto puccioserrimo



Allora ribadiamo subito...
La storia che è gay è venuta fuori perchè Falcor sta cercando inutilmente ed evidentemente senza aver altri argomenti a cui appigliarsi, di farmi rinsavire dalla cotta che mi sono presa...
Ma posso assicurarvi, e come me almeno un centinaio di ragazze nel circondario tra Prato-Firenze-Pistoia-Lucca, che è tutto fuorchè gay! :rotfl:

Poi è vero, razionalmente so che il mio ragazzo è migliore come persona, ma che ci posso fare?!
Io non voglio il pucciosimo ora....:nuke:

Comuque Falcor i hate you :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio se lo dici tu mi fido, lo sai  ma io consiglio ad Alice (@SpengiCuore posso chiamarti anche io Alice? Adoro Alice in the Wonderland ) di seguire la strada del suo cuore...



Devi chiamarmi Alice  :up:


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Devi chiamarmi Alice  :up:


bene, Alice..stai attenta allo Stregatto, che è affascinante, ma è pure troppo paraculo.....


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> senti Spengi, da retta a una scema...sai quanta gente c'è che si piglia scuffie di proporzioni bibliche per qualcuno/a che o non va bene, o non può avere o addirittura non ricambia e mille mila altri casi? non esisterebbe il forum se tutte le relazioni fossero giuste e le persone si trovassero sempre. quindi nessuno può dirti cosa devi o non devi fare. ti piace, t'è partita la brocca e "stai in fissa". l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti, separati dal tuo ragazzo, ma PER TE. poi con l'altro, oh come va va! uno rischia pure!!
> 
> per il resto ci siamo noi :up:



Menomale, mi sento meglio...
Mi sembra di essere l'unica scema al mondo a stare così.... :nuke:
Che dire, tutto vero e hai ragione...
Coraggio zero... 
Ma intanto meno male ci siete voi... Che mi sfogo, mi diverto, mi sento più leggera!!
Prima o poi verrò fuori, prima o poi farò il passo giusto, farò quello che devo..
Il momento è vicino... Deve esserlo per forza...


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> La storia che è gay è venuta fuori perchè Falcor sta cercando inutilmente ed evidentemente senza aver altri argomenti a cui appigliarsi, di farmi rinsavire dalla cotta che mi sono presa...
> Ma posso assicurarvi, e come me almeno un centinaio di ragazze nel circondario tra Prato-Firenze-Pistoia-Lucca, che è tutto fuorchè gay! :rotfl:


Ribadisco, non capiscono un cazzo  Il fatto che abbia lo stuolo di cerebrolese con le mutandine sempre zuppe a seguirlo non vuol dire nulla 

Esempio calzante: [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] è una delle ragazze più belle che io conosca eppure mantiene sempre un profilo basso e non la si nota. Vuol dire che sia brutta? No anzi, quindi non è il numero di followers a renderlo figo ma l'igrometro nelle vostre mutande che dice che c'è la rugiada dove dovrebbe esserci un arido deserto :rotfl:



> Poi è vero, razionalmente so che il mio ragazzo è migliore come persona, ma che ci posso fare?!
> Io non voglio il pucciosimo ora....:nuke:
> 
> Comuque Falcor i hate you :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non è solo meglio come persona ma anche come aspetto e fisico cavolo.

E comunque anche io ti lovvo


----------



## banshee (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Menomale, mi sento meglio...
> *Mi sembra di essere l'unica scema al mondo a stare così.... *:nuke:
> Che dire, tutto vero e hai ragione...
> Coraggio zero...
> ...


....seeeeeee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: La gente finge, non ammette.. macchè l'unica. Tu perlomeno hai ammesso la tua fragilità :up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (3 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> senti Spengi, da retta a una scema...sai quanta gente c'è che si piglia scuffie di proporzioni bibliche per qualcuno/a che o non va bene, o non può avere o addirittura non ricambia e mille mila altri casi? non esisterebbe il forum se tutte le relazioni fossero giuste e le persone si trovassero sempre. quindi nessuno può dirti cosa devi o non devi fare. ti piace, t'è partita la brocca e "stai in fissa". l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti, separati dal tuo ragazzo, ma PER TE. poi con l'altro, oh come va va! uno rischia pure!!
> 
> per il resto ci siamo noi :up:


:up::quoto:


----------



## Tulipmoon (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Esempio calzante: @Tulipmoon


abbozzala di sparare cazzate. So che fai il ruffiano perché speri che te la dia vinta sulla tua sconfitta plateale...ma non attacca.



> a renderlo figo ma l'igrometro nelle vostre mutande che dice che c'è la rugiada dove dovrebbe esserci un arido deserto :rotfl:


come ti vengono certe cose non lo so


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ribadisco, non capiscono un cazzo  Il fatto che abbia lo stuolo di cerebrolese con le mutandine sempre zuppe a seguirlo non vuol dire nulla
> 
> Esempio calzante: @Tulipmoon è una delle ragazze più belle che io conosca eppure mantiene sempre un profilo basso e non la si nota. Vuol dire che sia brutta? No anzi, quindi non è il numero di followers a renderlo figo ma l'igrometro nelle vostre mutande che dice che c'è la rugiada dove dovrebbe esserci un arido deserto :rotfl:
> 
> ...



No allora se parliamo di fisico non c'è paragone...
Apollo è Apollo.... Ha un culo che Oscuro lo farebbe Presidente della Repubblica.... No dai Falcor, tu l'hai visto e pure in mutande quindi non puoi mentire così spudoratamente, sennò adesso pubblico la sua foto e mi sputtanto definitivamente!! :rotfl:

Di viso ammetto che il mio ragazzo è più bello, ma non si tratta di bellezza...
Lui mi fa un effetto inspiegabile... Solo come mi guarda mi da i brividi...
E comunque sono d'accordo sul tuo discorso riferito a Tulip, ma lui non è che lo fa apposta, le donne gli vanno dietro a prescindere, non è che lui fa qualcosa o si impegna particolarmente per far sì che le donne gli vadano dietro...
E' così e basta...
E queste stronze dovrebbero morire tutte :kick:

Ah e ti ricordo che mi hai detto che se tu fossi come lui ti comporteresti come lui...  :up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ah e ti ricordo che mi hai detto che se tu fossi come lui ti comporteresti come lui...  :up:



ecco brava, sputtanalo un po' anche tu, che qui stavo facendo tutto il lavorone da sola per rovinare la sua immagine di paladino dolce e puro.:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> abbozzala di sparare cazzate. So che fai il ruffiano perché speri che te la dia vinta sulla tua sconfitta plateale...ma non attacca.
> 
> 
> 
> come ti vengono certe cose non lo so


Ma che ruffiano streghetta  Il giorno che ti ficcherai nella testolina che sei anche te una figa della madonna il mondo sarà un posto migliore 

E comunque no. BARARE NON FA VINCERE 

E si, son un simpatico umorista


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> No dai Falcor, tu l'hai visto e pure in mutande quindi non puoi mentire così spudoratamente, sennò adesso pubblico la sua foto e mi sputtanto definitivamente!! :rotfl:


Non vorrei essere equivocato... Ma fossi in [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] qualche spiegazione la darei.


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ha un culo che Oscuro lo farebbe Presidente della Repubblica.... No dai Falcor, tu l'hai visto e pure in mutande quindi non puoi mentire così spudoratamente, sennò adesso pubblico la sua foto e mi sputtanto definitivamente!! :rotfl:


Penso che oscuro apprezzi le rotondità femminili e non quel coso depilato (perché sicuro se lo depila) e moscio 

E dire così senza un contesto che l'ho visto in mutande è compromettente. Ho una reputazione da mantenere 

La foto anche no.



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ecco brava, sputtanalo un po' anche tu, che qui stavo facendo tutto il lavorone da sola per rovinare la sua immagine di paladino dolce e puro.:rotfl:


Io sono il paladino della purezza. La mia fedina penale è IMMACOLATA.


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ehm, è complicato da spiegare. Io, lui, sguardi che si intrecciavano. Battiti che acceleravano. Io non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo.


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ecco brava, sputtanalo un po' anche tu, che qui stavo facendo tutto il lavorone da sola per rovinare la sua immagine di paladino dolce e puro.:rotfl:



Ecco appunto.... E poi Tulip, per favore, esprimiti anche tu visto che c'eri....


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere equivocato... Ma fossi in @Falcor qualche spiegazione la darei.



Ecco Falcor, spiegaci.... E poi il gaio sarebbe lui eh!?


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Penso che oscuro apprezzi le rotondità femminili e non quel coso depilato (perché sicuro se lo depila) e moscio
> 
> E dire così senza un contesto che l'ho visto in mutande è compromettente. Ho una reputazione da mantenere
> 
> ...



Non ti addentrare in argomenti che non conosci...
Tu lo hai visto IN MUTANDE....
Io sono avvantaggiata....


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> @Ross ehm, è complicato da spiegare. Io, lui, sguardi che si intrecciavano. Battiti che acceleravano. Io non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo.



Ahahahahhaha dici ti ha pure fatto l'occhiolino eh??!!


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

Mi ha fatto l'occhiolino e mi ha messo il numero nel taschino. C'era scritto "chia()ami, riempi lo spazio vuoto come preferisci"


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto l'occhiolino e mi ha messo il numero nel taschino. C'era scritto "chia()ami, riempi lo spazio vuoto come preferisci"


:rotfl:
Come lo hai riempito ce lo puoi raccontare?
:rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Come lo hai riempito ce lo puoi raccontare?
> :rotfl:



A quello ci ho pensato io....
:up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere equivocato... Ma fossi in @Falcor qualche spiegazione la darei.



Và detto che Falcor ha fatto pure un video al tipo in mutande....continua a dire chi è gay e chi lo è ma non sa di esserle...devo dire che un po' di domande me le sto ponendo anche io 
Io nel frattempo non ho visto una beata minchia di tutto ciò....sono troppo nana.


----------



## Falcor (3 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> A quello ci ho pensato io....
> :up:


Veramente quella riempita saresti te ma lasciam perdere :rotfl:



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Và detto che Falcor ha fatto pure un video al tipo in mutande....continua a dire chi è gay e chi lo è ma non sa di esserle...*devo dire che un po' di domande me le sto ponendo anche io*
> Io nel frattempo non ho visto una beata minchia di tutto ciò....sono troppo nana.


Il video non era per me. SONO MOLTO ALTO quindi mi sono porestato a fare il video al posto di Alice. Ecco.

Tu non ti poni proprio nessuna domanda capito?  Cioè se tu che mi conosci come le tue tasche dici questo di me mi terrai lontane tutte le eventuali ninfomani che mai dovessero arrivare sul forum ti rendi conto?????

Voglio una rettifica immediata con le scuse del caporedattore


----------



## Tulipmoon (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il video non era per me. SONO MOLTO ALTO quindi mi sono porestato a fare il video al posto di Alice. Ecco.
> 
> Tu non ti poni proprio nessuna domanda capito?  Cioè se tu che mi conosci come le tue tasche dici questo di me mi terrai lontane tutte le eventuali ninfomani che mai dovessero arrivare sul forum ti rendi conto?????



Ma in fondo chi mai può conoscere un'altra persona? Chi? Io continuo ad osservare...e a pormi domande come è nella natura umana.



> Voglio una rettifica immediata con le scuse del caporedattore


Caccia il vaino e io rettifico.


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Veramente quella riempita saresti te ma lasciam perdere :rotfl:


Uffi, non me lo ricordare... 




> > Il video non era per me. SONO MOLTO ALTO quindi mi sono porestato a fare il video al posto di Alice. Ecco.
> >
> > Tu non ti poni proprio nessuna domanda capito?  Cioè se tu che mi conosci come le tue tasche dici questo di me mi terrai lontane tutte le eventuali ninfomani che mai dovessero arrivare sul forum ti rendi conto?????
> >
> ...


----------



## Alice II (3 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Veramente quella riempita saresti te ma lasciam perdere :rotfl:



Battutone eh!!

Ahahhaha
Falcor hai visto il mio avatar?
Il coniglio che mostra ad Alice l'orologio...
Il tempo scorre....
Ansia... :nuke:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ma in fondo chi mai può conoscere un'altra persona? Chi? Io continuo ad osservare...e a pormi domande come è nella natura umana.


Poco fa hai avuto prova su chi davvero devi nutrire dubbi. Tranquilla che avrai la mia spalla su cui piangere :rotfl:



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Falcor hai visto il mio avatar?
> Il coniglio che mostra ad Alice l'orologio...*
> Il tempo scorre....*
> Ansia... :nuke:


Avatar azzeccatissimo 

Ecco appunto, il tempo "passa". Sai già come la penso


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Battutone eh!!
> 
> Ahahhaha
> Falcor hai visto il mio avatar?
> ...


Alice (fossi in te cambierei il nick...suona meglio di Spengi)...in merito allo scorrere del tempo, ti riferisci a una data per prendere una decisione definitiva?


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.


Sarà stato un incontro di botte sul ring. Roba simile credo.
Poi Falcor si sarà clandestinamente introdotto negli spogliatoi...ed avrà visto anche quello che non voleva vedere!


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.


Ma infatti 

almeno una fotina col viso oscurato, tanto per capire


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.



Ahahahahhaha :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> almeno una fotina col viso oscurato, tanto per capire



Ha troppi segni indelebili sul corpo... Si capirebbe subito chi è... 
Fidatevi della mia parola....
E non di quella di Falcor! :rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Alice (fossi in te cambierei il nick...suona meglio di Spengi)...in merito allo scorrere del tempo, ti riferisci a una data per prendere una decisione definitiva?



Sì infatti volevo farlo...
Ma non so come si fa!!


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ha troppi segni indelebili sul corpo... Si capirebbe subito chi è...
> Fidatevi della mia parola....
> E non di quella di Falcor! :rotfl:


Uffa però 

Mi fido, comunque la prossima volta invitate anche ross, 
almeno un altro parere maschile...


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì infatti volevo farlo...
> Ma non so come si fa!!


Non puoi farlo tu, chiedi all'amministrazione


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Uffa però
> 
> Mi fido, comunque la prossima volta invitate anche ross,
> almeno un altro parere maschile...



Ok promesso!  :up:


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Ok promesso!  :up:


:up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.



eh...capito...io sto provando a dirvelo...ma non mi volete sentire...nemmeno Falcor vuole...la verità è dura da accettare ad una certa età:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parlate parlate ma qui nessuno che spieghi che ci faceva il tipo in mutande mentre Falcor gli girava un video.


 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] posso spiegare, non è come sembra 



Ross ha detto:


> Poi Falcor si sarà clandestinamente introdotto negli spogliatoi...ed avrà visto anche quello che non voleva vedere!


In effetti ho visto anche troppo, e devo dire che [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6653]SpengiCuore[/MENTION] nonostante tanta carne al fuoco eran lì ad ammirare i miei bicipiti invece che i loro 



MaiLea ha detto:


> almeno una fotina col viso oscurato, tanto per capire


Ma guarda te lo dico io, non ti perdi nulla. Immagina il fisico di Giancarlo Magalli e la faccia di Carlo Conti :rotfl:



SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Fidatevi della mia parola....
> E non di quella di Falcor! :rotfl:


La tua parola non conta 



MaiLea ha detto:


> Mi fido, comunque la prossima volta invitate anche ross,
> almeno un altro parere maschile...


Sarei solo contento di uscire con Ross  Ma fidati, il mio parere in questi casi è Vangelo :rotfl:




Tulipmoon ha detto:


> eh...capito...io sto provando a dirvelo...ma non mi volete sentire...nemmeno Falcor vuole...la verità è dura da accettare ad una certa età:rotfl:


Allora Uizi, te lo ridico, la smetti di insinuare miei malcelati interessi per peni e scroti? 

Guarda che ho capito che la sconfitta nella gara ti sta bruciando maledettamente, senza contare che ieri sera non hai fatto nemmeno un canestro. Quindi chetati che le tue accuse valgon zero


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2016)

SpengiCuore ha detto:


> Sì infatti volevo farlo...
> Ma non so come si fa!!


ti devo cambiare il nick in Alice?


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti devo cambiare il nick in Alice?



Siiiiiiii
mi sentirei molto più a mio agio... :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2016)

pare che ci sia già un'altra utente registrata col nick Alice


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

> @danny posso spiegare, non è come sembra


E come sarebbe???!!! Dillo, ammettilo, esci alla luce del sole... Se tu sei buco dillo!






> In effetti ho visto anche troppo, e devo dire che @Tulipmoon e @SpengiCuore nonostante tanta carne al fuoco eran lì ad ammirare i miei bicipiti invece che i loro


Diciamo che io e Tulip, pur avendo gusti diversi, ci siamo intese quel giorno... 





> Ma guarda te lo dico io, non ti perdi nulla. Immagina il fisico di Giancarlo Magalli e la faccia di Carlo Conti :rotfl:



Ahahahha muoiooooooooooooooo!!! :rotfl:

Me lo sto immanginando.....  :sonar:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> E come sarebbe???!!! Dillo, ammettilo, esci alla luce del sole... *Se tu sei buco dillo*!
> 
> 
> Diciamo che io e Tulip, pur avendo gusti diversi, ci siamo intese quel giorno...


Se avessi la passione per il birillo lo direi senza problemi. Ma ripeto, l'altra sera ero L'UNICO a guardare le tizie che passavano 

Beh vi siete intese perché i miei bicipiti non sono cosa da poco, attirano lo sguardo di donne e uomini :rotfl:

E vogliam parlare dei polpacci? Eh [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] ? In un mondo di polpaccini io ho I POLPACCI


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Diciamo che io e Tulip, pur avendo gusti diversi, ci siamo intese quel giorno...





Falcor ha detto:


> Ma guarda te lo dico io, non ti perdi nulla. Immagina il fisico di Giancarlo Magalli e la faccia di Carlo Conti :rotfl:


perfettamente...e si Apollo è Apollo...probabilmente Falcor aveva mangiato qualcuno dei suoi piattini gourmet scaduti nel 1800 e gli avevano dato alla testa se è arrivato a paragonarlo a Magalli....ma perdonalo, le tossine del cibo gli stanno uccidendo i neuroni.




Falcor ha detto:


> Beh vi siete intese perché i miei bicipiti non sono cosa da poco, attirano lo sguardo di donne e uomini :rotfl:


confermo, è vero...perché la gente si concentra per cercarli!



> E vogliam parlare dei polpacci? Eh @Tulipmoon ? In un mondo di polpaccini io ho I POLPACCI


ANCORA??? sai benissimo cosa penso dei tuoi polpaccetti gommosini.



> Allora Uizi, te lo ridico, la smetti di insinuare miei malcelati interessi per peni e scroti?


come? proprio adesso che ho anche i file audio?? nah nah nah


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> confermo, è vero...perché la gente si concentra per cercarli!
> 
> ANCORA??? sai benissimo cosa penso dei tuoi *polpaccetti gommosini.*
> 
> come? proprio adesso che ho anche i file audio?? nah nah nah



Cosa stai cercando di dirci, Tulip? Che Falcor è tale e quale al suo avatar? :carneval:


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

> e si Apollo è Apollo:mrgreen:



Con questo ha detto tutto Tulipmoon.... :nuke:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> perfettamente...e si Apollo è Apollo...
> 
> confermo, è vero...perché la gente si concentra per cercarli!
> 
> ...


Apollo è alto un metro e una vigorsol intanto.

La gente vede i miei bicipiti e ammira la perfezione 

I miei polpaccetti mi fanno arrivare a toccare il cerchio lì a 3,05 metri di altezza cara la mia streghetta. Tu salti dieci cm da terra e son generoso 

Non puoi estrapolare una frase da un contesto. Ricorda che "I CONTESTI" son importanti 



Ross ha detto:


> Cosa stai cercando di dirci, Tulip? Che Falcor è tale e quale al suo avatar? :carneval:


Ross ma io son anche peggio dell'avatar. Mai detto di esser bello, anzi  Son solo alto.



Alice II ha detto:


> Con questo ha detto tutto Tulipmoon.... :nuke:


Le parole di Uizi su Apollo valgon come la forchetta quando si mangia il brodo


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cosa stai cercando di dirci, Tulip? Che Falcor è tale e quale al suo avatar? :carneval:




:rotfl::rotfl:dagli un tocco di napolinità a quell'avatar e fallo meno bianco e più o meno ce l'hai :rotfl:

va anche detto che il suo avatar ha polpacci migliori dei suoi

(ora mi uccide)


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:dagli un tocco di napolinità a quell'avatar e fallo meno bianco e più o meno ce l'hai :rotfl:
> 
> *va anche detto che il suo avatar ha polpacci migliori dei suoi
> 
> (ora mi uccide)*



Puoi dirmi che sono frocio, puoi dirmi che guido male (cosa falsissima visto che sono un pilota provetto), puoi dirmi che cucino male il sugo con la salsiccia, puoi persino dire che il mio greco è scadente ma sai son passati anni da quando lo parlavo amabilmente (Modalità "Ho fatto il classico" ON), ma, MA, i miei polpacci non me li tocchi.

Anni di ciclismo amatoriale e basket han forgiato e plasmato la meraviglia che son ora.

Acciao colato direttamente su una colonna di marmo che è la mia gamba :rotfl:

Faccio cagare ma quando mostro il polpaccio cascano mandibole femminili, gli igrometri impazziscono, piovono clitoridi, e potrei continuare


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> I miei polpaccetti mi fanno arrivare a toccare il cerchio lì a 3,05 metri di altezza cara la mia streghetta. Tu salti dieci cm da terra e son generoso



Napuriello...il fatto che tu sia alto come il GGG non ti rende bravo ad arrivare in punti alti...ti rende solo ALTO....precisato questo....ce ne vuole perché tu arrivi a toccare quel cerchio...potrà mancarti anche solo 5 cm (anche se sono anche 10cm)...ma quei 5 cm saranno come l'Everest per te.

Io non ho bisogno di saltare per fare canestro...non ho bisogno di usare il braccio sinistro...posso anche pettinarmi nel frattempo, ma i canestri mi vengono...d'altronde il talento non si insegna...poi sono pigra e non ho voglia di imparare...ma ti ho dato le paste su qualsiasi sport o "carriera lavorativa" più o meno (ma diciamo meno) socialmente accettata.


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi che sono frocio, puoi dirmi che guido male (cosa falsissima visto che sono un pilota provetto), puoi dirmi che cucino male il sugo con la salsiccia, puoi persino dire che il mio greco è scadente ma sai son passati anni da quando lo parlavo amabilmente (Modalità "Ho fatto il classico" ON), ma, MA, i miei polpacci non me li tocchi.
> 
> Anni di ciclismo amatoriale e basket han forgiato e plasmato la meraviglia che son ora.
> 
> ...



Sai cosa pensavo, fratello falcor? Che tu sei stato un gentiluomo, magnificando le due donzelle @Tulipmoon e @AliceII, per ricevere in cambio qualche lieta presa in giro.

Sarà mica perchè le due ti si stanno in gran segreto litigando? 
Merito del polpaccio assassino, ben inteso!


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sai cosa pensavo, fratello falcor? Che tu sei stato un gentiluomo, magnificando le due donzelle @Tulipmoon e @Alice II, per ricevere in cambio qualche lieta presa in giro.
> 
> Sarà mica perchè le due ti si stanno in gran segreto litigando?
> Merito del polpaccio assassino, ben inteso!





.....fammici pensare.....uh....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2016)

*Ciao*



Falcor ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi che sono frocio, puoi dirmi che guido male (cosa falsissima visto che sono un pilota provetto), puoi dirmi che cucino male il sugo con la salsiccia, puoi persino dire che il mio greco è scadente ma sai son passati anni da quando lo parlavo amabilmente (Modalità "Ho fatto il classico" ON), ma, MA, i miei polpacci non me li tocchi.
> 
> Anni di ciclismo amatoriale e basket han forgiato e plasmato la meraviglia che son ora.
> 
> ...



Perchè non ce li posti sti polpacci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non ce li posti sti polpacci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se me lo chiedi così mi emoziono. Sono un tipo all'antica, e me lo hai chiesto senza nemmeno invitarmi a cena 

Io ti ripeto l'invito. Vieni a firenze, prima dovevo presentarti solo quel confettino di Uizi, ora c'è anche Alice. Direi che ti conviene  Però tu mi porti cioppettina


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Se me lo chiedi così mi emoziono. Sono un tipo all'antica, e me lo hai chiesto senza nemmeno invitarmi a cena
> 
> Io ti ripeto l'invito. Vieni a firenze, prima dovevo presentarti solo quel confettino di Uizi, ora c'è anche Alice. Direi che ti conviene  Però tu mi porti cioppettina



Ok,mi presento con la mia divisa gialla fosforescente,quella da calciotto.Cosi vista la mia età vetusta...so ancora più ridicolo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> @danny posso spiegare, non è come sembra
> 
> Non lo è mai
> 
> ...


.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se me lo chiedi così mi emoziono. Sono un tipo all'antica, e me lo hai chiesto senza nemmeno invitarmi a cena
> 
> Io ti ripeto l'invito. Vieni a firenze, prima dovevo presentarti solo quel confettino di Uizi, ora c'è anche Alice. Direi che ti conviene  *Però tu mi porti cioppettina*


:bacissimo:


----------



## Alice II (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma guarda te lo dico io, non ti perdi nulla. Immagina il fisico di Giancarlo Magalli e la faccia di Carlo Conti :rotfl:
> 
> Andiamo bene... :bleah:



Visto che lui ha azzardato questo paragone, ti dico il mio...
Apollo è tipo Zayn Malik di viso e Beckham una quindicina di anni fa di fisico.....

Ok?? 

Ci siamo capiti...


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Visto che lui ha azzardato questo paragone, ti dico il mio...
> Apollo è tipo Zayn Malik di viso e Beckham una quindicina di anni fa di fisico.....
> 
> Ok??
> ...


Insomma un bel fisico con un viso che non è un granché 

Ma per la curiosità delle ninfomani del forum: com'è che avete potuto ammirare bicipiti e polpacci di Falcor 
Si è presentato in pantaloncini e canottiera, siete andati in piscina, le fans gli hanno strappato le vesti o che


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Insomma un bel fisico con un viso che non è un granché
> 
> Ma per la curiosità delle ninfomani del forum: com'è che avete potuto ammirare bicipiti e polpacci di Falcor
> Si è presentato in pantaloncini e canottiera, siete andati in piscina, le fans gli hanno strappato le vesti o che



guarda in realtà è che è abbastanza esibizionista, per cui credo che, fra campania e toscana ,chiunque abbia avuto un minimo contatto con lui (tipo anche il controllore dell'ATAF) li abbia visti. Invitatelo un po' a fare una tournée dalle vostre parti e li potrete ammirare anche voi, aggratis e anche non richiesti volendo :rotfl:...poi costa pure poco cibarlo...

Adottate un Falcor a settimane alterne.


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> guarda in realtà è che è abbastanza esibizionista, per cui credo che, fra campania e toscana ,chiunque abbia avuto un minimo contatto con lui (tipo anche il controllore dell'ATAF) li abbia visti. Invitatelo un po' a fare una tournée dalle vostre parti e li potrete ammirare anche voi, aggratis e anche non richiesti volendo :rotfl:...poi costa pure poco cibarlo...
> 
> Adottate un Falcor a settimane alterne.


Che? Dovremmo pure cibarlo a spese nostre?
No grazie! :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma per la curiosità delle ninfomani del forum: com'è che avete potuto ammirare bicipiti e polpacci di Falcor
> Si è presentato in pantaloncini e canottiera, siete andati in piscina,* le fans gli hanno strappato le vesti o che *


Ecco questa brava 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> guarda in realtà è che è abbastanza esibizionista, per cui credo che, fra campania e toscana ,chiunque abbia avuto un minimo contatto con lui (tipo anche il controllore dell'ATAF) li abbia visti. Invitatelo un po' a fare una tournée dalle vostre parti e li potrete ammirare anche voi, aggratis e anche non richiesti volendo :rotfl:...poi costa pure poco cibarlo...
> 
> Adottate un Falcor a settimane alterne.


Continui a fare illazioni sul mio conto. Io esibizionista? Ma se son timidissimo 

Che costa poco cibarmi è vero, mangio cose semplicissime e in quantità ridotte.

Lea prova a sfamare Uizi piuttosto e poi vedrai.

Esempio di ieri sera:

Io: Uizi calo 500 grammi di pasta?
Uizi: ma nooooo sono troppi io non la mangio

Io me ne frego conoscendola e calo 500 grammi. Mentre mangiamo poi:

Uizi: vedi che la lascio la pasta, è troppa.
Io: sisi come no.

Morale della favola, si è mangiata tutto il piatto (circa 200 grammi di pasta) e anche 4 nuggets di pollo 

Come faccia ad esser magra mangiando così non lo so 

Comunque Lea se vuoi vengo a casa tua una settimana. Faccio il biglietto?


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque Lea se vuoi vengo a casa tua una settimana. Faccio il biglietto?


Grazie, basta il pensiero 

a meno che...  io pago il cibo e tu da bere


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Che? Dovremmo pure cibarlo a spese nostre?
> No grazie! :rotfl:



Uff....un c'è verso di sbolognarlo....già che lo devo scorrazzare anche a destra e a manca...almeno qualcuno collabori! Esistono varie tipologie di adozioni, se proprio non volete fare una settimana a testa, prendetelo nei fine settimana....nelle vacanze!! 
Oppure se proprio siete così egoisti, potete dare una mano con adozione a distanza, in cambio Falcor vi manderà foto su whatsapp dei suoi piatti gourmet, dei suoi vestiti stilosi, e naturalmente dei suoi polpacci!


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Uff....un c'è verso di sbolognarlo....già che lo devo scorrazzare anche a destra e a manca...almeno qualcuno collabori! Esistono varie tipologie di adozioni, se proprio non volete fare una settimana a testa, prendetelo nei fine settimana....nelle vacanze!!
> Oppure se proprio siete così egoisti, potete dare una mano con adozione a distanza, in cambio Falcor vi manderà foto su whatsapp dei suoi piatti gourmet, dei suoi vestiti stilosi, e naturalmente dei suoi polpacci!


Lo adotto io una settimana Falcoruccio!   [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] io cucino benissimo e a casa mia c è pure il nesquik che ho ogni tanto le nipotine a merenda, :up però:
1) non so fare dolci
2) mio uomo nasconde le cose (quindi rischi che tipo non ti ritrovi più qualche roba per giorni e giorni....)
3) mi scordo sistematicamente di riempire il dosatore del sapone in bagno 
4) c è la competizione all'ultimo sangue per chi butta monnezza, prende dentifricio nuovo e annaffia alberi
Ci stai?


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Little cioppi ma lo domandi anche? Certo che vengo. Basta che mi assicuri Nesquik a volontà


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Grazie, basta il pensiero
> 
> a meno che...  io pago il cibo e tu da bere


Mi sta bene, tanto bevo solo acqua e una ristrettissima selezione di bevande gassate (tra i 25 e i 69 cent al Lidl e all'Esselunga ). Solo ieri ho scoperto la spuma  



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Uff....un c'è verso di sbolognarlo....*già che lo devo scorrazzare anche a destra e a manca.*..almeno qualcuno collabori! Esistono varie tipologie di adozioni, se proprio non volete fare una settimana a testa, prendetelo nei fine settimana....nelle vacanze!!
> Oppure se proprio siete così egoisti, potete dare una mano con adozione a distanza, in cambio Falcor vi manderà foto su whatsapp *dei suoi piatti gourmet, dei suoi vestiti stilosi, e naturalmente dei suoi polpacci!*


In realtà si va in giro per te  E mi tocca anche guidare perché sono analcolico 

Invio solo foto di un certo livello, e non mando foto dei polpacci, son troppo preziosi


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sta bene, tanto bevo solo acqua e una ristrettissima selezione di bevande gassate (tra i 25 e i 69 cent al Lidl e all'Esselunga ). Solo ieri ho scoperto la spuma


Ma io no, sono alcolica e bevo solo roba buona


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma io no, sono alcolica e bevo solo roba buona


La birra del Lidl costa 59 cent al mezzo litro, ti può bastare?


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La birra del Lidl costa 59 cent al mezzo litro, ti può bastare?


A cena preferisco il bricco dell'uccellone


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> A cena preferisco il bricco dell'uccellone


Io l'uccellone lo preferisco prima di cena...poi ci si appesantisce e non va bene.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Little cioppi ma lo domandi anche? Certo che vengo. Basta che mi assicuri Nesquik a volontà


Eh ma il boss è nasconditore compulsivo, io avviso prima!!
Ok nesquik qui c è sempre, ma ogni tanto c è anche la presenza di tre pupattole diecienni o giù di li + barbie, con annesse scarpe, vestiti etc perché con zia giocano a farle belle  io avviso


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'uccellone lo preferisco prima di cena...poi ci si appesantisce e non va bene.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'uccellone lo preferisco prima di cena...poi ci si appesantisce e non va bene.


Io a pranzo solo tramezzini e acqua minerale,
ma a cena voglio proprio appesantirmi


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Io a pranzo solo tramezzini e acqua minerale,
> ma a cena voglio proprio appesantirmi
> 
> View attachment 11594


Parbleu!!!!
Cosa avrò mai capito!!!


----------



## MariLea (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parbleu!!!!
> Cosa avrò mai capito!!!


Al ristorante è sui 75 eurini a bottiglia, 
ma Falcor lo troverà a prezzi migliori


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh ma il boss è nasconditore compulsivo, io avviso prima!!
> Ok nesquik qui c è sempre, ma ogni tanto c è anche la presenza di tre pupattole diecienni o giù di li + barbie, con annesse scarpe, vestiti etc perché con zia giocano a farle belle  io avviso


Io son un grande intrattenitore di bambini  E amo raccontare favole quindi chellenge accepted 



MaiLea ha detto:


> Al ristorante è sui *75 eurini a bottiglia*,
> ma Falcor lo troverà a prezzi migliori


Ehm guarda, mi pare che quella settimana sono impegnato, mi sa che dobbiamo rimandare


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Al ristorante è sui 75 eurini a bottiglia,
> ma Falcor lo troverà a prezzi migliori


Praticamente un Tavernello...


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Al ristorante è sui 75 eurini a bottiglia,
> ma Falcor lo troverà a prezzi migliori


 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


----------



## LDS (5 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @LDS esprimiti


noi lo vendevamo a 260...ma perchè siamo dei ladri!

non ce l'abbiamo più in carta.

75 euro è un prezzo onesto, anzi direi pure basso al ristorante.

per 75 euro ne prendo 2 bottiglie al ristorante senza alcun problema.


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> A cena preferisco il bricco dell'uccellone


Di che state parlando?


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parbleu!!!!
> Cosa avrò mai capito!!!


Mica solo tu...


----------



## Alice II (5 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> guarda in realtà è che è abbastanza esibizionista, per cui credo che, fra campania e toscana ,chiunque abbia avuto un minimo contatto con lui (tipo anche il controllore dell'ATAF) li abbia visti. Invitatelo un po' a fare una tournée dalle vostre parti e li potrete ammirare anche voi, aggratis e anche non richiesti volendo :rotfl:...poi costa pure poco cibarlo...
> 
> Adottate un Falcor a settimane alterne.


Ahahahhaha il controllore dell'Ataf!!


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> noi lo vendevamo a 260...ma perchè siamo dei ladri!
> 
> non ce l'abbiamo più in carta.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Di che state parlando?


di vino


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> noi lo vendevamo a 260...ma perchè siamo dei ladri!
> 
> non ce l'abbiamo più in carta.
> 
> ...


esattamente :up:

enoteca o ristorante?


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> noi lo vendevamo a 260...ma perchè siamo dei ladri!
> 
> non ce l'abbiamo più in carta.
> 
> ...



E'  la dimostrazione che sono quasi sempre soldi rubati o spesi male. Da 75 euro a 260....stessa merce.


----------



## ologramma (5 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  la dimostrazione che sono quasi sempre soldi rubati o spesi male. Da 75 euro a 260....stessa merce.


già 75 euretti per bottiglia mi sembra già una rapina , mna non potreste ripiegare su qualcosa di più economico , tanto molti vini sono solo il nome e la conoscenza e l'importanza che gli danno i media.


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> già 75 euretti per bottiglia mi sembra già una rapina , mna non potreste ripiegare su qualcosa di più economico , tanto molti vini sono solo il nome e la conoscenza e l'importanza che gli danno i media.



IO non bevo vino rosso, e non ordino bottiglie neppure da 50 euro, un buon vino bianco frizzante della casa o pinot  chardonney  ghiacciato  o al mare un ottimo vermentino va più che bene.  Normalmente costa 18/20 euro. A volte bevo solo acqua.  

Penso sia il settore quello del vino (e delle firme nella moda) dove fregano a più non posso gente che sta bene solo se spende, anche se non capisce la differenza da un vino all'aperol. 

Russi per primi.


----------



## ologramma (6 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non bevo vino rosso, e non ordino bottiglie neppure da 50 euro, un buon vino bianco frizzante della casa o pinot  chardonney  ghiacciato  o al mare un ottimo vermentino va più che bene.  Normalmente costa 18/20 euro. A volte bevo solo acqua.
> 
> Penso sia il settore quello del vino (e delle firme nella moda) dove fregano a più non posso gente che sta bene solo se spende, anche se non capisce la differenza da un vino all'aperol.
> 
> Russi per primi.


durante i pranzi sia a casa che fuori non bevo vino se non poco ma allungato con acqua , per i brindisi preferisco vini dolci e pensare che sono di una zona dove si faceva e si fa ancora il vino per i romani e non costa una cifra


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> durante i pranzi sia a casa che fuori *non bevo vino se non poco ma allungato con acqua* , per i brindisi preferisco vini dolci e pensare che sono di una zona dove si faceva e si fa ancora il vino per i romani e non costa una cifra


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2016)

Io non bevo bianchi, mi danno alla testa. In compenso un buon rosso fermo non lo rifiuto mai. E ovviamente.... Bevo birra per la gioia di perplesso


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2016)

Solo rossi, preferisco i mossi


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io *non bevo bianchi*, mi danno alla testa. In compenso un buon rosso fermo non lo rifiuto mai. E ovviamente.... Bevo birra per la gioia di perplesso


Male.



farfalla ha detto:


> *Solo rossi, preferisco i mossi*


Molto male.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Male.
> 
> 
> 
> Molto male.


Perdo punti ogni giorno con te


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perdo punti ogni giorno con te


Avrai modo di rifarti...non appena mi sarò ripreso dallo shock.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2016)

Io coi bianchi mi sono presa delle ciucche mica da poco.
Adesso preferisco il rosso...


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Male.


Che ci devo fare? Ma oltre al fatto che mi danno alla testa, ti dirò che i bianchi non mi piacciono neppure 

E non li distinguo manco di sapore.... potresti tranquillamente spacciarmi il Tavernello per un Krug d'annata.

Falcor dov'è?


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare? Ma oltre al fatto che mi danno alla testa, ti dirò che i bianchi non mi piacciono neppure
> 
> E non li distinguo manco di sapore.... potresti tranquillamente spacciarmi il Tavernello per un Krug d'annata.
> 
> Falcor dov'è?


Di male in peggio...
Quindi se ti danno Candeggina o acqua minerale per te fa lo stesso?


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Di male in peggio...
> Quindi se ti danno Candeggina o acqua minerale per te fa lo stesso?


Nono, l'acqua la riconosco, e se posso la evito


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perdo punti ogni giorno con te


Brava perdi perdi 



Ross ha detto:


> Avrai modo di rifarti...


Ross se vuoi divorzio da lei e te la vendo. Ma sappi che io tengo casa, cane e chalet in montagna. Ti becchi le sue cenette da pagare, e le scarpe e i suoi capricci. Non so se ti conviene :rotfl:



Foglia ha detto:


> Falcor dov'è?


Son qui foglicina, è che sono analcolico e le discussioni sull'alcool mi taglian fuori


----------



## LDS (6 Maggio 2016)

giusto per spiegarvi perchè in un ristorante di alto livello la bottiglia di vino costa mediamente 4-5 volte di più che in enoteca.

dove lavoro io siamo in 7 sommelier ( non 1-2-3, ma 7! ) quindi ci sono 7 stipendi da pagare.

il vino viene acquistato ad una cifra diciamo ipotetica: 10 euro.

a questi dieci euro bisognerà aggiungere il prezzo dei salari dei dipendenti da pagare, il prezzo della conservazione, della corrente, del materiale utilizzato.
in seguito bisognerà pagare le tasse sul venduto, e bisognerà ugualmente farci del margine.

morale della favola se una bottiglia acquistata a 10 euro in un grande ristorante viene venduta a 25 euro che a voi sembra ancora cara, il locale sta quasi perdendo dei soldi.

ora non dico che venderla a 90 o 100 sia corretto, ma comunque lo capisco.
affianco al casinò di montecarlo, in una delle località più esclusive del mondo che una bottiglia di vino che vale 10 euro venga venduta a 100 non mi sciocca.

come non mi sciocca che una bottiglia d'acqua a piazza san marco a venezia costi 5 euro.
come non mi sciocca che una lattina di coca cola a capri costi 4 euro

il contesto non bisognerebbe dimenticarlo.

poi non entro nel merito dei gusti, ognuno ha i suoi, ma diluire il vino con l'acqua non si può leggere.


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2016)

Certamente paghi  il servizio, cio' non toglie che ti stai bevendo un vino da ipotetici 20 euro a 260!

Se hai soldi da buttare ok

IO non ne ho,  da buttare, quindi li evito certi posti.

Con questo mangio ugualmente bene e passo mesi in un posto da sogno, dove i russi pagano appunto 900 euro bottiglie da 50 euro esagerando.


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per spiegarvi perchè in un ristorante di alto livello la bottiglia di vino costa mediamente 4-5 volte di più che in enoteca.
> 
> dove lavoro io siamo in 7 sommelier ( non 1-2-3, ma 7! ) quindi ci sono 7 stipendi da pagare.
> 
> ...



4-5 volte più che in enoteca al ristorante mi pare una vera enormità. Mai trovato un ristorante con simili ricarichi.
Locali di diversa natura, quanti ne vuoi. 

Bellissimo avere un sommelier qui sul forum, onorato di fare la tua conoscenza! 


P.S. pienamente in accordo sulla storia vino additivato con acqua (se non si era capito... )


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> il contesto non bisognerebbe dimenticarlo.


Esattamente.
Piacere di conoscerti :cincin2:


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


>



:rotfl:Vero. ORRORE il vino allungato,  piuttosto acqua acqua acqua.


----------



## LDS (6 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 4-5 volte più che in enoteca al ristorante mi pare una vera enormità. Mai trovato un ristorante con simili ricarichi.
> Locali di diversa natura, quanti ne vuoi.
> 
> Bellissimo avere un sommelier qui sul forum, onorato di fare la tua conoscenza!
> ...



guarda 4-5 è la normalità.

poi non so in italia è differente comunque.

io ho lavorato solo nei ristoranti / hotel più prestigiosi dove mezzo litro d'acqua costa 10 euro.
è un altro mondo, è inutile discuterne pure.

quando vado al lavoro la mattina vedo parcheggiate davanti l'ingresso solo ferrari, bugatti e lamborghini e la gente con la porsche è pezzente.

cosa vuoi che sia per questa gente 1000 euro per una bottiglia di vino.

potrei raccontare storie sui miliardari che gettano denaro dalla finestra a mai finire....ma non è il contesto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> No allora se parliamo di fisico non c'è paragone...
> Apollo è Apollo.... Ha un culo che Oscuro lo farebbe Presidente della Repubblica.... No dai Falcor, tu l'hai visto e pure in mutande quindi non puoi mentire così spudoratamente, sennò adesso pubblico la sua foto e mi sputtanto definitivamente!! :rotfl:
> 
> Di viso ammetto che il mio ragazzo è più bello, ma non si tratta di bellezza...
> ...



Mi sono persa un centinaio di pagine per cui non mi è chiaro come il tono nei tuoi confronti sia passato da brutta fedifraga a cara amica.
Ma come parli ora sembra che il problema sia come fartela passare invece che smettere di vivere nell'ambiguità.
Però da questi ultimi post mi dai l'idea di una ragazza che ha accettato una relazione a cui non credeva per normalizzarsi e sentirsi a posto di fronte alla famiglia e al mondo con una vita tranquilla, ma in realtà molto insicura di avere altre opportunità.
Il bello e impossibile ti dà soprattutto autostima. Ti fa pensare che se uno che ne può avere tante sta con te forse non sei proprio male.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per spiegarvi perchè in un ristorante di alto livello la bottiglia di vino costa mediamente 4-5 volte di più che in enoteca.
> 
> dove lavoro io siamo in 7 sommelier ( non 1-2-3, ma 7! ) quindi ci sono 7 stipendi da pagare.
> 
> ...


quello che è sconcertante è che mi stai parlando di ricarichi giustificati solo dal servizio non di qualità .con 7 sommelier(perché ne occorrono così tanti?) non ci dovrebbe essere eccelsa qualità e vini che di base hanno prezzi alti perché che ne so...i vitigni, il tipo di produzione e cura e cose di questo tipo..
e invece si riduce tutto a stipendi pagati, discorso che capisco nel lusso, per carità....ma esigo un prodotto eccezionale.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è sconcertante è che mi stai parlando di ricarichi giustificati solo dal servizio non di qualità .con 7 sommelier*(perché ne occorrono così tanti?*) non ci dovrebbe essere eccelsa qualità e vini che di base hanno prezzi alti perché che ne so...i vitigni, il tipo di produzione e cura e cose di questo tipo..
> e invece si riduce tutto a stipendi pagati, discorso che capisco nel lusso, per carità....ma esigo un prodotto eccezionale.


Perché mi sa che in determinati contesti non si parla di ciò che è necessario, ma di target di clientela attenta al servizio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché mi sa che in determinati contesti non si parla di ciò che è necessario, ma di target di clientela attenta al servizio.


ma ci sta e capisco l'esigenza del contorno quando , ripeto, si sta parlando del lusso.però deve corrispondere un prodotto di altissima qualità ...altrimenti non è giustificata l'esigenza del professionista che te lo consiglia e propone


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Bellissimo avere un sommelier qui sul forum, onorato di fare la tua conoscenza!


Aspetta a parlare!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per spiegarvi perchè in un ristorante di alto livello la bottiglia di vino costa mediamente 4-5 volte di più che in enoteca.
> 
> dove lavoro io siamo in 7 sommelier ( non 1-2-3, ma 7! ) quindi ci sono 7 stipendi da pagare.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti il cliente non paga la qualità del vino che è la stessa sia se venduto in enoteca o a Montecarlo ma paga la location, il cliente penso ne sia consapevole o almeno me lo auguro.
il problema sorge se vai in un ristorante nel quale spendi un botto e mangi piatti dove le materie prima lasciano a desiderare.
A me capitò a Capri, pranzo frugale e fresco in un ristorante abbastanza quotato, era quasi estate chiedo una mozzarella ed un insalata fresca. Mi dicono che hanno ottime mozzarelle, bene. 
la mozzarella era una specie di pizzottella, uno schifo immondo, io nemmeno la uso per cucinare per dire :unhappy:
ovviamemte la pagai pura cara la "pizzottella " :facepalm:


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dicono che hanno ottime mozzarelle, bene.
> la mozzarella era una specie di pizzottella, uno schifo immondo, io nemmeno la uso per cucinare per dire :unhappy:
> ovviamemte la pagai pura cara la "pizzottella " :facepalm:


Sorella vedi che senza me sei persa.

A Napoli c'è la mozzarella più buona (anche se più che a Napoli è a Caserta e a Salerno) ma mai mangiare la mozzarella sulle isole del golfo. Mangi qualcosa di immondo perché non la fan arrivare fresca ma quasi sempre quella del giorno prima.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti il cliente *non paga la qualità del vino che è la stessa sia se venduto in enoteca o a Montecarlo ma paga la location, il cliente penso ne sia consapevole o almeno me lo auguro.*
> il problema sorge se vai in un ristorante nel quale spendi un botto e mangi piatti dove le materie prima lasciano a desiderare.
> A me capitò a Capri, pranzo frugale e fresco in un ristorante abbastanza quotato, era quasi estate chiedo una mozzarella ed un insalata fresca. Mi dicono che hanno ottime mozzarelle, bene.
> la mozzarella era una specie di pizzottella, uno schifo immondo, io nemmeno la uso per cucinare per dire :unhappy:
> ovviamemte la pagai pura cara la "pizzottella " :facepalm:


paga anche la location ma occorre anche la qualità .che poi ci siano tanti sprovveduti non lo escludo di certo ma il cliente che sa quello che vuole lo trovano e devono essere in grado di soddisfarlo altrimenti perdono credenziali per essere quello che sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sorella vedi che senza me sei persa.
> 
> A Napoli c'è la mozzarella più buona (anche se più che a Napoli è a Caserta e a Salerno) ma mai mangiare la mozzarella sulle isole del golfo. Mangi qualcosa di immondo perché non la fan arrivare fresca ma quasi sempre quella del giorno prima.


Ma veramente guarda ci restai di un male, ci sono cascata con tutti e due i piedi nella "bufala" :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> paga anche la location ma occorre anche la qualità .che poi ci siano tanti sprovveduti non lo escludo di certo ma il cliente che sa quello che vuole lo trovano e devono essere in grado di soddisfarlo altrimenti perdono credenziali per essere quello che sono.


Paga la location per carità, io ricordo che qualche anno fa due briosche e due cappuccini abbiamo speso sui 20 euro.
Viale Ceccarini, Riccione. Capisco tutto, ma la location non era esattamente Piazza san Marco...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> paga anche la location ma occorre anche la qualità .che poi ci siano tanti sprovveduti non lo escludo di certo ma il cliente che sa quello che vuole lo trovano e devono essere in grado di soddisfarlo altrimenti perdono credenziali per essere quello che sono.


Si, io intendevo lo stesso vino, stessa annata venduto in enoteca ovvio ha un costo più accessibile, il ristorante deve considerare altri costi di gestione che fanno levitare la,spesa del cliente 
un luogo di alta qualità deve dimostrare di esserlo in tutto,io cliente pago ma sono ovviamemte esigente se no vado allo spizzico e mi accontento 
io personalmente  negli ultimi anni preferisco ristoranti piccoli anche se so che sono cari perché  sanno gestire tutto con estrema professionalità, in alcuni casi so anche dove acquistano le loro materie prime ed è indubbio che quando mangio le loro pietanze riconosco la qualità


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, io intendevo lo stesso vino, stessa annata venduto in enoteca ovvio ha un costo più accessibile, il ristorante deve considerare altri costi di gestione che fanno levitare la,spesa del cliente
> un luogo di alta qualità deve dimostrare di esserlo in tutto,io cliente pago ma sono ovviamemte esigente se no vado allo spizzico e mi accontento
> io personalmente  negli ultimi anni preferisco ristoranti piccoli anche se so che sono cari perché  sanno gestire tutto con estrema professionalità*, in alcuni casi so anche dove acquistano le loro materie prime ed è indubbio che quando mangio le loro pietanze riconosco la qualità*


condivido


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, io intendevo lo stesso vino, stessa annata venduto in enoteca ovvio ha un costo più accessibile, il ristorante deve considerare altri costi di gestione che fanno levitare la,spesa del cliente
> un luogo di alta qualità deve dimostrare di esserlo in tutto,io cliente pago ma sono ovviamemte esigente se no vado allo spizzico e mi accontento
> *io personalmente  negli ultimi anni preferisco ristoranti piccoli anche se so che sono cari perché  sanno gestire tutto con estrema professionalità, in alcuni casi so anche dove acquistano le loro materie prime ed è indubbio che quando mangio le loro pietanze riconosco la qualità*


Decisamente vale anche per me.
Esco meno a mangiare fuori, ma quando lo faccio voglio mangiare bene e non mi dispiace spendere un po' di più se questo vuol dire qualità.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Paga la location per carità, io ricordo che qualche anno fa due briosche e due cappuccini abbiamo speso sui 20 euro.
> Viale Ceccarini, Riccione. Capisco tutto, ma la location non era esattamente Piazza san Marco...


strano, riccione e rimini hanno prezzi bassi .
per gli alberghi non c'è storia: ne giro tantissimi tutto l'anno e con la cifra con la quale qui in liguria paghi una singola in un tre stelle in quei posti equivale ad una doppia quattro stelle superlusso


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

prova a prendere brioche e cappuccino a santa margherita:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano, riccione e rimini hanno prezzi bassi .
> per gli alberghi non c'è storia: ne giro tantissimi tutto l'anno e con la cifra con la quale qui in liguria paghi una singola in un tre stelle in quei posti equivale ad una doppia quattro stelle superlusso


Gli alberghi si, ma è vero in viale Ceccarini  per mangiare rischi di spendere cifre esagerate,  credo valga la questione "Movida" se becchi il locale modaiolo ti fanno pagare questo requisito.


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta a parlare!!!! :rotfl:


Perché prof?


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli alberghi si, ma è vero in viale Ceccarini  per mangiare rischi di spendere cifre esagerate,  credo valga la questione "Movida" se becchi il locale modaiolo ti fanno pagare questo requisito.


Passi la movida per cena, ma che a luglio alle 10 del mattino mi facciano pagare tanto a me è sembrata un'esagerazione...vabbè, pazienza eh! Almeno la briosche era buona e il cappuccino anche!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passi la movida per cena, ma che a luglio alle 10 del mattino mi facciano pagare tanto a me è sembrata un'esagerazione...vabbè, pazienza eh! Almeno la briosche era buona e il cappuccino anche!


Ti è andata meglio che a me a Capri :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti è andata meglio che a me a Capri :mexican:


La cosa peggiore che mi sia mai capitata è stata una pizza in Piazza delle Erbe a Verona, a parte il costo scandaloso abbiamo mangiato una roba che secondo me era plastica...:unhappy:
Probabilmente era una roba surgelata, non lo so, ma uno schifo tale non mi era mai successo...:unhappy:


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Maggio 2016)

Su fb impazzano scontrini ritenuti pazzeschi con tanto di post scandalizzati a seguire. Io non capisco (sarò strana); se vado in Piazza S. Marco e mi siedo su una poltroncina superlusso con il violinista dal vivo in sottofondo lo immagino che un caffè non lo pagherò 1 euro. Se decido di sedermi e di godermi lo spettacolo per occhi e orecchie so che dovrò pagarlo, perchè urlare alla truffa? C'è un caffè per tutte le tasche in ogni dove; se lo vuoi speciale lo paghi se puoi permettertelo, altrimenti vai di thermos 




A me è successo a Praga, in un bar sfigato, di pagare 3 caffè 18 euro (al banco, senza musica nè servizio particolare). Uguale uguale a certe politiche  di certi italiani imbrogliaturisti.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Su fb impazzano scontrini ritenuti pazzeschi con tanto di post scandalizzati a seguire. Io non capisco (sarò strana); se vado in Piazza S. Marco e mi siedo su una poltroncina superlusso con il violinista dal vivo in sottofondo lo immagino che un caffè non lo pagherò 1 euro. Se decido di sedermi e di godermi lo spettacolo per occhi e orecchie so che dovrò pagarlo, perchè urlare alla truffa? C'è un caffè per tutte le tasche in ogni dove; se lo vuoi speciale lo paghi se puoi permettertelo, altrimenti vai di thermos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono d'accordissimo. Infatti il caffè seduta in piazza San Marco non me lo sono mai fatto... e mi fanno appunto ridere quelli che gridano allo scandalo e pubblicano gli scontrini.
Quello che magari dà abbastanza noia è che se paghi il contesto sarebbe auspicabile che anche il prodotto sia all'altezza. Io questo eventualmente contesto...ma si sa, finchè hai a che fare coi turisti te ne freghi e puoi dar loro pure vaccate.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordissimo. Infatti il caffè seduta in piazza San Marco non me lo sono mai fatto... e mi fanno appunto ridere quelli che gridano allo scandalo e pubblicano gli scontrini.
> Quello che magari dà abbastanza noia è che se paghi il contesto sarebbe auspicabile che anche il prodotto sia all'altezza. Io questo eventualmente contesto...ma si sa, finchè hai a che fare coi turisti te ne freghi e puoi dar loro pure vaccate.


Anch'io contesterei semmai la qualità del prodotto, ma se tutto è all'altezza 'fanculo all'avarizia


----------



## LDS (7 Maggio 2016)

La materia prima in un ristorante di lusso è ( quasi sempre ) la migliore sul mercato.
Dico quasi sempre, perchè poi, ognuno a casa sua fa quello che gli pare.

Tuttavia bisogna anche tener presente che in un ristorante di 2-3 stelle il pesce che si trova è quasi sempre lo stesso: ovvero: Branzino, Rombo, a volte la Cernia.
Poi ci sono i crostacei come Astice ed Aragosta.
Le capesante ovviamente.

Diciamo che il mercato ittico di un ristorante di lusso è pressoché concluso. Poi ci possono essere dei piatti da inserire nel menù del pranzo ad un prezzo più contenuto dove si più trovare del salmone o del polipo, ma difficilmente si esce da questi schemi.

Ora il Branzino ha un costo importante, soprattutto quando si parla di pesci selvatici e non di allevamento.
In un ristorante importante si utilizza forse il 30% del pesce, il resto viene scartato e utilizzato per fare altro.

potete ben immaginare perchè alla fine il branzino al ristorante lo pagate 60-70 euro.

Per quanto riguarda il vino invece il discorso è a parte in quanto la materia prima non inficia il valore finale, nel senso che i coefficienti possono essere standard o rapportati al prodotto.

Un vino che paghiamo 12 euro iva esclusa possiamo rivenderlo al ristorante a 70 euro guadagnando 70 - 12 ( costo d'acquisto ) - 15 ( tasse al 20% ) - 10 ( costo generale del servizio, personale, manutenzione, stock e quant'altro ) 33 euro.

Ora ci sono alcuni costi che sono fissi, e se dovessimo fare la tabellina del 3 e sostenere che tutti i vini che paghiamo 10 euro li vendiamo a 30, in realtà stiamo perdendo dei soldi.
Il motivo per il quale la gente paga professionisti come il sottoscritto è proprio per ottimizzare i costi e far fare del margine, valorizzare la cave e soprattutto, assicurarsi che non ci sia del denaro perduto a destra e sinistra.

Quando andate a comprare il vino in enoteca il margine normalmente è del 10-15 % ( dipende dalla cave ) ma i costi sostenuti sono molto, ma molto inferiori, dunque, il margine sarà proporzionato.

Non voglio entrare nei dettagli tecnici perchè c'entrano poco e non vi interessano, ma domani mattina non ci si sveglia e si decidono i prezzi del vino per un ristorante che fattura dai 2 ai 3 milioni l'anno.

La clientela che frequenta il nostro locale è gente che non fa la nostra vita, è gente che spende 1000 euro al giorno per mangiare, non possiamo nemmeno renderci conto di cosa vuol dire.
Gente che ha un conto di 300 euro e paga con 2 banconote da 500 e lascia 700 euro di mancia, presto uno stipendio in italia.
i prezzi in alcuni posti non seguono nessuna logica, sono semplicemente una diretta conseguenza del potere d'acquisto della clientela.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> La materia prima in un ristorante di lusso è ( quasi sempre ) la migliore sul mercato.
> Dico quasi sempre, perchè poi, ognuno a casa sua fa quello che gli pare.
> 
> Tuttavia bisogna anche tener presente che in un ristorante di 2-3 stelle il pesce che si trova è quasi sempre lo stesso: ovvero: Branzino, Rombo, a volte la Cernia.
> ...


il potere d'acquisto della clientela consente anche di abbattere a roncolate un sommelier che scrive polipo e non POLPO?

i dettagli sono importanti, @_LDS_


----------



## LDS (7 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il potere d'acquisto della clientela consente anche di abbattere a roncolate un sommelier che scrive polipo e non POLPO?
> 
> i dettagli sono importanti, @_LDS_



ma sai che io non lavoro in italiano...?? fra octopus e minchiate varie a volte non so nemmeno come si chiamano le cose in italiano.

ad ogni modo, non sapevo nemmeno che non si potesse dire polipo.
mi insegni qualche cosa


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sai che io non lavoro in italiano...?? fra octopus e minchiate varie a volte non so nemmeno come si chiamano le cose in italiano.
> 
> ad ogni modo, non sapevo nemmeno che non si potesse dire polipo.
> mi insegni qualche cosa


tu ricordati che polipo=corallo.   il corallo non si mangia.  il polpo sì.   non so se serviate il polpo con le patate, se no, dovreste farlo.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ricordati che polipo=corallo.


Se vogliamo fare proprio i pignoli il corallo è la struttura in carbonato di calcio che il polipo costruisce per viverci.

Come se dicessimo che uomo=palazzo


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2016)

Vero.   ma con LDS bisogna essere semplici.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vero.   ma con LDS bisogna essere semplici.


Quindi dirgli che il polipo si forma dopo la metagenesi delle meduse lo confonderebbe troppo? 

Una volta avevo la rubrica del Piero Angela dei poveri, [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] faceva un mucchio di domande :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quindi dirgli che il polipo si forma dopo la metagenesi delle meduse lo confonderebbe troppo?
> 
> Una volta avevo la rubrica del Piero Angela dei poveri, [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] faceva un mucchio di domande :rotfl:


È vero!! Mi piaceva la tua rubrica...era quando volevo rimettere in auge l'acquario e chiedevo di "piante" :rotfl: Falcoruccio dovresti farlo! L angolo del piero angela de noantri :up:


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quindi dirgli che il polipo si forma dopo la metagenesi delle meduse lo confonderebbe troppo?
> 
> Una volta avevo la rubrica del Piero Angela dei poveri, @_banshee_ faceva un mucchio di domande :rotfl:


Sprizzo ammirazione da tutti i pori...prima o poi sentirò la necessità di passare una serata con te, sappilo! :up:

P.S. Ora capisco il perché di tanto successo con le donne...altro che polpacci!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se vogliamo fare proprio i pignoli il corallo è la struttura in carbonato di calcio che il polipo costruisce per viverci.
> 
> Come se dicessimo che uomo=palazzo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> È vero!! Mi piaceva la tua rubrica...era quando volevo rimettere in auge l'acquario e chiedevo di "piante" :rotfl: Falcoruccio dovresti farlo! L angolo del piero angela de noantri :up:


Cioppettina dai si fa. Ma tu mi fai da valletta scosciata. Quella che mostra le figure divulgative con l'occhiale da pseudointellettuale 



Ross ha detto:


> Sprizzo ammirazione da tutti i pori...*prima o poi sentirò la necessità di passare una serata con te, sappilo! :up:*
> 
> P.S. Ora capisco il perché di tanto successo con le donne...altro che polpacci!


Guarda che il mio tariffario è ben più alto di quello di Uizi. Non te la cavi con 700 euro 

Questo successo con le donne non lo vedo. L'unica che mi interessa davvero in questo periodo mi sprucida pensa te 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Che te ridi pizzottella? :rotfl:

Soré hai ragione che ti chiamo già sorella sennò eri pizzottella d'ora in poi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina dai si fa. Ma tu mi fai da valletta scosciata. Quella che mostra le figure divulgative con l'occhiale da pseudointellettuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei autorizzato a chiamarmi pizzottella


----------



## Tulipmoon (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una volta avevo la rubrica del Piero Angela dei poveri, @_banshee_ faceva un mucchio di domande :rotfl:



Mannaggia......me la sono persa.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Mannaggia......me la sono persa.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Ma tu le hai già aggratis le mie lezioni di scienza. E le sprucidi sempre


----------



## Falcor (4 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] penso sia il caso di aggiornare un po la tua situazione non trovi?
 [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] merita di sapere gli sviluppi


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] penso sia il caso di aggiornare un po la tua situazione non trovi?
> [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] merita di sapere gli sviluppi


Quoto, voglio sapere!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto, voglio sapere!!!


Pure io voglio sapere.....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io voglio sapere.....


Più che altro, dato che è una leggera, se fosse ricaduta tra le braccia di Icardi, sarebbe giusto facesse trombare anche qualcuno del forum.. Che c'è tanto bisogno, specie di questi tempi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro, dato che è una leggera, se fosse ricaduta tra le braccia di Icardi, sarebbe giusto facesse trombare anche qualcuno del forum.. Che c'è tanto bisogno, specie di questi tempi...


Ser aspetti sto forum per trombare....io son qui da 9 anni e mi sono intossicato di zaganelle....fra pecore promesse e chiacchere...mi si è invecchiato il pisello e non solo....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ser aspetti sto forum per trombare....io son qui da 9 anni e mi sono intossicato di zaganelle....fra pecore promesse e chiacchere...mi si è invecchiato il pisello e non solo....


Per trombare vado sul forum delle suore carmelitane di Seregno,  e' decisamente piu semplice.. 
se vuoi ti do il link in pvt, ma sei un po fuori zona..


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Per trombare vado sul forum delle suore carmelitane di Seregno,  e' decisamente piu semplice..
> se vuoi ti do il link in pvt, ma sei un po fuori zona..


Dammelo....e grazie del pensiero.


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ser aspetti sto forum per trombare....io son qui da 9 anni e mi sono intossicato di zaganelle....fra pecore promesse e chiacchere...mi si è invecchiato il pisello e non solo....



Oscuro...ma ditele subito queste cose. 
Guarda la mia data di iscrizione: mezzo anno buttato! 
Sembrano tutte pronte a cose fantascientifiche poi quando si tratta di quagliare scappano alla velocità della luce!
Ma che razza di posto è mai questo? :incazzato:


Tutta fuffa e niente pecora 'sto forum!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro...ma ditele subito queste cose.
> Guarda la mia data di iscrizione: mezzo anno buttato!
> Sembrano tutte pronte a cose fantascientifiche poi quando si tratta di quagliare scappano alla velocità della luce!
> Ma che razza di posto è mai questo? :incazzato:
> ...


Guarda che [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] le ha avute le occasioni. E' che fa il difficile e poi fa la vittima
Non dargli retta


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che @_oscuro_ le ha avute le occasioni. E' che fa il difficile e poi fa la vittima
> Non dargli retta


uuh ma davvero? vogliamo i particolari! particolari, particolari!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro...ma ditele subito queste cose.
> Guarda la mia data di iscrizione: mezzo anno buttato!
> Sembrano tutte pronte a cose fantascientifiche poi quando si tratta di quagliare scappano alla velocità della luce!
> Ma che razza di posto è mai questo? :incazzato:
> ...


Ho trovato tante belle persone,tanta amicizia,ma cazzo hanno le mutande saldate al culo....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SISi*



farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che @_oscuro_ le ha avute le occasioni. E' che fa il difficile e poi fa la vittima
> Non dargli retta


E te pareva....:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho trovato tante belle persone,tanta amicizia,ma cazzo hanno le mutande saldate al culo....:rotfl::rotfl:


... Per dissaldare le mutande femminili servono a volte  gli "strumenti" giusti...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho trovato tante belle persone,tanta amicizia,ma cazzo hanno le mutande saldate al culo....:rotfl::rotfl:


mastro oscù io mi sto annoiando un sacco, il forum è piatto e poco sugnoso, raccontaci qualche particolare pruriginoso tu  delle profferte rifiutate, di mutande saldate e pecore svanite...:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscù io mi sto annoiando un sacco, il forum è piatto e poco sugnoso, raccontaci qualche particolare pruriginoso tu  delle profferte rifiutate, di mutande saldate e pecore svanite...:singleeye:


Mi piacerebbe,devo raccontare cazzate allora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dai cosa vuoi sapere?:up:
Avanzo qualche credito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sai son crediti virtuali....:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E te pareva....:rotfl:


Si.. Ha ragione Ban.. Confessa... Parlaci

Che questo almeno possa servire ai giovani del forum... Per arrivare dove tu.. A pochi passi dalla ambita meta..
Cedesti....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Per dissaldare le mutande femminili servono a volte  gli "strumenti" giusti...


Sarà che ho un arnese troppo ingombrante?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Ha ragione Ban.. Confessa... Parlaci
> 
> Che questo almeno possa servire ai giovani del forum... Per arrivare dove tu.. A pochi passi dalla ambita meta..
> Cedesti....


Ok,me state a mette in mezzo?:rotfl:ci sto...che volete sapere?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,me state a mette in mezzo?:rotfl:ci sto...che volete sapere?


TUTTO


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe,devo raccontare cazzate allora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dai cosa vuoi sapere?:up:
> Avanzo qualche credito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sai son crediti virtuali....:rotfl:


qui vieni descritto come quello a cui si offre ma non piglia, te dici che nevvero, a noi di come vanno le cose frega poco, vogliamo solo sapere i particolari sugnosi!! che vuol dire crediti virtuali? tipo quelli di candy crush saga? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> TUTTO


Guarda provo invidia per quelli che si son fatti le loro trombate senza casini....OSCURO si è beccato tanti casini per zero trombate.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> TUTTO


bravo Skorpio! dicci tutto  dai su rendici allegro questo triste lunedì mattina....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda provo invidia per quelli che si son fatti le loro trombate senza casini...*.OSCURO si è beccato tanti casini* per zero trombate.


e fino a qui, Ban presente  confermo e sottoscrivo...ma non svicolare come fai sempre :carneval: tira fuori i retroscena sugnosi...


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda provo invidia per quelli che si son fatti le loro trombate senza casini....OSCURO si è beccato tanti casini per *zero trombate*.



Oscuro da voci di corridoio ha fatto strage tra le donzelle! 

Dove è la verità?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Allora*



banshee ha detto:


> qui vieni descritto come quello a cui si offre ma non piglia, te dici che nevvero, a noi di come vanno le cose frega poco, vogliamo solo sapere i particolari sugnosi!! che vuol dire crediti virtuali? tipo quelli di candy crush saga? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vengo descritto da chi?:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dai poca roba....le donne non son dirette....non tutte ecco.
Però nel passato....c'è stata una diretta...ho declinato per il suo bene...che te devo di?io le donne le faccio ridere....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vengo descritto da chi?:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma dai poca roba....le donne non son dirette....non tutte ecco.
> Però nel passato....c'è stata una diretta...ho declinato per il suo bene...che te devo di?io le donne le faccio ridere....:rotfl:


prima farfalla ha detto che tu ricevi profferte ma declini e poi fai la vittima! tu dici che nevvero perchè le donne non sono dirette...... 

anche a me fai ridere!! è un male?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*

Mi dovete fare la domanda diretta,non è che mi posso mettere qui a dire,non mi sembra signorile no?e dai.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro da voci di corridoio ha fatto strage tra le donzelle!
> 
> Dove è la verità?


è vero è vero  sta a fa il timido, dai amico mio mettiamolo in mezzo  :carneval: accerchiamolo non può svicolare per sempre......!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro da voci di corridoio ha fatto strage tra le donzelle!
> 
> Dove è la verità?


A dire il vero sono le donzelle che hanno fatto strage dei miei coglioni...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Vengo descritto da chi?:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma dai poca roba....le donne non son dirette....non tutte ecco.
> Però nel passato....c'è stata una diretta...ho declinato per il suo bene...che te devo di?io le donne le faccio ridere....:rotfl:


Particolari, please...

Regalaci le nostre profonde perversioni attraverso il tuo vissuto...


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è vero è vero  sta a fa il timido, dai amico mio mettiamolo in mezzo  :carneval: accerchiamolo non può svicolare per sempre......!


Sono con te amica ban!
 [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] qui si necessita verità...facciamo una semplice stima di massima: 9 anni qui dentro. Il primo non hai rimediato niente perchè ti dovevi ambientare. L'ultimo siamo ancora a metà, facciamo che sei ancora a becco asciutto. Quindi tenendoci tranquilli una l'anno di media fanno 9 - 2 donne messe a pecora.

FUORI I NOMI! 

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Particolari, please...
> 
> Regalaci le nostre profonde perversioni attraverso il tuo vissuto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo vedi come svicola? sempre sottintesi, non detti, detti a metà...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sono con te amica ban!
> @_oscuro_ qui si necessita verità...facciamo una semplice stima di massima: 9 anni qui dentro. Il primo non hai rimediato niente perchè ti dovevi ambientare. L'ultimo siamo ancora a metà, facciamo che sei ancora a becco asciutto. Quindi tenendoci tranquilli una l'anno di media fanno 9 - 2 donne messe a pecora.
> 
> FUORI I NOMI!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(ora mi manda affanculo in privato e poi si pallaspenteggia guarda eh?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo vedi come svicola? sempre sottintesi, non detti, detti a metà...


E io lo ripigliò per gli orecchi e lo riporto dove era svicolato...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> uuh ma davvero? vogliamo i particolari! particolari, particolari!! :carneval:


Ma che particolari? :d
Ci siamo proposta in non so quante in chiaro per lo più e lui nulla
Poi dice che si riempie di zaganelle.. Va benissimo, ma almeno ammetta che la colpa è sua :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Particolari, please...
> 
> Regalaci le nostre profonde perversioni attraverso il tuo vissuto...


I particolari?e li chiedete a me?solo qualche richiesta di amicizia,qualche battuta,qualche risata,qualche apprezzamento,ma tutto li....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che particolari? :d
> Ci siamo proposta in non so quante in chiaro per lo più e lui nulla
> Poi dice che si riempie di zaganelle.. Va benissimo, ma almeno ammetta che la colpa è sua :singleeye:


in realtà mi stavo annoiando una cifra e volevo mettere in mezzo Claudio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi se scappava qualche particolare sugnoso era interessante


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (ora mi manda affanculo in privato e poi si pallaspenteggia guarda eh?


Ma Non è nel mio stile......


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma Non è nel mio stile......


lo so  ti sto prendendo in giro! una volta dicevi che potevo farlo quando volevo.....ma ormai.......eeeh, uomini.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che particolari? :d
> Ci siamo proposta in non so quante in chiaro per lo più e lui nulla
> Poi dice che si riempie di zaganelle.. Va benissimo, ma almeno ammetta che la colpa è sua :singleeye:


Ma voi scherzate su.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (ora mi manda affanculo in privato e poi si pallaspenteggia guarda eh?


A me sfancula subito...poi passa a te che grazie alle ben note armi di seduzione di massa sai come contenerlo!    :carneval:



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che particolari? :d
> Ci siamo proposta in non so quante in chiaro per lo più e lui nulla
> Poi dice che si riempie di zaganelle.. Va benissimo, ma almeno ammetta che la colpa è sua :singleeye:


Guarda che mica dici una stronzata...9 anni di pippette...fossero veri poi non ce la fa mica a far le pecore con le miss del forum!    :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so  ti sto prendendo in giro! una volta dicevi che potevo farlo quando volevo.....ma ormai.......eeeh, uomini.


Ma certo...:rotfl:ma non posso fare i nomi su....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotflerò...dai qualche proposta di amicizia mi è arrivata...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



Ross ha detto:


> A me sfancula subito...poi passa a te che grazie alle ben note armi di seduzione di massa sai come contenerlo!    :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda che mica dici una stronzata...9 anni di pippette...fossero veri poi non ce la fa mica a far le pecore con le miss del forum!    :mexican:


Allora:Si una volta mi son tirato inidetro l'ammetto.:rotfl:
Tutto vero....:upoi 9 anni di pippe...vereo pure questo...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A me sfancula subito...poi passa a te che grazie alle ben note armi di seduzione di massa sai come contenerlo!    :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda che mica dici una stronzata...9 anni di pippette...fossero veri poi non ce la fa mica a far le pecore con le miss del forum!    :mexican:


eeeh amico mio, una volta! una volta grazie ai miei requisiti posteriori mi voleva taaanto bene e potevo pure sfotterlo...mo si è abituato, ma è colpa mia, non dovevo mandargli troppe foto. s'è assuefatto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> in realtà mi stavo annoiando una cifra e volevo mettere in mezzo Claudio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi se scappava qualche particolare sugnoso era interessante


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non riusciremo mai a fargli ammettere nulla


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eeeh amico mio, una volta! una volta grazie ai miei requisiti posteriori mi voleva taaanto bene e potevo pure sfotterlo...mo si è abituato, ma è colpa mia, non dovevo mandargli troppe foto. s'è assuefatto.


Intanto ar culo tuo non ci si abitua mai....intanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi controlla bene pechè qualcuno si sarà ucciso di pippe al posto mio...che ste foto non mi sono mai arrivate...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:Si una volta mi son tirato inidetro l'ammetto.:rotfl:
> Tutto vero....:upoi 9 anni di pippe...vereo pure questo...:rotfl:


Si .. Ma perché ti sei tirato indietro?
Classico culo piatto?...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non riusciremo mai a fargli ammettere nulla


E cosa devo ammettere?ma si dai,a qualche donna starò pure simpatico,ma sono quelle simpatie asessuate,mi vedete come l'amico,il compagno di giochi,tutto qui.
:up:
Però come ho scritto...mi è capitato in un passato lontano di essermi tirato indietro...:up:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ar culo tuo non ci si abitua mai....intanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi controlla bene pechè qualcuno si sarà ucciso di pippe al posto mio...che ste foto non mi sono mai arrivate...


...oddio mio tu pensa che fine avranno fatto ste foto :facepalm:controlla bene tu invece!! che magari invece di salvarle hai fatto "invia a tutti"....e so finita su gugle! 

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si .. Ma perché ti sei tirato indietro?
> Classico culo piatto?...


No,anzi....questione di ideali.


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh amico mio, una volta! una volta grazie ai miei requisiti posteriori mi voleva taaanto bene e potevo pure sfotterlo...mo si è abituato, ma è colpa mia, non dovevo mandargli troppe foto. s'è assuefatto.


Cara ban, chiappe all'aria proprio tu! :singleeye:


oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ar culo tuo non ci si abitua mai....intanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi controlla bene pechè qualcuno si sarà ucciso di pippe al posto mio...che ste foto non mi sono mai arrivate...


Quindi per il forum circolano foto di culo d'autrice! 
Devo trasformarmi in ispettore anche io stavolta...penso mi convenga.
Se divento cieco a furia di zaganelle la colpa è di banshee: sappiatelo!



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si .. Ma perché ti sei tirato indietro?
> Classico culo piatto?...


non so perchè ma dubito sia piatto. impressione mia eh.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...oddio mio tu pensa che fine avranno fatto ste foto :facepalm:controlla bene tu invece!! che magari invece di salvarle hai fatto "invia a tutti"....e so finita su gugle!
> 
> :carneval:


Fatto...der culo tuo nessuna traccia....quindi vedi tu a chi son state inviate...qualcuno che ad oggi avrà un ictus al pisello...sicuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma secondo te poi:me mandavi foto del genere e non le salvavo?a chi le hai mandate?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Cara ban, chiappe all'aria proprio tu! :singleeye:
> 
> 
> Quindi per il forum circolano foto di culo d'autrice!
> ...


Non era piatto per un cazzo....:up:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cara ban, chiappe all'aria proprio tu! :singleeye:
> 
> 
> Quindi per il forum circolano foto di culo d'autrice!
> ...


ma tu ti rendi conto? chissà dove sono finite  senti se per sbaglio ti arriva qualcosa con dicitura "ecco mastro, a pecora col tanga rosso come mi chiedevi" sono io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto...der culo tuo nessuna traccia....quindi vedi tu a chi son state inviate...qualcuno che ad oggi avrà un ictus al pisello...sicuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma secondo te poi:me mandavi foto del genere e non le salvavo?a chi le hai mandate?


guarda che io le ho mandate a te, sei te che pasticci con lo smartefone e chissà che c'hai fatto!!! 

aiuto!! :scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda che io le ho mandate a te, sei te che pasticci con lo smartefone e chissà che c'hai fatto!!!
> 
> aiuto!! :scared::scared:


Lo smartefone mio ha lo schermo lindo e pinto...se mi erano arrivate...tranquilla che si vedeva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo smartefone mio ha lo schermo lindo e pinto...se mi erano arrivate...tranquilla che si vedeva...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



scemo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tu ti rendi conto? chissà dove sono finite  senti se per sbaglio ti arriva qualcosa con dicitura "ecco mastro, a pecora col tanga rosso come mi chiedevi" sono io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e a me che sono tuo marito, solo foto vestite?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> scemo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


é vero....e dovresti saperlo.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e a me che sono tuo marito, solo foto vestite?


oh cielo mio marito! :mexican:

marito mio ma si scherza...mai mandato foto in vesti succinte..:carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> é vero....e dovresti saperlo.:rotfl:


che il tuo smartefone è lindo e pinto? oh yes.. almeno a quando l'ho preso l'ultima volta in mano (lo smartfone eh?) lo era...


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tu ti rendi conto? chissà dove sono finite  senti se per sbaglio ti arriva qualcosa con dicitura "ecco mastro, a pecora col tanga rosso come mi chiedevi" sono io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ora che mi ci fai pensare a me svariati mesi orsono  giunse via mp una certa foto. 

Me la sento di rivelare il solo titolo del messaggio: chiappigne do brasil!


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ora che mi ci fai pensare a me svariati mesi orsono  giunse via mp una certa foto.
> 
> Me la sento di rivelare il solo titolo del messaggio: chiappigne do brasil!


ah no non è mio...le mie sono senza titolo  a meno che non l'abbiano rinominate! tutta colpa di oscuro che non sa usare lo smartefone! :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Ce l ha fatta a svicolare anche stavolta... Non c'è nulla da fare...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce l ha fatta a svicolare anche stavolta... Non c'è nulla da fare...


......azz hai ragione! colpa mia...m'ha detto che non trova le mie foto e mi sono impanicata! sto paraculo  era tutta una tattica per non rispondere!!! ci sono cascata.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> che il tuo smartefone è lindo e pinto? oh yes.. almeno a quando l'ho preso l'ultima volta in mano (lo smartfone eh?) lo era...


Ecco...non mi sono mai arrivate....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce l ha fatta a svicolare anche stavolta... Non c'è nulla da fare...


E si...dico sempre che ho culo ad essere amico del culo di banshee....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> ......azz hai ragione! colpa mia...m'ha detto che non trova le mie foto e mi sono impanicata! sto paraculo  era tutta una tattica per non rispondere!!! ci sono cascata.


Prepareremo una trappola più complessa...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...non mi sono mai arrivate....


dai te le rimando allora, che mi spiace insomma, tutta sta fatica a fare i cambi "d'abito" e le varie pose...poi coi seRfi è un casino... oh ma mi raccomando, "salva" eh? no "invia a tutti".......:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Prepareremo una trappola più complessa...


Sono una persona seria....e pago dazio caro amico...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prepareremo una trappola più complessa...


quando vuoi   presente :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dai te le rimando allora, che mi spiace insomma, tutta sta fatica a fare i cambi "d'abito" e le varie pose...poi coi seRfi è un casino... oh ma mi raccomando, "salva" eh? no "invia a tutti".......:carneval:


Si vabbè....ci credo...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....ci credo...


non dare troppe cose per scontate....magari un giorno ti stupirò. che ne sai..


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non dare troppe cose per scontate....magari un giorno ti stupirò. che ne sai..


Questo è vero...con le donne mai essere certi,convinti si,ma certi mai.:up:
Ho visto fare alle donne cose che voi umani.....e sono serio...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sono una persona seria....e pago dazio caro amico...


No amico mio..

Non c'è alcun dazio da pagare x esser se stessi, garantisco!


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è vero...con le donne mai essere certi,convinti si,ma certi mai.:up:
> Ho visto fare alle donne cose che voi umani.....e sono serio...


e ci credo che sei serio.

quindi non dare troppo per scontata la tua "amichetta" che poi un bel giorno "tiritì! è arrivato un messaggio!" e ti faccio cadere dalla sedia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e ci credo che sei serio.
> 
> quindi non dare troppo per scontata la tua "amichetta" che poi un bel giorno "tiritì! è arrivato un messaggio!" e ti faccio cadere dalla sedia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensavo di essere tuo amico...quando sarà, fai cadere dalla sedia anche me.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> No amico mio..
> 
> Non c'è alcun dazio da pagare x esser se stessi, garantisco!


Ongi tanto ti ci senti coglione  fidati...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pensavo di essere tuo amico...quando sarà, fai cadere dalla sedia anche me.


però mi raccomando,  almeno tu, "cancella" e "non salvare cronologia file ricevuti" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e ci credo che sei serio.
> 
> quindi non dare troppo per scontata la tua "amichetta" che poi un bel giorno "tiritì! è arrivato un messaggio!" e ti faccio cadere dalla sedia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se casco dalla sedia...tranquilla che mi tengo.. e non con le mani....:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però mi raccomando,  almeno tu, "cancella" e "non salvare cronologia file ricevuti" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Scangello tutto tutto tuttissimo!!!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ongi tanto ti ci senti coglione  fidati...:rotfl:


Non solo mi fido, ma confermo! 

Ma meglio sentirsi coglione in coerenza con se stessi, che furbone in conflitto con se stessi...

Io penso questo.. Non trovi?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non solo mi fido, ma confermo!
> 
> Ma meglio sentirsi coglione in coerenza con se stessi, che furbone in conflitto con se stessi...
> 
> Io penso questo.. Non trovi?


già. lo penso anche io :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non solo mi fido, ma confermo!
> 
> Ma meglio sentirsi coglione in coerenza con se stessi, che furbone in conflitto con se stessi...
> 
> Io penso questo.. Non trovi?


Ho sempre pensato come te.Penso ancora come te.
Ultimamente però mi faccio delle domande,perchè se oggi preferisco sentirmi molto coglione che furbone,il dubbio è che domani penserò di essere stato troppo coglione ed era meglio essere furbone.
Perchè poi la vita...è una giornata che passa veloce...troppo veloce...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato come te.Penso ancora come te.
> Ultimamente però mi faccio delle domande,perchè se oggi preferisco sentirmi molto coglione che furbone,il dubbio è che domani penserò di essere stato troppo coglione ed era meglio essere furbone.
> Perchè poi la vita...è una giornata che passa veloce...troppo veloce...


Questo ci sta, però... È possibile
Si cambia, non siamo fotografie viventi...

E lasciar sul piatto cose ghiotte fa parte del gioco...

Ma se una parte poi ti vanno di traverso, e uno lo sa, non ha senso buttar giù...

E le stesse cose non è detto, che tra 3 anni le digerisci benissimo... 
E pensi al passato

Ma anche questo a ben pensarci, ha poco senso...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo ci sta, però... È possibile
> Si cambia, non siamo fotografie viventi...
> 
> E lasciar sul piatto cose ghiotte fa parte del gioco...
> ...


La vita è oggi....è oggi la mia vita è così.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> La vita è oggi....è oggi la mia vita è così.


E infatti.. Nessun dazio! 
La libertà di esser se stessi non si paga alla frontiera  segnata dal solco di due belle chiappe


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti.. Nessun dazio!
> La libertà di esser se stessi non si paga alla frontiera  segnata dal solco di due belle chiappe


questa non l'ho capita..nel senso che per nessun bel culo vale la pena di pagare dazio per non essere coerenti con se stessi o non ho capito il discorso?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti.. Nessun dazio!
> La libertà di esser se stessi non si paga alla frontiera  segnata dal solco di due belle chiappe


Sai...quando poi sarò pronto a pagare....zero chiappe....succede sempre così...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita..nel senso che per nessun bel culo vale la pena di pagare dazio per non essere coerenti con se stessi o non ho capito il discorso?


Più o meno... 
Dipende dal contenuto della coerenza di noi.... Che è diverso in ciascuno di noi...

Se io per coerenza una donna sposata non la tocco (faccio un esempio astratto) rinunciare a qualsiasi bel culo di donna sposata mi venisse su un piatto d argento, sarà coerente per me, e quindi non vi sarà dazio... 

Ovviamente rinuncia si, è chiaro
Ma dazio no...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai...quando poi sarò pronto a pagare....zero chiappe....succede sempre così...


Non è detto...


----------



## Alice II (7 Giugno 2016)

Pronti, attenti, viaaaaaa!
Rieccomi quà!!
Scusate la prolungata assenza ma davvero non mi andava più di scrivere....
Ci sta no?
In realtà anche adesso non ho molta voglia di tornare a parlare di tutta questa situazione, ma sono convinta di poterlo fare in maniera un po più lucida, almeno per quello che riguarda la "relazione" con l'altro...
Ho deciso (o meglio, è accaduto indirettamente, ma ci sono arrivata) di non sentirlo più...
L'ultima volta che l'ho sentito mi ha detto di frequentare una ragazza, la cosa mi ha fatto rimanere male, mi ha indispettito, quindi non ho più risposto e ho deciso da piantarla con quest'uomo...
Sono riuscita anche a non controllarlo più, non guardo più il suo profilo, magari qualche volta, ma non ne sono più ossessionata come prima... Se dovessi vederlo non so come potrei reagire, sicuramente mi farebbe un effetto particolare ma sono arrivata al punto in cui davvero mi sembra inutile continuare, se non per il mero piacere sessuale, tutto il resto che mi lascia è solo sofferenza, quindi la chiusura da parte mia sarà totale....
Per quanto riguarda il mio fidanzato, continuo a non capire perchè io non riesca a vederlo per come l'ho sempre visto finora, continuo a non sentirmi abbastanza apprezzata da lui, ma sinceramente tutto ciò dipende da me...
Ho capito che io ho un bisogno incredibile di attenzioni, di sentirmi desiderata, di sentirmi voluta, dal punto di vista proprio fisico, e so che è sbagliato, che nella vita c'è altro e che sopratutto questo mio bisogno mi rende agli occhi degli uomini solo un corpo..
Ma ad oggi è così... Non riesco a non essere seducente, anche solo con gli atteggiamenti, ma è una cosa che fa parte di me, e che mi fa sentire bene...

Voi che mi raccontate??


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

Cosi non vale. Non dico altro


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

che non si capisce che mese sia.  un giorno è giugno, un altro è marzo ed un altro ancora pare novembre.

e voglio le lasagne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Pronti, attenti, viaaaaaa!
> Rieccomi quà!!
> Scusate la prolungata assenza ma davvero non mi andava più di scrivere....
> Ci sta no?
> ...


Ciao   scusa se non rammento bene la tua storia ma leggendo il post una domanda : perché  continui a stare con il tuo ragazzo se non ti senti apprezzata da lui e se sentì il bisogno di sedurre per essere " vista è riconosciuta  " ?


----------



## Alice II (7 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao   scusa se non rammento bene la tua storia ma leggendo il post una domanda : perché  continui a stare con il tuo ragazzo se non ti senti apprezzata da lui e se sentì il bisogno di sedurre per essere " vista è riconosciuta  " ?


Ciao Fiammetta, 
in breve mi sono invaghita di un ragazzo nonostante io sia fidanzata da 6 anni e conviva da più o meno due....
Non so come sia potuto accadere, è come se la convivenza avesse affievolito tutto il nostro rapporto, e alla fine ho sentito il bisogno di vivere tutte le emozioni che l'altro mi dava, emozioni che però ho caricato di troppe aspettative...
Non è così facile dire: "lo lascio", ci sono tante situazioni e soprattutto per tante cose io sto bene con lui, è solo che non mi sento desiderata e questo attualmente è il bisogno più grande che ho, tanto che appunto non riesco a fare a meno di voler provare in tutti i modi questa sensazione...


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> in breve mi sono invaghita di un ragazzo nonostante io sia fidanzata da 6 anni e conviva da più o meno due....
> Non so come sia potuto accadere, è come se la convivenza avesse affievolito tutto il nostro rapporto, e alla fine ho sentito il bisogno di vivere tutte le emozioni che l'altro mi dava, emozioni che però ho caricato di troppe aspettative...
> Non è così facile dire: "lo lascio", ci sono tante situazioni e soprattutto per tante cose io sto bene con lui, è solo che non mi sento desiderata e questo attualmente è il bisogno più grande che ho, tanto che appunto non riesco a fare a meno di voler provare in tutti i modi questa sensazione...


messa così suona inquietante


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> in breve mi sono invaghita di un ragazzo nonostante io sia fidanzata da 6 anni e conviva da più o meno due....
> Non so come sia potuto accadere, è come se la convivenza avesse affievolito tutto il nostro rapporto, e alla fine ho sentito il bisogno di vivere tutte le emozioni che l'altro mi dava, emozioni che però ho caricato di troppe aspettative...
> Non è così facile dire: "lo lascio", ci sono tante situazioni e soprattutto per tante cose io sto bene con lui, è solo che non mi sento desiderata e questo attualmente è il bisogno più grande che ho, tanto che appunto non riesco a fare a meno di voler provare in tutti i modi questa sensazione...


Non ti senti desiderata perché non riconosci in lui attenzioni e passione per te ?


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> in breve mi sono invaghita di un ragazzo nonostante io sia fidanzata da 6 anni e conviva da più o meno due....
> Non so come sia potuto accadere, è come se la convivenza avesse affievolito tutto il nostro rapporto, e alla fine ho sentito il bisogno di vivere tutte le emozioni che l'altro mi dava, emozioni che però ho caricato di troppe aspettative...
> Non è così facile dire: "lo lascio", ci sono tante situazioni e soprattutto per tante cose io sto bene con lui, è solo che non mi sento desiderata e questo attualmente è il bisogno più grande che ho, tanto che appunto non riesco a fare a meno di voler provare in tutti i modi questa sensazione...



Dici ci non riuscire a fare a meno di provare la sensazione di sentirti desiderata...ma hai troncato con l'Icardi.

Se due più due fa quattro...Icardi è finito in panchina e in sostituzione è entrato Higuaìn. 

Correggimi se sbaglio...


----------



## Alice II (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cosi non vale. Non dico altro


Ahahaha, ok Falcor ha ragione....
Mi sto sentendo un un altro ragazzo, un ragazzo che ha fatto una cosa molto carina per me, un ragazzo che, contrariamente all'altro, non ho cercato io ma è lui che si è fatto avanti, seppur in maniera molto blanda ed amichevole, cosa che tra l'altro ho apprezzato molto... (premessa: l'ho conosciuto di sfuggita 6/7 anni fa e lui mi ha ribeccata sui social).
Questo per dire che comunque mi fa piacere sentire questa persona, che mi sento apprezzata e desiderata, che mi fanno piacere le sue attenzioni (seppure molto tranquille e non eccessive), però mi piacciono...
Per questo vorrei capire da cosa dipende questo mio costante bisogno di cercare sicurezza in altri ragazzi, io non sono per niente una ragazza insicura, non capisco....
Lui comunque abita lontano, è sposato ed ha un bimbo piccolo (questo non lo sapevi eh Falcor :up....
Non posso dire di vederlo solo come amico perchè comunque è ovvio che ci scriviamo perchè in fondo ci piacciamo, però a questo punto mi domando se arriverei a tradire di nuovo... Mi domando se ho aperto il vaso di Pandora?!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahaha, ok Falcor ha ragione....
> Mi sto sentendo un un altro ragazzo, un ragazzo che ha fatto una cosa molto carina per me, un ragazzo che, contrariamente all'altro, non ho cercato io ma è lui che si è fatto avanti, seppur in maniera molto blanda ed amichevole, cosa che tra l'altro ho apprezzato molto... (premessa: l'ho conosciuto di sfuggita 6/7 anni fa e lui mi ha ribeccata sui social).
> Questo per dire che comunque mi fa piacere sentire questa persona, che mi sento apprezzata e desiderata, che mi fanno piacere le sue attenzioni (seppure molto tranquille e non eccessive), però mi piacciono...
> Per questo vorrei capire da cosa dipende questo mio costante bisogno di cercare sicurezza in altri ragazzi, io non sono per niente una ragazza insicura, non capisco....
> ...


Forse perché semplicemente le attenzioni del tuo fidanzato, in fondo in fondo non ti interessano più.
al tempo stesso per te è fondamentale cercare di attirare attenzioni altrui, diciamo che sei fidanzata ma dentro di te ti senti single, per questo non comprendo perché restare con lui.
in amore la riconoscenza per l'amore  passato seppure felice conta poco e non deve diventare un laccio né per te, né per lui


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahaha, ok Falcor ha ragione....
> Mi sto sentendo un un altro ragazzo, un ragazzo che ha fatto una cosa molto carina per me, un ragazzo che, contrariamente all'altro, non ho cercato io ma è lui che si è fatto avanti, seppur in maniera molto blanda ed amichevole, cosa che tra l'altro ho apprezzato molto... (premessa: l'ho conosciuto di sfuggita 6/7 anni fa e lui mi ha ribeccata sui social).
> Questo per dire che comunque mi fa piacere sentire questa persona, che mi sento apprezzata e desiderata, che mi fanno piacere le sue attenzioni (seppure molto tranquille e non eccessive), però mi piacciono...
> Per questo vorrei capire da cosa dipende questo mio costante bisogno di cercare sicurezza in altri ragazzi, io non sono per niente una ragazza insicura, non capisco....
> ...


sì


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahaha, ok Falcor ha ragione....
> 
> è sposato ed ha un bimbo piccolo (questo non lo sapevi eh Falcor :up....


Io ho sempre ragione 

Ecco appunto. Son sempre l'ultimo a sapere le cose


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti senti desiderata perché non riconosci in lui attenzioni e passione per te ?



Sì, mi sento una presenza e basta...
Lui dice che in un rapporto, soprattutto dopo un pò di anni, non si può essere sempre al massimo, non può essere come all'inizio, che dopo subentrano altre priorità, subentra la voglia di normalità, lui in pratica sta bene così....
Mi chiedo se non abbia sbagliato io a non affrontarlo subito quando ho capito che mi mancavano queste sensazioni, ho tenuto tutto dentro e alla fine sono scoppiata, ho cercato e voluto altro....
Non so che dirti, lui è un ragazzo che contrariamente a quelli che ho avuto prima, mi fa sentire protetta, mi da sicurezze, certezze, so che mi ama, però non vedo in lui quella scintilla, non mi fa sentire come vorrei....


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dici ci non riuscire a fare a meno di provare la sensazione di sentirti desiderata...ma hai troncato con l'Icardi.
> 
> Se due più due fa quattro...Icardi è finito in panchina e in sostituzione è entrato Higuaìn.
> 
> Correggimi se sbaglio...



Sei loquace


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahaha, ok Falcor ha ragione....
> Mi sto sentendo un un altro ragazzo, un ragazzo che ha fatto una cosa molto carina per me, un ragazzo che, contrariamente all'altro, non ho cercato io ma è lui che si è fatto avanti, seppur in maniera molto blanda ed amichevole, cosa che tra l'altro ho apprezzato molto... (premessa: l'ho conosciuto di sfuggita 6/7 anni fa e lui mi ha ribeccata sui social).
> Questo per dire che comunque mi fa piacere sentire questa persona, che mi sento apprezzata e desiderata, che mi fanno piacere le sue attenzioni (seppure molto tranquille e non eccessive), però mi piacciono...
> Per questo vorrei capire da cosa dipende questo mio costante bisogno di cercare sicurezza in altri ragazzi, io non sono per niente una ragazza insicura, non capisco....
> ...


... Trombatina in vista, giusto x levarsi lo sfizio anche in questo caso....?


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Alice II ha detto:


> Sì, mi sento una presenza e basta...
> Lui dice che in un rapporto, soprattutto dopo un pò di anni, non si può essere sempre al massimo, non può essere come all'inizio, che dopo subentrano altre priorità, subentra la voglia di normalità, lui in pratica sta bene così....
> Mi chiedo se non abbia sbagliato io a non affrontarlo subito quando ho capito che mi mancavano queste sensazioni, ho tenuto tutto dentro e alla fine sono scoppiata, ho cercato e voluto altro....
> Non so che dirti, lui è un ragazzo che contrariamente a quelli che ho avuto prima, mi fa sentire protetta, mi da sicurezze, certezze, so che mi ama, però non vedo in lui quella scintilla, non mi fa sentire come vorrei....


E poi sbagliavo io sul tuo conto....eh certo no?
E cazzo, oscuro è sempre un cattivone...e sarò pure stronzo...però alla fine..sulle persoeo non mi sbaglio quasi mai più di tanto,ovviamente questione di culo,intesa come fortuna.....
Adesso hai finito di tormbarti uno,e inizierai con un altro,e quel CHIONZO DEL TUO UOMO sempre li a raccogliere margherite e viole nei campi...... ignaro di tutto e del traffico che ormai impazza nelle mutande della sua donna....
Ma si oscuro....rompe il cazzo....ma certo...


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E poi sbagliavo io sul tuo conto....eh certo no?
> E cazzo, oscuro è sempre un cattivone...e sarò pure stronzo...però alla fine..sulle persoeo non mi sbaglio quasi mai più di tanto,ovviamente questione di culo,intesa come fortuna.....
> Adesso hai finito di tormbarti uno,e inizierai con un altro,e quel CHIONZO DEL TUO UOMO sempre li a raccogliere margherite e viole nei campi...... ignaro di tutto e del traffico che ormai impazza nelle mutande della sua donna....
> Ma si oscuro....rompe il cazzo....ma certo...


E infatti! Agli altri le gioie, e qui la merda!

Ora basta!

Che semmai anche io sono sposato con un figlio piccolo!

E a me nulla???


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Trombatina in vista, giusto x levarsi lo sfizio anche in questo caso....?



Non posso negare che il ragazzo mi piace.... Mi piacciono le sue attenzioni, mi piace come si esprime con me, a chi non farebbero piacere certe attenzioni?!
Però, se c'è una cosa che ho capito di me, e forse è l'unica cosa chiara di me :unhappy:, io non riesco a vivere una trombata come una trombata.... Purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista) e credo di averlo capito a mie spese, la trombata extra non fa per me... Nel senso che comunque poi mi affeziono alla persona, o addirittura mi parte il cervello (come successo con Icardi)... Non lo so, mi sento un mostro, odio me stessa e la mia costante voglia di essere al centro dell'attenzione....
Mi rendo conto che, diversamente dalla situazione con Icardi dove comunque vi era un precedente (nel senso che lui per me era sempre stato qualcosa di più che un semplice conoscente, lo avevo sempre desiderato), in questo caso mi starei avventurando in una situazione completamente nuova, non ci sono scuse stavolta...
E' quello che mi spaventa... Non voglio diventare una traditrice seriale, ma non voglio nemmeno rinunciare alle sensazioni che mi fanno stare bene.... E mi rendo conto che il mio è un bisogno effimero, anche perchè è ovvio che ci sia passione all'inizio, ma poi succederà sempre che ad un centro punto questa si affievolirà...
Vorrei non avere questo bisogno, vorrei semplicemente essere normale...


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi sbagliavo io sul tuo conto....eh certo no?
> E cazzo, oscuro è sempre un cattivone...e sarò pure stronzo...però alla fine..sulle persoeo non mi sbaglio quasi mai più di tanto,ovviamente questione di culo,intesa come fortuna.....
> Adesso hai finito di tormbarti uno,e inizierai con un altro,e quel CHIONZO DEL TUO UOMO sempre li a raccogliere margherite e viole nei campi...... ignaro di tutto e del traffico che ormai impazza nelle mutande della sua donna....
> Ma si oscuro....rompe il cazzo....ma certo...



Non è ancora successo nulla, potrei ancora sorprenderti!


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non posso negare che il ragazzo mi piace.... Mi piacciono le sue attenzioni, mi piace come si esprime con me, a chi non farebbero piacere certe attenzioni?!
> Però, se c'è una cosa che ho capito di me, e forse è l'unica cosa chiara di me :unhappy:, io non riesco a vivere una trombata come una trombata.... Purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista) e credo di averlo capito a mie spese, la trombata extra non fa per me... Nel senso che comunque poi mi affeziono alla persona, o addirittura mi parte il cervello (come successo con Icardi)... Non lo so, mi sento un mostro, odio me stessa e la mia costante voglia di essere al centro dell'attenzione....
> Mi rendo conto che, diversamente dalla situazione con Icardi dove comunque vi era un precedente (nel senso che lui per me era sempre stato qualcosa di più che un semplice conoscente, lo avevo sempre desiderato), in questo caso mi starei avventurando in una situazione completamente nuova, non ci sono scuse stavolta...
> E' quello che mi spaventa... Non voglio diventare una traditrice seriale, ma non voglio nemmeno rinunciare alle sensazioni che mi fanno stare bene.... E mi rendo conto che il mio è un bisogno effimero, anche perchè è ovvio che ci sia passione all'inizio, ma poi succederà sempre che ad un centro punto questa si affievolirà...
> Vorrei non avere questo bisogno, *vorrei semplicemente essere normale*...


e che pensi che tu lo sia ?
Non è il caso che lo lasci così puoi fare tutto quello che ti pare :up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Alice II ha detto:


> Non è ancora successo nulla, potrei ancora sorprenderti!


Le persone hanno smesso di soprenderemi da troppo tempo,mi avresti sorpreso se in un moto di dignità e rispetto ti eri convinta di lasciar il tuo uomo...cosa che avresti dovuto fare già da mesi...
Ti è troppo comodo tenertelo vicino,riempirlo di corna,perchè poi alla fine contano solo i cazzi tuoi no?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alice II ha detto:


> Non è ancora successo nulla, potrei ancora sorprenderti!


A me basta che mi fai trombare una volta ogni 3 mesi, e dirò sempre che sei una ragazzina che non ce ne è...
Speciale, affidabile, perfetta e sensibile...


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

Boh sarò di parte forse ma la situazione di Alice è particolare. L'ha anche spiegata all'inizio. Mollare il tizio non è cosa così semplice da attuare per una serie di motivi.

Lei sicuramente sbaglia e non ci son dubbi (anche perché Apollo era palesemente gay e per me lo è anche questo). Però conoscendo tutti le variabili in gioco non mi sento di condannarla del tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Boh sarò di parte forse ma la situazione di Alice è particolare. L'ha anche spiegata all'inizio. Mollare il tizio non è cosa così semplice da attuare per una serie di motivi.
> 
> Lei sicuramente sbaglia e non ci son dubbi (anche perché Apollo era palesemente gay e per me lo è anche questo). Però conoscendo tutti le variabili in gioco non mi sento di condannarla del tutto.


Com'è a letto...? Focosa..?


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Ciao*



Falcor ha detto:


> Boh sarò di parte forse ma la situazione di Alice è particolare. L'ha anche spiegata all'inizio. Mollare il tizio non è cosa così semplice da attuare per una serie di motivi.
> 
> Lei sicuramente sbaglia e non ci son dubbi (anche perché Apollo era palesemente gay e per me lo è anche questo). Però conoscendo tutti le variabili in gioco non mi sento di condannarla del tutto.


Sai,nella vita caro mio non si puòp avere tutto.
Mollare il tizio non è facile?posso capire,allora devi essere coerente e fare la brava...!


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che non si capisce che mese sia.  un giorno è giugno, un altro è marzo ed un altro ancora pare novembre.
> 
> e voglio le lasagne


quoto, io invece delle lasagne vorrei una bufala e un bicchiere di vino bianco..


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non è ancora successo nulla, potrei ancora sorprenderti!


ciao Alice, contenta di rileggerti....! occhio agli stregatti  sono fascinosi ma anche un po' infamucci...


----------



## Ross (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Com'è a letto...? Focosa..?



Cazzi a merenda oggi per skorpio?


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Com'è a letto...? Focosa..?


Sei una persona intelligente. Arriva da solo a capire perché stavolta hai esagerato


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Sei una persona intelligente. Arriva da solo a capire perché stavolta hai esagerato


Grazie!
La mia intelligenza arriva a capire che non ti va di accettare un mio evidente atteggiamento scherzoso... 
Ne prendo atto con serenità..


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie!
> La mia intelligenza arriva a capire che non ti va di accettare un mio evidente atteggiamento scherzoso...
> Ne prendo atto con serenità..


Io accetto tutto ma se nel giro di 12 ore prima insinui che Uizi mi abbia "perso" quando ormai san anche le pietre che è la mia migliore amica, poi che ho un bus da 50 posti e ora che mi intrattenga con Alice non stai offendendo me che potrei addirittura esserne lusingato, potrebbero offendersi loro eh 

Basta leggermi per capire che scherzo anche troppo e non mi prendo mai sul serio. Con me puoi prenderti tutte le libertà scherzose che vuoi, ti ho dato piena autorizzazione a farlo e credo che lo ricordi. Basta che la cosa non coinvolga terze persone


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non posso negare che il ragazzo mi piace.... Mi piacciono le sue attenzioni, mi piace come si esprime con me, a chi non farebbero piacere certe attenzioni?!
> Però, se c'è una cosa che ho capito di me, e forse è l'unica cosa chiara di me :unhappy:, io non riesco a vivere una trombata come una trombata.... Purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista) e credo di averlo capito a mie spese, la trombata extra non fa per me... Nel senso che comunque poi mi affeziono alla persona, o addirittura mi parte il cervello (come successo con Icardi)... Non lo so, mi sento un mostro, odio me stessa e la mia costante voglia di essere al centro dell'attenzione....
> Mi rendo conto che, diversamente dalla situazione con Icardi dove comunque vi era un precedente (nel senso che lui per me era sempre stato qualcosa di più che un semplice conoscente, lo avevo sempre desiderato), in questo caso mi starei avventurando in una situazione completamente nuova, non ci sono scuse stavolta...
> E' quello che mi spaventa... Non voglio diventare una traditrice seriale, ma non voglio nemmeno rinunciare alle sensazioni che mi fanno stare bene.... E mi rendo conto che il mio è un bisogno effimero, anche perchè è ovvio che ci sia passione all'inizio, ma poi succederà sempre che ad un centro punto questa si affievolirà...
> Vorrei non avere questo bisogno, vorrei semplicemente essere normale...


mica sei malata.    non riesci ad essere onesta con te stessa e di conseguenza non lo sei con gli altri.  e fai casino.

a te piace essere così perchè sei cosi.    non sei giusta nè sbagliata, sei così.  dovresti avere il coraggio di presentarti così come sei, senza maschere da ragazza perfetta.

ma a te è il coraggio che manca.  è questo il  tuo problema, non le tue esigenze.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Io accetto tutto ma se nel giro di 12 ore prima insinui che Uizi mi abbia "perso" quando ormai san anche le pietre che è la mia migliore amica, poi che ho un bus da 50 posti e ora che mi intrattenga con Alice non stai offendendo me che potrei addirittura esserne lusingato, potrebbero offendersi loro eh
> 
> Basta leggermi per capire che scherzo anche troppo e non mi prendo mai sul serio. Con me puoi prenderti tutte le libertà scherzose che vuoi, ti ho dato piena autorizzazione a farlo e credo che lo ricordi. Basta che la cosa non coinvolga terze persone


Certamente.
E colgo anzi l'occasione per scusarmi pubblicamente con [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] e con [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] , e ogni altra eventuale utente che non ricordo adesso, per averle coinvolte in passato o di recente in uno scambio di scherzo che avevo con Falcor.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica sei malata.    non riesci ad essere onesta con te stessa e di conseguenza non lo sei con gli altri.  e fai casino.
> 
> a te piace essere così perchè sei cosi.    non sei giusta nè sbagliata, sei così.  dovresti avere il coraggio di presentarti così come sei, senza maschere da ragazza perfetta.
> 
> ma a te è il coraggio che manca.  è questo il  tuo problema, non le tue esigenze.


Quoto
Una delle mie migliori amiche è come te [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] Inizia entusiasta una relazione ma appena la tensione erotica si affievolisce si ritrova a guardarsi intorno. Lei però ha sempre lasciato e ributtata in un'altra storia o storiella, a volte anche solo la trombata di una sera. 
Ora ha 46 anni e ha una relazione da due anni e ha realizzato che la tensione erotica non è tutto ed è serena.
Questo per dirti che non credo che tu sia sbagliata, hai solo esigenze diverse. Però essendo tu solo "fidanzata" e senza figli non capisco la motivazione per cui resti con lui


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Boh sarò di parte forse ma la situazione di Alice è particolare. L'ha anche spiegata all'inizio. Mollare il tizio non è cosa così semplice da attuare per una serie di motivi.
> 
> Lei sicuramente sbaglia e non ci son dubbi (anche perché Apollo era palesemente gay e per me lo è anche questo). Però conoscendo tutti le variabili in gioco non mi sento di condannarla del tutto.



Tenero Falcor... 
Ma mi staccherei la testa da sola... 
il mio stato d'animo non è comprensibile nemmeno a me stessa...
Sul fattore gay hai ragione, dai... Apollo palesemente gay!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Su quest'altro (che chiameremo Eros), ancora non ti posso dare conferma....
Grullerello!!


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Alice, contenta di rileggerti....! occhio agli stregatti  sono fascinosi ma anche un po' infamucci...



Ciao Banshee!


Sempre più incasinata, ma sto imparando ad accettare me stessa e i casini che inanellerò per tutta la vita.... :up:

Per stregatto intendi il ragazzo sposato con prole immagino?! :up:


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Banshee!
> 
> 
> Sempre più incasinata, ma sto imparando ad accettare me stessa e i casini che inanellerò per tutta la vita.... :up:
> ...


..per stregatti intendo gli uomini che sembrano magari tanto fascinosi e intriganti e poi...sono inconsistenti e anche un po' malignetti  come quello di cui ci hai raccontato....


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..per stregatti intendo gli uomini che sembrano magari tanto fascinosi e intriganti e poi...sono inconsistenti e anche un po' malignetti  come quello di cui ci hai raccontato....



Aaaaah ok..
Sì, sì capisco...
Il fatto è che la scema sono stata io...
Apollo com'era lo sapevo, l'ho sempre saputo, e lui me l'ha pure detto e dimostrato...
La scema sono io che mi affeziono, che mi sento sempre di poter cambiare le persone.. E in fondo guarda che io continuo a volergli bene, nonostante non condivida il suo modo di fare in generale...
Forse è più stregatto quest'ultimo, che fa tanto l'amico quando in realtà alla fine sappiamo entrambi dove vuole arrivare (e considera che Apollo era single, quindi faceva pure bene, questo ha famiglia)...


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Aaaaah ok..
> Sì, sì capisco...
> Il fatto è che la scema sono stata io...
> Apollo com'era lo sapevo, l'ho sempre saputo, e lui me l'ha pure detto e dimostrato...
> ...


"la sindrome da crocerossina"  per cui pensiamo di poter cambiare le persone, specialmente gli uomini, specialmente quelli difficili, ribelli, e in cima alla lista gli uomini difficili, ribelli, tenebrosi e complicati. Ci sono passata anche io, ma poi passa...fidati. 
Poi ti viene da pensare che 1)ma chi me lo fa fare 2)quant'è bello, salutare, arricchente, nutriente e quanto fa bene al cuore stare con un uomo che non devi salvare da chissà quale inquietudine tutta sua ma che magari ti capisce pure, toh. 3) non si può cavare sangue da una rapa, ergo le persone non cambiano. o meglio, il cambiamento c'è ed è possibile ma è un lavoro lungo e difficile che DEVI VOLERE. non cambi perchè qualcuno ti fa cambiare 

detto ciò...consiglio personale: lascia perdere le persone impegnate, specialmente se hanno pure figli.. :up:


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "la sindrome da crocerossina"  per cui pensiamo di poter cambiare le persone, specialmente gli uomini, specialmente quelli difficili, ribelli, e in cima alla lista gli uomini difficili, ribelli, tenebrosi e complicati. Ci sono passata anche io, ma poi passa...fidati.
> Poi ti viene da pensare che 1)ma chi me lo fa fare 2)quant'è bello, salutare, arricchente, nutriente e quanto fa bene al cuore stare con un uomo che non devi salvare da chissà quale inquietudine tutta sua ma che magari ti capisce pure, toh. 3) non si può cavare sangue da una rapa, ergo le persone non cambiano. o meglio, il cambiamento c'è ed è possibile ma è un lavoro lungo e difficile che DEVI VOLERE. non cambi perchè qualcuno ti fa cambiare
> 
> detto ciò...consiglio personale: lascia perdere le persone impegnate, specialmente se hanno pure figli.. :up:



Guarda, emblematica è stata la risposta di una mia amica mentre chiacchieravamo di tutte ste situazioni...
Io gli faccio: "certo tutti sti pazzi li trovo io, ma uno normale?"
E lei mi risponde: "L'unico normale ce l'hai accanto e non te ne rendi conto..."

:nuke:


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Guarda, emblematica è stata la risposta di una mia amica mentre chiacchieravamo di tutte ste situazioni...
> Io gli faccio: "certo tutti sti pazzi li trovo io, ma uno normale?"
> E lei mi risponde: "L'unico normale ce l'hai accanto e non te ne rendi conto..."
> 
> :nuke:


Alice, se in questo momento quello "normale" non lo vuoi, non puoi mica autocostringerti e forzarti a fare qualcosa che non ti viene di fare 

evidentemente per te stessa, per la tua crescita come Donna e maturazione affettiva hai bisogno di attraversare la fase "crocerossina".


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Alice, se in questo momento quello "normale" non lo vuoi, non puoi mica autocostringerti e forzarti a fare qualcosa che non ti viene di fare
> 
> evidentemente per te stessa, per la tua crescita come Donna e maturazione affettiva hai bisogno di attraversare la fase "crocerossina".



Sarà, ma ne farei volentieri a meno!!
Più che la sindrome da crocerossina è questo costante bisogno di dimostrazioni che mi preoccupa...
Che vi devo dire, sarà un periodo....


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Sarà, ma ne farei volentieri a meno!!
> Più che la sindrome da crocerossina è questo costante bisogno di dimostrazioni che mi preoccupa...
> Che vi devo dire, sarà un periodo....


erro o è un periodo che ti dura da tanto tempo?


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> erro o è un periodo che ti dura da tanto tempo?


Ciao Perplesso,

direi di sì.....


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso,
> 
> direi di sì.....


quindi cosa ne deduciamo.    continuiamo a flagellarci col "me misera, me tapina, quanto sono sbagliata" oppure proviamo a prendere consapevolezza della propria personalità e impariamo a mostrarci per quello che siamo?

potrebbe stupirti il numero di persone che ti vorranno bene, se ti mostrerai per quella che sei, senza mascheramenti.


----------



## Tulipmoon (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certamente.
> E colgo anzi l'occasione per scusarmi pubblicamente con [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] e con [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] , e ogni altra eventuale utente che non ricordo adesso, per averle coinvolte in passato o di recente in uno scambio di scherzo che avevo con Falcor.


Accetto le scuse....un po' mi aveva dato noia in effetti.
Pace fatta...se lo rifai finisci in castigo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Accetto le scuse....un po' mi aveva dato noia in effetti.
> Pace fatta...se lo rifai finisci in castigo


Nessun problema. Non risuccedera'!

Da parte mia, se ricapitasse, puoi tranquillamente "scherzare" sui miei presunti mancati amplessi a qualche signora che incontrai nel passato.. Come su altro dovesse capitare...

A me non da nessuna noia!


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

Ohi [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] indovina chi ho appena salutato? 

Apollo nello splendore della sua Apollo-Mobile. Gli ho gridato "Grande Apolloooo". Mi guarda come a dire chi minchia sei però ha alzato il braccio per salutare 

Mi avrà spacciato per uno dei suoi fans -.-


----------



## Alice II (13 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ohi @_Alice II_ indovina chi ho appena salutato?
> 
> Apollo nello splendore della sua Apollo-Mobile. Gli ho gridato "Grande Apolloooo". Mi guarda come a dire chi minchia sei però ha alzato il braccio per salutare
> 
> Mi avrà spacciato per uno dei suoi fans -.-



Stai scherzando spero???!!!
Dove, quando, come e perchè???

Ma soprattutto.... Era solo????


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero???!!!
> Dove, quando, come e perchè???
> 
> Ma soprattutto.... Era solo????


Dove: lungarno Soderini
Quando: dieci minuti prima che scrivessi il post
Era con un amico penso, grande il doppio di lui


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Giugno 2016)

A proposito di Apolli e dei dell'olimpo: ieri ho visto l'uomo più bello al mondo. Proprio perfetto. Ma che dico perfetto, di più!! Ho fatto la gnorri chiedendo un'informazione, e scopro che era tedesco. Non mi sono ancora ripresa.  oggi andrò a fare un giro da quelle parti...


----------



## Falcor (13 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> oggi andrò a fare un giro da quelle parti...


Occhio a non perderti


----------



## Tulipmoon (14 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ohi @_Alice II_ indovina chi ho appena salutato?
> 
> Apollo nello splendore della sua Apollo-Mobile. Gli ho gridato "Grande Apolloooo". Mi guarda come a dire chi minchia sei però ha alzato il braccio per salutare
> 
> Mi avrà spacciato per uno dei suoi fans -.-





Alice II ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero???!!!
> Dove, quando, come e perchè???
> 
> Ma soprattutto.... Era solo????


A quando un'altra serata fra gli Apolli? 

interessata vero [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION]?:carneval:


----------



## Falcor (14 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> A quando un'altra serata fra gli Apolli?
> 
> interessata vero [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION]?:carneval:


Io resto a casa sennò li faccio sfigurare 

Non sia mai mi chiedono esercizi per definire i polpacci


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> A quando un'altra serata fra gli Apolli?
> 
> interessata vero [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION]?:carneval:


Presente! per le amiche ci si sacrifica volentieri, fiu!  



Spoiler



non avevo letto neppure la seconda parte che mi stavo per autoinvitare :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io resto a casa sennò li faccio sfigurare
> 
> Non sia mai mi chiedono esercizi per definire i polpacci


Non mi vuoi?  se vengo anche io...essù!


----------



## Alice II (15 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> A quando un'altra serata fra gli Apolli?
> 
> interessata vero @_Scaredheart_?:carneval:



Tulip per favore non tentarmi!!

Pensavo di aver fatto mille passi avanti invece mi è bastato rivederlo e bon....
Morta!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Niente serate tra Apolli...
Semmai facciamo una serata tra noi poveri comuni mortali... (@falcor compreso ovviamente, altro che Apollo...)


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> @falcor compreso ovviamente, altro che Apollo...)


Ecco diciamolo. Le donne sognano gli Apolli ma poi vanno coi Falcor 

 [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] moglie mia, dolce ghianda, ovviamente sei invitata anche te.

 [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION] vieni che non voglio sentir scuse


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Ciao [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] marito mio 

Certo mio dolce cioccolatino , figuriamoci se ti lascio senza la mia presenza!! 

Altrimenti come faresti senza di me ...... :-* :-*


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io resto a casa sennò li faccio sfigurare
> 
> Non sia mai mi chiedono esercizi per definire i polpacci



ora che ti vedono poi in tenuta estiva con le gambette fuori...non ce n'è per nessuno!




Scaredheart ha detto:


> Presente! per le amiche ci si sacrifica volentieri, fiu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:





Alice II ha detto:


> Tulip per favore non tentarmi!!
> 
> Pensavo di aver fatto mille passi avanti invece mi è bastato rivederlo e bon....
> Morta!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


bè almeno sarebbe un test di autocontrollo CHE SUPERERAI!!
comunque si, nell'attesa, anche una seratina fuori dall'Olimpo ci può stare:up:


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Ciao @_Falcor_ marito mio
> 
> Certo mio dolce cioccolatino , figuriamoci se ti lascio senza la mia presenza!!
> 
> Altrimenti come faresti senza di me ...... :-* :-*


Mia monocotiledone sai che dovrai esser paziente. Molte donne guarderanno i miei polpacci mentre saremo in giro. Promettimi che non farai a botte con nessuna 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ora che ti vedono poi in tenuta estiva con le gambette fuori...non ce n'è per nessuno


Beh ammettiamolo streghetta, però oltre alle gambe c'è di più (cit) :rotfl:


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mia monocotiledone sai che dovrai esser paziente. Molte donne guarderanno i miei polpacci mentre saremo in giro. Promettimi che non farai a botte con nessuna
> 
> 
> 
> Beh ammettiamolo streghetta, però oltre alle gambe c'è di più (cit) :rotfl:


Assolutamente no, sono molto gelosa !! E normale che farò a botte se qualcuno ti guarderà.....

Che polpacci hai?? Sono sexy


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION] vieni che non voglio sentir scuse


Fatemi sapere quando e farò il possibile per esserci! 

 [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] sei toscana?


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fatemi sapere quando e farò il possibile per esserci!
> [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] sei toscana?


  No !  Sono del Piemonte ! Dò l'impressione di essere Toscana ?? 

Mi piacerebbe , soprattutto l'accento che hanno!!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> No !  Sono del Piemonte ! Dò l'impressione di essere Toscana ??
> 
> Mi piacerebbe , soprattutto l'accento che hanno!!


No, perchè se eri toscana potevi unirti a noi!  Bello il Piemonte! C'è anche il mio outlet preferito


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No, perchè se eri toscana potevi unirti a noi!  Bello il Piemonte! C'è anche il mio outlet preferito


Sei Toscana?? Chi altro è toscano?? Anche mio marito ....

Visto che del mio futuro marito di lui non so niente !


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Sei Toscana?? Chi altro è toscano?? Anche mio marito ....
> 
> Visto che del mio futuro marito di lui non so niente !


È normale. Deve esser un matrimonio serio! Finchè non siete sposati non vi dovete neppure incontrare! :rotfl: 

Io si, [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] da poco ci ha degnato della sua presenza in Toscana.   Prima che c'ero solo io di toscana, non c'era nessun altro. Da quando Falcor è arrivato spuntano toscane come se non ci fosse un domani...  si deve esser sparsa la voce


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Ahahaha eh , bhe , giustamente è arrivato mio marito , e tutte le belle Toscana si sono accorte di lui , ed ecco qua , che spuntano come i funghi!! 

Apparte gli scherzi , la Toscana è un posto che mi piacerebbe vedere !! Mi affascina, non ci sono ancora stata , ma in futuro vorrei!! 

Se mio marito [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] si decide a sposarmi!!! Magari sarò una Toscanella anche io !!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Ahahaha eh , bhe , giustamente è arrivato mio marito , e tutte le belle Toscana si sono accorte di lui , ed ecco qua , che spuntano come i funghi!!
> 
> Apparte gli scherzi , la Toscana è un posto che mi piacerebbe vedere !! Mi affascina, non ci sono ancora stata , ma in futuro vorrei!!
> 
> Se mio marito  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] si decide a sposarmi!!! Magari sarò una Toscanella anche io !!



 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] organizziamo le nozze!!! Pensavo a qualcosa di economico, e basic. Tipo le nozze al castello di Meleto... una cosuccia da poco! 

Scherzi a parte, quando hai tempo, anche solo per un week end, contattami e ti aiuto per qualcosa di bello ed economico (che non dispiace mai)   poi per ora è un bel periodo per visitarla, ci sono sagre ovunque e per qualsiasi cosa :rotfl:


----------



## Pesca (15 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] organizziamo le nozze!!! Pensavo a qualcosa di economico, e basic. Tipo le nozze al castello di Meleto... una cosuccia da poco!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, quando hai tempo, anche solo per un week end, contattami e ti aiuto per qualcosa di bello ed economico (che non dispiace mai)   poi per ora è un bel periodo per visitarla, ci sono sagre ovunque e per qualsiasi cosa :rotfl:


 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]  ste nozze ??? Si fanno o no ?? Quando mi hai chiesto di sposarti avevo 26 anni !

Fra poco sono arrivata ai 50 Mi vuoi vecchia e brutta ?

Ti ringrazio comunque, sei davvero gentile ! Lo terrò a mente !

Sperando di poter venire al più presto! 

Comunque sei davvero simpatica ! Mi piaci come persona !


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]  ste nozze ??? Si fanno o no ?? Quando mi hai chiesto di sposarti avevo 26 anni !
> 
> Fra poco sono arrivata ai 50 Mi vuoi vecchia e brutta ?
> 
> ...


É proprio sparito! Da quando parliamo di matrimonio...più che altro mi sa che appena ha letto la cifra del castello...gli è preso un colpo! :rotfl: 
dai [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] uccio non fare il tirch...timido!  ( se non mi manda a quel paese ora, non mi ci manda più ) 

Grazie , mi avrebbe fatto davvero piacere incontrarti, e quindi ragione in più per venir a far un salto da queste parti  dopo l' estate penso che comunque verrò in Piemonte. La mia carta di credito si sta preoccupando, manco già da 7 mesi da Serravalle Scrivia... :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, sono molto gelosa !! E normale che farò a botte se qualcuno ti guarderà.....
> 
> Che polpacci hai?? Sono sexy


Ecco io amo le persone gelose, senza gelosia non c'è amore per me 

E si, ho polpacci decisamente sexy. Se Uizi ( [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] ) va in giro a dire il contrario non crederle, è una delatrice 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fatemi sapere quando e farò il possibile per esserci!


In realtà non si è organizzato ancora nulla. Puoi anche proporre tu una data.



Pesca ha detto:


> Visto che del mio futuro marito di lui non so niente !


Un pò di mistero non fa mai male mio ago di pino. Ti basti sapere che amo pasta e patate 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io si, @_Falcor_ da poco ci ha degnato della sua presenza in Toscana.   Prima che c'ero solo io di toscana, non c'era nessun altro. Da quando Falcor è arrivato spuntano toscane come se non ci fosse un domani...  si deve esser sparsa la voce


Beh ormai son in Toscana da un anno e mezzo quasi. Scared non è colpa mia, le attiro come il miele con le api :rotfl:



Pesca ha detto:


> Ahahaha eh , bhe , giustamente è arrivato mio marito , e tutte le belle Toscana si sono accorte di lui , ed ecco qua , che spuntano come i funghi!!
> 
> Apparte gli scherzi , la Toscana è un posto che mi piacerebbe vedere !! Mi affascina, non ci sono ancora stata , ma in futuro vorrei!!
> 
> Se mio marito @_Falcor_ si decide a sposarmi!!! Magari sarò una Toscanella anche io !!


Moglie mi casa es tu casa. Quando vuoi venire basta un minimo preavviso. Troverai il comitato di accoglienza alla stazione con tanto di banda musicale e majorette.

Per le nozze scegli una data, e io farò in modo di tenermi occup...ehm libero :carneval:



Pesca ha detto:


> @_Falcor_  ste nozze ??? Si fanno o no ?? Quando mi hai chiesto di sposarti avevo 26 anni !
> 
> Fra poco sono arrivata ai 50 Mi vuoi vecchia e brutta ?


Dolce fiore di lillà tu non sarai brutta nemmeno a 90 anni (modalità ruffiana ON). Ricorda che all'inizio mi sprucidavi e mi allontanavi e ora corri per sposarmi solo perché hai saputo dei polpacci


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco io amo le persone gelose, senza gelosia non c'è amore per me
> 
> E si, ho polpacci decisamente sexy. Se Uizi ( [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] ) va in giro a dire il contrario non crederle, è una delatrice
> 
> ...


Mi fai morire .....Quando leggo i tuoi post , muoio dal ridere....

Sai far sorridere una donna , anche a migliaia di km di distanza, e non è poco ! 
Mi sa ,  che devi essere proprio un uomo da sposare !

Bene,  bene,  polpacci sexy e gelosia , un mix perfetto! [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Anche io amo le persone gelose , quanto basta ! La gelosia per me è una forma d'interesse . Quella sensazione di sentirsi di una persona , in quel modo che dice: "Tu sei mia ". E una dimostrazione di amore , che mi fa sentire appagata! 

Si è capito il concetto!!!


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Mi fai morire .....Quando leggo i tuoi post , muoio dal ridere....
> 
> Sai far sorridere una donna , *anche a migliaia di km di distanza,* e non è poco !
> Mi sa ,  che devi essere proprio un uomo da sposare !
> ...


Troppo buona mio delicato mughetto 

E comunque, sicura di vivere in Piemonte? Non siam mica a migliaia di km di distanza se il sistema metrico decimale è ancora in vigore nelle terre sabaude 

Comunque si, chi non è geloso *per me* o non ama o ama molto poco. Se non si è gelosi semplicemente si ha accanto una persona intercambiabile.


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Troppo buona mio delicato mughetto
> 
> E comunque, sicura di vivere in Piemonte? Non siam mica a migliaia di km di distanza se il sistema metrico decimale è ancora in vigore nelle terre sabaude
> 
> Comunque si, chi non è geloso *per me* o non ama o ama molto poco. Se non si è gelosi semplicemente si ha accanto una persona intercambiabile.


Ma le migliaia era per fare più scena , a modi film americano! 

Quanto pignolo sei ?Mio dolce amore  :-/ :-/ ........(Centinaia ) va bene !!!!

Certo , la gelosia deve esserci , non puoi esserci un rapporto senza essa! 

E non capisco , quando le persone dicono di non essere mai state gelosi ,in nessun rapporto! Come fanno?? Per me è orgoglio di non voler dimostrare niente!

Ed io , affianco ho una persona così! E quelle poche volte che magari mi ha dimostrato la sua gelosia cera un bicchiere di più! Eh va bhe!


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> É proprio sparito! Da quando parliamo di matrimonio...più che altro mi sa che appena ha letto la cifra del castello...gli è preso un colpo! :rotfl:
> dai [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] uccio non fare il tirch...timido!  ( se non mi manda a quel paese ora, non mi ci manda più )
> 
> Grazie , mi avrebbe fatto davvero piacere incontrarti, e quindi ragione in più per venir a far un salto da queste parti  dopo l' estate penso che comunque verrò in Piemonte. La mia carta di credito si sta preoccupando, manco già da 7 mesi da Serravalle Scrivia... :rotfl:


Pensa che io a Serravalle ancora non ci sono stata !!!  
Sono stata a Vicolungo , ma dicono che Serravalle sia immenso ! 

Quando vieni magari ci mettiamo d'accordo , e ci vediamo a metà strada ! Coso conosco la mia futura Damigella d'onore [emoji4]  ..... Sempre se quel Tirc... Timido di mio marito e ancora intenzionato a sposarmi!!


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> *Quanto pignolo sei ?*Mio dolce amore  :-/ :-/ ........(Centinaia ) va bene !!!!
> 
> Certo , la gelosia deve esserci , non puoi esserci un rapporto senza essa!
> 
> ...


Sgamato  Sono un pignolo assurdo  Ma per te posso fare un'eccezione. Siamo a migliaia di ettometri di distanza :rotfl:

Per me (così non irritiamo nessuno) chi non è geloso ha una persona accanto che se gliela cambiassero manco se ne accorgerebbe. A volte ci si incaponisce su una persona e bisogna averla solo per collezionarla e non per reale interesse. Bisogna anche capire quando è il caso di mollare.



Pesca ha detto:


> Sempre se quel Tirc... Timido di mio marito e ancora intenzionato a sposarmi!!


Fissa una data invece di pensare subito e solo allo shopping, manco hai accesso al mio bancomat che già pensi a come usarlo


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sgamato  Sono un pignolo assurdo  Ma per te posso fare un'eccezione. Siamo a migliaia di ettometri di distanza :rotfl:
> 
> Per me (così non irritiamo nessuno) chi non è geloso ha una persona accanto che se gliela cambiassero manco se ne accorgerebbe. A volte ci si incaponisce su una persona e bisogna averla solo per collezionarla e non per reale interesse. Bisogna anche capire quando è il caso di mollare.
> 
> ...


Mio dolce angelo , come puoi pensare che io punti  già al tuo bancomat ! Mi rattrista , sapere che ancora non mi conosci per niente! 

Cosa me ne faccio del tuo bancomat .....
E alla carta di credito che puntano i miei occhi !  
Magari oro ???? C'è l'hai?? Se così è , possiamo sposarci già domani mio dolce ramo di ciliegio selvatico!  



(chi non è geloso ha una persona accanto che se gliela cambiassero manco se ne accorgerebbe. A volte ci si incaponisce su una persona e bisogna averla solo per collezionarla e non per reale interesse. Bisogna anche capire quando è il caso di mollare.) 

Riprendendo quello che hai appena scritto , a volte magari esistono quelle persone che sono talmente piene di sé, da essere gelosi solo della loro figura e del loro essere ! Brillano di luce propria , ed con loro stessi che possono stare ! 

E poi ci sono altri tipi di persone ! Quelle che , sono gelose , si logorano dentro , senza esternare niente pur di non dare dimostrazione o ( soddisfazioni) .
Pensano che la gelosia sia per le persone insicure di sé stesse ,per i deboli .

I primi gli catalogo incapaci di amare ! Non puoi amare , se sei già innamorato di te stesso ! 

I secondi gli chiamo deboli , deboli per amare fino in fondo una persona ! Perché sono troppo insicuri , insicuri di dimostrare l'amore..


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Pensa che io a Serravalle ancora non ci sono stata !!!
> Sono stata a Vicolungo , ma dicono che Serravalle sia immenso !
> 
> Quando vieni magari ci mettiamo d'accordo , e ci vediamo a metà strada ! Coso conosco la mia futura Damigella d'onore [emoji4]  ..... Sempre se quel Tirc... Timido di mio marito e ancora intenzionato a sposarmi!!


Devi per forza recuperare questa mancanza! È davvero bellissimo, pensa che uo durante l'anno compro poche cosucce (si vabbè tanto per scriverlo ) , poi mi rifaccio a serravalle, e vado sempre con macchine capienti oppure non riesco a mettere le buste in macchina! :rotfl: 

 Una antica tradizione vuole che prima del matrimonio il futuro sposo offra shopping sfrenato a sposa e damigella!


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Devi per forza recuperare questa mancanza! È davvero bellissimo, pensa che uo durante l'anno compro poche cosucce (si vabbè tanto per scriverlo ) , poi mi rifaccio a serravalle, e vado sempre con macchine capienti oppure non riesco a mettere le buste in macchina! :rotfl:
> 
> Una antica tradizione vuole che prima del matrimonio il futuro sposo offra shopping sfrenato a sposa e damigella!


Io invece sono una persona che sulla roba da vestire farebbe un finanziamento! Amo comprare roba da vestire!

 Eh sì , in effetti devo proprio recuperare questa mancanza ! 
Ma per questo non c'è problema , ormai che pensa il mio maritino a me ! Con la sua , anzi nostra ,  bellissima carta oro!

E giustamente, anche alla nostra Damigella , per il matrimonio un po' di shopping ci sta !!

Giusto amore mio ??? ( [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION])


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Io invece sono una persona che sulla roba da vestire farebbe un finanziamento! Amo comprare roba da vestire!
> 
> Eh sì , in effetti devo proprio recuperare questa mancanza !
> Ma per questo non c'è problema , ormai che pensa il mio maritino a me ! Con la sua , anzi nostra ,  bellissima carta oro!
> ...


Si chiamano investi(ti)menti .  

Non capisco perchè appena ci scriviamo lo sposo sparisce...


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si chiamano investi(ti)menti .
> 
> Non capisco perchè appena ci scriviamo lo sposo sparisce...


Ahahaha si , termine propriamente appropriato  !

Sarà ansia da matrimonio???

Dai tranquillo amore , non fare il timido !!! Il bancomat te lo lascio, prendo solo la carta !


----------



## Ross (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sgamato  Sono un pignolo assurdo  Ma per te posso fare un'eccezione. Siamo a migliaia di ettometri di distanza :rotfl:
> 
> Per me (così non irritiamo nessuno) chi non è geloso ha una persona accanto che se gliela cambiassero manco se ne accorgerebbe. A volte ci si incaponisce su una persona e bisogna averla solo per collezionarla e non per reale interesse. Bisogna anche capire quando è il caso di mollare.
> 
> ...



Continuo a notare che si preparano le celebrazioni...e ancora non mi hai detto chi ti farà da testimone.
Va bene che sto divorziando da Uizi...ma almeno sono invitato?

Prometto una maxi rissa se lei viene con nuovo uomo.    :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> E alla carta di credito che puntano i miei occhi !
> Magari oro ???? C'è l'hai?? Se così è , possiamo sposarci già domani mio dolce ramo di ciliegio selvatico!


Guarda nemmeno io so come abbian fatto a darmela ma ho la Visa Gold  Ma perche ormai la danno di base col c/c che ho io sennò col cavolo.

Per il numero della carta parla con Uizi. Quella ragazza ha accesso completo ai miei conti. Anzi ne sa più di me sugli stessi miei soldi quindi fai prima a farti staccare assegni da lei 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Una antica tradizione vuole che prima del matrimonio il futuro sposo offra shopping sfrenato a sposa e damigella!


Ma mi suona nuova questa "antica tradizione" -.-



Pesca ha detto:


> Ma per questo non c'è problema , ormai che pensa il mio maritino a me ! Con la sua , anzi nostra ,  bellissima carta oro!
> 
> E giustamente, anche alla nostra Damigella , per il matrimonio un po' di shopping ci sta !!
> 
> Giusto amore mio ??? ( [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION])


Ceeeeeerto gelsomino. Stavo proprio aumentando il limite mensile della carta. Ma tu stai imparando a fare pasta e patate come piace a me?



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè appena ci scriviamo lo sposo sparisce...


Lo sposo sta a lavorare per portare la pagnotta a casa


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda nemmeno io so come abbian fatto a darmela ma ho la Visa Gold  Ma perche ormai la danno di base col c/c che ho io sennò col cavolo.
> 
> Per il numero della carta parla con Uizi. Quella ragazza ha accesso completo ai miei conti. Anzi ne sa più di me sugli stessi miei soldi quindi fai prima a farti staccare assegni da lei
> 
> ...


Zitto zitto.....bravo falcor.:up:


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda nemmeno io so come abbian fatto a darmela ma ho la Visa Gold  Ma perche ormai la danno di base col c/c che ho io sennò col cavolo.
> 
> Per il numero della carta parla con Uizi. Quella ragazza ha accesso completo ai miei conti. Anzi ne sa più di me sugli stessi miei soldi quindi fai prima a farti staccare assegni da lei
> 
> ...


Va bhe , amore come hai fatto o no , sono piccoli dettagli ! L'importante è che c'è! Almeno , possiamo puntare ad un matrimonio alla Kate e William! 

Tu stai tranquillo , oltre a pasta e patata , ti cucino polpettone, polpette , pasta alla amatriciana , patate al forno , lasagne , pasta al forno , tutto quello che vuoi !

Eh sì amore , questa tradizione c'è! Fin  dall'antichità , va rispettata , perché sennò,  si protrae una brutta maledizione coniugale, a chi non la rispetta! [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Continuo a notare che si preparano le celebrazioni...e ancora non mi hai detto chi ti farà da testimone.
> *Va bene che sto divorziando da Uizi.*..ma almeno sono invitato?
> 
> Prometto una maxi rissa se lei viene con nuovo uomo.    :carneval:


Posso propormi?


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> VmTu stai tranquillo , oltre a pasta e patata , ti cucino polpettone, polpette , pasta alla amatriciana , patate al forno , lasagne , pasta al forno , tutto quello che vuoi !


Polpettone NO
Amatriciana NO
Lasagne NO
Pasta al forno NO

Lo so ho gusti complicati


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

pasta e patate per il resto dei giorni???[emoji27] [emoji27]


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Beh c'e il sugo, pasta e piselli, con lenticchie. Ne mangio di cose


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Polpettone NO
> Amatriciana NO
> Lasagne NO
> Pasta al forno NO
> ...


che cazzo campi a fare...


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862; pasta e patate per il resto dei giorni???[emoji27] [emoji27]



.... e cibi scaduti.

.....pare ne vada ghiotto


----------



## Pesca (16 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... e cibi scaduti.
> 
> .....pare ne vada ghiotto


Cibi scaduti??
 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ???

Mi chiedi se sono capace di fare e pasta e patate e poi ti accontenti dei cibi scaduti??


Questa è bella!

A saperlo prima !


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Cibi scaduti??
> @_Falcor_ ???
> 
> Mi chiedi se sono capace di fare e pasta e patate e poi ti accontenti dei cibi scaduti??
> ...


Si e non solo cibi scaduti.

Pare che l'apprezzamento sia inversamente proporzionale alla loro qualità.

Vale a dire che [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] si nutre di schifezze scadute.

Così da tempi memorabili gira voce......


----------



## Ross (16 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso propormi?



Sei scompagnata mia cara?    :ciao:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sei scompagnata mia cara?    :ciao:


Direi proprio di si leggendo questo 3d


----------



## Ross (16 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si leggendo questo 3d



Pare che pure io sto per essere cestinato.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pare che pure io sto per essere cestinato.


Consoliamoci


----------



## Ross (16 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Consoliamoci



Ben volentieri...al massimo facciamo incazzare chi non ci vuole più!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ben volentieri...al massimo facciamo incazzare chi non ci vuole più!


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Tessa (16 Giugno 2016)

:rotfl:





ivanl ha detto:


> che cazzo campi a fare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso propormi?


Tu statti cheta 



Foglia ha detto:


> .... e cibi scaduti.
> 
> .....pare ne vada ghiotto


Foglicina mo ti ci metti anche tu? Sono maldicenze messe in giro da Uizi per screditarmi. Mangio solo roba di prima scelta 



Pesca ha detto:


> Cibi scaduti??
> @_Falcor_ ???
> 
> Mi chiedi se sono capace di fare e pasta e patate e poi ti accontenti dei cibi scaduti??
> ...


No mia protea, non mangio roba scaduta. Sono accuse senza fondamento 



Foglia ha detto:


> Si e non solo cibi scaduti.
> 
> Pare che l'apprezzamento sia inversamente proporzionale alla loro qualità.
> 
> ...


Foglicina mi stai dando grande dolore 



farfalla ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si leggendo questo 3d


Ross è ancora maritato quindi giù le grinfie. E tu chetati, lo ripeto 



Ross ha detto:


> Pare che pure io sto per essere cestinato.


Ma piuttosto vogliamo parlare del limone? Giusto [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]? :rotfl:



Ross ha detto:


> Ben volentieri...al massimo facciamo incazzare chi non ci vuole più!


Ok e io parlo col limone



Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh guarda che scrivo un mio post papielloso così smetti di ridere


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso propormi?


Ma proprio per nulla. Giù le mani da ciò che è mio 



Ross ha detto:


> Sei scompagnata mia cara?    :ciao:


Lei si, ma tu no. Torna da tua moglie, subito 



Ross ha detto:


> Pare che pure io sto per essere cestinato.


Nono maritino mio, sei sempre nel mio cuore :kiss:



farfalla ha detto:


> Consoliamoci


Ti è andata male


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla. Giù le mani da ciò che è mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volevo ben dire! Ti eri defilata un po troppo per i miei gusti... 
Cenetta romantica stasera?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla. Giù le mani da ciò che è mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figurati tolgo il disturbo all'istante 
Ero disposta a consolarlo solo perchè ha scritto che lo avevi cestinato
Ora vado a consolarmi anche io


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire! Ti eri defilata un po troppo per i miei gusti...
> Cenetta romantica stasera?


Se ti bidona non rivolegerti a me


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti bidona non rivolegerti a me


Se mi cestina invece si?

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se mi cestina invece si?
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


No


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire! Ti eri defilata un po troppo per i miei gusti...
> Cenetta romantica stasera?


Dai mancano 8 giorni e la faremo  anche se temo che si trasformerà in una cenetta romantica fra te e [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Dai mancano 8 giorni e la faremo  anche se temo che si trasformerà in una cenetta romantica fra te e [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


Che fai? Temi di sentirti terzo incomodo tra le innumerevoli donzelle che conquisterermo grazie ai valorosi polpacci?


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che fai? Temi di sentirti terzo incomodo tra le innumerevoli donzelle che conquisterermo grazie ai valorosi polpacci?


beccata:facepalm:
Per questo sto spargendo la voce che siete gai:rotfl:

In realtà vi farò piangere dalla vergogna quando vedrete i miei polpacci da bavarese (uomo)


----------



## Falcor (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Dai mancano 8 giorni e la faremo  anche se temo che si trasformerà in una cenetta romantica fra te e [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


Dai ti permetteremo di reggere la candela 



Ross ha detto:


> Che fai? Temi di sentirti terzo incomodo tra le innumerevoli donzelle che conquisterermo grazie ai valorosi polpacci?


Già immagino le orde di donne. Pioveranno clitoridi.


----------



## Falcor (17 Giugno 2016)

A proposito poi.

 [MENTION=6653]Alice II[/MENTION] cosa pensi dei biondi?


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai ti permetteremo di reggere la candela



o il moccolo...o tirerò i moccoli:carneval:


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> beccata:facepalm:
> Per questo sto spargendo la voce che siete gai:rotfl:
> 
> In realtà vi farò piangere dalla vergogna quando vedrete i miei polpacci da bavarese (uomo)
> View attachment 11735


:rotfl: :rotfl: 



Falcor ha detto:


> Dai ti permetteremo di reggere la candela
> 
> 
> 
> Già immagino le orde di donne. Pioveranno clitoridi.


Faranno a gara a darci le mutande...!

Comincio a prepararmi emotivamente perché saranno giorni molto intensi!


----------



## Alice II (20 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito poi.
> 
> @_Alice II_ cosa pensi dei biondi?



Ahahahahahha
Non ho mai avuto un biondo e non posso certo morire con il dubbio.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahahahahha
> Non ho mai avuto un biondo e non posso certo morire con il dubbio.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei una svergognata :rotfl::rotfl:

Dai è osceno, ancora più gaio 

Uizi quando lo ha visto a momenti collassava  Comunque ho deciso, mi faccio i peli dei polpacci biondi
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei una svergognata :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dai è osceno, ancora più gaio
> 
> ...


Guarda....potrebbe garantirti quel tocco di classe che effettivamente ti manca...soprattutto con quell'abbigliamento da "uomo con i colori sgargianti che non deve chiedere mai"!


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Guarda....potrebbe garantirti quel tocco di classe che effettivamente ti manca...soprattutto con quell'abbigliamento da "uomo con i colori sgargianti che non deve chiedere mai"!



Certo che gli fai una pubblicità tu, a quest'uomo............... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che gli fai una pubblicità tu, a quest'uomo............... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Hai visto che mi tocca sopportare


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Hai visto che mi tocca sopportare


Se vuoi ti do una mano,vesti giacca e cravatta?Io si,conta su di me...:up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che gli fai una pubblicità tu, a quest'uomo............... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



purtroppo sono troppo poco presente per dare un quadro completo


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> purtroppo sono troppo poco presente per dare un quadro completo


Ahia..... :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti do una mano,vesti giacca e cravatta?Io si,conta su di me...:up:


Parbleu che classe Monsieur!


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti do una mano,vesti giacca e cravatta?Io si,conta su di me...:up:


Solo se strettamente necessario (traducilo con 3 volte negli ultimi 6 anni), odio la giacca e ancor di più la cravatta.



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> purtroppo sono troppo poco presente per dare un quadro completo


Ecco allora chetati. Perché mi fai scappare tutte le mogli 



Foglia ha detto:


> Ahia..... :rotfl:


Secondo te perché a te non l'ho mai chiesto di sposarmi? Perché dai troppo credito alle fandonie di Uizi


----------

